# 

## daggulka

Witam.

Redakcja orzekła , iz spotkania w tym roku nie będzie z powodu kryzysu- nasze próby , negocjacje nie przyniosły oczekiwanego rezultatu. Nie neguję , nie dyskutuje - rozumiem, przyjęłam i już.

Pomyslałyśmy  z kilkoma forumowiczkami , że nie może nie być spotkania, bo to nasza *tradycja*  .... więc jakoś wspólnymi siłami może uda się coś zorganizować. 


Neferka ma propozycję.... zaraz pewnie napisze jaką .

CZEKAMY NA KOLEJNE PROPOZYCJE-  na pewno macie kochani jakieś pomysły ... bo spotkać się to mus  :big grin:  .

Ma być skromnie, wspólnymi finansowymi siłami , nie ma sponsora więc poradzić sobie musimy sami.

CZEKAMY NA ODZEW.

----------


## Nefer

czego potrzebujemy ?

- miejsca ( dużo...)
- prowiantu

W W-wie jest coś takiego jak Park Młociński.
Położony przy ul. Pułkowej ( wylotówka na Gdańk) zjazd tam jest tuż za McDonaldem. Nie sposób nie trafić.

To jest las. A w środku - ogromna łąk z miejscem na ogniska, drewnem (to sprawdzę jak teraz po zimie) z wiatami i placem zabaw dla dzieci.

Jest gdzie parkować, jest autobus.

Jedynie żarcie każdy musiałby jakieś przywieźć. 

Termin - z racji komunii to chyba przesuniemy na czerwiec ?

P.S. dziękuję Redakcji za przychylne przyklejenie wątku.

----------


## retrofood

ale po jedzeniu to tak trochę zatyka... trza czymś popić...

----------


## Nefer

tu widać kawałek, ta łąka jest ogromna... - ale puknę fotki w weekend

----------


## Nefer

> ale po jedzeniu to tak trochę zatyka... trza czymś popić...



Noooooooo ja tam po bagażnikach buszowac nie będę, ale jakaś krzynka się przyda... może do siedzenia ...

----------


## daggulka

może być sześciopak ... choć w zasadzie nie bardzo, bo mi się na tym tyłek nie zmieści  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

dobra, a teraz poważnie - trza siąść i wysłać  linka do ludziów , bo  temat nie jest na górze i ludziska przeoczą  :Roll:  ... do części już wysłałam, nad pozostałymi pracuję - trzaby sie skolonwać a i tak mało   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Tu można obejrzeć co i jak :

http://nowa.magazynswiat.pl/index.ph...detail&id=7097

----------


## Nefer

Na razie czekamy an inne propozyjcje.
Jak się coś wyklaruje - zrobimy listę.

----------


## lidszu

to ja się wpisuję na listę   :big grin:  

mogę przywieźć skrzynkę, bądź sześciopak, co kto woli   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

tylko, żeby pogoda była   :big grin:  
może warto by się zastanowić nad jakąś alternatywą, gdyby np padało   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

Neferka - rewelacyjne miejsce  :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> to ja się wpisuję na listę   
> 
> mogę przywieźć skrzynkę, bądź sześciopak, co kto woli    
> 
> tylko, żeby pogoda była   
> może warto by się zastanowić nad jakąś alternatywą, gdyby np padało


Wpisujemy sie tu :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3280298.htm#3280298

Dzięki  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Neferka - rewelacyjne miejsce


To stare zdjęcia. Teraz koło tej dużej drewnianej budowli dla dzieci (to jest taki zamek) jest spory plac zabaw dla dzieciaków. 
Zrobie zdjęcia w weekend to wkleję.

----------


## barranki2

My jesteśmy absolutnie ZA!

----------


## nitubaga

... byłam, się zapisałam  :smile: 


*daggulka* - dzięki za linka  :smile: 


a miejsce już mi się podoba  :smile:  co do prowiantu - to myślę, że jak już wcześniej bywało u jednej z Forumek  :smile:  każdy przynosi co lubi, a na miejscu jakiś stół i wymiana barterowa  :big tongue:

----------


## Ew-ka

ja nie wiem jak bedzie w tym roku   :Roll:    czerwiec mam praktycznie zajety (Przemek sie żeni i ma 2 tyg urlopu ) w czerwcu mam chrzciny Stasia i jeszcze imprezę 40-latkową przyjaciol . Wiec ja sie bede przyglądala i odezwe sie jak cos ustalicie   :cool:  
Trzymam kciuki za spotkanie   :Lol:

----------


## lump praski

Chetnie bym jeszcze pomogla organizacyjnie - a jak  ladna pogoda i sa miejsca do 

grilla  to bedzie cazlkiem sympatycznie -  ale dla mnie najwiekszym problemem 

jest termin bo albo jestem w Polsce  stuprocentowo  albo calkowicie  mnie nie 

ma.......

Pomysl bardzo popieram  bo moze byc jeszcze  sympatyczniej  niz na oficjalnych 

spotkaniach.

----------


## Mały

Koło Wejherowa, przy leśniczówce Kępino jest taki spooory plac z miejscem dla dzieci, na grilla, parking itp. Las, cisza i spokój. A jak komuś nudnawo to ok. 25km do morza. 
 A jakby zbrakło beera to jakieś 10 min do Kauflandu/Lidla/Biedronki itp...

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

Daggulka, dzięki za info...ja tez się piszę....  :smile:  i ekipę z Poznania mogę przywieść....

----------


## anjamen

a dlaczego Warszawa  :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

> a dlaczego Warszawa


bo element tradycji  :big grin:

----------


## pasie

*Nefcia* super miejsce zapodałaś  :big grin:

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

> Koło Wejherowa, przy leśniczówce Kępino jest taki spooory plac z miejscem dla dzieci, na grilla, parking itp. Las, cisza i spokój. A jak komuś nudnawo to ok. 25km do morza. 
>  A jakby zbrakło beera to jakieś 10 min do Kauflandu/Lidla/Biedronki itp...


podoba mi się  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Nefcia* miejsce super. 
Czerwiec to chyba dobra pora. Kazdy cos swojego przytarga i bedzie fajnie.
*Nefcia* czy tam jest jakis kibelek, to raz a drugie czy smieci jest gdzies wyrzucic czy trzeba ze soba z powrotem wozic, bo w razie czego aby kazdy na smieci tez cos przygotowal.

----------


## tomek1950

Daggulka, dzięki za linka bo miałem przerwę i się pogubiłem.

Wiemy już, że spotkanie organizujemy sami bez pomocy Redakcji. Rozumiem stanowisko Redakcji i nie zamierzam z nim dyskutować. Każdy forumowicz Muratora - budujący lub remontujący, organizował. Mamy więc wszyscy doświadczenie w tej materii. Organizować trzeba jednak z głową, a nie na "łapu capu". 
Czego potrzebujemy?
1. Miejsce. Nie będę się upierał przy Warszawie, gdzie odbywały się dotychczasowe spotkania z wyjątkiem tego w Urzucie. Miejsce to min dwa hektary na spotkanie, jakiegoś grilla, ZAPARKOWANIE SAMOCHODÓW, miejsce dla zabaw dla dzieciaków (bezpieczne) i... toalety. Można wynająć jakieś TOY TOY. Trzeba.
2. Termin. Nie znajdziemy terminu który bedzie pasował wszystkim. A to komunia, imieniny, obrona pracy doktorskiej lub ślub dziecka. Termin musimy ustalić jako pierwszy, bo nie wiadomo, czy teren w zaplanowany dzień będzie wolny. Ustalenie terminu do końca kwietnia.
3. Kogoś, kto ma szybki internet, by powiadomił niezwłocznie o obecnej sytuacji forumowiczów. Proponuję rozesłanie krótkiego newsa do grup dyskusyjnych i na najczęściej odwiedzane wątki. (Sporo pracy) 
4. Ustalenie listy chętnych (w ciągu 2 tygodni od ustalenia terminu spotkania.)
Zgłaszać się można wcześniej, ale ktoś musi codziennie dbać o aktualizację list z uwzględnieniem ilości zgłaszanych osób.
5. Ustalenie kosztów które musimy ponieść za wynajęcie miejsca na spotkanie, wynajęcie ewentualnych WC, opieki do dzieci i sprzątania terenu po spotkaniu.
6. Przeliczenie kosztów na jedną osobę + 10% i przekazanie tej informacji zainteresowanym.
7. Zaproszenie Redakcji na organizowane przez forumowiczów spotkanie.
8. Przygotowanie programu spotkania, by nie skończyło się tylko na "misiach" i kiełbasce na patyku. Z zeszłego roku pozostał niewykorzystany konkurs na temat gwary śląskiej przygotowany przez Bodzia g. Mam wydrukowane pytania i odpowiedzi, więc z kimś kto zna śląską gwarę mogę poprowadzić.  :big grin:  
9. Wyznaczenie osoby odpowiedzialnej za zbiórkę składek i rozliczenia.
10. Postaram się skontaktować z Redakcją i spytać, czy czegoś ważnego nie pominąłem.

I wyszedł z tego prawie dekalog.   :ohmy:  

No to kochani do roboty.   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

ja jestem za urządzeniem tego spotkania w Warszawie - tradycyjnie   :Wink2:  

no i kurcze, trzaby jakieś emblematy albo cuś zorganizować  coby się rozpoznać  :Roll:  
Moja propozycja jest taka:
ja mogę zrobić kartoniki  z nickami( papier wizytówkowy )  jak już będzie zamknięta lista  , ale na czym toto przyczepić?   na szpilce?  :Roll:

----------


## Maluszek

Ja oczywiście też będę  :big grin: 

Tylko jedna uwaga - co zrobimy jak tego dnia będzie deszczowo? Trzeba by jakieś alternatywne miejsce zadaszone znaleźć albo wynająć jakiś duży namiot pod którym byśmy mogli przeczekać deszcz.

Co do terminu to proponuję czerwiec  :big grin:  Maj dużo komunii i nie wszyscy będą mogli dojechać.

*daggulka* - może część osób zostawiła sobie na pamiątkę te przywieszki ze spotkań Muratora? A dla reszty coś się wymyśli?

I jeszcze jedno - trzeba ustalić po ile mamy się składać na jedzenie? Czy robimy je sami czy będziemy zamawiać jakiś catering?

----------


## tomek1950

> ja jestem za urządzeniem tego spotkania w Warszawie - tradycyjnie   
> 
> no i kurcze, trzaby jakieś emblematy albo cuś zorganizować  coby się rozpoznać  
> Moja propozycja jest taka:
> ja mogę zrobić kartoniki  z nickami( papier wizytówkowy )  jak już będzie zamknięta lista  , ale na czym toto przyczepić?   na szpilce?


Daga, są takie przywieszki na agrafce w które się wsuwa kartonik. Redakcja przygotowywała takowe na każdy zlot. Trzeba doliczyć do kosztów udziału w zlocie.

----------


## EDZIA

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ja jestem za urządzeniem tego spotkania w Warszawie - tradycyjnie   
> 
> no i kurcze, trzaby jakieś emblematy albo cuś zorganizować  coby się rozpoznać  
> Moja propozycja jest taka:
> ja mogę zrobić kartoniki  z nickami( papier wizytówkowy )  jak już będzie zamknięta lista  , ale na czym toto przyczepić?   na szpilce? 
> 
> 
> Daga, są takie przywieszki na agrafce w które się wsuwa kartonik. Redakcja przygotowywała takowe na każdy zlot. Trzeba doliczyć do kosztów udziału w zlocie.


Was na chwilę zostawić to Światową Wystawę Expo zorganizujecie  :big grin:  .
Jak mnie pamięć nie myli to gdzieś powinnam mieć całe pudło identyfikatorów zostało po spotkaniu u Krystiana,

----------


## daggulka

Eeeedzia, z  nieba nam spadłaś kobieto  :big grin:  . No bo kuźwa szukam i szukam  w tym necie i wyświetlają mi się same przywieszki wędkarskie  :oops:   :Lol:  . To ino kartoniki zrobię i się powsówa w te przywieszki   :Lol:  . Ino wymiary mi trza - albo potwierdź czy takie jak w ubiegłym roku - mam to se zmierze  :Wink2:  .

----------


## tomek1950

Widzę Edziu, że się włączasz w organizację. SUPER. Mamy w grupie moederatora, który dyżo może.   :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> Eeeedzia, z  nieba nam spadłaś kobieto  . No bo kuźwa szukam i szukam  w tym necie i wyświetlają mi się same przywieszki wędkarskie   . To ino kartoniki zrobię i się powsówa w te przywieszki   . Ino wymiary mi trza - albo potwierdź czy takie jak w ubiegłym roku - mam to se zmierze  .


Daga te kartoniki są w komplecie z plastikiem.
Jak będzie lista to _siem_ wypisze i gut  :big grin:  
Tomek no masz ...zawsze wiernie przybywałam na Spotkania w śnieżycy i spiekocie..pamiętasz Daga ten upał w ub. roku?

----------


## daggulka

dwa lata temu to też była masakra  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

dobra, listy nam trza - obiecałam  to zrobię  :big grin:   , zapodam we wontku o zapisach i postaram się dopisywać na bieżąco ... jeśli się będę spóźniać lub kogoś omine to kopa proszę na priv  :Wink2:

----------


## sharoon

Witam,
pomysł spotkania przedni, w pełni popieram. Park Młociński wydaje się super, widzę jedynie potencjalny problem w przypadku deszczu.
Alternatywne rozwiązanie: tuż za Piasecznem w stronę Zalesia Górnego jest piękna polana wraz z wiatą, w środku której jest miejsce na ognisko. Spokojnie mieści się 100 osób, może więcej. To dobra opcja na wypadek deszczu. Minus: brak komunikacji miejskiej, wyłącznie transport własny.

----------


## Maluszek

No właśnie kilka postów wcześniej pisałam co zrobimy w przypadku deszczu?
Może wynająć jakiś namiot?

A co z jedzeniem? Sami czy zamawiamy catering?

----------


## tomek1950

> Witam,
> pomysł spotkania przedni, w pełni popieram. Park Młociński wydaje się super, widzę jedynie potencjalny problem w przypadku deszczu.
> Alternatywne rozwiązanie: tuż za Piasecznem w stronę Zalesia Górnego jest piękna polana wraz z wiatą, w środku której jest miejsce na ognisko. Spokojnie mieści się 100 osób, może więcej. To dobra opcja na wypadek deszczu. Minus: brak komunikacji miejskiej, wyłącznie transport własny.


Transport na miejsce to pryszcz. Większość przyjeżdżą na własnych 4 kólkach, a tych co muszą pociągiem to ktoś z warszawiaków odbiera z dworca własnym transportem. Tak było za każdym razem, kiedy spotkanie organizowała Redakcja.

----------


## sharoon

Rozumiem,
zaznaczyłam tylko, że podana przeze mnie lokalizacja ma wadę w porównaniu do Parku Młocińskiego zaproponowanego przez Nefer. Ma też atut - wspomnianą wiatę. Teraz trzeba wybrać, co ważniejsze  :smile:

----------


## sharoon

> No właśnie kilka postów wcześniej pisałam co zrobimy w przypadku deszczu?
> Może wynająć jakiś namiot?
> 
> A co z jedzeniem? Sami czy zamawiamy catering?


Myślę, że ekonomiczniej (kryzys!) będzie, jeśli każdy przyniesie prowiant ze sobą. Jakieś kiełbaski na grilla, chleb, jakąś sałatkę, coś do picia. Jak uważacie?

----------


## tomek1950

> Rozumiem,
> zaznaczyłam tylko, że podana przeze mnie lokalizacja ma wadę w porównaniu do Parku Młocińskiego zaproponowanego przez Nefer. Ma też atut - wspomnianą wiatę. Teraz trzeba wybrać, co ważniejsze


Wiele grup regionalnych zgłaszało w ubiegłych latach chęć, by spotkanie zorganizowane yło na ich terenie, a nie w Warszawie. Proszę więc o zgłaszanie kandydatur!. Tak jak na Euro 2012 konieczna jest odpowiednia promocja i materiały ze zdjęciami miejsca ewentualnego spotkania. Miejscowi organizatorzy są również niezbędni.   :big grin:  
Na zgłoszenia czekamy do 30 kwietnia. Póżniej, przez długi majowy weekend + do godziny 12:00 w poniedziałek 4 maja,  głosowanie nad najlepszą lokalizacją. Z powodów technicznych (wyjazdy) można głosować nad kandydaturami wcześniej. 
Dead time: 4 maja 2009 r godz. 12:00.

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> No właśnie kilka postów wcześniej pisałam co zrobimy w przypadku deszczu?
> Może wynająć jakiś namiot?
> 
> A co z jedzeniem? Sami czy zamawiamy catering?
> 
> 
> Myślę, że ekonomiczniej (kryzys!) będzie, jeśli każdy przyniesie prowiant ze sobą. Jakieś kiełbaski na grilla, chleb, jakąś sałatkę, coś do picia. Jak uważacie?


Jest kryzys, większość jest obciążona spłatami kredytu, moim zdaniem każdy coś przywozi i wymiana barterowa. Ty mi kiełbaskę, ja Tobie sałatkę, albo odwrotnie.   :big grin:  
Katering jest drogi.

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał sharoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maluszek
> 
> ...


mogę zapytać osoby, która robiłą catering na zloty forumowe ile to by kosztowało?

A jeśli umawiamy się, że każdy coś przywiezie to trzeba ustalić kto co przywozi bo się później okaże, że mamy tylko kiełbaski albo napoje  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Maluszek - zapytaj o ten catering ... może nam to coś rozjaśni  :Wink2:

----------


## Daro_K

Redakcja orzekła, że spotkania nie będzie. To może założymy własne forum, i sami bedziemy zbierać na spotkanie z reklam, których na muratorze jest bez liku. NO COMENDS.

----------


## sharoon

> Wiele grup regionalnych zgłaszało w ubiegłych latach chęć, by spotkanie zorganizowane yło na ich terenie, a nie w Warszawie. Proszę więc o zgłaszanie kandydatur!. Tak jak na Euro 2012 konieczna jest odpowiednia promocja i materiały ze zdjęciami miejsca ewentualnego spotkania. Miejscowi organizatorzy są również niezbędni.   
> Na zgłoszenia czekamy do 30 kwietnia. Póżniej, przez długi majowy weekend + do godziny 12:00 w poniedziałek 4 maja,  głosowanie nad najlepszą lokalizacją. Z powodów technicznych (wyjazdy) można głosować nad kandydaturami wcześniej. 
> Dead time: 4 maja 2009 r godz. 12:00.


Plusy "stolycy":
- z tych okolic pochodzi najwięcej forumowiczów, co daje najwięcej możliwości noclegu
- jesteśmy mniej więcej pośrodku Polski, ergo: każdy będzie miał względnie blisko
- tu mieści się Redakcja, która mam nadzieję, przyjmie zaproszenie na nasz nieformalny zlot

Minusy:
- wiadomo  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał sharoon
> 
> Rozumiem,
> zaznaczyłam tylko, że podana przeze mnie lokalizacja ma wadę w porównaniu do Parku Młocińskiego zaproponowanego przez Nefer. Ma też atut - wspomnianą wiatę. Teraz trzeba wybrać, co ważniejsze 
> 
> 
> Wiele grup regionalnych zgłaszało w ubiegłych latach chęć, by spotkanie zorganizowane yło na ich terenie, a nie w Warszawie. Proszę więc o zgłaszanie kandydatur!. Tak jak na Euro 2012 konieczna jest odpowiednia promocja i materiały ze zdjęciami miejsca ewentualnego spotkania. Miejscowi organizatorzy są również niezbędni.   
> Na zgłoszenia czekamy do 30 kwietnia. Póżniej, przez długi majowy weekend + do godziny 12:00 w poniedziałek 4 maja,  głosowanie nad najlepszą lokalizacją. Z powodów technicznych (wyjazdy) można głosować nad kandydaturami wcześniej. 
> Dead time: 4 maja 2009 r godz. 12:00.


Tomek ...kurcze, boję się ze narobi się bałagan a porozumienia niet  :Roll:   ....choć z drugiej strony - może jest jakiś forumowicz który np. posiada warunki i chęci żeby zająć sie organizacją tego przedsięwzięcia na tak dużą skalę i bedzie chciał się tym zająć  :Roll:  . Może warto dać szansę?  :Roll:

----------


## Maluszek

> Maluszek - zapytaj o ten catering ... może nam to coś rozjaśni


postaram się może jutro do niej zadzwonić i dam znać

----------


## daggulka

Plusem stolicy jest jeszcze to, że mieszka tam wielu forumowiczów którzy mogą coś się dowiedzieć na miejscu, coś załatwić itd.
No bo jeśli byłaby to inna miejscowość to musiałby w niej mieszkac ktoś kto podjąłby się organizacji spotkania. Nie wiem czy jest to robota dla jednej głowy  :Roll:  .

----------


## tomek1950

> Redakcja orzekła, że spotkania nie będzie. To może założymy własne forum, i sami bedziemy zbierać na spotkanie z reklam, których na muratorze jest bez liku. NO COMENDS.


Nie bądź kolego złośliwy.

----------


## Daro_K

> Napisał Daro_K
> 
> Redakcja orzekła, że spotkania nie będzie. To może założymy własne forum, i sami bedziemy zbierać na spotkanie z reklam, których na muratorze jest bez liku. NO COMENDS.
> 
> 
> Nie bądź kolego złośliwy.


Tomuś - znasz mnie trochę, czasem mały prowokator jestem, ale tym razem rzekłem prawdę. Twoje oczy są tu warte tyle ile czasu przeznaczasz na czytanie i oglłądanie reklam   :Wink2:  
Warto pozać stawki umieszczenia reklamy w banerze stron muratora, okaże się, że z tygodnia mają kwotę potrzebą do zakupienia trunków i jadła godnego Komtura   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał sharoon
> 
> Rozumiem,
> zaznaczyłam tylko, że podana przeze mnie lokalizacja ma wadę w porównaniu do Parku Młocińskiego zaproponowanego przez Nefer. Ma też atut - wspomnianą wiatę. Teraz trzeba wybrać, co ważniejsze 
> 
> 
> Wiele grup regionalnych zgłaszało w ubiegłych latach chęć, by spotkanie zorganizowane yło na ich terenie, a nie w Warszawie. Proszę więc o zgłaszanie kandydatur!. Tak jak na Euro 2012 konieczna jest odpowiednia promocja i materiały ze zdjęciami miejsca ewentualnego spotkania. *Miejscowi organizatorzy są również niezbędni.*  
> Na zgłoszenia czekamy do 30 kwietnia. Póżniej, przez długi majowy weekend + do godziny 12:00 w poniedziałek 4 maja,  głosowanie nad najlepszą lokalizacją. Z powodów technicznych (wyjazdy) można głosować nad kandydaturami wcześniej. 
> Dead time: 4 maja 2009 r godz. 12:00.


Dlatego napisałem kilka postów wyżej, że miejscowi organizatorzy są niezbędni. 
Ja już z Mazur, ale lokum w Warszawie jeszcze mam i z chęcią kilka osób przenocuję. Muszę tylko wiedzieć wcześniej by przytargać z Mazur materace.   :smile:  
Daga, Ty masz już zaklepany nocleg.   :big grin:

----------


## bladyy78

Kurcze nie byłem jeszcze na żadnym spotkaniu ale niestety i w tym roku nie będę mógł się zjawić   :cry: . Pod koniec czerwca lub początkiem lipca pojawi się na świecie kolejny forumowicz wiec wyjazd odpada ale trzymam za was kciuki i mam nadzieję że się zorganizujecie i spotkanie wypali   :Wink2:  .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Tomku- pamiętam i dziekuję   :big grin:  .


Nie ma co się nerwować ludziska , i smuty wywalać bo tak można w nieskończoność. Jest jak jest i tyle.
Teraz trza się na organizacyjnych sprawach skupić. Mamy być jednością i się zorganizować a nie dzielić  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Daro_K

> Plusem stolicy jest jeszcze to, że mieszka tam wielu forumowiczów którzy mogą coś się dowiedzieć na miejscu, coś załatwić itd.
> No bo jeśli byłaby to inna miejscowość to musiałby w niej mieszkac ktoś kto podjąłby się organizacji spotkania. Nie wiem czy jest to robota dla jednej głowy  .


A ja bym proponował Konin, Koło lub Turek, są idelanie w środku Polski. Warszawa jest dobrym miejscem na spotkanie, ale ogólnopolskim to pewnie będzie tylko z nazwy.
Wszyscy mamy auta, i możemy dojechać nawet do Turka, byle był ktoś kto zarezerwuje miejsce na piknik.

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Daro_K
> 
> ...


Fajnie, a znasz koszty prowadzenia tego Wydawnictwa? By zorganizować spotkanie trzeba dysponować naprawdę sporymi środkami. Dotychczasowe spotkania, a byłem na wszystkich były na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Zarówno miejsca spotkania, organizacji jak i serwowanego żarełka. To sporo kosztuje. 
Rozumiem rozterkę Redakcji bo pewnie nie ma zamiaru obniżać standardu. Nasze potkanie to wyraz naszej integracji i przyjaźni. Jesteśmy z różnych stron kraju, o różnym statusie społecznym i majątkowym, a to co nas łączy to budowanie.

----------


## daggulka

Dobra ...koniec tematów spornych ...teraz wracamy do tematów organizacyjnych spotkania . 
Jesli ktoś chce sobie podyskutować na tematy inne to proszę założyć nowy wątek.

----------


## sharoon

> Jesteśmy z różnych stron kraju, o różnym statusie społecznym i majątkowym, a to co nas łączy to budowanie.


... i poczucie humoru  :wink:

----------


## Frankai

> Plusy "stolycy":
> - z tych okolic pochodzi najwięcej forumowiczów, co daje najwięcej możliwości noclegu
> - jesteśmy mniej więcej pośrodku Polski, ergo: każdy będzie miał względnie blisko
> - tu mieści się Redakcja, która mam nadzieję, przyjmie zaproszenie na nasz nieformalny zlot
> 
> Minusy:
> - wiadomo


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Mam wadę wzroku   :Roll:   Do tej pory dużym miastem w środku Polski, była dla mnie Łódź. Przejeżdżając przez Piątek na trasie Łęczyca - Łowicz natykam się na postument z napisem: "geometryczny środek Polski". 
Zrobiłem test internetowy. Wziąłem wszedłem na Zumi, wyświetliłem mapę Polski, klikam na "+" 
Klik nr "1": na mapie są ciągle W-wa, Łódź, Wrocław, Poznań, Bydgoszcz, Torun i Kielce z dużych
Klik nr "2": została z tej listy już tylko Łódź. Alternatywy to już tylko Włocławek, Konin, Piotrków Tryb., Kalisz, Płock
Klik nr "3": Łódź się trzyma, a alternatywy to już tylko Koło, Kutno i Łowicz
Klik nr "4": Łódź ciągle w okienku. Konkurencja to już co najwyżej Łęczyca i Zgierz.
Argument jest dobry do... minusów.

Co do noclegów... droższych niż w Warszawie chyba nie ma (pomijam gościnność). Na marginesie - IKN z Autokącika robił zloty w ośrodku gdzieś pod Piotrkowem. Wynajmowało się domki i imprezka 2-3 dni. Kto nie chciał tak długo - przejeżdżał na dany dzień.

Redakcja... może by chętnie się gdzieś przejechała. 

Osobiście nie dam pewnie rady nawet jakby było w Łodzi - wykończeniówka w domu i wykańczanie w robocie, ale skoro nie ma organizatora w postaci Redakcji, a jest pospolite ruszenie - to imprezy powinny być organizowane w kolejnych miastach. Jak nr 2 powinna być Łódź (geograficznie) lub Kraków (liczba mieszkańców).

Jeżeli chodzi o catering - są firmy, które żyją z festynów. Zaprosić kilka i ona już się będą martwić, żeby wyżywić chętnych. Najprościej - jeżeli będą to jakieś firmy zza płotu. 

*A może "podpiąć" się pod jakiś festyn?*

----------


## DPS

Daguś - dzięki za linka!   :big grin:  

Pomysł jest przedni i koniecznie trzeba takiego spotkania, ale ja - w tym roku nie dam rady.   :sad:  
Niestety, finanse są zbyt obciążone, aby pozwalać sobie na kilkusetkilometrowe (od nas Wawa ponad 500 km) wypady rozrywkowe...   :sad:  
Będe Wam kibicować i kciuki trzymać, żeby wszystko się doskonale udało!

----------


## sharoon

> Napisał sharoon
> 
> Plusy "stolycy":
> - z tych okolic pochodzi najwięcej forumowiczów, co daje najwięcej możliwości noclegu
> - jesteśmy *mniej więcej* pośrodku Polski, ergo: każdy będzie miał względnie blisko
> - tu mieści się Redakcja, która mam nadzieję, przyjmie zaproszenie na nasz nieformalny zlot
> 
> Minusy:
> - wiadomo 
> ...


Chyba rzeczywiście masz wadę wzroku, gdyż napisałam *MNIEJ WIĘCEJ* POŚRODKU POLSKI...
Polecam marchewkę. Podobno nikt nigdy nie widział zająca w okularach  :wink:

----------


## Daro_K

Tomaszu - licze na dodatkowe wyjaśnenia, te mnie nie przekonały, zresztą chyba tak naprawdę na to nie liczyłeś   :big grin:  



Co do jedzonka i picia to i tak musi zawiązać się komitet, który ustali szczegóły i nie potrzebny tu jest Muratorski wysoki poziom. Ważne, by było ciepłe jedzonko dla mięsożerców i „wegetarian”, piciu dla abstynentów i „smakoszy”.

A pomysł miejsca z wiatą - super!!

Miejsce też mi wychodzi Koło lub Konin. Łódź - byłem tam konferencji - ceny bliskie Warszawie, jeśli ktoś pyta o nocleg. Mijesce z noclegiem z wiatą - może być zarazerwowane na ślub rok wcześniej  :cool:  i to bez względu na miejsce w kraju.[/i]

----------


## mayland

W sprawie jedzenia to wystarczy dogadać sie z jakąś knajpą robiącą garmażerkę swoją i taką, któr amoże rozstawić np. swoje stanowisko z kiełbaską, szaszłykami, grochówką, hamburgerami,  itp... jednym słowem kuchnia polowa, za odpłatnością w rozsądnych pieniażkach. Wówczas każdy sam decyduje co je, co lubi i za ile  :Wink2:   :Lol:   Uniknie się tez chyba niepotrzebnych zbiórek pieniedzy na ten cel.

----------


## Jezier

Ile osób było na poprzednich spotkaniach? No i czy jeśli impreza będzie odpłatna to też zjawi się podobna ilość. Byłem na wszystkich spotkaniach będę i na tym. Najchętniej z dzieciakami. Ale jeśli ma to być impreza późno wieczorna pod gołym niebem gdzie trzeba będzie dojechać samochodem to raczej nie przyjadę.

----------


## daggulka

> W sprawie jedzenia to wystarczy dogadać sie z jakąś knajpą robiącą garmażerkę swoją i taką, któr amoże rozstawić np. swoje stanowisko z kiełbaską, szaszłykami, grochówką, hamburgerami,  itp... jednym słowem kuchnia polowa, za odpłatnością w rozsądnych pieniażkach. Wówczas każdy sam decyduje co je, co lubi i za ile    Uniknie się tez chyba niepotrzebnych zbiórek pieniedzy na ten cel.


Już wcześniej padł ten pomysł i myślę, ze to jest świetny pomysł  pod warunkiem, że np. w miejscu które wybierzemy będzie to dozwolone , czyli żeby np. po godzinie nie przyszła straż miejska i nie poprosiła sprzedawców o zezwolenie  :Wink2:  .
Nefer- jak bedziesz cykać te świeże foty to może mogłabyś  dowiedzieć się o szczegóły?  :Wink2:

----------


## Daro_K

> Ile osób było na poprzednich spotkaniach? No i czy jeśli impreza będzie odpłatna to też zjawi się podobna ilość. Byłem na wszystkich spotkaniach będę i na tym. Najchętniej z dzieciakami. Ale jeśli ma to być impreza późno wieczorna pod gołym niebem gdzie trzeba będzie dojechać samochodem to raczej nie przyjadę.


Myślę, że koncpecja sie rodzi i masz na nią wpływ. Koszty będą na 100%.
Więc może zrobimy falę lokalnych spotkań i podzielimy się frekwencją i zdjęciami na ogólnym forum. Wrocław spotyka się w różnych konfiguracjach od czasu do czasu, więc dla nas to nie nowina.
*Wrocław - The Meeting Place*  :Wink2: 

Fala, może przebiegać przez kraj w odstępach tygdoniowych, by uparci turyści odwiedzili kilka miejsc.  :Wink2:

----------


## azalka

Ja nie chce w czerwcu, bo 6go mam Cavikade, a pozniej moze wreszcie chlopa zobacze - wybywam na 2 lyki. Niniejszym: w maju poprosze  :wink: 

Moze Redakcja zorganizuje, a my sie zaplacimy?  :big tongue:  

Warszawa jest oki.
Wroclaw tym bardziej   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

lokalne spotkania pewnie że  są .... ludziska się ze soba spotykaja i to wiadomo wszem i wobec i jest to fajne i super i także  bywałam na naszych rybnnickookręgowych spotkankach , na krakowskie także się wybierałam ale nie dotarłam ostatecznie   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
ale 
*musi być to jedno wieeeeeelkie  tradycyjne doroczne spotkanie*

i do tego tu zmierzamy  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> lokalne spotkania pewnie że  są .... ludziska się ze soba spotykaja i to wiadomo wszem i wobec i jest to fajne i super i także  bywałam na naszych rybnnickookręgowych spotkankach , na krakowskie także się wybierałam ale nie dotarłam ostatecznie    
> ale 
> *musi być to jedno wieeeeeelkie  tradycyjne doroczne spotkanie*
> 
> i do tego tu zmierzamy


Zgadzam się z Tobą Daggulko. Musi być jedno wieeeeeeelkie , tradycyjne, doroczne spotkanie.

----------


## Jezier

Z tym "wieeeelkie" to nie przesadzajmy. Były to raczej kameralne spotkania. Szczególnie to ostatnie było zorganizowane w bardzo wąskim gronie.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no własnie nie wiem dlaczego - przecież każdy miał okazję wpisać się na listę  :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

> Z tym "wieeeelkie" to nie przesadzajmy. Były to raczej kameralne spotkania. Szczególnie to ostatnie było zorganizowane w bardzo wąskim gronie.


Jezier, a plenerowe spotkanie w Wiosce Modelowej? Było bardzo fajne i "ludne".  :smile: 
Te organizowane w zamkniętych pomieszczeniach musiały być ograniczone.

----------


## Jezier

To prawda to spotkanie w wiosce budowlanej mogło zgromadzić ze 200 osób. Na wspólnym zdjęciu jest niecałe 150 osób. To pokazuje, że jeśli zależy nam na jak największej liczbie forumowiczów to dobrze byłoby zorganizować taki piknik rodzinny w środku dnia. Najlepiej gdyby dzieci miały atrakcje dla siebie.

----------


## daggulka

chyba czas się dowiedzieć (już Tomkiem na priv o tym gadamy  :Wink2:  ) co potrzeba i ile środków   żeby ponownie zrobić w wiosce budowlanej: tam zaplecze jest , kibelek jest, parking jest, możnaby jak Mayland pisze wynająć firmę z żarełkiem i napitkiem - każdy by se zamówił, zapłacił i po sprawie   :big grin:

----------


## sharoon

Całkiem niekiepska idea. Popieram.

----------


## wu

ja się wklepałam na listę   :big grin:

----------


## TomKa

*daggulka* myslę, że to najlepszy pomysł. Park Młociński też jest oki, ale pogoda może być różna i co wtedy?

----------


## daggulka

TomKa, Mayland .... mam nadzieje, że Was nie zabraknie  :big grin:  ... wpisywać na listę?  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

do listy dołączyłam   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

służę swą pomocą - pogadam z Neferką na realu co i jak żeby wszystko usprawnić   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Ew-ka

słuchajcie ...a może by tak zrobić spotakanie 2 dniowe i spanie w namiotach ?
taki piknik rodzinny   :big grin:   to by dopiero byla frajda dla wszystkich   :Lol: 
 a termin ? może po Bozym Ciele (11 czerwiec)  moze 13 i 14 ?   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> słuchajcie ...a może by tak zrobić spotakanie 2 dniowe i *spanie w namiotach ?*
> taki piknik rodzinny    to by dopiero byla* frajda dla wszystkich*


chyba raczej nie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> słuchajcie ...a może by tak zrobić spotakanie 2 dniowe i *spanie w namiotach ?*
> taki piknik rodzinny    to by dopiero byla* frajda dla wszystkich* 
> 
> 
> chyba raczej nie


Wynajęcie i zarezerwowanie miejsca pewnie też kosztuje, więc ta propozycja chyba odpada. Po drugie nie wszyscy są fanami takich, "prymitywnych" warunków.   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> do listy dołączyłam     
> 
> służę swą pomocą - pogadam z Neferką na realu co i jak żeby wszystko usprawnić


[email protected], trzymam Cię za słowo. Znam Neferkę, więc jeśli możecie się dogadać i podzielić zadania to super. W tej chwili, najbardziej pasuje mi ze względu na infrastrukturę lokalizacja - wioska modelowa Urzut. Tam było spotkanie 2 lata temu. Jest parking, infrastruktura typu WC, miejsce zabaw dla dzieci i dach w razie deszczu. 
Pozdrawiam
T.

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> słuchajcie ...a może by tak zrobić spotakanie 2 dniowe i *spanie w namiotach ?*
> taki piknik rodzinny    to by dopiero byla* frajda dla wszystkich* 
> 
> 
>  nie wszyscy są fanami takich, "prymitywnych" warunków.


mnie by sie podobalo   :Wink2:   ..... _ale to Twój  tron ,Ty tu rzadzisz _  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> do listy dołączyłam     
> 
> służę swą pomocą - pogadam z Neferką na realu co i jak żeby wszystko usprawnić     
> 
> 
> [email protected], trzymam Cię za słowo. Znam Neferkę, więc jeśli możecie się dogadać i podzielić zadania to super. W tej chwili, najbardziej pasuje mi ze względu na infrastrukturę lokalizacja - wioska modelowa Urzut. Tam było spotkanie 2 lata temu. Jest parking, infrastruktura typu WC, miejsce zabaw dla dzieci i dach w razie deszczu. 
> Pozdrawiam
> T.


jutro będę się z nią widzieć ( nie tylko ja ) będzie nas spora grupa i mam nadzieję że pokombinujemy tak, żeby było dobrze - napewno nie dla wszystkich, ale tego cudu nie da się uczynić   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

KOMBINUJCIE , KOBIAŁKI - bo ja na odległość niewiele mogę  :sad:   ... mogę się tylko wirtualnie udzielać  :Roll:  
pomyślcie nad tym Urzutem .... kwestia dopytania czy gwarantują stoliki i ławki  :Wink2:  
zresztą - gdziekolwiek by to nie było trza po prostu pośladki ruszyć, iść i się dowiedzieć o szczegóły  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> KOMBINUJCIE , KOBIAŁKI - bo ja na odległość niewiele mogę   ... mogę się tylko wirtualnie udzielać  
> pomyślcie nad tym Urzutem .... kwestia dopytania czy gwarantują stoliki i ławki  
> zresztą - gdziekolwiek by to nie było trza po prostu pośladki ruszyć, iść i się dowiedzieć o szczegóły


mam blisko - się dowiem ( jak Nefcia naprowadzi gdzie   :Wink2:  )

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...


Ew-ka, jaki tron, jakie rządzenie?
Ja prawie 300 km od Warszawy steruję na odległość z "komturii". Daggulka podobnie.   :big grin:   No ale ktoś to musi robić. Mamy już pozytywne sygnały od tych co mogą więcej, więc chyba się uda.   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


i dzięki Wam za to   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> KOMBINUJCIE , KOBIAŁKI - bo ja na odległość niewiele mogę   ... mogę się tylko wirtualnie udzielać  
> pomyślcie nad tym Urzutem .... kwestia dopytania czy gwarantują stoliki i ławki  
> zresztą - gdziekolwiek by to nie było trza po prostu pośladki ruszyć, iść i się dowiedzieć o szczegóły


Już pytałem, więc jak uzyskam odpowiedź, to natychmiast poinformuję, czy będzie na czymś siadać.   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zuzanka - na razie niezamaco....zamaco dopiero jak spotkanie wypali  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzanka - na razie niezamaco....zamaco dopiero jak spotkanie* wypali*


*MUSI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

bo to będzie moje pierwsze   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


no tak ....Ty tv nie oglądasz   :Roll:   .... a spotkanie na pewno sie uda   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...


Nie za maco.   :Wink2:  
Cieszę się, że jest pozytywny odzew.
Niestety moja jurysdykcja, jako komtura mazurskiego, na Mazowsze nie sięga więc nie mogę swym pełnomocnikiem Cię uczynić, jednak to co z Neferką ustalicie z góry akceptuję. 
Hmmm, Honorowym Konsulem Komtura Mazurskiego na teren Mazowsza i okolic to chyba mogę Cię mianować, co niniejszym czynię. Oczywiście Neferkę też. Idżcie i czyńcie wszystko dla dobra forumowego spotkania 2009. 
 :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

howkh  :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...


Ew-ka, a co w reżymowej TV nadawali? Zaatakowało nas Wybrzeże Kości Słoniowej, czy Wyspy Zielonego Przylądka.
Bo wiesz," niech na całym świecie wojna, byle polska wieś spokojna."

----------


## daggulka

ja też nie oglądam ... mam taki zamiennik ze szkalnym ekranikiem co się na nim literki pisze  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ew-ka

> Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


powiedzenie   *ale to Twój  tron ,Ty tu rzadzisz *  pochodzi z reklamy IKEA i mowi o wsibskiej tesciowej ,która  probuje narzucać wlasną koncepcje ...czyli samo życie   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...



Ze Śp. teściową najmniejszych sporów nie miałem. Wielkiej zacności kobieta była. TV nie oglądam od dawna. Nawewt myślałem czy jakiejś anteny w "komturii" nie postawić, bo czasami w samotności nudzę się wielce.

----------


## jamles

> Polecam marchewkę. Podobno nikt nigdy nie widział zająca w okularach


ja widziałem, już jest na emeryturze   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


tosz zaszczyt dla mnie ogromny   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

oczywiście dołożę wszelkich starań do usprawnienia oraganizowanego zlotu,
Neferka to thebeściara na mazwowszu więc uda się napewno - musi   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Dziewczyny: radźcie, negocjujcie, ustalajcie, proponujcie .... weźcie pod uwage sytuację że może padać deszcz akurat w ten jeden weekend czerwca  :Wink2:   :Lol:  - musi być jakieś schronienie od deszczu.

----------


## BetaGreta

To ja polecam to miejsce:
http://www.firleje.com.pl/
Co prawda to jeszcze dalej za Urzutem, bliżej Żabiej Woli.
Ogromna przestrzeń, dobre zaplecze do biesiadowania na zewnątrz jak i wewnątrz.
Męża firma organizowała tam piknik rodzinny. Jedzenie było bardzo dobre i dużo atrakcji dla dzieci i dorosłych.
Poproszę męża aby spróbował się dowiedzieć jakie koszty ponieśli.

Wrzucę tą propozycję do wątku "Propozycje miejsca spotkania".

----------


## [email protected]

> Dziewczyny: radźcie, negocjujcie, ustalajcie, proponujcie .... weźcie pod uwage sytuację że może padać deszcz akurat w ten jeden weekend czerwca   - musi być jakieś schronienie od deszczu.


psikusy pogodowe napewno weźmiemy pod uwagę   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Frankai

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...


Tak jak już wcześniej pisałem - IKN organizował zloty w . Borkach. Jednak domki to trzeba było chyba rezerwować z wyprzedzeniem. Jest to nad wodą, na łonie natury, więc dzieciaki mogą poszaleć. Dojazd dobry: Od Piorkowa 25km, Warszawy 115, Katowic 170, Łodzi 55, Kielc i Częstochowy 105. Wrocław i Poznań pewnie ze 200. Można spoktać się w sobotę i poimprezować, a kto chce lub nie może jechać   :Wink2:  - nocuje w domku czy w namiocie. Szczegółów zaplecza tam nie znam, bo niestety nie mogłem wówczas brać udziału. Jedna osoba załatwiała termin i bookowała domki wstępnie. Potem każdy sam wpłacał już pod swoją rezerwację.

----------


## mayland

> TomKa, Mayland .... mam nadzieje, że Was nie zabraknie  ... wpisywać na listę?


Nie mogę podjąć teraz decyzji  :sad:   Jeśli tylko się da, to zjawimy się całą naszą trójką  :Lol:   Wszystko będzie zależało od terminu. Nie lubię składać pustych deklaracji więc wstrzymam sie z ostatecznym wpisaniem na listę. Jednakże bardzo mi miło, że o mnie pomyślałaś  :Lol:

----------


## justyna_m

ja proponuję KOŁOBRZEG  :Roll:  

no dobra wim, że to nierealne

ale zorganizowali by wszystko za nas w super ogrodzie z zewnętznym basenem, duży parking wokoło duuużo hoteli i nic by nas nie interesowało




no ale wolicie stolicę  :Roll:

----------


## mayland

Spotkania mają to do siebie, że część osób rezygnuje w ostatniej chwili, inni przyjeżdżają sami choć deklarowali rodzinę albo odwrotnie - są z rodizną a deklarowali 1 osobę... Trudno będzie określiś dokładnei liczbę osób a catering płacony jest od osoby.  Takie sztywne ramy są zniechęcające zazwyczaj. No i przyjazd z rodziną 3-4 osoby to jednak bardzo duży koszt byłby  :Mad:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

Słuchajcie - zaczyna mi tu pachnieć ekskluzywna imprą za ...set złotych , a to nie o to tu chodzi.

Chodzi o to, żeby kosztowało jak najmniej , żeby każdy mógł przyjechać, żeby spotkać sie na klachy a nie wybalować jak w sylwestra  :Roll:  .

To ma być skromna impreza najlepiej w plenerze z ochroną od warunków atmosferycznych (namiot, zadaszenie) na około 200osób - trza duuuużo miejsca, katering płatny najprawdopodobniej , czyli z zewnetrzną firmą która wystawi co ma a każdy wedle woli sie odpłatnie zaopatrzy.
Ma być kibelek, jakiś parking, miejsca siedzące i ma być niedrogo (czyli odpłatność w zasadzie tylko za wynajęcie miejsca ).

Jesli chodzi o noclegi - to po wybraniu miejsca i daty każdy chyba sobie poszuka czegoś dla siebie. Zreszta - Nefer zapodała kilka apartamentów gdzie w kilka osób mozna niedrogo przekimać-- jesli chodzi o Warszawę.

Jeśli sie mylę- niech mnie ktoś poprawi  :Roll:  .

----------


## justyna_m

To najlepiej poszukać jakiegoś hotelu bądź agroturystki gdzie jest dużo miejsca i ewentualnie odpłatnie można coś do jedzenia kupić. Płacić osobno za teren, za catering i toy toy to się w ogóle nie skalkuluje. A jeśli dogada się z konkretnym właścicielem i wszystko będzie u niego to nie musi być drogo. Może zażyczyć sobie jakiejś opłaty za osobę za plac i WC a jedzenie przygotuje i każdy sobie zamówi na miejscu.

Najlepsza by była agroturystyka z grillem i jakimś zadaszeniem w pobliżu dużego miasta. Pomyślcie o tym dziewczynki ze stolicy!! a jeszcze jakby jakieś domki do wynajęcia były to już super!!!

----------


## [email protected]

> Słuchajcie - zaczyna mi tu pachnieć ekskluzywna imprą za ...set złotych , a to nie o to tu chodzi.
> 
> Chodzi o to, żeby kosztowało jak najmniej , żeby każdy mógł przyjechać, żeby spotkać sie na klachy a nie wybalować jak w sylwestra  .
> 
> To ma być skromna impreza najlepiej w plenerze z ochroną od warunków atmosferycznych (namiot, zadaszenie) na około 200osób - trza duuuużo miejsca, katering płatny najprawdopodobniej , czyli z zewnetrzną firmą która wystawi co ma a każdy wedle woli sie odpłatnie zaopatrzy.
> Ma być kibelek, jakiś parking, miejsca siedzące i ma być niedrogo (czyli odpłatność w zasadzie tylko za wynajęcie miejsca ).
> 
> Jesli chodzi o noclegi - to po wybraniu miejsca i daty każdy chyba sobie poszuka czegoś dla siebie. Zreszta - Nefer zapodała kilka apartamentów gdzie w kilka osób mozna niedrogo przekimać-- jesli chodzi o Warszawę.
> 
> Jeśli sie mylę- niech mnie ktoś poprawi  .


nie mylisz się - w żadnym kontekście !!!!!!!!!!!!!

to ma być chęć spotkania się ze sobą - poznania a nie kosztownego balowania przez kilka dni - bo chyba zatracimy całą idee

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Słuchajcie - zaczyna mi tu pachnieć ekskluzywna imprą za ...set złotych , a to nie o to tu chodzi.
> 
> Chodzi o to, żeby kosztowało jak najmniej , żeby każdy mógł przyjechać, żeby spotkać sie na klachy a nie wybalować jak w sylwestra  .
> 
> To ma być skromna impreza najlepiej w plenerze z ochroną od warunków atmosferycznych (namiot, zadaszenie) na około 200osób - trza duuuużo miejsca, katering płatny najprawdopodobniej , czyli z zewnetrzną firmą która wystawi co ma a każdy wedle woli sie odpłatnie zaopatrzy.
> Ma być kibelek, jakiś parking, miejsca siedzące i ma być niedrogo (czyli odpłatność w zasadzie tylko za wynajęcie miejsca ).
> 
> ...


nie chodziło mi jakąś ekskluzywną imprezę ... może źle, że napisałem tego co post wyżej ... przeczytajcie ... może jest w pobliżu właśnie takie miejsce ... prowadzone przez jakąś rodzinę i wówczas nie musi być drogo.

Ja znam takie w okolicach Zielonej Góry (nie piszę, że tam musi być zlot tylko podaję przykład) - są tam stawy, zadaszony grill, kilka domków dla gości po 15zł za nocleg (z łazienkami), koniki, kozy i kilka hektarów ziemi, miejsce na ognisko i rodzina któa to prowadzi ... mają namioty, szopę gdzie są duże stoły ...


takiego miejsca można poszukać  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Justyś - ok, nie napisałaś niczego negatywnego, każdy wyraża swoje poropzycje, sugestie - i o to chodzi   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

obiecuję że się rozejrzymy - napewno   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

nie wiem ... mnie to cały czas ten Urzut chodzi po głowie  :Roll:  
impreza tam była, sprawdziła się- było super pomijając fakt, że można było więcej miejsc siedzących skombinować   :Wink2:  

możnaby tam zrobić i zrzucić się na wynajęcie na sobotę ( nie wiemy jeszcze jakie koszty- Tomek1950 sie dowiaduje) - i zaprosić firmę z odpłatnym cateringiem nawet w formie jak była wtedy - czyli grill  :Wink2:  ...każdy co chce se weźmie, zapłaci i po sprawie  :big grin:  .... tylko z napojami będzie gorzej  - nie wiem czy da się w ten sasm sposób załatwić  co z żarełkiem  :Roll: 

W ten sposób my - forumowicze poniesiemy tylko koszt wynajmu tego przybytku na jedno sobotnie popołudnie   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

Daggulko, słusznie prawisz.   :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

Ja nie znam w ogóle okolic Warszawy więc nie pomogę ... dopiero jak będę wiedziała gdzie i kiedy się spotykacie to mogę się określić czy będę.  Wówczas trzeba jakiegoś noclegu w pobliżu szukać.


więc ustalajcie gdzie i kiedy to myslę, że wówczas większość się określi. Jeśli 100 osób będzie dumało to nic z tego nie będzie.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja nie znam w ogóle okolic Warszawy więc nie pomogę ... dopiero jak będę wiedziała gdzie i kiedy się spotykacie to mogę się określić czy będę.  Wówczas trzeba jakiegoś noclegu w pobliżu szukać.
> 
> 
> więc ustalajcie gdzie i kiedy to myslę, że wówczas większość się określi. Jeśli 100 osób będzie dumało to nic z tego nie będzie.


z noclegiem - pomogę   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> Ja nie znam w ogóle okolic Warszawy więc nie pomogę ... dopiero jak będę wiedziała gdzie i kiedy się spotykacie to mogę się określić czy będę.  Wówczas trzeba jakiegoś noclegu w pobliżu szukać.
> 
> 
> więc ustalajcie gdzie i kiedy to myslę, że wówczas większość się określi. Jeśli 100 osób będzie dumało to nic z tego nie będzie.
> 
> 
> z noclegiem - pomogę


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zdzwoniłam do tej wioski  :Roll:  
miły Pan powiedział, że jest możliwośc wynajęcia , że oni mogą załatwić catering jak równiez możemy mieć własny ...ale o szczegółach porozmawiać z taką a taką Panią ... więc zadzwoniłam do niej , jest na targach i mamy rozmawiać w poniedziałek  :Roll:  
jak będę coś wiedziała to dam znać - a Ty , Tomek - też rozmawiaj ze swoimi źródłami w tej sprawie bo może od Ciebie bedzie taniej  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> zdzwoniłam do tej wioski  
> miły Pan powiedział, że jest możliwośc wynajęcia , że oni mogą załatwić catering jak równiez możemy mieć własny ...ale o szczegółach porozmawiać z taką a taką Panią ... więc zadzwoniłam do niej , jest na targach i mamy rozmawiać w poniedziałek  
> jak będę coś wiedziała to dam znać - a Ty , Tomek - też rozmawiaj ze swoimi źródłami w tej sprawie bo może od Ciebie bedzie taniej


miło widzieć/widzieć że dochodzimy do rozsądnego rozwiązania   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## 78mysz

> nie wiem ... mnie to cały czas ten Urzut chodzi po głowie  
> impreza tam była, sprawdziła się- było super pomijając fakt, że można było więcej miejsc siedzących skombinować   
> 
> możnaby tam zrobić i zrzucić się na wynajęcie na sobotę ( nie wiemy jeszcze jakie koszty- Tomek1950 sie dowiaduje) - i zaprosić firmę z odpłatnym cateringiem nawet w formie jak była wtedy - czyli grill  ...każdy co chce se weźmie, zapłaci i po sprawie  .... tylko z napojami będzie gorzej  - nie wiem czy da się w ten sasm sposób załatwić  co z żarełkiem 
> 
> W ten sposób my - forumowicze poniesiemy tylko koszt wynajmu tego przybytku na jedno sobotnie popołudnie


hmmm, Urzut fajnie, bede miała rzut beretem. Moze faktycznie to lepsza opcja niż pchanie się do miasta

----------


## daggulka

dziewczyny - propozycja Nefer absolutnie nie odpada , bo być może koszt wynajmu wioski może nas ostudzić w przedbiegach  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Zapytanie wysłałem, czekam na odpowiedź. Pewnie też w poniedziałek odpowiedź będzie.

----------


## [email protected]

Mamy weekend i brzydką pogodę - 
to dobry czas na trening mózgu pod kątem organizacji spotkania - a w poniedziałek podzielić się zebranymi informacjami   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

tak sobie myślę , czy nie lepiej byłoby z tą Panią  osobiście porozmawiać na temat warunków i kosztów spotkania - na pewno większe możliwości ustaleń niż  przez telefon  :Roll:  
czy może mógłby ktoś z pobliża podjechać i pogadać? dałabym numer telefonu tej Pani na priv coby sie umówić żeby była na miejscu  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> tak sobie myślę , czy nie lepiej byłoby z tą Panią  osobiście porozmawiać na temat warunków i kosztów spotkania - na pewno większe możliwości ustaleń niż  przez telefon  
> czy może mógłby ktoś z pobliża podjechać i pogadać? dałabym numer telefonu tej Pani na priv coby sie umówić żeby była na miejscu


podaj namiary - mam blisko i podjadę zwłaszcza że jestem dyspozycyjna czasowo - może Nefcię wezmę  ( jak będzie mogła )   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zuuuzanka, kochana jesteś- zaraz podaję na priv ... jesteście super baby z Nefcią - na pewno wszystkiego lepiej sie dowiecie na miejscu niż ja przez telefon  :big grin:

----------


## dobroszka

*Daggulka* dzięki za info - ale ciężko mi zaplanować spotkanie na przyszły tydzień , a co dopiero z takim wyprzedzeniem   :oops:  Nie mam zielonego pojęcia czy udaloby mi się dotrzeć i w jakim składzie.
Na wszelki wypadek jak ustalicie koszta mogę dorzucić się do zbiórki , żeby w razie czego nie wpadac "na krzywy ryj"   :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Daggulka* dzięki za info - ale ciężko mi zaplanować spotkanie na przyszły tydzień , a co dopiero z takim wyprzedzeniem   Nie mam zielonego pojęcia czy udaloby mi się dotrzeć i w jakim składzie.
> Na wszelki wypadek jak ustalicie koszta mogę dorzucić się do zbiórki , żeby w razie czego nie wpadac "na krzywy ryj"


Dobroszka - mam nadzieję ( układaczko grafika   :Wink2:  ) że zrobisz wsio żeby dotrzeć   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## dobroszka

> Napisał dobroszka
> 
> *Daggulka* dzięki za info - ale ciężko mi zaplanować spotkanie na przyszły tydzień , a co dopiero z takim wyprzedzeniem   Nie mam zielonego pojęcia czy udaloby mi się dotrzeć i w jakim składzie.
> Na wszelki wypadek jak ustalicie koszta mogę dorzucić się do zbiórki , żeby w razie czego nie wpadac "na krzywy ryj"  
> 
> 
> Dobroszka - mam nadzieję ( układaczko grafika   ) że zrobisz wsio żeby dotrzeć


Będę się starała , ale wiesz jak jest , plany planami , a życie życiem   :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]ka

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dobroszka
> 
> ...


wierzę w twoją organizację i trzymam kciuki o stabilizację grafiku   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> No właśnie kilka postów wcześniej pisałam co zrobimy w przypadku deszczu?
> Może wynająć jakiś namiot?
> 
> A co z jedzeniem? Sami czy zamawiamy catering?
> 
> 
> Myślę, że ekonomiczniej (kryzys!) będzie, jeśli każdy przyniesie prowiant ze sobą. Jakieś kiełbaski na grilla, chleb, jakąś sałatkę, coś do picia. Jak uważacie?


Tez tak mysle. Wtedy w razie by ktos jednak nie mogl przyjechac nie bedzie klopotw, jak oddac jego "udzial" w imprezie na ktorej nie byl.   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

HAAAALOOO.... kobiałki..... co wymyśliłyście macając łazienki Nefci?  :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

Dawać kobiałki sprawozdanie.   :big grin:  
Smoczyca i komtur czekają.   :smile:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Ew-ka
> 
> ...


Mnie też by sie podobało zjechać na jakieś pole namiotowe i zostać z jedną noc   :smile:

----------


## sylvia1

ja jestem za Urzutem   :Roll:   moge dwie osoby przenocować ew. więcej  jak se przywiozą materace i psa się nie boją
 :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> ja jestem za Urzutem    moge dwie osoby przenocować ew. więcej  jak se przywiozą materace i psa się nie boją


SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anjamen

> ja jestem za Urzutem    moge dwie osoby przenocować ew. więcej  jak se przywiozą materace i psa się nie boją


to blisko Nadarzyna ten Urzut?

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał sylvia1
> 
> ja jestem za Urzutem    moge dwie osoby przenocować ew. więcej  jak se przywiozą materace i psa się nie boją
> 
> 
> 
> to blisko Nadarzyna ten Urzut?


nawet BARDZO i blisko do mnie   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

czy już kojarzysz niespodxiankę   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anjamen

> Napisał anjamen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sylvia1
> 
> ...


REWELACJA!

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anjamen
> 
> ...


podzielam twoją euforię    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał anjamen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


I tak się rodzą forumowe przyjaźnie.   :big grin:

----------


## nitubaga

.... i nałogi  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anjamen
> 
> ...


oj TAK - i wiara w ludzi   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> .... i nałogi


Ja juz wpadłem w nałóg. Prawie codziennie jestem na forum.   :Lol:

----------


## nitubaga

> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> .... i nałogi 
> 
> 
> Ja juz wpadłem w nałóg. Prawie codziennie jestem na forum.



........... eeee ja nie o tym....  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> .... i nałogi 
> 
> 
> Ja juz wpadłem w nałóg. *Prawie* codziennie jestem na forum.


ja nie prawie - ja codziennie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

Nituś co ci chodzi po główce   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## nitubaga

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał nitubaga
> 
> ...




... o retyyyy a ognisko z kiełbaską u Rasi pamiętasz???? a ile było ludzi pamiętasz??? a te taczki piwa pamiętasz???? i pogaduchy i zabawę dzieciaków


no  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


pamiętam i nigdy nie zapomnę - dla takich chwil warto żyć   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Pamiętam i nigdy nie zapomnę - dla takich chwil warto żyć   


 I taka chwila nadchodzi.   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

Nie jestem pewien tylko czy będziemy mieli taczki.   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie jestem pewien tylko czy będziemy mieli taczki.


poradzimy sobie   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

taczki to dodatek do całości towrzystwa - wezmę ze sobą do bagażnika   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ło matko ... jakie się imprezy szykują jeszcze oprócz tej muratorowej  :big grin:  ...się będzie działo w tej stolycy i okolocach   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Nie jestem pewien tylko czy będziemy mieli taczki.  
> 
> 
> poradzimy sobie       
> 
> taczki to dodatek do całości towrzystwa - wezmę ze sobą do bagażnika


Wspaniale, bo moje dogorywają.   :sad:   Przewiozły zbyt wiele.   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> ło matko ... jakie się imprezy szykują jeszcze oprócz tej muratorowej  ...się będzie działo w tej stolycy i okolocach


oj będzie - będzie   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ło matko ... jakie się imprezy szykują jeszcze oprócz tej muratorowej  ...się będzie działo w tej stolycy i okolocach  
> 
> 
> oj będzie - będzie


Ja zawsze, czyli corocznie.   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


w tym roku lepiej   :Wink2:   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Ło matko, moja wątroba już nie jest tak młoda.   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał tomek1950
> 
> ...


eeeeeeeeeeeeeee, to trzeba trening zrobić i zahartować ją odpowiednio wcześniej   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  i da radę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

[email protected] zgoda, ale jak tę wątrobę przekonać?
Ona niestety pamięta czasy J 23   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Teska

> Ja nie chce w czerwcu, bo 6go mam Cavikade, a pozniej moze wreszcie chlopa zobacze - wybywam na 2 lyki. Niniejszym: w maju poprosze 
> 
> Moze Redakcja zorganizuje, a my sie zaplacimy?  
> 
> Warszawa jest oki.
> Wroclaw tym bardziej

----------


## asia.malczewska

ech, ja mam pół hektara łąki w sam raz na ogniska i inne atrakcje, a jakby padało mogę pałac (pusty wprawdzie w środku, ale spory   :Lol:  ) załatwić ... tylko pewnie nikt do mnie nie dojedzie, bo na końcu świata   :sad:  
Tak czy inaczej, _jakbyśta_ chcieli to _dawajta_ znać,  *służem   
A Komtur i DPS-ka drogę znają ....*

----------


## tomek1950

Tesko, a może Szczecin? Tylko trzeba zakasać rękawy. Ja bardzo chętnie opuszczę. Rękawy.

----------


## asia.malczewska

> Tesko, a może Szczecin? Tylko trzeba zakasać rękawy. Ja bardzo chętnie opuszczę. Rękawy.


Ja mogę zakasać, jeno nie spódnicę   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

> ech, ja mam pół hektara łąki w sam raz na ogniska i inne atrakcje, a jakby padało mogę pałac (pusty wprawdzie w środku, ale spory   ) załatwić ... tylko pewnie nikt do mnie nie dojedzie, bo na końcu świata   
> Tak czy inaczej, _jakbyśta_ chcieli to _dawajta_ znać,  *służem   
> A Komtur i DPS-ka drogę znają ....*


Asiu, Twoja propozycja jest na drugim miejscu. Zobaczymy, co dziewczyny uzyskają  do wtorku. 
Może i kilka osób z za  zachodniej granicy się pojawi?  :smile: 

To co, wpisywać Ciebie i Jacka?

----------


## asia.malczewska

> Napisał asia.malczewska
> 
> ech, ja mam pół hektara łąki w sam raz na ogniska i inne atrakcje, a jakby padało mogę pałac (pusty wprawdzie w środku, ale spory   ) załatwić ... tylko pewnie nikt do mnie nie dojedzie, bo na końcu świata   
> Tak czy inaczej, _jakbyśta_ chcieli to _dawajta_ znać,  *służem   
> A Komtur i DPS-ka drogę znają ....*
> 
> 
> Asiu, Twoja propozycja jest na drugim miejscu. Zobaczymy, co dziewczyny uzyskają  do wtorku. 
> Może i kilka osób z za  zachodniej granicy się pojawi? 
> ...


Jako gospodarzy spotkania na zachodzie tak  :Smile: , niestety do wawki nie damy rady z dwójką małych    :sad:  
10 maja w sobotę mamy lokalny festyn podkościelny  :Smile:  z dobrym swoim jedzeniem, muzyką i loterią fantową - co roku zbieramy na okna i inne detale architektoniczne do zabytkowego kościółka - możemy się podpiąć  :Smile: 
Tylko to niestety czas komunii ....

----------


## asia.malczewska

Załączam linka na okolicę: http://www.witnica.pl/?mod=news&cID=322
no i jesteśmy jakieś 80 km od Berlina - może ktoś przy okazji zaplanuje wypad z dzieciakami albo partnerem do Tropical Islands ?  :Smile:  Polecam, jest miło .... w czasach kryzysu można się poczuć jak w Raju   :cool:  
http://www.tropical-islands.de/pl/goscie.html

Ciekawe czy mój marketing ma szansę ?   :Lol:

----------


## DPS

No bo jakby u Asi, to może i ja bym się wybrała, daleko nie mam.   :big grin:  
Jestem za!   :big grin:

----------


## zielony_listek

Dziekuję Daggulce za PW, bo pewnie bym przegapiła wątek.
Ja nie byłam nigdy na zlocie, a i na własne oczy tylko JoShi miałam okazje spotkać (na dodatek przypadkiem  :Smile: , więc z pewną taką nieśmiałością...
Ale jeśli byłby w Warszawie i termin w porządku to bardzo chętnie  :Smile:

----------


## daggulka

No i bardzo dobra decyzja - juz Cie wpisuję na listę  :big grin:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

Ja też jestem za Urzutem   :big grin:  
Czy ktos orientował się jak to wygląda w Wiosce Budowlanej ? 
Ja mogę podjechać jakby co ?
Jak będę po wylewkach w czerwcu mogę udostępnić moją chałupkę na nocleg dla chętnych   :big grin: 
4 km od Urzutu

----------


## daggulka

Aniawmuratorze - [email protected] własnie jest na etapie rozeznawania sytuacji w Urzucie i w Lolku ... jak bedziemy coś więcej wiedzieć, zaraz damy znać  :big grin:  .
Propozycja noclegu bardzo przydatna .... na pewno będa chętni  :big grin:  .

----------


## aniawmuratorze

> Aniawmuratorze - [email protected] własnie jest na etapie rozeznawania sytuacji w Urzucie i w Lolku ... jak bedziemy coś więcej wiedzieć, zaraz damy znać  .
> Propozycja noclegu bardzo przydatna .... na pewno będa chętni  .


no to czekamy na wiadomości od Zuzy   :big grin:

----------


## MonikaC

Ja się też piszę - sztuki 3

----------


## [email protected]

W kwesti załatwiania lokalu/miejsca  na ZLOT, krótkie sprawozdanie:


URZUT:
o godz 10 zadzwoniłam do Pani z wioski budowlanej w Urzucie, po obustronnym dopasowaniu terminu spotkania w sprawie zlotu informuję że odbędzie się ono jutro o godz 11.
wszelkie informacje podam po godz 16 jak już nie będę niemobilna i zasiądę do kompa.


Pub LOLEK
osobiście odbyłam rozmowę z menegerem pubu panem Arturem Jakóbiakiem, z której wynika iż będzie problem zorganizowania tam zlotu, mianowicie:
weekend odpada zupełnie ( bez względu na datę ) pub nie ma fizycznej mozliwości przyjęcia grupy ok 150-200 osób w wydzielonej częsci dlatego że lokal w weekend cieszy się dużą frekwencją gości. 
max liczba zorganizwoanej imprezy w w/w porze to ok 50-60 osób co dla nas jest stanowczo za mało.
ponadto nie ma możliwości konsumpcji nie zorganizwoanej, czyli jeśli organizujemy impreze/zlot/spotkanie musimy się liczyć z wydatkiem ok 100-120 zł na konsumpcję od osoby - w formie stolu szwedzkiego/bufetu.
jeśli "upieramy" się przy zorganizowaniu zlotu w tym Pubie na ok 200 osób  to jedym rowiązniem jakie  zaporoponował meneger jest organizacja zlotu w terminie -  środa 24 czerwca - opcja stołu szewdzkiego/bufetu, 100 zł od osoby ( dzieci wliczone) i zaliczka 50% od usatlonej liczby gości.
mimo sympati i chęci pomocy ze strony kierownictwa lokalu myslę że możemy podziękować i poważnie przystąpić do rozmów jutro w Urzucie.
chyba że się mylę......

----------


## daggulka

myślę, zuzanko że się nie mylisz.... musimy szukać innych rozwiązań  :Roll:  
w takim razie czekamy na jutrzejsze propozycje z Urzutu .... i bardzo dziękujemy za zaangażowanie  :big grin:  

w międzyczasie czekamy na propozycje... może ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> myślę, zuzanko że się nie mylisz.... musimy szukać innych rozwiązań  
> w takim razie czekamy na jutrzejsze propozycje z Urzutu .... i bardzo dziękujemy za zaangażowanie  
> 
> w międzyczasie czekamy na propozycje... może ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł


dam znać tak szybko jak to możliwe i mam nadzieję że rozmowa będzie satysfakcjonująca   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

ale trzeba wziąć też pod uwagę mniej kolorowy scenariusz...........

----------


## mariobros35

> Tesko, a może Szczecin? Tylko trzeba zakasać rękawy. Ja bardzo chętnie opuszczę. Rękawy.


ochoczo głosuję za Szczecinem lub okolicą  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Tesko, a może Szczecin? Tylko trzeba zakasać rękawy. Ja bardzo chętnie opuszczę. Rękawy.
> 
> 
> ochoczo głosuję za Szczecinem lub okolicą


pozostańmy jednak przy Stolicy - tzn blisko Stolicy   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

i kolejny raz potwierdzam .... jak ma być tradycyjnie, to ma być w stolicy lub bliskiej okolicy   :big grin:   ...się zrymowało nawet  :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

No to po ustaleniu miejsca spotkania, proszę mię tu walnąć ogłoszonko, że... ZLOT GODZI SIĘ NA STOISKA REKLAMOWE FIRM BUDOWLANYCH!!!! (nie za darmo, np. za beczkę 100 l piweńka)  :big grin:

----------


## MonikaC

A Hotel Bella Vista w Wesołej.Jest tam teraz fajny teren na zewnątrz, stoły zadaszone, miejsce na ognisko, kącik dla dzieci????? Kurde tylko foty znależć nigdzie nie mogę  :sad:

----------


## bodzio_g

> A Hotel Bella Vista w Wesołej.Jest tam teraz fajny teren na zewnątrz, stoły zadaszone, miejsce na ognisko, kącik dla dzieci????? Kurde tylko foty znależć nigdzie nie mogę


Taki teren to raczej dla klientów hotelu a nie ...- przepraszam - dla "ludu " budującego

----------


## bodzio_g

> No to po ustaleniu miejsca spotkania, proszę mię tu walnąć ogłoszonko, że... *ZLOT GODZI SIĘ NA STOISKA REKLAMOWE FIRM BUDOWLANYCH!!!! (nie za darmo, np. za beczkę 100 l piweńka)*


*baaaaardzo dobry pomysł !!*

----------


## daggulka

kochani ...no bo jakby to było w Urzucie  to byłaby to karta przetargowa dla Zuzanki w negocjowaniu warunków dzis o 11  :Roll:  
zuzako kofana ...jesteś? czytasz?

----------


## daggulka

zuzanka czytała, z zuzanką rozmawiałam przed chwilą , zuzanka to bardzo odpowiednia osoba do załatwiania naszych  spraw ....  ale czuję jakiś wewnętrzny niepokój .... kurcze... bo w końcu nie jest to spotkanie naszej klasy na 30 osób tylko spęd 200 ludzi ....są kwestie różne:
kto bedzie w razie czego zbierał kase na konto, kto bedzie się zajmował znalezieniem firmy cateringowej , co zrobić z ewentualną pozostałą kasą ... masakra ...koszmary mam przez to wszystko ...dzis spałam 4 godziny cjhoć to przeciez zuzanka idzie na rozmowe z Pania Prezes wioski w Urzucie    :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## MonikaC

> dzis spałam 4 godziny


Daggulka ja też kiepsko spałam - przedszkole małego mnie prześladuje   :Confused:

----------


## sharoon

> kto bedzie w razie czego zbierał kase na konto, kto bedzie się zajmował znalezieniem firmy cateringowej , co zrobić z ewentualną pozostałą kasą ... masakra ...koszmary mam przez to wszystko ...dzis spałam 4 godziny cjhoć to przeciez zuzanka idzie na rozmowe z Pania Prezes wioski w Urzucie


daggulka, 
właśnie dlatego wygodniej byłoby zrobić proste spotkanie przy ognisku z prowiantem własnym w miejscu, które proponowała Nefer lub na Zimnych Dołach. I nie denerwuj sie tak - to ma być przyjemność!  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

no kurrrde nic na to nie poradze że siedze jak na szpilkach i czekam co zuzanka ustali  :Roll:  

czekamy na dalsze propozycje - czy ktoś coś ma jeszcze w zanadrzu?  :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> dzis spałam 4 godziny  
> 
> 
> Daggulka ja też kiepsko spałam - przedszkole małego mnie prześladuje




a dlaczego tak przedszkolem się stresujesz?

----------


## daggulka

zuzanka...Ty chyba chcesz kobieto cobym na zawał zeszła  :Wink2:   ...wiadomo już coś?   :big grin:  

a w ogóle to sobie wytłumaczyłam, że spotkanie i tak będzie ... jeśli sie nie uda w Urzucie to bedzie w parku młocińskim jak zaproponowała neferka na początku (tylko coby pogoda sie udała  :Wink2:  ) albo gdziekolwiek indziej , ale bedzie choćby po trupach ... więc już się tak nie stresuję    :big grin:

----------


## MonikaC

> Napisał MonikaC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


A bo o 13 podano listę dzieci zakwalifikowanych do przedszkoli ... moje dziecię się nie dostało do żadnego   :cry:

----------


## daggulka

Kurcze, MonikaC- niewesoło ... ale nie martw sie  ... często jest tak, że dzieciaczki pochodza kilka dni a potem litościwe mamusie zabierają malucha z przedszkola, bo: płacze, nie je , choruje .... jest szansa że po prostu zwolnią sie miejsca na wstępie po kilku dniach  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

Przepraszam że dopiero teraz piszę ale dawałam zanć wczesniej że do 16 jestem uwięziona w samochodzie    :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  


O godz 11 odbyłam rozmowę - bardzo obiecującą z przesympatyczną panią Małgorzątą Dudkiewicz - za którą na łamach Forum pragnę serdecznie Podziękować.

Podczas rozmowy usaliłyśmy termin zlotu na 27 czerwca, godz od 12-18, 
godziny takie ponieważ od godz 10 do 16 jest otwarta Wioska - żeby nie podwyższać kosztów wynajamu terenu ( i tak mamy 2 godz dłużej).

Pani Dudkiewicz zaproponowała Nam firmę cateringową z której niejednokrotnie korzystała podczas organizacji impreaz i są sprawdzeni i godni polecenia.
Forma cateringu ma wyglądać w ten sposób że będzie bezpośrednia sprzedaż kiełbasy, karkówki, kaszanki, kurczaka z grilla oraz Piwo.

Ja z własnej strony chcę zorganizować przedstawiciela np. Coca-Coli który zapewniłby stoisko z napojami (odpłatnie ) ale z róznymi gadżetami reklamowymi dla dzieci np. balony, daszki itp. 
Wszystko do ustalenia.

Problem na chwilę obecną to miejsca siedzące typu ławy, krzesła, parasole - ale myslę że ten problem pomoże rozwiązać np Coca-Cola bądź firma Cateringowa lub być może jeszcze inny sponsor.

Przy brzydkiej pogodzie mamy zapewnioną halę.

Będę starała się załatwić Animatora dla dzieci - nie obiecuję ale może sie uda, więc narazie proszę nie informować swoich pociech   :Wink2:  

Jest problem z załatwieniem sprzetu nagłaśniającego, ale myslę że jeśli poproszę jedną firmę ( w ramach reklamy ) to udostępnią nam sprzęt - oby   :Roll:  - ale jesli ktoś może pomóc bardzo chętnie skorzystamy.

W przyszłym tygodniu jadę na rozmowy z 4-ma przedstwicielami firm chcąc ich przekonać do zasponsorowania wynajęcia dla nas terenu, w zamian za możliwość swojej promocji na zlocie.

I tym samym przeszłam do meritum sprawy czyli finansów...........

Wisoka Budowlana udostępni nam swój teren z wielką przyjemnościa - są zadowoleni że chcemy podtrzymać tradycję i lokalizację, lecz wiąże się to z kosztem - no właśnie - ostatecznej kwoty nie zanm - negocjuję - ale do tej pory był to wydatek rzędu ok 6000 tyś zł, ale wiem że będzie mniej   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  o ile na dzień dzisiejszy nie potrafie odpowiedzieć, ponieważ rozmowy z panią Dudkiewicz potrwają jeszcze około tygodnia zanim zbierzymy wszystkie informacje potrzebne do ustaleń końcowych ( catering, sponsorzy, zaplecze techniczne itp)

Mam nadzieję że udało mi się przekazać kwintesencję odbytej rozmowy i że wszystko jest zrozumiałe - jeśli nie - przepraszam - służe odpowiedzia na każde pytanie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Dzielna Zuzanka  :smile:  :smile: 

Obecnie mamy 66 chętnych - oznacza to 90 pln za niewiele w zamian... sorry , ze to piszę ale taka pierwsza myśl mnie napadła ...
W końcu myslę, że da się coś znegocjować - jakby nie było to reklama dla Wioski...

----------


## daggulka

Wiadomości są bardzo wyczerpujące  :big grin:  .
Super by było jeśli sponsorzy sfinansowali nam wynajem terenu, ale nawet jeśli nie byłaby to pełna kwota - przecież zadeklarowaliśmy wszyscy, że możemy cośtam  sfinansować  :big grin:  . Martwi mnie trochę kwota wynajmu terenu ...6000zł to niemały koszt. Nawet jeśli bedzie mniej, powiedzmy ...5000 ...to i tak kwota jest niemała  :Roll:  .

Pomysł z cateringiem odpłatnym jest super, tak jest najlepiej -każdy sobie zapłaci za to na co ma ochote i po kłopocie.

Jeśli chodzi o czas- do godziny 18 to troche krótko... trzaby kontynuację dla chętnych zrobić w jakimś lokaliku  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

Zuzanko ...o wszystkim pomyślałaś: i o dzieciaczkach , i o sponsorach ... nie bedzie to dla Ciebie za duże obciążenie żeby tym wszystkim sie zająć?  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Dzielna Zuzanka 
> 
> Obecnie mamy 66 chętnych - oznacza to 90 pln za niewiele w zamian... sorry , ze to piszę ale taka pierwsza myśl mnie napadła ...
> W końcu myslę, że da się coś znegocjować - jakby nie było to reklama dla Wioski...


chcę żeby te firmy z którymi mam rozmawiać "zapłaciły za nas" tzn oplaciły w jakimś procencie wynajem Wioski   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## tomek1950

Zuanko, jesteś wspaniała.   :big grin:  
Jeśli chodzi o koszty to przy 200 osobach wychodzi 30 zł na dorosłą osobę. Raczej do przełknięcia dla każdego.
Gdyby było mało to może w trakcie zrobimy jakąś licytację fantów?

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Dzielna Zuzanka 
> 
> Obecnie mamy 66 chętnych - oznacza to 90 pln za niewiele w zamian... sorry , ze to piszę ale taka pierwsza myśl mnie napadła ...
> W końcu myslę, że da się coś znegocjować - jakby nie było to reklama dla Wioski...
> 
> 
> chcę żeby te firmy z którymi mam rozmawiać "zapłaciły za nas" tzn oplaciły w jakimś procencie wynajem Wioski


Wiem, wiem ... może sie uda ...

----------


## Nefer

> Zuanko, jesteś wspaniała.   
> Jeśli chodzi o koszty to przy 200 osobach wychodzi 30 zł na dorosłą osobę. Raczej do przełknięcia dla każdego.
> Gdyby było mało to może w trakcie zrobimy jakąś licytację fantów?


Dla mnie to i wersja powyżej jest do przełknięcia - nie to miałam na myśli...
Licytacja fantów - fajna rzecz, ale myślę, że znajdziemy inną - bardziej potrzebną pomoc dla licytacji...

NIe chcę być malkontentem, ale trochę mnie cena zaskoczyła..

----------


## tomek1950

> Dzielna Zuzanka 
> 
> Obecnie mamy 66 chętnych - oznacza to 90 pln za niewiele w zamian... sorry , ze to piszę ale taka pierwsza myśl mnie napadła ...
> W końcu myslę, że da się coś znegocjować - jakby nie było to reklama dla Wioski...


Nefer, mały błąd. Sporo forumowiczów deklaruje przyjazd z dorosłą osobą towarzyszącą.

----------


## daggulka

czyli co robimy?
czekamy na końcowe ustalenia Zuzanki odnośnie sponsorów, potem na bazie tych informacji robimy ankietę , tak?

ale do ankiety i decyzji potrzebne są dokładne informacje odnośnie pozostałych zaproponowanych miejsc, czyli:

Nefcia - Ty miałaś się dowiedzieć więcej odnośnie twojej propozycji - parku młocińskiego... mogłabyś tam zajechać i zobaczyc co z czym? jak to wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy?

trzeba bedzie zebrać w pigułce dokładne  informacje logistyczne i finansowe o wszystkich propozycjach zanim ogłosimy ankietę ...czasu niewiele , bo to już koniec kwietnia   :Roll:

----------


## sharoon

Nawet jeśli wyjdzie po 50 PLN za osobę, to doliczając koszt cateringu wychodzi praktycznie tyle samo, co za bufet w Lolku  :sad:  
A teraz porównajmy to z kosztem imprezy w parku zaproponowanym przez Nefer lub Zimnych Dołach... No comments  :sad:

----------


## tomek1950

Sprawdziłem pobieżnie listę. Wielu forumowiczów nie podało ile osób przyjedzie. Proszę uzupełnić.   :smile:  
Tak wstępnie to jest deklaracja ponad 80 osób dorosłych.
Lump praski jest na liście 2 razy.

----------


## [email protected]

> Nawet jeśli wyjdzie po 50 PLN za osobę, to doliczając koszt cateringu wychodzi praktycznie tyle samo, co za bufet w Lolku  
> A teraz porównajmy to z kosztem imprezy w parku zaproponowanym przez Nefer lub Zimnych Dołach... No comments


ale Pub w Lolku doadam że proponuje nam tylko ŚRODĘ

----------


## sharoon

> Jeśli chodzi o czas- do godziny 18 to troche krótko... trzaby kontynuację dla chętnych zrobić w jakimś lokaliku   .


Myślę, że ograniczenie czasowe do 18.00 to, prócz kosztów, największa wada opcji w Urzucie, moim skromnym zdaniem.  Tak czy inaczej trzeba będzie obmyślić opcję "dokąd później?", co wiąże się z dodatkowymi kosztami i problemami logistycznymi. Czyż nie?

----------


## sharoon

> ale Pub w Lolku doadam że proponuje nam tylko ŚRODĘ


Wiem, że Lolek nie wchodzi w grę, proponuję tylko spokojnie przeanalizować Wioskę Budowlaną od strony kosztowej. Jeśli za cenę kilkugodzinnej (!) imprezy w Urzucie można mieć imprezę w pubie w centrum Warszawy, to chyba Wioska "trochę" przesadziła z ceną wynajmu. Poza tym, jak już napisałam wyżej, Urzut ma też inne wady  :sad:

----------


## BetaGreta

*[email protected]* jesteś wielka   :big grin:  

Mój mąż miał sprawdzić tego Firleja ile to ich wyniosło ale nie wiem czy zaś nie zapomniał   :Roll:  

Znalazłam jeszcze takie miejsce:
http://www.hotelboss.pl/
Mogę sprawdzić ten namiar. Tam jest napisane, że organizują pikniki nawet na 1000 osób.

Ja ze swej strony mogę dla dzieci zaproponować pokaz baniek. Koszt takiego pokazu przez 1 godzinę to 600 zł.

Chciałabym jeszcze zaznaczyć, że jeśli to będzie termin 27 czerwca to nas będzie tylko dwójka bo dziewczynki w tym czasie są z babcią nad morzem.

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o czas- do godziny 18 to troche krótko... trzaby kontynuację dla chętnych zrobić w jakimś lokaliku   .
> 
> 
> Myślę, że ograniczenie czasowe do 18.00 to, prócz kosztów, największa wada opcji w Urzucie, moim skromnym zdaniem.  Tak czy inaczej trzeba będzie obmyślić opcję "dokąd później?", co wiąże się z dodatkowymi kosztami i problemami logistycznymi. Czyż nie?


mozna negocjoawć wydłużnie czasu wynajmu i zobaczyć co Wioska na taką propozycję

----------


## [email protected]

> *[email protected]* jesteś wielka   
> 
> Mój mąż miał sprawdzić tego Firleja ile to ich wyniosło ale nie wiem czy zaś nie zapomniał   
> 
> Znalazłam jeszcze takie miejsce:
> http://www.hotelboss.pl/
> Mogę sprawdzić ten namiar. Tam jest napisane, że organizują pikniki nawet na 1000 osób.
> 
> Ja ze swej strony mogę dla dzieci zaproponować pokaz baniek. Koszt takiego pokazu przez *1 godzinę to 600 zł.*
> ...


nie zwiększajmy kosztów - Becia to nie kinder bal wieć chyba nie szalejmy z atrakcjami   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## OK

Hotel Boss będzie drogi, robiłam tam kiedyś imprezkę firmową  :Confused:

----------


## anjamen

Zuzanko brawo!
ja jestem za Urzutem.

----------


## [email protected]

> Zuzanko brawo!
> ja jestem za Urzutem.


ja też - byle sponsorów załatwić żeby się na wynajem Wioski nie składać i będzie ok   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## anjamen

> Napisał anjamen
> 
> Zuzanko brawo!
> ja jestem za Urzutem.
> 
> 
> ja też - byle sponsorów załatwić żeby się na wynajem Wioski nie składać i będzie ok


moze procz firm budowlanych  jakis bank  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anjamen
> 
> ...


może - zapytam - wypytam - wejdę gdzie trzeba i gdzie nie trzeba też   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

gdzie diabeł nie może tam Zuza może   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## justyna_m

Zajrzałam na stronę wioski budowlanej - super miejsce na takie spotkanie. Kurde muszę ustalić kiedy ja mam takie moje 10 dni wyrwane z życia i dam znać czy będę.

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał MonikaC
> 
> ...



przykro mi
ale Daggulka ma rację, trzeba chodzić, wypytywać się
trzymam mocno kciuki

a dziecię dopiero 3letnie?

----------


## anetina

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o czas- do godziny 18 to troche krótko... trzaby kontynuację dla chętnych zrobić w jakimś lokaliku   .
> 
> 
> Myślę, że ograniczenie czasowe do 18.00 to, prócz kosztów, największa wada opcji w Urzucie, moim skromnym zdaniem.  Tak czy inaczej trzeba będzie obmyślić opcję "dokąd później?", co wiąże się z dodatkowymi kosztami i problemami logistycznymi. Czyż nie?



ale większość będzie przyjezdnych
muszą do domu wrocić, więc liczycie, ze impreza jeszcze potrwa dłuzej?

----------


## daggulka

ja tam nie wiem, ale zapowiedziałam w domu, że mnie nie ma od piątku do niedzieli  :oops:   :Lol:   ... więc pewnie przyczepię sie do którejś grupki i będziem szaleć  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

no ja na to nie mam szans  :sad: 

czyli warto w ogóle jechać tyle kilometrów na te kilka godzin?

----------


## [email protected]

> ja tam nie wiem, ale zapowiedziałam w domu, że mnie nie ma od piątku do niedzieli    ... więc pewnie przyczepię sie do którejś grupki i będziem szaleć


zapraszam na szalenstwo pozlotowe   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> no ja na to nie mam szans 
> 
> czyli warto w ogóle jechać tyle kilometrów na te kilka godzin?


jasne że WARTO   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  - jak możesz mysleć inaczej   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> no ja na to nie mam szans 
> 
> czyli warto w ogóle jechać tyle kilometrów na te kilka godzin?
> 
> 
> jasne że WARTO     - jak możesz mysleć inaczej





no ja pierwszy raz dopiero  :big grin: 
a widzę, ze impreza rozkręca się dopiero po 18  :sad:  a dziecko chyba w aucie same zostawię, by spało, bo innej możliwości nie ma  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


ja też pierwszy raz - kiedyś musi byc ten pierwszy i zapowiada się przyjemny   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
dzieckiem się zaopiekujemy - trochę nas będzie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> ja też pierwszy raz - kiedyś musi byc ten pierwszy i zapowiada się przyjemny      
> dzieckiem się zaopiekujemy - trochę nas będzie



ok  :big grin: 
czyli ostatni weekend czerwca wstępnie się szykować  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ja też pierwszy raz - kiedyś musi byc ten pierwszy i zapowiada się przyjemny      
> dzieckiem się zaopiekujemy - trochę nas będzie    
> 
> 
> 
> ok 
> czyli ostatni weekend czerwca wstępnie się szykować


mam nadzieję że TAK - jeśli "zepniemy" wszystko - musimy !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ja tam nie wiem, ale zapowiedziałam w domu, że mnie nie ma od piątku do niedzieli    ... więc pewnie przyczepię sie do którejś grupki i będziem szaleć 
> 
> 
> zapraszam na szalenstwo pozlotowe


bardzo dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


podziękujesz poooooooooo    :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

jezzu.... obym była tylko w stanie podziękować  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## aniawmuratorze

ja niestety 19 czerwca wyjeżdżam na urlopik   :Roll:

----------


## BetaGreta

No właśnie ja się obawiam tych terminów.
Wakacje rozpoczynają się 20 czerwca. Na termin 27 może się więcej osób załapać niż 4 lipca. Czy jakaś inna sobota w czerwcu była brana pod uwagę?
Boję się, że zaraz połowa zrezygnuje bo będzie na urlopach.

----------


## anetina

> No właśnie ja się obawiam tych terminów.
> Wakacje rozpoczynają się 20 czerwca. Na termin 27 może się więcej osób załapać niż 4 lipca. Czy jakaś inna sobota w czerwcu była brana pod uwagę?
> Boję się, że zaraz połowa zrezygnuje bo będzie na urlopach.




taaaaa, ja na urlop pojadę za 29 lat  :big grin: , jak spłacę kredyt  :big grin: 

więc będę  :big grin:

----------


## BetaGreta

> taaaaa, ja na urlop pojadę za 29 lat , jak spłacę kredyt 
> 
> więc będę



 :big grin:  
Obawiam się, że u nas też tak będzie.
Na razie na wakacje jeżdżą tylko dzieci.
Poza tym mój mąż woli zdecydowanie urlop zimowy na nartach niż leżenie na plaży latem.

Mi i mężowi pasują oba terminy.

----------


## sharoon

To może zróbmy od razu mini sondę odnośnie terminu spotkania? Zorientujemy się, ilu osobom odpowiada 4 lipca.

----------


## daggulka

to zróbcie ankiete ... ja nie umieć   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## OK

> to zróbcie ankiete ... ja nie umieć


*Daggulka*, nie wiem, czy jest sens już teraz  :Roll:  

W ankiecie można zaznaczyć tylko jedną odpowiedź, więc siłą rzeczy będzie przekłamywać  :Wink2:  
Mi termin obojętny, to zaznaczyć mogę jedno lub wcale  :Roll:  Taką opcję zresztą można wrzucić, ale jak komuś będą pasować np. 2 z trzech terminów, to co?

Zresztą, jak już widać miejsce narzuca termin - jak już będą wszystkie propozycje dot. miejsc, to może zrobić jedną ankietę - "miejsce+termin"?  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

masz racje ... i tak nie zrobimy tak, żeby richtik wszystkim pasowało ...tak to tylko w erze  :Roll:

----------


## OK

> masz racje ... i tak nie zrobimy tak, żeby richtik wszystkim pasowało ...tak to tylko w erze


Otóż to  :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

Hej, sprawdziłem cennik na  wynajem autobusu z kierowcą w MZA - gdyby trzeba było bardziej masowy transport dla tych, którzy pociągiem - niestety tanio sobie nie liczą - uwzględniając dwa kursy jeden tam, drugi z powrotem to 100-150 zł za każde podstawienie plus 6-8,50 za kilometr. Szczegóły są na www.mza.waw.pl. 
Rozmawiałem z panią, która ma już zapytania na 27 czerwca, ale oni odpowiedzi udzielają na miesiąc przed. Umówiliśmy się, że jak już będzie coś wiadomo to zadzwonię do niej ponownie.
Inna rzecz, że przez Urzut jeżdzi od ubiegłego chyba roku jakaś siedemsetka, pewnie z Okęcia... Z Bocianem większy kłopot, bo oni jeżdżą na ogół tam, gdzie jeżdzi komunikacja miejsca lub podmiejska...
To taka informacja poboczno-organizacyjna   :big grin: 

pozdro [/b]

----------


## [email protected]

rozmawiałam z menegerem jednej z firm ( z którą prywatnie współpracuję ) i jeśli cena stoiska/stanowiska reklamowego zaproponowana przez Wioskę będzie dla nich zadawalająca to się wystawią na Zlocie - co mam nadzieję zminimalizuje nam koszt wynajmu terenu.

dziś będę pisać @ do Wioski z zapytaniem w tej sprawie i przedstwienie oferty dla takich firm bo mam kilka takich rozmow przeprowadzić w przyszłym tygodniu i muszę poznać ( i wszyscy którzy chcą pomóc) szczególy wynajmu stanowiska reklamowego.

muszę wprowadzić sprostowanie:
pani nazywa się Dutkiewicz - za literówkę bardzo przepraszam   :oops:  

jescze jedno - ja ze swojej prywatnej strony zapewnię ( zabierając z włąsnego ogrodu) małą zjezdzalnie i domek które posłużą jako mini plac zabaw dla dzieci

taki domek:



i dżungla

----------


## [email protected]

Zapytanie do Wioski wysłane   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Właśnie rozmawiałam z przedstawicielem Coca-Coli który poinformował mnie że będziemy mieć zapewniona obsługę z ich strony:
napoje, parasole, stoliki, krzesła i gadżety reklamowe które myslę że głownie będą skierowne dla dzieci ( o to prosiłam ) typu balony, daszki itp   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 


*Proszę zajrzeć na 4 stronę postów* - bo zostały tam zapisane ważne informacje

----------


## daggulka

zuzanka.... kobieto ...Ty musisz mieć albo duży biust, alboo wrodzony dar przekonywania  :oops:   :big grin:  ... Twoje zaangażowanie w sprawę jest po prostu...no brak mi słów....super  :big grin:  .
jeśli udałoby się , żeby sponsorzy zasponsorowali całą kwotę wynajmu - to byłoby juz normalnie całkiem super  :big grin:  
czyli koszty forumowiczów wtedy ograniczyłyby się wtedy do tego co se każdy sam kupi do picia i jedzenia  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzanka.... kobieto ...Ty musisz mieć albo duży biust, alboo wrodzony dar przekonywania   ... Twoje zaangażowanie w sprawę jest po prostu...no brak mi słów....super  .
> jeśli udałoby się , żeby sponsorzy zasponsorowali całą kwotę wynajmu - to byłoby juz normalnie całkiem super  
> czyli koszty forumowiczów wtedy ograniczyłyby się wtedy do tego co se każdy sam kupi do picia i jedzenia


duży biust...................... oj fajnie by było   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  


taki mam plan żeby znaleźć tylu wystawców żebyśmy nie poniesli kosztów wynajmu terenu, ale co z tego wyjdzie nie wiem ale staram się bardzo   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

usiłuję też załatwić materiały dla dzieci tzn bloki, kredki, papier żeby nie absorbowały rodziców   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## OK

Ja myślę, że akurat papieru to w każdym biurze pod dostatkiem - nieudane wydruki itd. - i nie mówię o tych, które muszą do ścinary, starczą reklamy faksowe i inne takie... Zacznę kompletować jutro, to do czerwca ryzę co najmniej uzbieram, rozejrzyjcie się też dookoła. Dzieciakom to starczy, zapewniam  :Lol:  
A rozejrzeć się może raczej za sponsorskim stoiskiem jakichś soków itd.  :Roll:  

Tak se głośno myślę tylko  :Roll:  

Zuzanko, JESTEŚ WIELKA  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Daggulka ale ja juz podaję osoba z którymi rozmawiam termin
 ------------- 27 czerwca-------------

a czytałam o ankiecie z datą 4 lipca   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

musimy podjąć szybka i ostateczną decyzję co do daty bo wszystkie dotychczasowe ustalenia podparte są datą czerwcową   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja myślę, że akurat papieru to w każdym biurze pod dostatkiem - nieudane wydruki itd. - i nie mówię o tych, które muszą do ścinary, starczą reklamy faksowe i inne takie... Zacznę kompletować jutro, to do czerwca ryzę co najmniej uzbieram, rozejrzyjcie się też dookoła. Dzieciakom to starczy, zapewniam  
> A rozejrzeć się może raczej za sponsorskim stoiskiem jakichś soków itd.  
> 
> Tak se głośno myślę tylko  
> 
> Zuzanko, JESTEŚ WIELKA


ja myslałam o takich duzych arkuszach papieru i mozliwości ich przymocowania do płyt pcv, ale każde rozwiązanie jest dobre - 

dzięki za papier i pomysł 

poszukam sponsora od soczków   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

a wielka nie jestem - sama zobaczyz   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

Duże arkusze, hhmm  :Roll:  

Może z jakiej drukarni/kopiarni na tej samej zasadzie?  :Roll:  Podjadę, popytam, ale zaprzyjaźnione ludki już nie pracują  :Confused:  Zobaczymy  :Roll:

----------


## OK

Zuzanko, wrzuć mi swojego maila na priva, jeśli możesz   :Roll:

----------


## OK

Zacytuję samą siebie, sorki



> Znalazłam też coś takiego http://www.korfowe.com/imprezy/index.html
> 
> Dzwoniłam, poprosili o zapytanie mailem. Wieczorkiem powinna być odpowiedź co do wolnych terminów i minimalnych cen 
> 
> Może zna ktoś to miejsce?


Właśnie dostałam odpowiedź, u nich możliwy jest termin 30 maja, mam też cennik, ale to z pół godzinki mi się zejdzie, żeby to opanować i wrzucić  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

zuzanka ... ten 4 lipiec i ankieta z tym związana dotyczy się propozycji którą zaproponował jezier ... czyli tego skansenu z wielkim wiatrakiem   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
to ma być jako alternatywa .... gdyby urzut nie wypalił , gdyby nie udało się nzaleźć sposnorów i gdyby forumowicze głosowali i wybraliby ofertę jeziera   :Wink2:  

ale też nie ma sensu jej robić, ponieważ jak już ustaliliśmy - wszystkim się nie dogodzi  :big grin:   :Wink2:  

po prostu - z końcem kwietnia zamykamy możliwość dopisywania swoich propozycji .... zrobimy ankietę z propozycjami konkretnymi (czyli jasno opisanymi co do kosztów i organizacji) ...każdy wybierający forumowicz zagłosuje i wybierzemy większością jedną ofertę  :big grin:  

*zaznaczam, że oferty muszą być sprawdzone , czyli jasne muszą być koszty oraz sprawy organizacyjne i termin - żadnych niespodzianek i niewiadomych * 

zuzanka sprawdza Urzut,
jezier dał propozycje skansenu, 
Nefer dała propozycję parku młocińskiego 
itd   itp
każda z tych ofert musi być dokładnie sprawdzona przez pomysłodawcę , żeby nie okazało się że wybierzemy wiekszością ofertę która jest nieaktualna lub niemożliwa do zrealizowania  :Roll:  
oferty z niepełną bazą informacji nie będą brane pod uwagę

niezbędne informacje :
- możliwe terminy 
- koszty
- catering zewnętrzny- jedzenie i picie  (płatny przez forumowiczów przy zakupie)
- ewentualnie potrzeba  własnego wiktu jeśli wybierzemy piknik na żywioł  :Wink2:  
- zaplecze typu ubikacje, parking ,
- schronienie przed deszczem w razie niepogody (chyba że odtańczymy zbiorowo indiański taniec dobrej pogody  :Roll:  )
- miejsca siedzące
- nagłośnienie
- inne 

jeśli chodzi o papier dla dzieci do rysowania ... zapewnię ... mam  zbędny papier jasnoszary i czerwony formatu A-4 , ryza białego też się znajdzie .... mam nadzieje, że środek transportu jakim się wybiorę pozwoli na zabranie tego papieru  :Roll:

----------


## OK

Długie będzie




> AgroKultura Korfowe
> www.korfowe.com
> 
> 
> Cennik imprezy
> 
> Sale – wynajęcie (opłata za 12 godzin):
> 
> 1.	 „Sala Kominkowa” z „Salą Kryształową”  („Sala Kominkowa” przylega do „Sali Kryształowej”)– reprezentacyjne z barem, 2 kominkami, garderobą, 3 toaletami. Okna z widokiem na Puszczę Kampinoską. Z „Sali Kominkowej” bezpośrednie wyjście na podwórko z „Wiatą”
> ...


Jeśli uważacie, że warto sprawdzać dalej, to w weekend mogę się tam wybrać i pogadać osobiście o cenach ew. cateringu  :Roll:

----------


## OK

Aha, nas by chyba interesował p. 8. Chata Ludwika z wiatą grilową  :Roll:  
Jutro jeszcze przedzwonię co do szczegółów, bo jak pisałam, podjechać mogę w weekend dopiero  :Roll:  
Ale będę wdzięczna, jeśli na podstawie w/w wypowiecie się, co o tym myślicie.

Powtarzam: wolny termin *30 maja* (i 18 lipca oraz  wszystkie niedziele - ale to chyba nie wchodzi w grę  :Roll:   :Wink2:  )

----------


## [email protected]

Chwilkę mnie nie było bo załatwiałam sponsora słodkości dla dzieci ( soczki itp) do konca nie ustalone bo szczegóły umówię na spotkaniu - może jeszcze w tym tyg jak oboje dopasujemy czas - dodam ze to znajomy ktory ma siec supermarketów i mam nadzieję że nie odmówi mi pomocy   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

powiedz lepiej, zuzanka gdzie Ty nie masz znajomości  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   O my goodnes ale żeście nastukali do spotkania 100 stronek peknie  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> powiedz lepiej, zuzanka gdzie Ty nie masz znajomości


ojej niech pomyslę   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

nie - nie chce mi się mysleć   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ale jak juz dojdę do tego gdzie ich nie mam dam ci znać   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tomek1950

[email protected], w czasie zjazdu, klęknę przed TOBĄ i wyznam Ci platoniczną miłość.
JESTEŚ WSPANIAŁA, WIELKA I KOCHANA.

Twój fan - tomek1950 zwany komturem mazurskim.


Daggulko, w czasie zjazdu, klęknę przed Tobą i wyznam Ci platoniczną miłość.
JESTEŚ WSPANIAŁA, WIELKA I KOCHANA

Twój fan - tomek1950 zwany komturem mazurski,

Uczynię to na oczach wszystkich będących na zlocie.   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected], w czasie zjazdu, klęknę przed TOBĄ i wyznam Ci platoniczną miłość.
> JESTEŚ WSPANIAŁA, WIELKA I KOCHANA.
> 
> Twój fan - tomek1950 zwany komturem mazurskim.
> 
> 
> Daggulko, w czasie zjazdu, klęknę przed Tobą i wyznam Ci platoniczną miłość.
> JESTEŚ WSPANIAŁA, WIELKA I KOCHANA
> 
> ...


chyba powinnam się zaczerwienić ale nieeeeeeeeee   :Wink2:  

poprostu trzymam cię za słowo - i myslę że zaraz Lista chętnych zwrośnie po przeczytaniu twej deklaracji   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

Kolejna wiadomość :

Dziś o 14 jadę razem z pomysłodawczynią *OK* zobaczyć ofertę i lokalizację www.korfowe.com  oraz odbyc rozmowę o mozliowści ewentualnego zorganizowania tam Zlotu.

----------


## OK

Tak jest, przynajmniej się urwę z tego biurska  :Lol:  
Dla dobra sprawy, oczywiście  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

dziewczyny - jesteście wielkie  :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> [email protected], w czasie zjazdu, klęknę przed TOBĄ i wyznam Ci platoniczną miłość.
> JESTEŚ WSPANIAŁA, WIELKA I KOCHANA.
> 
> Twój fan - tomek1950 zwany komturem mazurskim.
> 
> 
> Daggulko, w czasie zjazdu, klęknę przed Tobą i wyznam Ci platoniczną miłość.
> ...


Znając Tomka, wiem że sporo złożył taką deklaracje, to tak też uczyni  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## barranki2

> Duże arkusze, hhmm  
> 
> Może z jakiej drukarni/kopiarni na tej samej zasadzie?  Podjadę, popytam, ale zaprzyjaźnione ludki już nie pracują  Zobaczymy


Wyciągniemy z drukarni trochę arkuszy A2, jeśli będzie potrzeba - tylko trzeba zapanować nad tymi wszystkimi dodatkowymi atrakcjami    :big grin:

----------


## ila66

WITAM  SERDECZNIE   :big grin:  
PODZIWIAM ZAANGAŻOWANIE OSÓB CHCĄCYCH ZORGANIZOWAĆ ZLOT- TRZYMAM MOCNO KUCIUKI   :big grin:  

MOJE PYTANIA I PROZPOZYCJE TO ;
1-KIEDY KONKRETNIE BEDZIE ZLOT- DLA MNIE DATA JEST PODSTAWĄ   :big grin:  
   A TEGO NIE MOGĘ SIĘ DOCZYTAĆ   :Confused:  

2-JEŻELI PRZYJADĘ WOLAŁABYM WPŁACIĆ JUŻ W MAJU KWOTĘ NP; 50 ZŁ, 
   TYTUŁEM GWARANCJI,KWOTA NIEWIELKA-ALE TO JUŻ COŚ .

   W ZESZŁYM ROKU WIELE OSOB SIE NIE STAWIŁO, POMIMO DEKLARACJI.
   DLATEGO TEŻ, JEZELI SIĘ ZAPISUJE TO BĘDĘ,A JAK NIE TO TRUDNO 50
   PRZEPADŁO, ALE Z CZEGOS TE ZAKUPY, ZALICZKI TRZEBA WPAŁACIĆ .
   KOMIET ORGANIZACYJNY, NIE BĘDZIE WYKŁADAŁ WLASNEJ KASY !!!
   I TAK DUŻO ROBIĄ, POŚWIĘCAJĄC SWÓJ CZAS   :big grin:  

3-USTALENIE KONKRETNEGO KOMIETU,DO OSOB Z TEJ LISTY BEDZIE  
   ,MOZNA SIĘ KONKRETNIE ZWRACAĆ.

4-MOŻE KTOŚ , KTO MA GOSPODARSTWO AGROTURYSTYCZNE 
   MÓGŁBY ZORGANIZOWAĆ ZLOT,PRZECIEŻ LEPIEJ ZAPŁACIĆ SWOJEMU
   NIŻ OBCEMU .....

----------


## daggulka

ila66 - odpowiedzi:

1.data bedzie ustalona  równolegle z wybraniem oferty spośród proponowanych - bedzie ankieta zrobiona na początku maja i zdecydujemy większością gdzie i kiedy sie spotkamy 

2. jesli trzeba będzie za przyjazd zapłacić (np. opcja Jeziera) to najprawdopodobniej wcześniej będzie podany numer konta do wpłat  i będzie ustalona max. data do przelewów .... no i nie ukrywam, że wtedy bedzie jasne kto będzie docelowo na zlocie   :Wink2:  

3. kiedy już ustalimy termin i miejsce wtedy podzielimy konkretne zadania miedzy konkretne osoby które wyrażą chęć pomocy.... na razie można sie z pytaniami zwracać do mnie - udźwignę   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

4. pojęcia zielonego nie mam ... ale jeśli byłaby taka osoba  - byłoby fajnie , aczkolwiek pytaliśmy w wątku czy są takie osoby i odzewu nie było

----------


## OK

*Jezdem*  :Lol:  
Daggulka, odpowiadam tutaj, bo do tego wątku to chyba mało kto zaglada  :Wink2:  

Byłyśmy, zobaczyłyśmy, pożegnałyśmy się  :Roll:   :Wink2:  

Korfowe raczej odpada - zbyt dużo problemów, zbyt drogo wychodzi. Samo wynajęcie terenu jest może tańsze niż w Urzucie, ale do tego wszystko trzeba doliczyć osobno, zwłaszcza dla tak dużej grupy  :Roll:  
Miejsce jest przygotowane od ręki na przyjęcie ok. 100 osób, przy większej ilości trzeba dodatkowo wynająć stoły, toi-toi'e, itd. plus inne tam duperele...
A wiecie jak to jest - jak przy budowie - tu stówka, tam stówka i robi się kilka tysi więcej  :Wink2:  

Byłby problem, bo rezerwacja tylko za zaliczką  :Roll:  Nie jesteśmy osobą prawną, więc nie ma z kim podpisać umowy  :Roll:  Itd., itp.... 
W Urzucie są bardziej elastyczni  :Wink2:  

Kolejna rzecz to dojazd. Wprawdzie dojeżdża autobus, prawie...  :Wink2:  Potem  (oficjalnie, bo nieoficjalnie raczej więcej) 1,5 km szutrową drogą - nie widzę tego dojścia, z dziećmi zwłaszcza  :Roll:  O powrocie nie wspomnę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Głównie z w/w powodów miejsce raczej odpada  :Roll:  
*Zuzanka* dorzuci na czym stanęło, bo mi akurat na koniec telefon zadzwonił  :Confused:  

*Zuzanka* jest NIESAMOWITA  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## ila66

> ila66 - odpowiedzi:
> 
> 1.data bedzie ustalona  równolegle z wybraniem oferty spośród proponowanych - bedzie ankieta zrobiona na początku maja i zdecydujemy większością gdzie i kiedy sie spotkamy 
> 
> 2. jesli trzeba będzie za przyjazd zapłacić (np. opcja Jeziera) to najprawdopodobniej wcześniej będzie podany numer konta do wpłat  i będzie ustalona max. data do przelewów .... no i nie ukrywam, że wtedy bedzie jasne kto będzie docelowo na zlocie   
> 
> 3. kiedy już ustalimy termin i miejsce wtedy podzielimy konkretne zadania miedzy konkretne osoby które wyrażą chęć pomocy.... na razie można sie z pytaniami zwracać do mnie - udźwignę    
> 
> 4. pojęcia zielonego nie mam ... ale jeśli byłaby taka osoba  - byłoby fajnie , aczkolwiek pytaliśmy w wątku czy są takie osoby i odzewu nie było


DZIĘKI SERDECZNE ZA ODPOWIEDŹ   :big grin:  
MOŻE JEDNAK KTOŚ , KTO MA AGROTURYSTKĘ PRZEMYŚLI WSZYSTKO ZA I PRZECIW, PRZELICZY KOSZTY I DOJDZIE DO WNIOSKU,ZE TAKA IMPREZE ZORGANIZUJE NP NA POLANIE.

CZEKAM NA USTALENIE TERMINU   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Byłam z OK na spotkaniu pod Warszawą w miejscu wskazanym przez OK http://www.korfowe.com na forum i po dłuższej rozmowie mamy obraz zorganizowania albo raczej brak zorganizowania tam Zlotu - wszystko opisze OK jak juz usiadzie do komputera. - widzę że juz post na górze   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Otrzymałam @ zwrotnego z Wioski i wiem że cena wynajmu dla nas ( zaznaczam że pod scecjalnymi względami ) to 3000 netto + 22% vat. 
Uważam że to bardzo dobra cena ( np w porównaniu z ofertą jaka dziś usłyszałam w Agrokulturze).
Kwestia tylko na kogo ma byc wysawiona fakrura......= problem=pytanie   :ohmy:  
może któryś z forumowiczów...... no wiecie......
Wioska nie chce pobierać opłat od wystawców przez nas zaproszonych, więc pieniądze uzyskane za udostępnienie miejsca są dla nas - co mam nadzieję pokryje koszty wynajmu.
Ale martwi mnie problem faktury dla wystawców i ta kwestię muszę szczegółowo omówić z Wioską.
Catering załatwiony. 
Coca-Cola też. 
I tym samym miejsca siedzące, parasole, stoły....

Ja też bardzo bym chciała znać ostateczne ustalenia miejsca i terminu Zlotu bo ciężko mi rozmawiać z ewentualnymi wystawcami nie operując takimi priorytetowymi danymi jak : data i miejsce ( zwłaszcza że jeśli chodzi o firmy z którymi rozmawiam to chyba w nawiązanie współpracy wchodzi tylko Urzut)

----------


## OK

Z rozmów różnych już między nami dwiema wynikł główny  problem, jaki mamy.
Dotyczy właśnie opcji wpłat  :Roll:  
Zuzanka robi co może, żeby impreza była całkiem za friko i, cholera, zdziwiłabym się, gdyby jej nie wyszło  :Wink2:  

Ale.... należy brać pod uwagę, że jednak jakąś odpłatność trzeba będzie zrobić. I tu już nie jest problem wysokości, tylko właśnie problem konta.
Jako osoba bez osobowości prawnej nie możemy sobie założyć konta w banku  :Roll:  Bardzo proste i bardzo upierdliwe...

Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby ktokolwiek się podjął przyjmować wpłaty od ludzi na własne, osobiste konto   :Confused:  

Wątpię też, żeby, gdziekolwiek by to nie było, firma wynajmująca zgodziła się na układ, że np. parę tysięcy kosztów otrzymuje od chętnych w postaci kilkudziesięciozłotowych wpłat  :Confused:  

Zawiązywanie i rejestracja jakiegokolwiek ustrojstwa, tylko po to, żeby założyć w banku konto na miesiąc i potem bawić się przez kilka godzin, mija się z celem   :Roll:  

Z drugiej strony raczej odpada też zbieranie kasy "na wejściu"...

*Jeśli ktokolwiek ma jakiś pomysł - może jakiś prawnik/bankowiec - na rozwiązanie powyższego problemu, to baaardzo nam się przyda taka informacja *

----------


## daggulka

mam firmę, myślę, że mogę to wziąć na siebie - ale porozmawiam jeszcze dziś z księgową z czym to sie je i dam znać jutro  :Roll:

----------


## OK

> Byłam z OK na spotkaniu pod Warszawą w miejscu wskazanym przez OK http://www.korfowe.com na forum i po dłuższej rozmowie mamy obraz zorganizowania albo raczej brak zorganizowania tam Zlotu - wszystko opisze OK jak juz usiadzie do komputera. - widzę że juz post na górze     
> 
> Otrzymałam @ zwrotnego z Wioski i wiem że cena wynajmu dla nas ( zaznaczam że pod scecjalnymi względami ) to 3000 netto + 22% vat. 
> Uważam że to bardzo dobra cena ( np w porównaniu z ofertą jaka dziś usłyszałam w Agrokulturze).
> Kwestia tylko na kogo ma byc wysawiona fakrura......= problem=pytanie   
> może któryś z forumowiczów...... no wiecie......
> Wioska nie chce pobierać opłat od wystawców przez nas zaproszonych, więc pieniądze uzyskane za udostępnienie miejsca są dla nas - co mam nadzieję pokryje koszty wynajmu.
> Ale martwi mnie problem faktury dla wystawców i ta kwestię muszę szczegółowo omówić z Wioską.
> Catering załatwiony. 
> ...


A czy Wioska nie może fakturować właśnie wystawców? Podzielić kwotę za najem na sponsorów po prostu?

----------


## OK

> mam firmę, myślę, że mogę to wziąć na siebie - ale porozmawiam jeszcze dziś z księgową z czym to sie je i dam znać jutro


*Daggulka*, byłoby super, pytanie, czy weźmiesz na siebie taką odpowiedzialność i jak to potem rozliczysz w firmie?

----------


## daggulka

ok - to też nie jest głupi pomysł  :Roll:  ... wtedy by było, że to sponsorzy wynajmują do swoich celów, płaca i po zawodach  :Roll:

----------


## OK

> ok - to też nie jest głupi pomysł  ... wtedy by było, że to sponsorzy wynajmują do swoich celów, płaca i po zawodach


Tak właśnie mi się wydaje, wpuszczają w marketing i reklamę, czy w co tam im pasuje  :Roll:  
Ale tu już musi Zuzanka się wypowiedzieć  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> mam firmę, myślę, że mogę to wziąć na siebie - ale porozmawiam jeszcze dziś z księgową z czym to sie je i dam znać jutro 
> 
> 
> *Daggulka*, byłoby super, pytanie, czy weźmiesz na siebie taką odpowiedzialność i jak to potem rozliczysz w firmie?


no właśnie o tym chcę pogadac z księgową  :Wink2:  
mój brat ma firmę która zatrudnia kilkadzisiąt osób ...tutaj byłoby łatwiej bo może zawsze powiedzieć, że organizował szkolenie  :Roll:  
co do wpłat na konto - nawet jesli zrobilibysmy to na firme mojego brata to ja moge podjąć sie przyjmowania wpłat na konto - zawsze można powiedzieć, że ludzi mi długi na konto oddawali  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
a tak serio - wszystko jest do zorganizowania , ja się kasy i odpowiedzialności nie boje z racji 10 lat pracy w banku a teraz swojej firmy - zresztą jak juz to ktos ujął - jestem głównym prowodyrem , więc jesli ludzie mi zaufaja to nie widze problemu ...w końcu ktoś musi wziąć to na siebie   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

mam jeszcze jedna propozycje od forumowicza (starego nickiem  :Wink2:   :big grin:  ) który wczesniej zaproponował pomoc a chciał byc anonimowy - tez ma firme i służy pomocą    :big grin:

----------


## OK

Ja ze swojej strony, podjadę jeszcze popatrzeć i pogadać do Gościńca Wiecha, choć przyznam, że po rozmowie z Zuzanką i po tym, co już załatwiła w Urzucie - raczej bez przekonania  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ale mam tam blisko z roboty, więc...  :Wink2:  

Aha, a propos Agrokultury Korfowe. Jakby ktoś szukał w okolicy Warszawy miejsca na weekendowe spotkanie rodzinne, względnie firmowe, czy inne w mniejszym gronie, w sielsko-wiejskim klimacie - to miejsce zupełnie przyjemne  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> mam firmę, myślę, że mogę to wziąć na siebie - ale porozmawiam jeszcze dziś z księgową z czym to sie je i dam znać jutro


porozmawiaj proszę, bo stanę na rzęsach żeby załatwić sponsorów - wystawców ale oni* muszą* otrzymać fakturę, przecież muszą to wrzucić w koszty.
Wioska nie chce rozliczac się indywidualnie z każdym reklamującym się tylko wystawi nam fakturę za wynajem terenu - na kogo ???  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
a my musimy dać faktury wystawcą - ale kto je wystawi   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Dołoże wszelkich starań żeby koszt Zlotu pokryły firmy zaproszone przez nas/mnie do współpracy.

----------


## OK

*Daggulka*, rewelacja  :Lol:  
Ale pod warunkiem,  że najpierw skonsultujesz z księgową  :Evil:  
I raczej to nie będzie szkolenie, tylko akcja promocyjna lub coś w ten deseń  :Roll:  




> mam jeszcze jedna propozycje od forumowicza (starego nickiem   ) który wczesniej zaproponował pomoc a chciał byc anonimowy - tez ma firme i służy pomocą


Anonimowego forumowicza proszę przekierować do Zuzanki  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> mam jeszcze jedna propozycje od forumowicza (starego nickiem   ) który wczesniej zaproponował pomoc a chciał byc anonimowy - tez ma firme i służy pomocą


no to dawaj szybko   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

*OK* - wielkie dzięki za wspólny wypad i miłą konwersację i fajnie że też się tak mocno zaangażowałaś

----------


## OK

*Zuzanko*, ja również Ci bardzo dziękuję  :Lol:  
Jeśli chodzi o zaangażowanie, to przy Tobie raczej dużo roboty nie będę miała, bo idziesz jak burza  :Lol:  

Cały czas intensywnie myślę, co bym tu jeszcze można było ...  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> mam jeszcze jedna propozycje od forumowicza (starego nickiem   ) który wczesniej zaproponował pomoc a chciał byc anonimowy - tez ma firme i służy pomocą   
> 
> 
> no to dawaj szybko


zuzanka - jak tylko otrzymam zdecydowaną odpowiedź twierdząca co do przejęcia odpowiedzialności w tym zakresie od tego forumowicza- zaraz daję Ci go na pożarcie  :big grin:

----------


## OK

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Oj, będzie bolało  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> *Zuzanko*, ja również Ci bardzo dziękuję  
> Jeśli chodzi o zaangażowanie, to przy Tobie raczej dużo roboty nie będę miała, bo idziesz jak burza  
> 
> Cały czas intensywnie myślę, co bym tu jeszcze można było ...


ja to myślę o wydłużeniu czasu do conajmniej 19-20   :Wink2:   ... ale wiem że nie będzie łatwo i wiem, że bedzie z tym problem   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

OK ...zuzanka to dobra dziewczyna jest , w tak szczytnym celu ulgowo potraktuje   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## OK

> OK ...zuzanka to dobra dziewczyna jest , w tak szczytnym celu ulgowo potraktuje


Tiaaa  :Lol:  

Co do przedłużenia godzin, na pewno też by się przydało, ale tu też już Zuzanka musi, bo prowadzi od początku rozmowy w Urzucie  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

zuzanko- masz go już na priv  :Wink2:  - zycze udanej i owocnej współpracy   :big grin:  

a ja mając ten aspekt z głowy moge sie zająć innymi sprawami forumowego spotkania  :big grin:   ...czyli : na końkursy czekam .... propozycje  mile widziane  :big grin:  
Maksiu - Ty masz doświadczenie , dawaj mi tu szybko co Ci tam po głowie w temacie chodzi  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> OK ...zuzanka to dobra dziewczyna jest , w tak szczytnym celu ulgowo potraktuje


ja delikatana jestem - naprawdę   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

stanowcza - zdecydowana - trochę impulsywna ale krzywdy nie zrobię 

tzn napewno nie Tej osobie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał OK
> 
> *Zuzanko*, ja również Ci bardzo dziękuję  
> Jeśli chodzi o zaangażowanie, to przy Tobie raczej dużo roboty nie będę miała, bo idziesz jak burza  
> 
> Cały czas intensywnie myślę, co bym tu jeszcze można było ... 
> 
> 
> ja to myślę o wydłużeniu czasu do conajmniej *19-20*    ... ale wiem że nie będzie łatwo i wiem, że bedzie z tym problem


problem będzie ale kto powiedział że nie da się go obejść - mam pomysł ale narazie ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  i - nie zapeszam  ( muszę osobiście to załatwić )

----------


## sharoon

*daggulka, zuzanka, OK*
Czytam, czytam i przecieram oczy ze zdumienia  :ohmy:  Dziewczyny, w 100% potwierdzacie słuszność starego porzekadła: gdzie diabeł nie może, tam... wiadomo  :wink:  Już się nie mogę doczekać zaszczytu poznania Was osobiście. Mam nadzieję, że Wasza energia jest bardzo zaraźliwa  :smile: 

Zuzanko, chylę czoła. Oby tak dalej, a za spotkanie w Urzucie jeszcze nam zapłacą  :wink:

----------


## OK

> Zuzanko, chylę czoła. Oby tak dalej, a za spotkanie w Urzucie jeszcze nam zapłacą


Też mi to przyszło do głowy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Dopiero by frekwencja dopisała  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał sharoon
> 
> Zuzanko, chylę czoła. Oby tak dalej, a za spotkanie w Urzucie jeszcze nam zapłacą 
> 
> 
> Też mi to przyszło do głowy    
> Dopiero by frekwencja dopisała


oj fajnie by było   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

obiecuje że wykorzystam kogo sie da i gdzie się da   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sharoon
> 
> ...


Jakoś nawet Ci wierzę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## maksiu

> Maksiu - Ty masz doświadczenie , dawaj mi tu szybko co Ci tam po głowie w temacie chodzi



Prosze bardzo...

Konkurs budowlano-małżeński, 5-6 par, maksymalnie 8 pytań, odpytujemy np. najpierw panów i zapisujemy odpowiedzi. Potem Panie odpowiadają na te same pytania...

zabawa przednia

tematyka oczywiście budowlana, związana z budową wymarzonego domku  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## [email protected]

*maksiu* - więcej prosimy   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## barranki2

*Zuza*, ja jestem w szoku   :Wink2:  
(a pamiętasz o pracy do napisania????)

Słuchajcie, bo tak naprawdę są dwa problemy fakturowe - jeden to faktura wystawiona przez wioskę, np. na organizowanie szkolenia, promocji, czegokolwiek. Jeśli wzięłaby to na siebie jakaś duża firma, to po prostu z księgowego punktu widzenia jest to szkolenie i tyle. Jeśli wzięłaby to na siebie mała, to musi (a przynajmniej powinna) mieć w zakresie działalności organizowanie imprez itp - nie pamiętam co tam w EKD jest na tę okoliczność, żeby się jej ksiegowość nie czepla. 
Drugi problem to firmy-sponsorzy - im też trzeba wystawić faktury, teraz na ile? 3000/liczbę sponsorów? To raczej za mało dla nich, bo muszą wpuścić w koszty to, co przywiozą. pewnie będą chcieć większe. I co wtedy? 
Wygląda na to, że trzeba jakiś budżet imprezy skonstruować - wpływy i wydatki  :ohmy:  . Jak tak dalej pójdzie to jeszcze wyjdzie rentowność netto projektu na poziomie 50-100 proc.   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Uda się, uda...   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Maksiu ...jak zwykle nie zawiodłeś  :big grin:   ...pamiętam , niezłe jaja wtedy wyszły na tym konkursie  :Lol:  ...zarąbisty jest  :big grin:  
więcej prosimy  :big grin:  

barranki2 - no włśnie tak myślałam, że sprawa księgowa mnie przerośnie - dlatego skontaktowałam ze sobą dwie osoby które na pewno sobie z tym poradzą  :Wink2:   ...a jeśli nie to będziem myśleć dalej  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Zuza*, ja jestem w szoku   
> (a pamiętasz o pracy do napisania????)


praca juz dawno napisana tylko kosmetyka została - dam radę, cały dzień mam jutro   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

> Maksiu ...jak zwykle nie zawiodłeś   ...pamiętam , niezłe jaja wtedy wyszły na tym konkursie  ...zarąbisty jest  
> więcej prosimy  
> 
> barranki2 - no włśnie tak myślałam, że sprawa księgowa mnie przerośnie - dlatego skontaktowałam ze sobą dwie osoby które na pewno sobie z tym poradzą   ...a jeśli nie to będziem myśleć dalej


W razie co włączymy w to jeszcze naszą firmę księgową   :Wink2:  Bo na styku pospolite ruszenie - rzeczywistość firmowo-księgowa może dojść do jakiegoś zonka. A przecież nie o to chodzi. Na szczęście jest jeszcze chwila żeby to ogarnąć    :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Maksiu ...jak zwykle nie zawiodłeś   ...pamiętam , niezłe jaja wtedy wyszły na tym konkursie  ...zarąbisty jest  
> więcej prosimy  
> 
> barranki2 - no włśnie tak myślałam, że sprawa księgowa mnie przerośnie - dlatego skontaktowałam ze sobą dwie osoby które na pewno sobie z tym poradzą   ...a jeśli nie to będziem myśleć dalej 
> 
> 
> W razie co włączymy w to jeszcze naszą firmę księgową   Bo na styku pospolite ruszenie - rzeczywistość firmowo-księgowa może dojść do jakiegoś zonka. A przecież nie o to chodzi. Na szczęście jest jeszcze chwila żeby to ogarnąć


informację na ten temat są bardzo potrzebne - ja proszę o szybkie info   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

boszszsz... czasem w chwilach zwątpienia myslę jakich mamy wspaniałych ludzi na forum ... teraz się to właśnie potwierdza  :Roll:  
oczywiście kiedykolwiek potrzebuję rady czy pomocy - tutaj znajduję (nawet tekst z hiszpańskiego mi przetłumaczyli  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:  ) ....ale właśnie w takich chwilach widać , że to nie fikcja - że tutaj są naprawdę wspaniali ludzie  :smile:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Oki, rano wyślemy mejla z pytakiem   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Oki, rano wyślemy mejla z pytakiem


super - będę czekać - niecierpliwie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

> boszszsz... czasem w chwilach zwątpienia myslę jakich mamy wspaniałych ludzi na forum ... teraz się to właśnie potwierdza  
> oczywiście kiedykolwiek potrzebuję rady czy pomocy - tutaj znajduję (nawet tekst z hiszpańskiego mi przetłumaczyli    ) ....ale właśnie w takich chwilach widać , że to nie fikcja - że tutaj są naprawdę wspaniali ludzie


Smoczyco, a może tu są normalni, a tam obok to... po prostu szkoda gadać?

----------


## daggulka

barranki2 - a wiesz, że nie myślałam o tym w ten sposób?   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

chciałam powiedzieć że wszystko zmierza ku dobremu a nawet bardzo dobremu zorganizowaniu Zlotu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> barranki2 - a wiesz, że nie myślałam o tym w ten sposób?


Nam myślenie w ten sposób zdecydowanie poprawia samopoczucie   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

chociaż powiem odnośnie życzliwości , że dziś się mile zaskoczyłam   :Wink2:  
jadąc rano do pracy popadało nieco , jadąc z górki w korku z 30 na godzinę nagle samochód przede mną zatrzymał się w zasadzie w miejscu (ABS?) ...ja po hamplach , ale koła się bloknęły i jadę jak na lodzie prosto w tyłek tego samochodu .... i ....dup  :ohmy:  
córa w ryk, facet wyskoczył z samochodu , leci do mnie , pyta czy nic mi sie nie stało   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
nic sie nie stało ...ino mam kierunkowskaz peknięty ....ale facet mnie zszokował : niejednokrotnie byłam świadkiem sytuacji na drodze gdzie ludzie się darli na siebie, krzyczeli , obwiniali .... a ten nawet nie spojrzał na swój samochód ino od razu leci do mnie czy się nic nie stało   :Roll:  
jest jeden plus tej sytuacji: ogrzewanie mi sie odblokowało (odkąd kupiła kilka m-cy temu nie działało  :Lol:  ) ...teraz hula aż miło  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> chciałam powiedzieć że wszystko zmierza ku dobremu a nawet bardzo dobremu zorganizowaniu Zlotu


zuzanka ...wiem ... jestem święcie przekonana ża wszystko co załatwiasz - załatwisz pozytywnie .... taki typ  :big grin:   (na pewno nie masz dużego biustu?   :Roll:   :Lol:  )

----------


## [email protected]

> chociaż powiem odnośnie życzliwości , że dziś się mile zaskoczyłam   
> jadąc rano do pracy popadało nieco , jadąc z górki w korku z 30 na godzinę nagle samochód przede mną zatrzymał się w zasadzie w miejscu (ABS?) ...ja po hamplach , ale koła się bloknęły i jadę jak na lodzie prosto w tyłek tego samochodu .... i ....dup  
> córa w ryk, facet wyskoczył z samochodu , leci do mnie , pyta czy nic mi sie nie stało    
> nic sie nie stało ...ino mam kierunkowskaz peknięty ....ale facet mnie zszokował : niejednokrotnie byłam świadkiem sytuacji na drodze gdzie ludzie się darli na siebie, krzyczeli , obwiniali .... a ten nawet nie spojrzał na swój samochód ino od razu leci do mnie czy się nic nie stało   
> jest jeden plus tej sytuacji: ogrzewanie mi sie odblokowało (odkąd kupiła kilka m-cy temu nie działało  ) ...teraz hula aż miło


chcesz powiedziec że wiara w ludzi czyni cuda   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

> chociaż powiem odnośnie życzliwości , że dziś się mile zaskoczyłam   
> jadąc rano do pracy popadało nieco , jadąc z górki w korku z 30 na godzinę nagle samochód przede mną zatrzymał się w zasadzie w miejscu (ABS?) ...ja po hamplach , ale koła się bloknęły i jadę jak na lodzie prosto w tyłek tego samochodu .... i ....dup  
> córa w ryk, facet wyskoczył z samochodu , leci do mnie , pyta czy nic mi sie nie stało    
> nic sie nie stało ...ino mam kierunkowskaz peknięty ....ale facet mnie zszokował : niejednokrotnie byłam świadkiem sytuacji na drodze gdzie ludzie się darli na siebie, krzyczeli , obwiniali .... a ten nawet nie spojrzał na swój samochód ino od razu leci do mnie czy się nic nie stało   
> jest jeden plus tej sytuacji: ogrzewanie mi sie odblokowało (odkąd kupiła kilka m-cy temu nie działało  ) ...teraz hula aż miło


No bo on też był z normalnych, tylko pewnie z innego forum   :Wink2:  . To w niczym nie burzy tej teorii   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no bo chyba wszędzi są fajni ludzie ... trzeba ich tylko znaleźć  :big grin:  
my tu na forum - niby stado nieznajomych , ale przyznajcie - jak coś trza to jest na kogo liczyć  :big grin:

----------


## OK

Daggulka, piękna historia, zwłaszcza z tym odblokowanym ogrzewaniem  :Lol:  

Z samochodowych historii, ostatnio szukałam w centrum parkingu, w jakichś całkiem niechrześcijańskich godzinach szczytu i bez problemu znalazłam prawie pod drzwiami, gdzie się udawałam  :ohmy:  Ledwo zaparkowałam, a pan z samochodu stojącego obok puka mi w szybkę  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  "Czy pani tu na długo, bo ja zapłaciłem za godzinę parkowania, a zajęło mi 5 minut", po czym wcisnął mi ten kwitek i odjechał, zanim zdążyłam załapać o co chodzi  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Są jeszcze normalni ludzie na tym świecie  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> chciałam powiedzieć że wszystko zmierza ku dobremu a nawet bardzo dobremu zorganizowaniu Zlotu         
> 
> 
> zuzanka ...wiem ... jestem święcie przekonana ża wszystko co załatwiasz - załatwisz pozytywnie .... taki typ   (na pewno nie masz dużego biustu?    )


no wiesz   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

jak z tekstu piosenki ( notabene znajomej która zmarła niedawno)

".....co ja poradzę że jestem ładna, fotogeniczna i taka zgrabna....."   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

tak tylko pytam, bo ja jak ide coś załatwiać i wiem, że załatwiać bede z facetem i nie pójdzie łatwo to ubieram bluzke z dupnym dekoltem i udaję słodką zdezorientowaną dziunie ...w 99% działa , więc tak pomyślałam....że coś za dobrze Ci idzie   :Wink2:   :big grin:  
oczywiście teraz już wiem, że Ty po prostu profesjonalistką a doświadczeniem jesteś  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> tak tylko pytam, bo ja jak ide coś załatwiać i wiem, że załatwiać bede z facetem i nie pójdzie łatwo to ubieram bluzke z dupnym dekoltem i udaję słodką zdezorientowaną dziunie ...w 99% działa , więc tak pomyślałam....że coś za dobrze Ci idzie    
> oczywiście teraz już wiem, że Ty po prostu profesjonalistką a doświadczeniem jesteś


zaczęłam od piosenki to polecę dalej :

Sexapil, to nasza bron kobieca... 
Sexapil, to cos, co was podnieca! 
Wdziek, styl, charme, szyk, 
tym was zdobywamy w mig. 
O! Jeden znak, a juz nie wiecie sami 
co i jak, wzdychacie godzinami: 
ech! ach! och! ach! 
i meczycie sie, ze strach! 

Jeden usmiech, jedna minka: 
juz kazdy z was, 
najtwardszy glaz, od razu grzeczny jest, 
serdeczny jest dla kazdej z nas... 
Slaba plec, a jednak najsilniejsza! 
Slaba plec, a jednak najmocniejsza! 
Wdziek, styl, charme, szyk, 
nasza bron, to sexapil!

a jak do tego perfekcjonizm dołożyć to cuda się dzieją   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> chociaż powiem odnośnie życzliwości , że dziś się mile zaskoczyłam   
> jadąc rano do pracy popadało nieco , jadąc z górki w korku z 30 na godzinę nagle samochód przede mną zatrzymał się w zasadzie w miejscu (ABS?) ...ja po hamplach , ale koła się bloknęły i jadę jak na lodzie prosto w tyłek tego samochodu .... i ....dup  
> córa w ryk, facet wyskoczył z samochodu , leci do mnie , pyta czy nic mi sie nie stało    
> nic sie nie stało ...ino mam kierunkowskaz peknięty ....ale facet mnie zszokował : niejednokrotnie byłam świadkiem sytuacji na drodze gdzie ludzie się darli na siebie, krzyczeli , obwiniali .... a ten nawet nie spojrzał na swój samochód ino od razu leci do mnie czy się nic nie stało   
> jest jeden plus tej sytuacji: ogrzewanie mi sie odblokowało (odkąd kupiła kilka m-cy temu nie działało  ) ...teraz hula aż miło


Daga tak na marginesie ty jeżdzisz matizem z tego co pamietam   :Roll:  i to od niedawna.UWAŻAJ!!!! Też miałem kiedyś mojego Matinia ale tylko 3 miesiące, bo niestety po przesiadce z mojego starego forda myslalem ze wyhamuje i niestety zderzyłem sie prawie czolowo z ładą samara, nic sie ikomu nie stało ale matiz na smietnik i łada też  :Confused:  . Jeżeli masz jeszcze w matizie opony marki hankog to je wymieni to juzteraz i posadź w nich kwiatki bo do niczego innego sie iestety nie nadają   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

gawel.... dzięki za info, po dzisiejszej akcji widze, że faktycznie trza uważać ...no a poza tym i tak  wiem, że ja zawiniłam bo  nie dostosowałam odległości do warunków atmosferycznych  .... małz stwierdził, że za pewna juz byłam ...postraszyło i mam nauczke - teraz będę bardziej uważać   :Wink2:  
dzięki za troskę  :big grin:

----------


## aka z Ina

zagoniona przez OK zagladnęłam i tu, jednak niemam czasu niestety przebrnąc przez tyle zapisanych stron  :sad:  , więc jesli ktoś łaskaw- jest cos może już konkretnie ustalone???chodzi mi o termin i miejsce  :Roll:

----------


## OK

*Akuś*, nie ma jeszcze na 100% ustalonego terminu, choć ja na 99% obstawiam 27 czerwca, Wioska Budowlana w Urzucie. 
Propozycje są tu
i postaramy się jak najszybciej podać konkretne terminy.

Na tą chwilę ważne jest, ile jest osób w ogóle zainteresowanych przyjazdem, bo wiadomo, że póki nie ma terminu mało kto może zapewnić swój przyjaz, każdemu zawsze coś tam może wypaść. Natomiast ilość osób zainteresowanych ma wpływ m.in. na ostateczny wybór miejsca  :Roll:  Dlatego Was ścigam po wątkach  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

Wszelkie ustalenia jakie są przeprowadzane w Wiosce w Urzucie oparte sa na terminie 27 czerwca i mysle że ten termin jest ostateczny i wiążący.

Wiążą się z tym również ustalenie Cateringu, Coca-Coli, Wystawców więc myślę że czas najwyższy ogłosić że 

*Zlot Forum Muratora 2009 odbędzie się 27 czerwca w Wiosce Budowlanej w miejscowości Urzut*  ???????????

chyba że coś stoi na przeszkodzie żeby ten Zlot się tam nie odbył.....

jeśli tak, to proszę o wyjaśnienie tego powodu do niedzieli zanim przystapię do rozmów ostatecznych w Wiosce i firmami które chcę zaprosić do zareklamowania się podczas Zlotu.

Proszę zrozumieć że muszę podejść poważnie do tych rozmów i równie poważnie być traktowaną, więc czekam na zapewnienie w/w informacji że zgadzamy się na 27 czerwaca Wioska w Urzucie

Daggulka - proszę, ustalmy to podczas weekendu, 


Mam również bardzo dobrą wiadomość !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kierownictwo wioski w osobie Pani Dutkiewicz wyraziło zgodę na przedłużenie Zlotu do godz 20-tej ( i nie dłużej !!!) - za co serdecznie Dziekuję w swoim imieniu i myslę wszystkich zainteresowanych uczestnictwem w spotkaniu.

Nasze zaangażowanie w organizację Zlotu zostanie przez Wioskę przekazane Redakcji Muratora.

Myślę, że Redakcja zostanie przez nas zaproszona jak już w 100% bedzie wiadomo gdzie Zlot się odbedzie i kiedy.

----------


## daggulka

moja opinia jest taka:

jeśli zuzanka bierze sie za rozmowy z wystawcami (sponsorami) na poważnie i jest raczej pewna , że kwota rzucona przez Urzut się znajdzie u sponsorów  , to chyba faktycznie trzeba ustalić czy  decydujemy sie na zlot w Urzucie żeby miała pełne pole manewru , mogła zaangażować sie w sprawę całkowicie i zaangażować sponsorów   :Roll:  

proszę o opinie pozostałych "zlotowiczów"

----------


## OK

Moja opinia jest taka, jak w wątku obok:

Sugeruję (baaardzo delikatnie acz z naciskiem), żeby jednak spotkanie odbyło się tradycyjne w *URZUCIE*, bo jest to naprawdę najkorzystniejsza oferta. 

To, co już do tej pory osiągnęła [email protected], jest doprawdy niesamowite i byłoby z naszej strony czarną niewdzięcznością, gdybyśmy to wszystko olali i poszli gdzie indziej  :Confused:  

Jej ustaleń nie da się "przenieść" w inne miejsce  :Roll:  A ona bez naszej decyzji, co do miejsca i terminu ma "zablokowane ręce" co do dalszych kroków  :Roll:  

*Czy jest ktokolwiek wśród nas, kto zajmie się, tak jak ona - organizacją, skutecznym szukaniem finansowania, rozmowami, przygotowaniami??

Jeśli jest ktoś taki, to niech się ujawni, bo jak na razie nie widzę chętnych*

----------


## sSiwy12

A co mam odpowiedzieć?  :Roll:   Ktoś odwala całą robotę, a ja mam być – PRZECIW?  :ohmy:  
Jestem typowym samcem, a w związku z tym, jeśli kobieta prosi, to nigdy nie odmawiam – zwłaszcza, ze przyjadę na gotowe.
Tak wiec, moim zdaniem – ZAKLEPANE.  :Lol:

----------


## sharoon

Daggulko, masz 100% racji - Urzut jest praktycznie przesądzony. Abstrahując od pozostałych aspektów, grzechem prawdziwym byłoby nie docenić pracy Zuzanki, jak już zauważyła OK. 
Jeśli koniecznie chcemy, by demokracji stało się zadość, może można na szybko wstawić ankietę: czy zgadzasz się, że Urzut jest najlepszym miejscem na spotkanie forum, a Zuzanka najlepszą organizatorką?   :wink:  Kto zaprzeczy, ze mną będzie miał do czynienia!  :Wink2:

----------


## malka

A jaki termin  ??

to ważne, nie tylko dla mnie.
Miejsce mi "wisi"    :Lol:  , towarzystwo ważniejsze niż widoki.

----------


## [email protected]

> A jaki termin  ??
> 
> to ważne, nie tylko dla mnie.
> Miejsce mi "wisi"    , towarzystwo ważniejsze niż widoki.



*27 czerwca 2009*

----------


## malka

:sad:

----------


## OK

*Malka*, niestety nie da się terminu "dla wszystkich" ustalić  :sad:  

A szkoda  :cry:

----------


## sSiwy12

Ponieważ miejsce i termin przyjęto przez aklamację, proponuję zmienić nagłówek na: Spotkania Forum -  Urzut 27.06.2009  
Niech to będzie hasłem przewodnim  :Lol:

----------


## OK

To Daggulka musi zmienić  :Lol:  

Tak mi właśnie przyszło do głowy, że jakby kto, komu Urzut nie pasi, zrobił konkurencyjny zlot - to ja też się tam pojawię z przyjemnością, byle termin nie kolidował   :Lol:  
W końcu nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ponieważ miejsce i termin przyjęto przez aklamację, proponuję zmienić nagłówek na: Spotkania Forum -  Urzut 27.06.2009  
> Niech to będzie hasłem przewodnim


*Popieram i dziękuję*   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## OK

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> Ponieważ miejsce i termin przyjęto przez aklamację, proponuję zmienić nagłówek na: Spotkania Forum -  Urzut 27.06.2009  
> Niech to będzie hasłem przewodnim 
> 
> 
> *Popieram i dziękuję*


To my Ci dziękujemy  :Lol:  OGROMNIE  :Lol:

----------


## sharoon

Widzę, że termin _aklamacja_ robi na forum zawrotną karierę  :wink:  Postaram się częściej podrzucać nowe, trudne słówka  :wink: 
A wracając do demokracji - jak widać, czasami dla dobra wspólnego trzeba ją zawiesić na kołku na korzyść dyktatury  :wink: 
Vivat Zuzanka! Vivat Urzut!

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> ...


*OGROMNIE!*

----------


## OK

Panowie, na szybko jakieś kwiatki potrzebne  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> ...


podziękowaniem dla mnie będzie możliwość uczestnictwa w Zlocie - to mój pierwszy zlocik i mam nadzieje że nie ostatni 

i nie robię tego tylko dla siebie, ale dla osób które dzięki forum mogłam poznać, zaprzyjażnic się - to taki mały rewanż z mojej strony ( cóż więcej mogę od siebie dać ....) tylko zaoferować pomoc, 
dziękuję wszytstkim którzy to docenili ale Proszę nie piszcie już słów podziękowań bo one nie tylko mnie się należą - a nam Wszystkim którzy przyjadą - gdyby nie forumowicze nie było by co organizować....

----------


## [email protected]

> Panowie, na szybko jakieś kwiatki potrzebne


doigrasz się - zobaczysz   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> Panowie, na szybko jakieś kwiatki potrzebne 
> 
> 
> doigrasz się - zobaczysz


Moi???  :ohmy:  Za co?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał OK
> 
> ...


za te laurki dla mnie i jeszcze kwiaty wymuszasz - kryzys podobno jest a kwiaty drogie są   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Qrka, mało to ogródków na Forum?? Należą Ci się jak psu buda  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał OK
> 
> ...


skoro tak - to niech dają   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a mogę chcieć tulipany   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## OK

nawet całe morze  :Lol:

----------


## malka

> *Malka*, niestety *nie da się terminu "dla wszystkich" ustalić*  
> 
> A szkoda


To raczej zrozumiałe, ale nic straconego -jest jeszcze sporo czasu i rzeczy zależne od nas można poprzekładać, a te niezależne od nas - olać   :big grin:  

Ja nie nówię NIE

----------


## OK

> Napisał OK
> 
> *Malka*, niestety *nie da się terminu "dla wszystkich" ustalić*  
> 
> A szkoda 
> 
> 
> To raczej zrozumiałe, ale nic straconego -jest jeszcze sporo czasu i rzeczy zależne od nas można poprzekładać, a te niezależne od nas - olać   
> 
> Ja nie nówię NIE


Takich ludzi nam trza!  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

malka - kochana to powiedz "nie" temu co masz zaplanowane na ten dzień ... prosze, zrób tak żebys mogła przyjechać  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał OK
> 
> *Malka*, niestety *nie da się terminu "dla wszystkich" ustalić*  
> 
> A szkoda 
> 
> 
> To raczej zrozumiałe, ale nic straconego -jest jeszcze sporo czasu i rzeczy zależne od nas można poprzekładać, a te niezależne od nas - olać   
> 
> *Ja nie nówię NIE*


i o to chodzi - tak trzymaj a wszystko się uda   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

*Zlot Muratora 2007 w Wiosce Budowlanej* - zachęcam do obejrzenia,

Zlot musi być prestiżowym wydarzeniem skoro Wioska zdjęcia z tego spotkania umieściła w swojej Galeri   :Roll:  

http://www.wioska.com/pl_gale_murator.php

tak było w 2007 - a jak będzie w tym roku - zależy od nas   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

No dziewczynki słowo malki macie, że uczynię co mozliwe by stawić się w Urzucie (czy kazdym innym miejscu), choc nie ukrywam,że są rzeczy niezależne ode mnie, których mogę nie przeskoczyć.
Ale powtórzę  - nie mówię NIE, a gwarancje przybjazdu będę miała gdzieś w połowie czerwca, więc moze czas wpisać się na listę , co ?


No i powiedzcie, gdzie , komu i w jakiej kwocie wplacać ewentualne zaliczni na pokrycie kosztów (w razie gdyby sponsorzy się wypieli    :Roll:  )

----------


## [email protected]

na listę powiadasz - to jeszcze się nie wpisałaś   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

szybciutko - a o zrzucie na razie zapomnij i mam nadzieję że na dobre   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

malka już wpisana  :big grin:

----------


## malka

> malka już wpisana


jestes szybsza niz moje myśli   :big grin:  

ale nas bedzie sztuk 2, a jeśli bedą jakieś atrakcje w klimacie placu zabaw, to młode też zabieramy - niech sie uczy   :big grin:

----------


## tomek1950

> *Zlot Muratora 2007 w Wiosce Budowlanej* - zachęcam do obejrzenia,
> 
> Zlot musi być prestiżowym wydarzeniem skoro Wioska zdjęcia z tego spotkania umieściła w swojej Galeri   
> 
> http://www.wioska.com/pl_gale_murator.php
> 
> tak było w 2007 - a jak będzie w tym roku - zależy od nas


  :ohmy:  jestem dobrze widoczny aż na trzech zdjęciach! 
Może startować w wyborach do PE?   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> *Zlot Muratora 2007 w Wiosce Budowlanej* - zachęcam do obejrzenia,
> 
> Zlot musi być prestiżowym wydarzeniem skoro Wioska zdjęcia z tego spotkania umieściła w swojej Galeri   
> 
> http://www.wioska.com/pl_gale_murator.php
> 
> tak było w 2007 - a jak będzie w tym roku - zależy od nas     
> ...


to masz już jeden głos   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


no to juz przynajmniej dwa  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam
m.

ps. znalazłem siebie na jednym zdjęciu  :smile:

----------


## tomek1950

Już dwa głosy? Super! Chyba wystartuję. Na wójta w swojej gminie.  :smile:

----------


## maksiu

> Już dwa głosy? Super! Chyba wystartuję. Na wójta w swojej gminie.


no wiesz... gdybyś zameldował u siebie w Komturii pół forum to miałbyś wygrane wybory w kieszeni...  :big grin:   :big grin: 
pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## malka

> Napisał tomek1950
> 
> Już dwa głosy? Super! Chyba wystartuję. Na wójta w swojej gminie. 
> 
> 
> no wiesz... gdybyś zameldował u siebie w Komturii pół forum to miałbyś wygrane wybory w kieszeni...  
> pozdrawiam
> m.


jak by zameldował pół forum to
1. miałby wygrane wybory do PE
2. poszedłby siedzieć za meldowanie ludzi w niegodnych warunkach, toz to nawet minimum minimum socjalnego* by nie zapewniał 


(* minimum socjalne 5m2/os)


 :Lol:   :Wink2:  


Ps mój głos masz, czy to na wójta, europosła, czy miss Mazur   :big grin:

----------


## BetaGreta

To ja się piszę na Urzut bardzo chętnie w liczbie szt. 2 a nie 4 jak było podane początkowo (niestety nasze panny będą już nad morzem).

Mój mąż jedynie się martwi czy do picia będzie tylko coca cola?   :Roll:   On by wolał jakiegoś Żywczyka   :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> To ja się piszę na Urzut bardzo chętnie w liczbie szt. 2 a nie 4 jak było podane początkowo (niestety nasze panny będą już nad morzem).
> 
> Mój mąż jedynie się martwi czy do picia będzie tylko coca cola?    On by wolał jakiegoś Żywczyka


nie tylko Coca-Cola   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malka

> Napisał BetaGreta
> 
> To ja się piszę na Urzut bardzo chętnie w liczbie szt. 2 a nie 4 jak było podane początkowo (niestety nasze panny będą już nad morzem).
> 
> Mój mąż jedynie się martwi czy do picia będzie tylko coca cola?    On by wolał jakiegoś Żywczyka  
> 
> 
> nie tylko Coca-Cola


mineralna i sprite tez bedzie   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

Pełen cennik firmy cateringowej która będzie oferować swój asortyment podczas Zlotu podam w poniedziałek, najpóźniej do środy.

W ofercie ma być: kiełbasa, kaszanka, karkówka, kawałki kurczka, smalec z ogórkiem kiszonym, piwo, napoje z oferty koncernu Coca-Cola.....

może lody dla dzieci.....- do ustalenia 

jeśli ktoś chce powiększyć asortyment o wybrany produkt proszę pisać - wszystko przedstawię firmie Cateringowej

----------


## daggulka

zuzanka - jak znam stuka to zara napisze: PIWO, WINO , WÓDA , WIŃSKO ......  :Lol:  

jak dla mnie - tylko piwo  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzanka - jak znam stuka to zara napisze: PIWO, WINO , WÓDA , WIŃSKO ......  
> 
> jak dla mnie - tylko piwo


z całej sypati do *stuka*   - ale będzie tylko piwo ( oficjalnie )   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

dobra ...mam nadzieję, że sie nie pogniewa- żartowałam  :Roll:   :Lol:  
myślę, że piwo każdemu w zupełności wystarczy - byle z umiarem  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> dobra ...mam nadzieję, że sie nie pogniewa- żartowałam   
> myślę, że piwo każdemu w zupełności wystarczy - byle z umiarem


muszę zadzwonić żeby dopisali sok malinowy do piwa ( chyba panie tak preferują )   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> dobra ...mam nadzieję, że sie nie pogniewa- żartowałam   
> myślę, że piwo każdemu w zupełności wystarczy - byle z umiarem  
> 
> 
> muszę zadzwonić żeby dopisali sok malinowy do piwa ( chyba panie tak preferują )


o....o...o... toto , właśnie tego mi brakowało  :big grin:

----------


## BetaGreta

No to jak będzie piwo to mąż już będzie zadowolony   :big tongue:  
A na mocniejsze trunki możemy pojechać po zlocie   :Roll:  

Nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł ale może chętne kobitki mogłyby upiec ciasto. Ja chętnie coś upiekę.
Tylko wtedy pewnie przydałaby się kawa i herbata.

----------


## daggulka

kobieto ..... ciasto dla 200 osób?  :ohmy:   toż tydzień wcześniej musiałaby zacząć piec  :Wink2:   :big grin: 

no ale kawa....kawa... właśnie, co z kawą?  :Roll:

----------


## Daro_K

Nie przeszkadzałem dłuższy czas ale chętnie przeczytam podsumowanie; co gdzie kiedy za ile i co mam zabrać ze sobą no i kto dowodzi   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> kobieto ..... ciasto dla 200 osób?   toż tydzień wcześniej musiałaby zacząć piec  
> 
> no ale kawa....kawa... właśnie, co z kawą?


 dopiszę do menuuuuuuuuuuu   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

super  :big grin:

----------


## sylvia1

> kobieto ..... ciasto dla 200 osób?   toż tydzień wcześniej musiałaby zacząć piec  
> 
> no ale kawa....kawa... właśnie, co z kawą?


a jakby tak okoliczni przynieśli po 1 dużej blaszce?   :Roll:   :Wink2:   Ja mogę nawet dwie.. a co mi tam. Wszak jak ktoś jedzie autem z Warszawy to co to za problem? wszelki imprezy w szkole tak załatwiamy i dzieci szt 200 a ciast jeszcze zostaje... to jak?

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kobieto ..... ciasto dla 200 osób?   toż tydzień wcześniej musiałaby zacząć piec  
> 
> no ale kawa....kawa... właśnie, co z kawą? 
> 
> 
> a jakby tak okoliczni przynieśli po 1 dużej blaszce?     Ja mogę nawet dwie.. a co mi tam. Wszak jak ktoś jedzie autem z Warszawy to co to za problem? wszelki imprezy w szkole tak załatwiamy i dzieci szt 200 a ciast jeszcze zostaje... to jak?


ja nie umiem piec - tzn komuś mogę dopieć ale ciasta nie piekę, lecz poproszę taką co umie i też przyniosę blachę z ciastem   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## sylvia1

zuzanko a może konkurs na najlepszy wypiek?   :Roll:   :Roll:    i tak pierwszego miejsca nie zajmę bo piekę proste niewymyślne ciasta. Ale trzeba by było może podać kto jakie przywiezie i bez kremów bo się rozjadą. A lista po to by nie było samych szarlotek albo drożdzowych?

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzanko a może konkurs na najlepszy wypiek?      i tak pierwszego miejsca nie zajmę bo piekę proste niewymyślne ciasta. Ale trzeba by było może podać kto jakie przywiezie i bez kremów bo się rozjadą. A lista po to by nie było samych szarlotek albo drożdzowych?


Konkurs   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł, bo żeby to ocenić ktore najlepsze trzeba będzie każdego spóbować, a to może być bolesne doswiadczenie dla żołądka i wątroby....  :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## wu

ja też nieśmiało poprosiłabym o jakieś streszczenie wiem że 27 czerwca ze Urzut ale to wszystko co wiem nie wiem ile nie wiem komu nie wiem co  :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> ja też nieśmiało poprosiłabym o jakieś streszczenie wiem że 27 czerwca ze Urzut ale to wszystko co wiem nie wiem ile nie wiem komu nie wiem co


*Wusia* na razie to tylko zanotuj datę 27.06.2009 w notesie pod hasłem Ważne Wydarzenie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   - ZLOT

----------


## BetaGreta

> a jakby tak okoliczni przynieśli po 1 dużej blaszce?     Ja mogę nawet dwie.. a co mi tam. Wszak jak ktoś jedzie autem z Warszawy to co to za problem? wszelki imprezy w szkole tak załatwiamy i dzieci szt 200 a ciast jeszcze zostaje... to jak?


Dokładnie to miałam na myśli.
To propozycja głównie dla tych co są na miejscu.
Oczywiście jak któraś przyjezdna Pani będzie też chciała, to czemu nie.
Ja też się deklaruję, że jestem chętna coś upiec.

----------


## wu

*Zuzuś* zanotowane i tak bym nie przegapiła takiej ważnej daty  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Zuzuś* zanotowane i tak bym nie przegapiła takiej ważnej daty


super - cieszę się że cię poznam   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## wu

ja też *Zuziaku*   :big grin:  już jakiś czas temu odkryłam że na Forum to mnóstwo cudownych ludziów jest i to czysta przyjemność Was poznawać   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> ja też *Zuziaku*   już jakiś czas temu odkryłam że na Forum to mnóstwo cudownych ludziów jest i to czysta przyjemność Was poznawać


dla mnie Forum to Fenomen jakich mało......

----------


## daggulka

zuzanko .... 10 maja spotkam się z Edzią ...czy jest jeszcze coś oprócz identyfikatorów co możemy wtedy  wspólnymi siłami przygotować /załatwić ?

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzanko .... 10 maja spotkam się z Edzią ...czy jest jeszcze coś oprócz identyfikatorów co możemy wtedy  wspólnymi siłami przygotować /załatwić ?


dam znać jak tylko odpowiednio wszystko przeanalizuję, postaram się szybko ale trochę mam na głowie, bo spotkań kilka ( odnośnie Zlotu ) muszę odbyć...
do środy postaram się odpowiedzieć - okiiiiii   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

ale myslę, że wy kobitki juz doskonale wiecie co nam trzeba   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

już my coś wymyślimy coby forumowiczów rozruszać porządnie  :Wink2:   :Lol:   ....ale akby coś przyszło Ci do głowy to pisz  :Wink2:   :big grin: 

no i powodzenia na rozmowach ....trzymam kciuki   :big grin:

----------


## anetina

a ja się chyba boję/wstydzę Was poznać osobiście   :oops:  






 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

> a ja się chyba boję/wstydzę Was poznać osobiście


Ja też jestem wstydliwy i boję się atrakcyjnych kobiet  :oops:   :Wink2:  

czyli jest już nas dwoje  :Lol:  

PS.Po co mamy osobno siedzieć na tym zlocie?  :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> a ja się chyba boję/wstydzę Was poznać osobiście   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty to sobie potrafisz zaskarbić kobiece uczucia  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał anetina
> 
> a ja się chyba boję/wstydzę Was poznać osobiście   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stukuś puszcza małą ściemę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*anetina* -  nic się nie stresuj, to nie będzie strach/wstyd tylko przyjemność - zobaczysz    :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...



dzięki za dodanie wiary  :smile: 



ale ja z tych nieśmiałych   :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


daj na luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzik, ja się tobą zaopiekuję zanim cię Stukpuk przysposobi do siebie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Ja byłem pierwszy żeby się zaopiekować* anetią*  :big grin:   Poza tym razem łatwiej wśród takiej masy obcych forumowiczów.

----------


## anetina

> daj na luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzik, ja się tobą zaopiekuję zanim cię Stukpuk przysposobi do siebie



trzymam za słowo  :smile: 

Stuku pilnuj się  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


Człowiek  jest miły a tu go zaraz o jakieś niecne zamiary podejżewają.  :Roll:  
Przecież nie gryze.................  :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


ojej to ja muszę znaleźć kogoś (....) do opieki dla twojej żony   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  jak ty będziesz zajęty   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

> Ja byłem pierwszy żeby się zaopiekować* anetią*   Poza tym razem łatwiej wśród takiej masy obcych forumowiczów.




jak będę miała tyle opiekunów, to nic nie narozrabiam  :big grin: 




chyba   :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> daj na luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuzik, ja się tobą zaopiekuję zanim cię Stukpuk przysposobi do siebie       
> 
> 
> 
> trzymam za słowo 
> 
> Stuku pilnuj się


Kto pierwszy ten lepszy!!!!!!!!
Albo  [email protected] jest zazdrosna!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

> Człowiek  jest miły a tu go zaraz o jakieś niecne zamiary podejżewają.  
> Przecież nie gryze.................



na pewno ???




ps. ale ja gryzę  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> ojej to ja muszę znaleźć kogoś (....) do opieki dla twojej żony     jak ty będziesz zajęty



Stuku, podobno bez żony przyjeżdża

i ps. chyba z jakąś inną forumowiczką chce się złapać na drogę  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


tylko się "łasi" i głasków szuka - jak to kotecek....  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...




taaaaaaa
dba o to, byś od żony zbyt dala się odsuwał  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...



ale nie mów - słodki z niego koteczek  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ojej to ja muszę znaleźć kogoś (....) do opieki dla twojej żony     jak ty będziesz zajęty       
> 
> 
> 
> Stuku, podobno bez żony przyjeżdża
> 
> i ps. chyba z jakąś inną forumowiczką chce się złapać na drogę


z jedną przyjeżdza a z iloma wróci......  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...



oby forumowiczki nie wróciły w ilościach nadprogramowych  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


oj kotecek, kotecek - ja nie zazdrosna więc stuku jak się nie boi ( bo ty gryziesz ) to spokojnie opiekę może przejąć, byle nie na długo   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


a niech się forum rozrasta......  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

i tak wszystko zostanie w rodzinie ....forumowej  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

tyż racja  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zuzanko - jak bedziesz coś wiedzieć na temat decyzji sponsorów to daj znać  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzanko - jak bedziesz coś wiedzieć na temat decyzji sponsorów to daj znać


dam znać jak tylko padną konkrety - bo narazie to poszły wstępne informacje i czekam na podjęcie decyzji, i spotkania z innymi firmami   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

kochana .... współczuję Ci , naprawdę - bardzo ciężka praca przed Tobą bo rozmowy tego typu nie należą do łatwych  :Roll:   :Wink2:  .... trzymam za Ciebie kciuki   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> kochana .... współczuję Ci , naprawdę - bardzo ciężka praca przed Tobą bo rozmowy tego typu nie należą do łatwych   .... trzymam za Ciebie kciuki


łatwo czy nie, oby efekt przyniosły   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

a ja twardym negocjatorem jestem, więc mam nadzieję że uda mi się pokonać "kryzys" i pozyskać sponsorów ( dam z siebie 1000% ale.....cudotwórcą nie jestem, więc jeśli się nie uda to przepraszam )

ale im trudniej tym wieksza radość z sukcesu   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

zuza- nie będziesz miała  za co przepraszać ...  odwalasz całą w zasadzie robotę , kochana .... chyba tylko niewdzięcznik miałby do Ciebie jakieś "ale"   :Roll:  
niech się uda ile się da - resztę jak trzeba będzie sfinansujemy na konto wspólnymi siłami  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Wam tylko romanse wglowach!
PS. Zaznaczam sobie , że mam swoje zasady i na pierwszym  zlocie  nie całuje się  :Lol:   :Wink2:  












































........dlatego ten zlot potraktujmy jako piąty czy szósty  :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


ale kokieciarz...........  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

a co robisz na szóstym   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

skoro na pierwszym się nie całuje - to pewnie na drugim .... na szóstym to chyba ....hm.... no sama nie wiem  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

dopiero na szóstym ....   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> dopiero na szóstym ....


może coś poobstawiamy   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał anetina
> 
> dopiero na szóstym ....     
> 
> 
> może coś poobstawiamy


Nie rozumiem aluzji.............

----------


## anetina

nie warto wszystko rozumieć  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


to nie aluzja ( w żadnym wypadku   :Wink2:  ) to babska ciekawość   :Roll:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  




ile tych całusów jest na szóstym   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...



Całowanie jest na drugim zlocie, na szóstym to już nie ma na to czasu........  :Wink2:

----------


## anetina

Stuku, szybko przechodzisz do konkretów  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> Stuku, szybko przechodzisz do konkretów


Ja dużo gadam, ale na żywo to już nie jestem taki mądry  :cry:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> Stuku, szybko przechodzisz do konkretów 
> 
> 
> Ja dużo gadam, ale na żywo to już nie jestem taki mądry



to warto się spotykać ???  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


może tak: _to warto się spotkać !!!_  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

ok  :smile: 

staniemy na głowie, by przyjechać  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> ok 
> 
> staniemy na głowie, by przyjechać


Ja stane na głowie, żeby żona ze mną nie przyjechała na ten zlot!  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał anetina
> 
> ok 
> 
> staniemy na głowie, by przyjechać 
> 
> 
> Ja stane na głowie, żeby żona ze mną nie przyjechała na ten zlot!


  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> ok 
> 
> staniemy na głowie, by przyjechać 
> 
> 
> Ja stane na głowie, żeby żona ze mną nie przyjechała na ten zlot!




ja tam męża biorę  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


ja teraz swojego też wezmę   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Obrażam się............  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


o qrcze ale dlaczego od razu obrażam, pogłaskam gdzie trzeba i ci przejdzie   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...

----------


## daggulka

faktycznie - jaka tu cisza  :big grin:  
a ja sobie na jutro umówiłam dziewczę które mi paznokcie żelowe zainstaluje  :Wink2:  - aż wstyd ....po ogrodowych robotach mam dłonie jak u baby co ją siłą od pługa oderwali  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> faktycznie - jaka tu cisza  
> a ja sobie na jutro umówiłam dziewczę które mi paznokcie żelowe zainstaluje  - aż wstyd ....po ogrodowych robotach mam dłonie jak u baby co ją siłą od pługa oderwali


To co z ciebie za baba , że się dałaś od pługa oderwać?  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

siły użyli ...bez szans byłam   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> siły użyli ...bez szans byłam


ja bym się w życiu nie dał od
































........... wędki oderwać!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

co do Zlotu to mam bardzo ważne sprostowanie 

i przepraszam panią Dutkiewicz za moją błędną nazwę 


Zlot odbędzie się w 

*WIOSCE DOMÓW MODELOWYCH * ( to jest poprawna nazwa )

dziś byłam w Wiosce żeby zrobić foty miejsca gdzie moga stanąć potencjalni sponsorzy, muszę to przedstwaić na spotkaniach.
najwcześniej kokrety zostaną podane w przyszłym tygodniu, wciąż prowadzę rozmowy....

również jeszcze nie otrzymałam cennika z ofertą Cateringu, jak tylko dostanę umieszczę na stronie - lecz od czwartku jestem bez dostępu do netu ( majówka ) więc jeśli @ dostanę w tym czasie podam dopiero w poniedziałek   :sad:

----------


## daggulka

zuza - nie spieszy się .... mamy 2 miesiące czasu żeby się zorganizować  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuza - nie spieszy się .... mamy 2 miesiące czasu żeby się zorganizować


ale ja impuls chodzący jestem i muszę wszystko mieć na JUŻ   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## wu

ja proponuję żeby ktoś uzdolniony plastycznie machnął jakieś ładne dyplomy dla ciężko pracujacych organizatorów  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...



dla bezpieczeństwa .... Stuka  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...



a dlaczego???

----------


## anetina

> faktycznie - jaka tu cisza  
> a ja sobie na jutro umówiłam dziewczę które mi paznokcie żelowe zainstaluje  - aż wstyd ....po ogrodowych robotach mam dłonie jak u baby co ją siłą od pługa oderwali




ja nawet nie mam czasu o tym pomarzyć  :sad: 

ale jak skońćzę budowę, to ... se zrobię  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

> ja proponuję żeby ktoś uzdolniony plastycznie machnął jakieś ładne dyplomy dla ciężko pracujacych organizatorów



i ja jestem ZA  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Drzewa do lasu się nie zabiera  :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

No nieeeee, wystarczyło na trzy niecałe dni wybyć poza Internet, a tu szacowny wewontek się przeobraził w jakiegoś pudelka, pomponika czy plotka, za przeproszeniem   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Ciekawie się robi, ciekawie... *Zuza* odpowiada też za tę część, nazwijmy to, nieformalną? Czy tu rządzi dyrektor *Stuk*?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> No nieeeee, wystarczyło na trzy niecałe dni wybyć poza Internet, a tu szacowny wewontek się przeobraził w jakiegoś pudelka, pomponika czy plotka, za przeproszeniem     
> 
> Ciekawie się robi, ciekawie... *Zuza* odpowiada też za tę część, nazwijmy to, nieformalną? Czy tu rządzi dyrektor *Stuk*?


*STUK* to musi przestać się tutaj udzielać bo jeszcze w sumie nie wiem czy wogóle przyjedzie na zlot  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   A nie tylko niecnota głowe zawraca!!!!!!!!!!!!  :ohmy:

----------


## Jezier

Rekord wpisów bis się tu zrobił   :Confused:

----------


## stukpuk

> Rekord wpisów bis się tu zrobił


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> No nieeeee, wystarczyło na trzy niecałe dni wybyć poza Internet, a tu szacowny wewontek się przeobraził w jakiegoś pudelka, pomponika czy plotka, za przeproszeniem     
> 
> Ciekawie się robi, ciekawie... *Zuza* odpowiada też za tę część, nazwijmy to, nieformalną? Czy tu rządzi dyrektor *Stuk*?    
> 
> 
> *STUK* to musi przestać się tutaj udzielać bo jeszcze w sumie nie wiem czy wogóle przyjedzie na zlot     A nie tylko niecnota głowe zawraca!!!!!!!!!!!!


No nie, jak mniemam pozostawiłoby to wielu uczestników zlotu z naciskiem na płeć piękną i bardzo piękną w nieutulonym żalu   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Przedstawiam menu przygotowane na Zlot

Propozycja Menu na Dzień 27 VI 2009r.
Kawa – 3,00
Herbata – 3,00
Piwo – 5,00
Sok do piwa – 1,00
Karkówka z grilla – 9,00
Kiełbasa z grilla – 7,00
Kaszanka z grilla – 6,00
Pierś kurczaka grillowania – 8,00
Chleb ze smalcem – 2,00
Surówka - 3,00
Ogórki kiszone – 2,00
Ogórki konserwowe – 2,00

czy ktoś coś jeszcze proponuje ??

----------


## barranki2

Zuza, jeszcze jakieś soki pod kątem dzieciaków   :big grin:  I kierowców   :cry:

----------


## [email protected]

> Zuza, jeszcze jakieś soki pod kątem dzieciaków   I kierowców



wiem , wiem 
tym ma się zająć przedstawiciel Coca-Coli ale wciąż trwaja rozmowy z Cateringiem - muszą się zgrać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## barranki2

No to chyba full wypas   :big grin:  Przecież to nie ma być wielka wyżerka, tylko wielkie spotkanie...

----------


## [email protected]

> No to chyba full wypas   Przecież to nie ma być wielka wyżerka, tylko wielkie spotkanie...


to takie Dwa w Jednym   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

P.S prosze zajrzeć do moich Komentów   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Zuzka - menu jak dla mnie super  - jest wszystko co trza żeby głodnym nie chodzić  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


Nawet nikt nie zauważy  :cry:   :cry:  



A gdzie jakaś maślanka na liście i Karmi?  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


mówisz - masz   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

hihi a na co ci to ?????????  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

maslanka na kaca ale kac od Karmi - chyba nie jest z toba aż tak źle   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


Jak to na co? Na wszelki wypadek pragnienia, nie każdy lubi przecież piwo  :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


ja nie lubię piwa, ale maślanki też nie lubię   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


To że piwa nie lubisz to ok, bo faktycznie jest wstrętne i gorzkie  :Confused:   :Evil:  , ale maślanka................  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


że co, że nie naturalne, że powinnam lubić, sam widok jest fuuuuuuu a co dopiero sporóbować   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

Maślanka brzydka?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Chyba się obraże!!!!!!!!  :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Maślanka brzydka?    
> Chyba się obraże!!!!!!!!


a ty o jednym   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Maślanka brzydka?    
> Chyba się obraże!!!!!!!!  
> 
> 
> a ty o jednym


O nie! Tym razem nie było żadnych włochatych myśli!  :Wink2:

----------


## anetina

> Rekord wpisów bis się tu zrobił



więc już pisać tu nie będę

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Jezier
> 
> Rekord wpisów bis się tu zrobił  
> 
> 
> 
> więc już pisać tu nie będę


ALe im węcej ludzi tym chyba  lepiej  :Wink2:

----------


## anetina

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jezier
> 
> ...



wychodzi na to, że nie  :sad: 



a miałam nie pisać

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał anetina
> 
> ...


Nie damy się bez walki!!!!!!!

----------


## anetina

:big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> 


Albo weźmiemy ciężki sprzęt

----------


## [email protected]

widzę że bojowo na wesoło   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  widzę że wszyscy zrobili sobie "dłuuugi łikend"   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

Witam wszystkich którzy są zainteresowani zareklamowaniem się na Zlocie lub wsparciem nas finasowo bądź rzeczowo.....

Zapraszam do współpracy bo naprwdę warto, nie mogę zdradzić wszystkiego ale zapewniam że rozgłos Zlot będzie miał napewno !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wszystkich zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt @ na PW w calu uzyskania wszelkich informacji   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Miłego Dnia - Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Jestem po wstepnych, lecz bardzo konkretnych rozmowach z dwoma naszymi potencjalnymi sponorami-wystawcami.

Po weekendzie podam wszystkie szczegóły przeprowadzonych rozmów, ale juz teraz informuję że zapowiada się bardzo owocna współpraca dla Zlotu ale i super oferta dla forumowiczów........ będą niespodzianki   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   i to jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## wu

*Zuza* normalnie medal powinnaś dostać  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zuza- ja już nie będe powtarzać za innymi , ale naprawdę powinnaś medal dostać  :big grin:

----------


## sharoon

Zuzanko, jeszcze raz gratulacje! A kiedy podasz jakies konkrety? Usycham z ciekawosci... Pewnie nie ja jedna  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

W pietek przyjeżdza główny sposor do Warszawy i spotykam sie z nim w Wiosce żeby ustalic szczegóły, więc po weekndzie ( bo po spotkaniu wyjezdzam i nie będę mieć zasięgu netu) wszystko opiszę.
Nie wiem na ile bedzie to pomoc finansowa a na ile ufudowanie nagród, ale co i jak nie chcę narazie pisać żeby nie wprowadzić w błąd....

Drugi wystawca to firma sprzedajaca meble ogrodowe i rozmowa odbędzie się w czwartek.

Będę potrzebowałą pomocy ------------- fajny konkurs jest potrzebny   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

Czekam na propozycję ----------------------- ale na PW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## justyna_m

no nie  ... normalnie chyba plany życiowe zmienię żeby do Was przyjechać   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> no nie  ... normalnie chyba plany życiowe zmienię żeby do Was przyjechać


zapewniam że warto i opłacalnie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> no nie  ... normalnie chyba plany życiowe zmienię żeby do Was przyjechać


Zmieniej! zmieniaj! Oferta "_dam się zabrać po drodze do Warszawy_" aktualna!!!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## sSiwy12

Taka trochę i dygresja i zaduma.
Bo jak to jest. Redakcja tnie koszty i oszczędza. Ma pracowników, „stosunki” i możliwości, a ze względu na kryzys nie organizuje spotkania (Zlotu).
A z drugiej strony dziopa, praktycznie samotna w swoich działaniach, organizuje ten Zlot i to za friko. 
Czyli wychodzi na to, że wystarczy *CHCIEĆ*.

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> no nie  ... normalnie chyba plany życiowe zmienię żeby do Was przyjechać  
> 
> 
> Zmieniej! zmieniaj! Oferta "_dam się zabrać po drodze do Warszawy_" aktualna!!!!!



hej ... kto kogo miał zabrać??? co??? ja miałąm tylko do Słupska dojechać  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


Ups......

W po niedzieli prawdopodobnie  zakupimy nowy(używany samochód)  i może nim wybiore się na zlot. Ale nic nie obiecuje! Najwyżej pojedziesz ze mną nocnym pociągiem z  kuszetką  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

sSiwy12 - i tak bywa  :Roll:  
co do zuzanki natomiast - kobieta faktycznie operatywna, obrotna i potrafi ogarnąć to wszystko jakoś ....wszak impreza na 200 osób to nie prywatka u kolegi  :Wink2:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...



a może polski express??? muszę sprawdzić jak te autobusy jeżdżą.

ja mam nowe autko ale sama do stolicy to się nim nie wybiorę  :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> ja mam nowe autko ale sama do stolicy to się nim nie wybiorę


Daj spokój - chyba nie liczysz na ekscesy stojąc w korku permanentnie  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

justyna_m ... no i bardzo dobrze ..... trza miec kierowce coby móc sie porządnie zrelaksować  :Wink2:

----------


## justyna_m

chodzi o to, że mój stary czyli mąż nie puści mnie autkiem tak daleko  :Confused:

----------


## Nefer

> chodzi o to, że mój stary czyli mąż nie puści mnie autkiem tak daleko


Aaaaaaaaaa no to słusznie broni swoich życiowych interesów  :smile:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> chodzi o to, że mój stary czyli mąż nie puści mnie autkiem tak daleko 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaa no to słusznie broni swoich życiowych interesów


muszę go urobić żeby pojechał razem ze mną  :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


Bardzo dobra taktyka  :smile:

----------


## justyna_m

ja pierdziu    :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

nie wierzę



palnęłam właśnie do męża, który siedzi obok mnie i jakieś kabelki skręca, że może karniemy się jednak do Warszawy - o on



chcesz to pojedziemy kochanie ... 500km ... co to jest


 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  


 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   idę się wpisać  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## justyna_m

ja pierdziu    :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

nie wierzę



palnęłam właśnie do męża, który siedzi obok mnie i jakieś kabelki skręca, że może karniemy się jednak do Warszawy - o on



chcesz to pojedziemy kochanie ... 500km ... co to jest


 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  


 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   idę się wpisać  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


Może być! We dwójke zawsze raźniej  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> ja pierdziu      
> 
> nie wierzę
> 
> 
> 
> palnęłam właśnie do męża, który siedzi obok mnie i *jakieś kabelki skręca*, że może karniemy się jednak do Warszawy - o on
> 
> 
> ...


A może go prąd poraził? Wyłącz korki i zapytaj jeszcze raz!?

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ja pierdziu      
> 
> nie wierzę
> 
> 
> 
> palnęłam właśnie do męża, który siedzi obok mnie i *jakieś kabelki skręca*, że może karniemy się jednak do Warszawy - o on
> ...



nie - kabelki nie podłączone do prądu  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

*Justyś* - już lubie twojego męża - wielkie dzięki za tą szybka decyzję   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

ale się cieszę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## justyna_m

ja też

szkoda, że tak daleko jestem ponieważchętnie bym pomogła coś niecoś zorganizować  :Roll:  

a może jest coś co można na odległość???

----------


## [email protected]

> ja też
> 
> szkoda, że tak daleko jestem ponieważchętnie bym pomogła coś niecoś zorganizować  
> 
> a może jest coś co można na odległość???


jasne że można !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wymyśl konkursy ale daj znać o pomysłach na PW   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> ja też
> 
> szkoda, że tak daleko jestem ponieważchętnie bym pomogła coś niecoś zorganizować  
> 
> a* może jest coś co można na odległość???*




Możesz przypilnować żeby ten *"nudziarz"* *stuk* nie zapomniał o miejscu i terminie zlotu!!!!

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ja też
> 
> szkoda, że tak daleko jestem ponieważchętnie bym pomogła coś niecoś zorganizować  
> 
> a może jest coś co można na odległość???
> 
> 
> jasne że można !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wymyśl konkursy ale daj znać o pomysłach na PW


ok, postaram się

a jakaś tematyka konkursów ???

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


Zrób coś o tematyce wędkarskiej to może coś wygram  :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


no jak to jaki   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   to forum budowlane   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## justyna_m

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

no tak ... ale gafa  :oops:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


Ale nie wszyscy przecież znają się na budowlance?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał justyna_m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


to poznają opowiedzi i już będą wiedzieć a co Milionerów Bis proponujesz bo chyba nie o wędkowaniu   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   no nie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał justyna_m
> 
> ...


No to nic nie wygram

----------


## [email protected]

*Stukuś* to ode mnie masz juz nagrodę pocieszenia - dam ci osobiście   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> *Stukuś* to ode mnie masz juz nagrodę pocieszenia - dam ci osobiście


Juhu!!!!Dostane  nagrode!!
Tylko taką:
Czy taką:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> *Stukuś* to ode mnie masz juz nagrodę pocieszenia - dam ci osobiście    
> 
> 
> Juhu!!!!Dostane  nagrode!!
> Tylko taką:
> Czy taką:


no wiesz   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   obraziłeś mnie ta drugą wersją   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Jest jeszcze trzecia propozycja.........  :oops:   :oops:    :oops:   :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


o o o o o   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   ta jest super, tylko pejcz ze soba wezmę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


A ja musze podpytać żonki gdzie są nasze futerkowe kajdanki!!!!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

a co tam jeszcze macie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


żona  ma jakiegoś przyjaciela,  :Roll:   ale już na niego nażeka i chce innego  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Bigbeat

> żona  ma jakiegoś przyjaciela,   ale już na niego nażeka i chce innego


Tak to jest z tymi przyjacielami, że się szybko zużywają...  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy jednego wystawcę, firma wyposaży nam teren w meble ogrodowe i zapewnia dla każdego forumowicza rabat 5% na zakupy.

Firma :

http://www.keyto.pl/

przedsiębiorstwo przemysłu drzewnego handlu i usług

ja już zostałam ich klientką bo maja super produkty i kokurencyjne ceny, a ja nie lubię przepłacać - jak każdy z nas   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

No , i to jest dobra wiadomość  :big grin:

----------


## DorciaIQ

Tak sobie czytam i myślę... *Stuki* to się chyba bez żony wybiera, co?  :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Tak sobie czytam i myślę... *Stuki* to się chyba bez żony wybiera, co?


Żona dobrze wie, że to tylko od mojej dobrej woli zależy czy pozwole jej łaskawie ze mną jechać............  :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> sSiwy12 - i tak bywa  
> co do zuzanki natomiast - kobieta faktycznie operatywna, obrotna i potrafi ogarnąć to wszystko jakoś ....wszak impreza na 200 osób to nie prywatka u kolegi


No i potem zuza zajmie się organizacją wesel i imprez masowych   :big grin:  
(a my się zajmiemy obsługą prasową   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  )

----------


## daggulka

Bardzo dziękuję Redakcji za przychylenie się do mojej prośby o przeniesieniu wątku w bardziej widoczne miejsce  :big grin:  .

Mam nadzieję, że teraz więcej forumowiczów zauważy i wpisze się na listę  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Bardzo dziękuję Redakcji za przychylenie się do mojej prośby o przeniesieniu wątku w bardziej widoczne miejsce  .
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że teraz więcej forumowiczów zauważy i wpisze się na listę


Bardzo śmieszne!!!!!!!!  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :ohmy:   Kurcze, co ja się naszukałem  :Confused:   :big grin:  
Jazde sobie tradycyjnie na dół i ZOONK  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Prosze ostrzegać wcześniej............

----------


## daggulka

a co? wystraszyłeś się , że spotkania nie będzie i tyle atrakcyjnych mężatek Ci sprzed nosa sprzątnęli?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> a co? wystraszyłeś się , że spotkania nie będzie i tyle atrakcyjnych mężatek Ci sprzed nosa sprzątnęli?


Myślałem , że przegapiłem termin spotkania  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Głupoty wypisuje, a w sumie nie wiedziałem kiedy ten zlot  :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> a co? wystraszyłeś się , że spotkania nie będzie i tyle atrakcyjnych mężatek Ci sprzed nosa sprzątnęli?   
> 
> 
> Myślałem , że przegapiłem termin spotkania    Głupoty wypisuje, *a w sumie nie wiedziałem kiedy ten zlot*


dostaniesz po ogonku - zobaczysz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Nooo to kurcze... faktycznie by sie narobiło   :Roll:   :Lol:  .

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Jak już to po *OGONIE*............  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


a to się okarze   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


_......sie okarze, jak sie pokarze.........._  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


juz ja sobie poradzę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...



 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## DorciaIQ

No coś Ty Stuczku, wystraszyłeś się?  :Lol:

----------


## bobiczek

Starych , wybudowanych, malkontentów - przyjmujecie.
W dodatku Hanysów?

----------


## Nefer

> Starych , wybudowanych, malkontentów - przyjmujecie.
> W dodatku Hanysów?


Nie gadaj - pakuj się  :smile:

----------


## bobiczek

Pakuj się - źle mi si kojarzy
Nefer!!!!!!!!!!!!
Facet wraca z roboty a żona krzyczy-pakuj się.
A co?
Pakuj się, wygrałam 6 w totka
A co? gdzie jedziemy?
Pakuj się - i spierd...j!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Pakuj się - źle mi si kojarzy
> Nefer!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Facet wraca z roboty a żona krzyczy-pakuj się.
> A co?
> Pakuj się, wygrałam 6 w totka
> A co? gdzie jedziemy?
> Pakuj się - i spierd...j!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i sprzedałam dalej   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał bobiczek
> 
> Pakuj się - źle mi si kojarzy
> Nefer!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Facet wraca z roboty a żona krzyczy-pakuj się.
> A co?
> Pakuj się, wygrałam 6 w totka
> A co? gdzie jedziemy?
> Pakuj się - i spierd...j!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


niezłe  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

To co, bobiczek ....pakuje Cię    :Lol:  
 na listę   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Pakuj się - źle mi si kojarzy
> Nefer!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Facet wraca z roboty a żona krzyczy-pakuj się.
> A co?
> Pakuj się, wygrałam 6 w totka
> A co? gdzie jedziemy?
> Pakuj się - i spierd...j!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  :Lol:   :cry:   :Lol:   :Lol:  znam inną wersję   :Confused:   :Wink2:  

Mąz do żony - Co byś zrobiła jak bym wygrał w Totka
- Wzięłabym połowę i wyprowadziła się.
-  To masz siedem pięćdziesiąt, pakuj się i sp.............

 :Confused:   :oops:   :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał bobiczek
> 
> Pakuj się - źle mi si kojarzy
> Nefer!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Facet wraca z roboty a żona krzyczy-pakuj się.
> A co?
> Pakuj się, wygrałam 6 w totka
> A co? gdzie jedziemy?
> Pakuj się - i spierd...j!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


wolę pierwszą wersję   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## lump praski

> Starych , wybudowanych, malkontentów - przyjmujecie.
> W dodatku Hanysów?


Nie.  

Wykluczone  .

 Owszem : 

Hanysow, 

malkontentow, 

wybudowanych

 ale nie s t a r y c h.

Starych na pewno  n i e.

Co komu pos starym  Hanysie ? ? ?   jak na zlot przyjezdzaja same atrakcyjne mezatki   !  ! ! !    :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał bobiczek
> 
> Starych , wybudowanych, malkontentów - przyjmujecie.
> W dodatku Hanysów?
> 
> 
> Nie.  
> 
> Wykluczone  .
> ...


  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  niemam po co się zapisywać   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## lump praski

> Napisał lump praski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bobiczek
> 
> ...


Moze masz inne walory ........nie odpuszczaj tak od razu.   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Jak to starych nie??? Ktos doswiadczony tez musi byc aby okelzac tych malolatow.   :cool:

----------


## bobiczek

> Co komu po starym  Hanysie ? ? ?   jak na zlot przyjezdzaja same atrakcyjne mezatki   !  ! ! !


kurcze , aż mi ślina w kąciku ust się ulała.
co ja gadam, w jakim kąciku - cały już jestem obśliniony!!!!
Jadę!  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

no ja nie wiem , czy Stuk tak po dobroci choć jedną mężatkę odda   :Lol:  ...wiecie jaki on jest - jak pies ogrodnika   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

Chwla, chwila ale mezatki chyba tez maja cos do powiedzenia na ten temat.   :Roll:

----------


## frosch

a co z tymi nieatrakcyjnymi ?
i niemezatkami ?   :cry:  
w dodatku ....doswiadczonymi ???   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

*bobiczek* pasujemy do siebie idealnie   :cool:   :oops:   :Lol:  obgodomy wszystkich   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> no ja nie wiem , czy Stuk tak po dobroci choć jedną mężatkę odda   ...wiecie jaki on jest - jak pies ogrodnika


Co to za dwuznaczna aluzja?  :Confused:   :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Chwla, chwila ale mezatki chyba tez maja cos do powiedzenia na ten temat.


Nie mają  :Wink2:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał Zeljka
> 
> Chwla, chwila ale mezatki chyba tez maja cos do powiedzenia na ten temat.  
> 
> 
> Nie mają


Brutal   :big grin:  
A gdyby chciały powiedzieć O!  ?  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Zeljka
> 
> ...


O? A to mogą  :Wink2:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Przez grzeczność nawet powinny   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


Ale ile można o ciuchach gadać?   :ohmy:  

Na ten przykład: jak *dagullka*  już się  rozgada to............maskara  :Wink2:   :Roll: 



PS. Uciekam bo zaraz ścierą dostane.............

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


I tak się kończą marzenia, a ze ścierą wkracza rzeczywistość  :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


U mnie za ścierą nie wkracza rzeczywistość, tylko............


































...........wściekła żona  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Zwykle to na jedno wychodzi   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


Lepsza ściera niż stolarka..........

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


Przynajmniej na miękko   :big grin:  Nie to co wałek...  :ohmy:

----------


## lump praski

> Napisał lump praski
> 
> Co komu po starym  Hanysie ? ? ?   jak na zlot przyjezdzaja same atrakcyjne mezatki   !  ! ! !   
> 
> 
> kurcze , aż mi ślina w kąciku ust się ulała.
> co ja gadam, w jakim kąciku - cały już jestem obśliniony!!!!
> Jadę!


O fuuuuuuu...........  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ....ales sie zareklamowal !    :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

Taka forma lansu nowa.
Gitarę i akordeon zabierać ze sobą?  :big grin:  
Pięknie potrafie na "kaście" kujawiaki grać  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

bobiczek .... zabieraj, zabieraj  :big grin:

----------


## Tedii

Bobiczek, pociupiemy w duecie.  :Wink2:

----------


## bobiczek

Ty mi nie gadaj po beskidzku.
Jak kiblowałem w armii to falowiec młody wpadł do pokoju i wrzeszczy "choćcie dwóch, trzóch, będziem ciupać"!!!!!!!

W tłumaczeniu - :chodzcie 2, 3 bedziemy zrzucać węgiel

i jeszcze jeden z krotoszyna mnie atakował kiedyś "czy mam wolne ramiączko"

W tłumaczeniu - czy mam wolny wieszak.
A ja już mu w ryja chciałem prawie dać  :smile:

----------


## Tedii

Ciupanie to bardzo uniwersalna czynność (nie mylić z ciupcianiem).
Można ciupać drzewo,w karty,w pingponga albo na gitarze.  :Wink2:

----------


## bobiczek

Będę głupio chyba w pociągu wyglądał z kastą i gitarą na plecach.
Nie wiem czy mi bilet sprzedadzą...........
Chyba że u konduktora jak nie zauważy  :smile:

----------


## joola

*Proszę wszystkich tu zaglądających, żeby trzymali kciuki za naszego Komtura*...  :cry:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/wiadomosc...50,t159720.htm

----------


## Joskul

Chciałam się zapisać ale kto schował listę? Sztuk jeden.

----------


## sylvia1

> Chciałam się zapisać ale kto schował listę? Sztuk jeden.


Joskull kopę lat... 
to jako okoliczna mieszkanka przywozisz ciasto listę ciast zrobimy bliżej zlotu...  :Wink2:   :Roll:  

a listę już znalazłaś jak widzę  :cool:

----------


## Joskul

Sylvia, tylko nie ciasto, plizzzz  :oops:   Mogę sałatkę, dwie sałatki, nawet trzy. A witaj, witaj, ja tu ciągle czytam tylko się pisać nie nauczyłam  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

*Miło mi przedstawić głównego sponsora Zlotu forumowiczów 2009 

firma Bogatti*  http://www.bogatti.pl/

*Właściciel firmy przekazuje nam komplet mebli który zostanie wylosowany wśród forumowiczów na Zlocie.
Poniższe zdjęcia prezentują dwa komplety do wyboru w zależności od gustu osoby która wyciagnie z urny kartkę ze swoim nickiem forumowskim.
Oba komplety są warte ok 4000 zł. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

Pierwszy zestaw 


Drugi zestaw


*ponadto firma bogatti zadeklarwała się założyć za nas kwotę wynajmu wioski jesli nie znajdą się sposorzy na Zlot, a my podczas spotkanie zbierzemy kwotę 2500 zł ( bo tyle jest do oddania na chwilę obecną ) i przekażemy ją właścicielowi firmy który będzie oczywiście obecny na Zlocie, również otrzymay gadżety reklamowe które będą nagrodami w konkursach*


*PRAGNĘ PODZIEKOWAĆ FIRMIE BOGATTI ZA TEN GEST, POMOC I SYMPATIĘ DLA FORUMOWICZÓW* 

http://www.bogatti.pl/ - *SPOSNSOR ZLOTU FORUMOWICZÓW 2009*

----------


## daggulka

Baaaardzo dziękujemy sponsorowi   :big grin:   .... piękne mebelki ... a ja też mogę losować?  :oops:   :Roll:  

Zuzka , kochani forumowicze ... ja mam taką propozycję: 
ponieważ fajnych nagród innych niż mebelki bedzie jeszcze kilka  - zróbmy po prostu losy płatne ....  kwotę uzbieraną z losow przeznaczymy na zapłatę terenu ( być może bedzie mniej, ponieważ może jeszcze znajdą się chętni sponorzy)... jeśli zostanie coś pieniążków z tego celu - przeznaczymy dla Tomka jak i pieniążki z licytacji i urn  :Wink2:  . 
Czyli z atrakcji przewidywalibyśmy wtedy:

- losowanie nagród (kilku w tym główna) - losy płatne na rzecz zapłaty wynajmu terenu , pozostała kwota dla Tomka

- licytacja przedmiotów kultowych przywiezionych przez forumowiczów (a gwarantuję, że będzie o co walczyć  :Wink2:  ) - pieniązki dla Tomka

- chciałabym postawić jakąś urnę na zrzutę dla Tomka dla osób które chciałyby sie przyczynić, a nie udało im się nic wylicytować  :Wink2:  

- no i konkursy - dla forumowiczów , będzie można wygrać fajne gadżety   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

oczywiście to tylko propozycja ....czekam na sugestie  :big grin:

----------


## joola

*Zuzanka* super! A skąd masz takie wiadomości? Tak sobie pomyślałam...może i mnie okrzyczycie...ale...gdyby zamiast tych mebelków firma *Bogatti* przekazałaby podobną sumkę na rehabilitację *Tomka i Stefka Żelki*  :Roll:  Jeśli nie, to publicznie oznajmiam, że jak trafi na mnie, to oddam je właśnie na taki cel  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

pozwolisz że się przypatrzę opinia które sie tu mam nadzieję pojwją i dopiero się wypowiem, bo chcę poczekać na efekt kilku rozmów.......

----------


## joola

Oczywiście, oczywiście. To tylko taka nieśmiała propozycja z mojej strony i nie każdy musi się na nią zgodzić. Równie dobrze mogłoby być Porche do wylosowania  :Wink2:   i wtedy nie każdemu byłoby tak łatwo zrezygnować z nagrody. Podoba mi się też pomysł Dagguli z płatnymi losami. Nie musi to być jakaś zawrotna kwota. Każdy mógłby kupić więcej losów i jego szanse byłyby większe  :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Zuzanka* super! A skąd masz takie wiadomości? Tak sobie pomyślałam...może i mnie okrzyczycie...ale...gdyby zamiast tych mebelków firma *Bogatti* przekazałaby podobną sumkę na rehabilitację *Tomka i Stefka Żelki*  Jeśli nie, to publicznie oznajmiam, że jak trafi na mnie, to oddam je właśnie na taki cel


wiadomości są od właściciela firmy Bogatti z którym prowadziłam rozmowy od 2 tyg w tej sprawie. spotkalismy się w Urzucie i efekt tych rozmów jest powyżej, a namacalnie obejrzycie meble na Zlocie bo zostaną zaprezentowane.

dodam że właściel to fantastyczny człowiek i dziękuję mu w swoim i forumowiczów imieniu za podarowanie nam takiej klasy mebli !!!!

każdy zrobi to co uważa za stosowne z meblami - sposnsor je przkazuje na Zlot a nowy właściciel będzie mogł zrobić z nimi co uzna za słuszne i nie chce nikogo namawiać ani nic sugerować

----------


## stukpuk

> Baaaardzo dziękujemy sponsorowi    .... piękne mebelki ... a ja też mogę losować?   
> 
> Zuzka , kochani forumowicze ... ja mam taką propozycję: 
> ponieważ fajnych nagród innych niż mebelki bedzie jeszcze kilka (ale zdecydowanie mniej  prestiżowe  ) - zróbmy po prostu losy płatne ....  kwotę uzbieraną z losow przeznaczymy na zapłatę terenu ( być może bedzie mniej, ponieważ może jeszcze znajdą się chętni sponorzy)... jeśli zostanie coś pieniążków z tego celu - przeznaczymy dla Tomka jak i pieniążki z licytacji i urn  . 
> Czyli z atrakcji przewidywalibyśmy wtedy:
> 
> - losowanie nagród (kilku w tym główna) - losy płatne na rzecz zapłaty wynajmu terenu , pozostała kwota dla Tomka
> 
> - licytacja przedmiotów kultowych przywiezionych przez forumowiczów (a gwarantuję, że będzie o co walczyć  ) - pieniązki dla Tomka
> ...


Tyle okazji żeby coś wygrać!!!!  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Mam nadzieje, że sprawdzi się zasada, że  _"głupi ma zawsze szczęście_" i coś wkońcu wygram  :Roll:  )

Ja już wiem (z tajnego  źródła) ,że dagullka wygra  atrakcyjny/ekskluzywny/ wypasiony/zagraniczny krzaczek do ogrodu!!!!!)  :cry:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

moim zdaniem losy sa jak najbardziej ok 
swietny pomysl 
ale..... nie powinny stanowic rodzaju zaplaty za wynajem terenu 
 co bedzie jesli zebrana za nie suma nie wystarczy ????
uwazam, ze np.tydzien przed zlotem powinna zostac zamknieta lista chetnych w uczestnictwie w zlocie (najlepiej jakby do naszej lisy kazdy dopisal swoja deklaracje ze uisci oplate za wstep) .wtedy mozna bedzie policzyc jaka kase kazdy mialby przeznaczyc (mysle , ze dzieci wchodzic powinny bezplatnie) 
jesli ktos sie dopisze to tez zaden bol......kasy nigdy nie z duzo 
a pieniazki z losow mamy komu rozdawac (np. Tomek, Zeljka, Rafalek, dzieci Dandiego ....niewzne) 

*zuzanko*- odwalilas kawal niezlej roboty - RESPEKT !!!!   :ohmy:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Ja też podziwiam zuzankę ... biega, załatwia catering i napoje , szuka sponsorów .... wulkan nie kobieta  :big grin:   :Wink2:  ... tym bardziej będzie bardzo miło mi poznac ją osobiście - głos już poznałam telefonicznie   :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

Froschka .... masz rację w zasadzie ... tylko co na to inni?  :Roll:  
Nie doszlam do ładu z ilością osób ( nie każdy wpisywał osoby towarzyszące) ... ale gdyby tak mniej więcej chociaż .... to licząc na tą chwilę 85 forumowiczów , no załóżmy że 75 -bo może ktoś odpaść do tego osoby towarzyszące czyli małżonki , małżonkow ewentualnie kochanki czy kochanków  :Wink2:   :Lol:   ... i to też nie każdy , czyli np. 50 osób towarzyszących to juz w sumie mamy już 125 osób minimum , czyli biorę wariant nagorszy czyli że trzeba bedzie te 2500 zapłacić ... to jest 20 zeta od łebka  :Wink2:   :Lol:   ... myślę, że nie tragedia  :Wink2:  .

Ale decyzja należy do forumowiczów , ewentualnie do osób nahalnych medialnie (froschka?  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:  ) które zatwierdzą decyzję biorąc odpowiedzialność na swoją głowę  :Wink2:   :Lol:  .

I wtedy za losy każdy forumowicz ( myślę, ze losy będą zatytułowane nickami i każdy forumowicz otrzyma jeden żeby było sprawiedliwie) będzie można zapłacić tylko symbolicznie i kasa byłaby przeznaczona na szczytne cele   :big grin:  .

Na razie sobie tylko gdybam .... gdybym sie zapedziła - hamujcie moją choleryczną naturę   :oops:   :Lol:  .

----------


## Anoleiz

ja myślę, że trzeba liczyć 30 zł wpisowego i już
to nie są duże pieniądze
bilet do kina właściwie  :wink: 

i na tym powinniśmy się oprzeć
jak nie wystarczy, (chociaż powinno z naddatkiem) to resztę - to już będzie niewielka kwota, mogą pokryć pieniążki z losów lub licytacji, a reszta z atrakcji dla Tomka i Zeljki 

 :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> ja myślę, że trzeba liczyć 30 zł wpisowego i już
> to nie są duże pieniądze
> bilet do kina właściwie 
> 
> i na tym powinniśmy się oprzeć
> jak nie wystarczy, (chociaż powinno z naddatkiem) to resztę - to już będzie niewielka kwota, mogą pokryć pieniążki z losów lub licytacji, a reszta z atrakcji dla Tomka i Zeljki


a Zlot jest o niebo lepszy od kina !!!

tyle atrakcji, loterii, kokursów   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

i tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  yyyylu wspaniałych ludzi przyjedzie - spotkanie warte tych pieniedzy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Anoleiz

no toteż dlatego mówiem że to nie dużo jest
zwłaszcza, że faktycznie, płaci się za dorosłych, zwykle ok 60 zł by wyszło na rodzinę,
to jest normalna cena za - organizację, czy wynajem sali i tyle  :smile: 

śmiało myślę, że można liczyć takie wpisowe i już  :smile: 
tylko konto i termin wpłat podać  :smile:

----------


## andzik.78

Rozmawialam z szefem na temat wyjazdu, własciwie to mu oznajmiłam ,że 27 czerwca mnie nie ma . Powiedział tylko ok  :smile:   Teraz szukać pojazdu muszę. A tak przy okazji : 4 lipca w Mrągowie będę na kabaretonie i noclegu szukam , polecicie mi coś lub kogoś? Wiem ,że to sezon i w ogóle ale może znajdzie się nocleg na dwie osoby na 2-3 dni?

----------


## daggulka

Andzik ... jaaaaaak suuuper - bardzo się cieszę, ze będziesz  :big grin:  .

czyli że co?
bedziemy zbierać za wejściówki  ? nie jest to głupi pomysł .... ale zamiast na konto proponowałabym po prostu zbierać przy wejściu - ktoś dostaje identyfikator , i płaci za jedną bądź dwie osoby dorosłe (za dzieci nie)  :Roll:  
jak myślicie?
nie będą meli ludzie nic przeciw takiemu rozwiązaniu ?
może ktoś ma jakieś spostrzeżenia i chce się wypowiedzieć - zapraszamy  :big grin:  

być może zdarzy sie tak, że jednak uda sie pozyskać sponsorów i kwota ta bedzie mniejsza  :big tongue:  .... wszystko się okaże  w swoim czasie , zuzanka na pewno nas poinformuje  :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

a ja cały czas nie wiem czy będę mógł być   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

Jestem za zbieraniem przy wejściu.

----------


## frosch

mysle, ze opcja wejsciowki za 3 dychy od doroslego jest ok
platnosc przy wejsciu jak najbardziej !!!
niech sie inni jeszcze  wypowiedza 
dopisujemy deklaracje zaplaty przy wejsciu ( + ilosc osob) i gitara 
losy i te inne atrakcje osobno z przeznaczeniem dla potrzebujacych np. dla Tomeczka 
oprocz "pudla" dla Tomka mozna ustawic tez np. dla Zeljki , Rafalka , "Dzieciakow Dandiego" ---kto chce wrzuca komu chce itd.
to tylko propozycje  :Roll:

----------


## wu

dobrze gadacie trzeba Wam polać  :big grin:   a przed Zuzanką rozłożyć dywanik i każdy forumowicz po uiszczeniu wejściówki na kolanka przez Zuzą i czółkiem o ziemię za wysiłek włożony w zlot  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> dobrze gadacie trzeba Wam polać   a przed Zuzanką rozłożyć dywanik i każdy forumowicz po uiszczeniu wejściówki na kolanka przez Zuzą i czółkiem o ziemię za wysiłek włożony w zlot


  i po pierścieniach całować   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

dla takich kobiet to i bez dywaniku na kolana   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> a ja cały czas nie wiem czy będę mógł być


no allle ... musisz być ... nie ma totamto   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

ja jestem za wejsciówkami pobieranymi przy wreczaniu identyfikatora   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

dobra ... to już mamy tą sprawę z głowy .... moze sie zdarzyć, ze bedzie to mniej .... wszystko zależy  :Wink2:  
nie , zuzka?  :big grin:  

a co do afterparty ...dziś będzie propozycja z opisem i zdjęciami na wewontku do tego przeznaczonym - pewnie wieczorkiem , Gawel dla nas sprawdza  :big grin:  
i od razu mówię na co ja się nastawiam:
agroturystyka, 
wiata z ławkami  i skromne jedzonko  w razie deszczu  (chleb ze smalcem swojsjkim, i takie tam  :Wink2:  - w końcu mieszczuchy muszą posmakować  :Lol:  )
ognicho z patykami i kiełbaskami w razie słońca
tańce , śpiew , hulanki...gitarka  :big grin:  
duuużo piwa 
do białego rana

na sobieski sie nie nastawiajmy ... ma byc swojsko, tanio , na luzie ... najwazniejsze nie jest jedzenie , tylko zabawa  :big grin:  

jak Wam sie to widzi?  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

jaka ciiiiiiiisza ... niech sie ktoś wypowie , coby potem nie było że wieś śpiewa i tańczy i wszyscy mieli inne oczekiwania   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> dobra ... to już mamy tą sprawę z głowy .... moze sie zdarzyć, ze bedzie to mniej .... wszystko zależy  
> nie , zuzka?  
> 
> a co do afterparty ...dziś będzie propozycja z opisem i zdjęciami na wewontku do tego przeznaczonym - pewnie wieczorkiem , Gawel dla nas sprawdza  
> i od razu mówię na co ja się nastawiam:
> agroturystyka, 
> wiata z ławkami  i skromne jedzonko  w razie deszczu  (chleb ze smalcem swojsjkim, i takie tam  - w końcu mieszczuchy muszą posmakować  )
> ognicho z patykami i kiełbaskami w razie słońca
> tańce , śpiew , hulanki...gitarka  
> ...


Jak nie zobacze to nie uwierze  :ohmy:   :Lol:  


I jestem za wpisowym kasowanym na wejściu.

----------


## gawel

No to dobrze się nastawiłas  :Lol:  propozycja juz jest   :big grin:  , ale jedzonko raczej nie będzie skromne o ile sie zdecydujemy  :Roll:  Jak to jedzenie nie jest ważne no chyba nie kupimy paczki paluszków i wiadra wody sodowej  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

ja też poszukam popatrzę - bo byłam trochę zajęta, ale już się angażuję na nowo   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Senser

Dzieci moje kochane....czy mam rozumieć, że jeśli "Urzut" to ta sama "wioska" przy trasie katowickiej w jakiej poprzednio Murator organizował zlot bo się tak jakąś nie mogę dogrzebać...  :Smile: 

Dajcie znać, ile na głowę wychodzić ma ściepa....  :Smile:

----------


## daggulka

dokładnie tak ...ta sama wioska  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
ściepa .... max 30 zeta od dorosłego  łepka (za dzieci nie płacimy)  .... ale coś mi się zdo, że jak się jeszcze trochę ludzisków zapisze to wyjdzie mniej  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

Tak , a sciepa nie wiem jeszcze

----------


## daggulka

no i ściepa na afterparty .... ale to już osobna historia ... w innym wątku, tutaj:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm

----------


## sylvia1

> dokładnie tak ...ta sama wioska   
> ściepa .... max 30 zeta od dorosłego  łepka (za dzieci nie płacimy)  .... ale coś mi się zdo, że jak się jeszcze trochę ludzisków zapisze to wyjdzie mniej


Daggulka a ta ściepa to komu i gdzie?

----------


## daggulka

Wszystkie ściepy będa zbierane przy wejściu  :big grin:  
zrobie sobie dla każdego osobną koszulke , w której bedzie identyfikator , los z nickiem który zostanie wrzucony do urny , informacja o tym, czy delikwent bierze udział w afterparty ( i tez od razu zapłaci)  :Lol:  ... i co mi tam jeszcze przyjdzie do głowy   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

To po ile w końcu się składamy, komu i gdzie?
Trzeba to jasno powiedzieć - może w osobnym wątku bo tu już za dużo informacji jest.

----------


## Senser

> To po ile w końcu się składamy, komu i gdzie?
> Trzeba to jasno powiedzieć - może w osobnym wątku bo tu już za dużo informacji jest.


Zapłacisz mi 200 i już niczym więcej nie musisz się przejmować...   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*WSZYSTKIE INFORMACJE O FINANSACH TUTAJ:*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/sprawy-fi...ne,t160617.htm

----------


## [email protected]

Po wielu, bardzo wielu próbach pozyskania sponsora ze sprzetem nagłaśniającym informuję że nie udało się   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  

i szukamy wśród forumowiczów osób/osoby które może pomóc aby było nas słychać na Zlocie, a konkretnie osoby prowadzące spotkanie, konkursy czy licytację....

liczę że ktoś z nas "uratuje" akustykę na Zlocie i bedzie głośno   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

zuzka ...nie martw się, na pewno ktoś nam pomoże  :big grin:  
zaraz ładnie poprosimy  :Wink2:  

*BARDZO GRZECZNIE I UPRZEJMIE PROSZĘ O POMOC W SPRAWIE NAGŁOŚNIENIA SPOTKANIA W URZUCIE - PROSZĘ TAKŻE TUTAJ:*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/prosba-o-...ne,t160757.htm

*TO BARDZO WAŻNE ..... WYMAGANIA NIEWYGÓROWANE , MA BYĆ PO PROSTU SŁYCHAĆ   I  MA GRAĆ MUZYKA   NA OBSZARZE MIN. 1000M2 (10 AR - ODPOWIEDNIK WIELKOŚCIOWY MOJEJ POSESJI , MYSLĘ ŻE STYKNIE   )*

----------


## [email protected]

Po długich i intensywnych poszukiwaniach sposorów, wystosowałam zapytania, prowadziłam rozmowy i.......
niestety brak pozytywnych efektów  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   - prawie 
mamy głównego sponsora firmę *Bogatti* ( fudator mebli ) i firmę *Keyto* która dostarczy nam drewnianą hustawkę, altanę, zestaw biesiadny i placyk dla dzieci ale......
myslałam że uda mi się pozyskać środki finansowe, żeby zmniejszyć wydatki obciążające forumowiczów za wynajem Wioski - nie udało się....
firmy zasłaniaja się kryzysem   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

ale jeśli ktoś z forumowiczów uważa że jest firma z która warto porozmawiać - bardzo chętnie to uczynię lub może ktos sam chce ponegocjować   :Wink2:  

http://www.bogatti.pl/

http://www.keyto.pl/

----------


## daggulka

> Po długich i intensywnych poszukiwaniach sposorów, wystosowałam zapytania, prowadziłam rozmowy i.......
> niestety brak pozytywnych efektów     - prawie 
> mamy głównego sponsora firmę *Bogatti* ( fudator mebli ) i firmę *Keyto* która dostarczy nam drewnianą hustawkę, altanę, zestaw biesiadny i placyk dla dzieci ale......
> myslałam że uda mi się pozyskać środki finansowe, żeby zmniejszyć wydatki obciążające forumowiczów za wynajem Wioski - nie udało się....
> firmy zasłaniaja się kryzysem     
> 
> ale jeśli ktoś z forumowiczów uważa że jest firma z która warto porozmawiać - bardzo chętnie to uczynię lub może ktos sam chce ponegocjować   
> 
> http://www.bogatti.pl/
> ...


*Odnośnie sponsorów - ja tylko dodam tylko  jeszcze , iż kwotę 1000zł otrzymaliśmy od anonimowego forumowicza  za co bardzo mu dziękujemy    .... oświadczam jednocześnie , iż kwota darowana została spożytkowana godnie i gwarantuję , że  każdy forumowicz na spotkaniu to odczuje  *

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Po długich i intensywnych poszukiwaniach sposorów, wystosowałam zapytania, prowadziłam rozmowy i.......
> niestety brak pozytywnych efektów     - prawie 
> mamy głównego sponsora firmę *Bogatti* ( fudator mebli ) i firmę *Keyto* która dostarczy nam drewnianą hustawkę, altanę, zestaw biesiadny i placyk dla dzieci ale......
> myslałam że uda mi się pozyskać środki finansowe, żeby zmniejszyć wydatki obciążające forumowiczów za wynajem Wioski - nie udało się....
> firmy zasłaniaja się kryzysem     
> 
> ale jeśli ktoś z forumowiczów uważa że jest firma z która warto porozmawiać - bardzo chętnie to uczynię lub może ktos sam chce ponegocjować   
> ...


no widzisz, przez tą anonimowość pominełam takiego darczyncę i to pierwszego który wyszedł nam z pomocna dłonia i zasobną kieszenią 

wielkie sorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

osobiście pięknie przeproszę i dłoń uscisnę   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

*Anonimowemu darczyńcy DZIĘKUJĘ RAZ JESZCZE*

----------


## coolibeer

Dobra jeśli chodzi o nagłośnienie to możecie spać spokojnie już. Załatwię

----------


## [email protected]

> Dobra jeśli chodzi o nagłośnienie to możecie spać spokojnie już. Załatwię


super !!!!  

a jakies blizsze informacje   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

no widzicie? 
JA WIEDZIAŁAM, ZE TAK BĘDZIE ... no wiedziałam   :big grin:  

ja kiedyś osiwne przez to wszystko ... wory pod oczami bo pół nocy nie spałam ino myslałam kogo tu za fraki wziąć coby pomógł ... i brać nie musiałam, a sie znalazł *coolibeer* ...także redakcja odpisała, ze ma swój jak to ujęli : "leciwy" sprzęt , dali namiary na człowieka który nagłaśniał juz ich spotkania ... wszystko sie układa slicznie   :big grin:  

oczywiście skoro *coolibeer*  się zaoferował - nie może być inaczej - jeśli jest w stanie to zorganizowac - jesteśmy bardzo wdzieczni za pomoc i pomoc przyjmiemy   :big grin:   ... a juz sie bałam, ze od Edzi księdza bede muusiała ta tube pożyczać   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

*WSZYSTKO SIE SLICZNIE UKŁADA   
WIĘC
CZAS POMYSLEĆ O FANTACH NA LICYTACJĘ   
jeśli ktos ma coś co chciałby przeznaczyć na aukcję - 
niech zabierze ze sobą za zlot * *

przy odbiorze identyfikatora fanty będą przyjmowane , ewidencjonowane , 
a następnie co zdążymy - zlicytujemy na zlocie
a te których nie zdążymy zlicytować - zostaną wystawione na aukcji internetowo-forumowej aby Ci którzy nie byli na spotkaniu także mieli szansę coś dla siebie wylicytować   

cel wszystkich działań licytacyjno-aukcyjno-urnowych jest jeden w tym roku.... myślę, że dla wszystkich priorytetowy:
REHABILITACJA  dla  TOMEK1950 żeby szybko wrócił do zdrowia i do nas  *

----------


## [email protected]

Informuję z wielką przyjemnością że do grona naszych sponsorów dołącza forumowicz *coolibeer* który pokrywa koszty wynajmu sprzętu nagłaśniającego  na nasz Zlot ( a to nie mała kasa  :Roll:   ), który osobiście dostarczy z Częstochowy i pomoże w realizacji imprezy,
 a cieszę się podwójnie bo nie był pewnien czy w ogóle będzie na Zlocie ale dla uratowania słyszalności pojawi się w komplecie ze sprzętem   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

i jak tu Was nie kochać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Ukłony i Buziaki dla* coolibrra* za pomoc   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

bądź co bądź na forumowiczów zawsze mozna liczyć !!!!!!!!!!!!

*Coolibeer jesteś WIELKI*

----------


## daggulka

potwierdzam ... jest wielki  :big grin:  
a nasi forumowicze to ja juz nie raz mówiłam  ... jak jedna wielka rodzina   :smile:  
nigdy nie zostałam bez pomocy jeśli o nią poprosiłam   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Szykuje się impra ciekawsza niż redakcyjna  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Szykuje się impra ciekawsza niż redakcyjna


no , ba.....   :big grin:

----------


## gawel



----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
>    Szykuje się impra ciekawsza niż redakcyjna   
> 
> 
> no , ba.....


ziomala kusisz   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


tak właśnie patrzę, że Cie jeszcze chyba tylko przez niedopatrzenie na listę jeszcze nie wpisałam  i na zlot i na afterparty  :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> potwierdzam ... jest wielki


po czym tak sądzisz?  :smile:  

A tak na serio to nie aż taka duża kwota wynajmu i mam nadzieje że nagłośnienie wystarczy. 2 kolumny na statywie do tego 2 mikrofony mixer + 2 cd aby sobie jakaś muzyczka leciała podczas pikniku. Do tego mam dla dzieci jeszcze atrakcje w postaci Maszyny do wytwarzania Baniek oraz jak się uda maszyna do śniegu. Scenariusz już widziałem ale nikomu ani mru mru  :big tongue:  

Dagulka i Zuzanka dobra robota.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

*Daggulka* - co roku w ostatnim momencie mi coś wyskakuje więc nie chcę się deklarować nie mając pewności   :cry:   :cry:   :Confused: 

*Cooliber* - przy takich imprezkach każdy wkład się liczy - nie mówiąc o osobach które ratują sytuację   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

coolibeer - jeszcze raz dzieki wielkie za stałą nieocenioną pomoc  na rożnych płaszczyznach  :Wink2:   :big grin:  
a że tak powiem ... jak u Ciebie z afterparty? wpisz się na lstę:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm

Eugeniusz ... no ale może jak Cie wpiszę na listę to wieksza motywację bedziesz miał coby Ci nic nie wypadło  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:  .

----------


## gawel

> coolibeer - jeszcze raz dzieki wielkie za stałą nieocenioną pomoc  na rożnych płaszczyznach   
> a że tak powiem ... jak u Ciebie z afterparty? wpisz się na lstę:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm
> 
> Eugeniusz ... no ale może jak Cie wpiszę na listę to wieksza motywację bedziesz miał coby Ci nic nie wypadło    .


Daga On juz sie dawno wpisłał   :Lol:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

no ale co, gdzie, ja- pozycje prosze mi podać  .....bo ja chyba oślepłam od tgo laptoka  :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> coolibeer - jeszcze raz dzieki wielkie za stałą nieocenioną pomoc  na rożnych płaszczyznach   
> a że tak powiem ... jak u Ciebie z afterparty? wpisz się na lstę:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm
> 
> Eugeniusz ... no ale może jak Cie wpiszę na listę to wieksza motywację bedziesz miał coby Ci nic nie wypadło    .
> 
> 
> Daga On juz sie dawno wpisłał


hm

----------


## gawel

coolibeer sie wpisał   :Roll:   :oops:  , samjuz nie wiem sam na to afterparty w koncunie trafie chociaż mam najbliżej ze szystkichjak takdalej pójdzie , bosze a to jeszcze tyle dni zostało jak bedzie now to ja nie wiem   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## coolibeer

> coolibeer sie wpisał    , samjuz nie wiem sam na to afterparty w koncunie trafie chociaż mam najbliżej ze szystkichjak takdalej pójdzie , bosze a to jeszcze tyle dni zostało jak bedzie now to ja nie wiem


Gaweł ty nie patrz na Pawła bo on sobie w domu radę da tylko się zapisuj  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

bedzie dobrze...bedzie dobrze..... bedzie dobrze..... 
afirmacje stosuję juz od kilku dni coby nie osiwnąć    :Lol:  

polcam wszystkim    :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> coolibeer sie wpisał    , samjuz nie wiem sam na to afterparty w koncunie trafie chociaż mam najbliżej ze szystkichjak takdalej pójdzie , bosze a to jeszcze tyle dni zostało jak bedzie now to ja nie wiem   
> 
> 
> Gaweł ty nie patrz na Pawła bo on sobie w domu radę da tylko się zapisuj


Ja sie zapisałem 100 lat temu pod poz 18  ) a afterparty z Daga załatwiam bo to ulice dalej niż mieszkam wiec bede na 101%

----------


## daggulka

zgadza się , Gawel nasza prawa ręka jeśli chodzi o afterparty  :Wink2:  ... całkowicie się na niego zdałam - na szczęście zechciał poświęcić swój czas i załatwił nam fajne swojskie miejsce - scenerię do gadania i śpiewania do białego rana przy dobrym żarełku z możliwością noclegowania  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
*nie podziękowałam Ci jeszcze , Gawle - więc niniejszym to czynię*  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

No juz dziekowałaś   :oops:  , Boże żeby sie udało bo sie potne   :cry:

----------


## daggulka

> No juz dziekowałaś   , Boże żeby sie udało bo sie potne


dziękowałam, ale nie publicznie   :oops:   :big grin:  

uda się , uda- musi ... najwyżej razem się bedziemy ciąć   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Wieczór Podziękowań nam się dziś zrobił. Więc ja też dziękuję wszystkim hehehe  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Wieczór Podziękowań nam się dziś zrobił. Więc ja też dziękuję wszystkim hehehe


ło matko ... a Ty za co?  :ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

A my Tobie   :Wink2:  very thank's from the mountain !   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> Wieczór Podziękowań nam się dziś zrobił. Więc ja też dziękuję wszystkim hehehe 
> 
> 
> ło matko ... a Ty za co?


Tobie też Daga dziekujęmy thank you!     thank you!    thank you!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

podziękujecie jak sie uda ... na razie niezamaco   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> podziękujecie jak sie uda ... na razie niezamaco


no wiesz są 2 uda  :Lol:  , albo sie uda albo sienie uda   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Stukowa

:ohmy:   :ohmy:  Trzeba skontrolować męża?  :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

gawel - no, i z tym optymistycznym akcentem   :Roll:  .... dobranoc   :Lol:  

idę spać, od kilku dni spię po 5 godzin ....jak dla mnie masakra .... przy takim tempie życie za kilka dni bede wygladać jak Yoda  :Lol:  ....zmarszczki, wory pod oczami , siwe włosy   :oops:   :Lol:  

na zlocie na pewno wszyscy będą wiedzieć, że ja to ja   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

:Lol:   :cool:

----------


## Bramer

*daggulko!*

żeby tylko *adam* tego nie przeczytał... _o tych worach...zmarszczkach, itd..._,_ bo Ci co jeszcze popełni..._  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

> gawel - no, i z tym optymistycznym akcentem   .... dobranoc   
> 
> idę spać, od kilku dni spię po 5 godzin ....jak dla mnie masakra .... przy takim tempie życie za kilka dni bede wygladać jak Yoda  ....zmarszczki, wory pod oczami , siwe włosy    
> 
> na zlocie na pewno wszyscy będą wiedzieć, że ja to ja



mój idol
Spotkać go w realu, mniam, mniam..... - :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> *daggulko!*
> 
> żeby tylko *adam* tego nie przeczytał... _o tych worach...zmarszczkach, itd..._,_ bo Ci co jeszcze popełni..._


Adaś mi wybaczy , poza tym facetom bardziej przystoi bardziej mniej bardziejszy wygląd niz kobitom ... mam nadzieje, ze zrozumieliscie o co mi chodzi   :oops:   :Lol:  
ja tam nie wiem, ale facet medialny  to może być gruby , łysy , stary i piegowaty .... a kobita medialna jak ma 5 kilo więcej na tyłku i zmarszczki to już kuźwa ..... obgadana jest na wszystkie strony  :oops:   :Lol:   :Evil:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Trzeba skontrolować męża?


jeszcze nie- on przychodzi na ; _sex , stosunek_ .... same _uda_ go nie przyciagają   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał Stukowa
> 
>   Trzeba skontrolować męża?  
> 
> 
> jeszcze nie- on przychodzi na ; _sex , stosunek_ .... same _uda_ go nie przyciagają


Uda nie sa ważne...................i tak idą na bok  :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Stukowa
> 
> ...


No wiesz   :Roll:   albo do góry   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jea

cieniasy...

----------


## daggulka

> cieniasy...


podobne zdanie mamy, widzę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

no ładnie pogadamy   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no to mam przechlapane   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Albo jedna  do dołu,  a druga skosem do góry....  :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


To się czasem nazywa nogi na szóstą   :Lol:  , mogą być jeszcze na za piętnaście trzecia   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ło jessoooo   :ohmy:   :oops:   :Lol:  ...odpuszczam  -  wracamy do tematu:
na afterparty mp3 bede nagrywać .... czy polska klasyka typu dżem, tsa, republika, oddział zamknięty, kult państwu odpowiada? tak napradę słucham znacznie "cięższych" rytmów  :Wink2:   ... ale nie będę narażać bębenków szanownych słuchaczy   :Lol:   ...natomiast współczesnej  "muzyki" łupucupouhopsasa przepraszam bardzo wszystkich - nie zdzierżę   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

Daguś, zainteresowałaś mnie... Przybliż arcyinteresujące pojęcie cięższa muzyka?

----------


## daggulka

zdaję sobie sprawę, iz to czego ja słucham - nie nadaje się na afterparty   :oops:   :Lol:  
Iron Maiden, Megadeth,  Metallica (stara   :Wink2:  ) , Blind Guardian ...   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

To ja na drugim biegunie - stary punk, a nowiej Rammstein, Toten Hosen, takoż sporo jugoli, choćby Laibach (koniecznie muszę na ich wystawę do Łodzi)!!!! Ale w obu przypadkach nie nadaje się na AP   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Die Toten Hosen , Rammstein ... znam, wychowałam się na The Clash i Sex Pistols ... za młodu bujałam się z punkami    :big grin:  
iten mjuzik też się  faktycznie nie nadaje ....   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> zdaję sobie sprawę, iz to czego ja słucham - nie nadaje się na afterparty    
> Iron Maiden, Megadeth,  Metallica (stara   ) , Blind Guardian ...


jak dobrze podkręcisz sprzet to nie masz myszy w domu   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

Dobra ale jak usłysze te gosie i zosie i inne co jak spiewają to przypomina reklame soku marchwiowego to juz lepiej po cichu posiedźmy bo mozna zdechnąć jak usłysze lenke to tez zwieje   :ohmy:

----------


## gawel

Wiemyco sienie nadaje tosie nadaje co wszystkim sie podoba???  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> zdaję sobie sprawę, iz to czego ja słucham - nie nadaje się na afterparty    
> Iron Maiden, Megadeth,  Metallica (stara   ) , Blind Guardian ...  
> 
> 
> jak dobrze podkręcisz sprzet to nie masz myszy w domu


ten sprzęt?


żartuję .... na tym gra starsza córa oraz małż ... ja, kiedyś trochę na klasycznej .... dawno i nieprawda  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

ja w latach 80. fotografowalem koncerty punkowe, bo miałem wejścia... Ale z Clash i Pistolsów zdecydowanie wybieram Damned i Sham69, a przede wszystkim Buzzcocs. Z dzisiejszego punktu słyszeniania takie "When the Kids are united" to nieomal taneczny kawałek   :big grin:  
No i ekstatyczny Biafra z Kennedysów... Ech...

----------


## barranki2

ja w latach 80. fotografowalem koncerty punkowe, bo miałem wejścia... Ale z Clash i Pistolsów zdecydowanie wybieram Damned i Sham69, a przede wszystkim Buzzcocs. Z dzisiejszego punktu słyszeniania takie "Kids are united" to nieomal taneczny kawałek   :big grin:  
No i ekstatyczny Biafra z Kennedysów... Ech...

----------


## daggulka

to już wiemy na pewno, że to czego słuchamy się na pewno nie nadaje   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:  

a może być ta moja wersja light czy poświęcić swoje ideały i nagrać także te wilki, chylińskie, varius manksy i inne ?  :Wink2:   :big grin:  

dobra, nie bede taka - w końcu ja nie monopolista   :oops:   ... gawel wybacz : śpiewające lale od jednego przeboju też nagram , ale na inny plik  :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

z muzyką i słuchaczami to jest tak jak z kobietą i mężczyzną   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  "jeszcze się nie narodził coby wszystkim/kobiecie dogodził "  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ALE najważniejsze aby w pląsach nie przeszkadzała   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  - oczywiście muzyka i .........   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

> z muzyką i słuchaczami to jest tak jak z kobietą i mężczyzną      "jeszcze się nie narodził coby wszystkim/*kobiecie* dogodził "


Pięknie to ująłeś. Tak trzymaj  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

to wy zamierzacie pląsać???   :oops:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
z pląsania to ja tylko kiwanie na krześle   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> to wy zamierzacie pląsać???      
> z pląsania to ja tylko kiwanie na krześle


to co to za imprezka bez pląsów    :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

to może jeszcze na tym skorzystam i mmnie ktoś pląsać nauczy   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ... za zaś jak znalazł   :oops:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> to może jeszcze na tym skorzystam i mmnie ktoś pląsać nauczy    ... za zaś jak znalazł


Wolne-przytulańce tylko potrafie, moge uczyć....tylko uwaga na stopy...........( a troszke ważę  :Roll:  )

----------


## Eugeniusz_

*Stuku* buciki z noskami stalowymi i nic nie rusza   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ja nie wiem jak Wy, ale im bliżej zlotu to mam większy ścisk żołądka   :oops:   :Roll:  ... boję się - tak chciałabym , żeby wszystko się udało jak należy   :Roll:

----------


## stukpuk

> ja nie wiem jak Wy, ale im bliżej zlotu to mam większy ścisk żołądka    ... boję się - tak chciałabym , żeby wszystko się udało jak należy


A tu kicha..............  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ja nie wiem jak Wy, ale im bliżej zlotu to mam większy ścisk żołądka    ... boję się - tak chciałabym , żeby wszystko się udało jak należy  
> 
> 
> A tu kicha..............


a ja harakiri   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> ja nie wiem jak Wy, ale im bliżej zlotu to mam większy ścisk żołądka    ... boję się - tak chciałabym , żeby wszystko się udało jak należy


Daggula postawisz kistę piwa i nawet nie zauważą że może być coś nie tak   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> ja nie wiem jak Wy, ale im bliżej zlotu to mam większy ścisk żołądka    ... boję się - tak chciałabym , żeby wszystko się udało jak należy  
> 
> 
> Daggula postawisz kistę piwa i nawet nie zauważą że może być coś nie tak


to by było przekupstwo ...   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ... chociaż ...hm... ten jeden raz mogłabym dać łapówkę dla świętego spokoju ....swojego oczywiście    :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

a i pląsy będą łatwiejsze   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

pląsy .....hm... coś mi się zdo, że na tym afterparty to się bedzie dziaaaaało, że hoho   :oops:   :Lol:  
zaczynam się zastanawiać , czy jednak brać tą moją 16- latkę z kilku powodów z czego najważniejszym jest chyba obawa  o utratę autorytetu jak zobaczy mamusie przeważnie zrównoważoną psychicznie pląsającą aktualnie  wkoło ogniska   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

oj zastanów się dziołcha toć, ni wisz co bydzie  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

a to groźba _jezd_ ???   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

żartuję ... niech jedzie, fajna jest ... zajmie sie sobą   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
a jak jeszcze bedzie jakiś latorośl w wieku naście lat i gitara pod ręką ... to mam ją z głowy na cały wieczór   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Dagulka jak tam postępy w scenariuszu?  :big tongue:  Bo czasu ci nie starczy heheh  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

no oczywiście w weekend nie miałam czasu  :oops:   na nic ... nie przysiadłam do niczego, że o końkursach nie wspomnę   :oops:   :Roll:  ... ale obiecuje sie poprawić  :Wink2:  
zarz się zabieram do drukowania losów , a potem za scenariusz   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> no oczywiście w weekend nie miałam czasu   na nic ... nie przysiadłam do niczego, że o końkursach nie wspomnę    ... ale obiecuje sie poprawić  
> zarz się zabieram do drukowania losów , a potem za scenariusz


a ja jutro na łowy ruszam - może coś złowię fajnego i na Zlot zabiorę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Dagulka jak tam postępy w scenariuszu?  Bo czasu ci nie starczy heheh


słyszałam że my duecik będziemy tworzyć   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no oczywiście w weekend nie miałam czasu   na nic ... nie przysiadłam do niczego, że o końkursach nie wspomnę    ... ale obiecuje sie poprawić  
> zarz się zabieram do drukowania losów , a potem za scenariusz   
> 
> 
> a ja jutro na łowy ruszam - może coś złowię fajnego i na Zlot zabiorę


[email protected] a swoi - forumowi  nie wystarczą   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


jasne że tak   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

to taka zaszyfrowana wiadomość dla wtajemniczonych    :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

nio   :cool:   :cool:  żeby to było ostatni raz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> nio    żeby to było ostatni raz


co ty, ja mówię zawsze : żeby to był przedostatni raz i tej wersji będziemy się trzymać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> nio    żeby to było ostatni raz     
> 
> 
> co ty, ja mówię zawsze : żeby to był przedostatni raz i tej wersji będziemy się trzymać


takie podejście lubię    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , nie ma jak trzymać się wersji 4573 wariant f   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## andzik.78

A ja teraz nie wiem czy będę mogła zostać i mam pytanie jak sie okaże ,że na afterparty mam okazję dołączyć to co? Będę mogła? Istnieje możliwość ,że w ostatniej chwili się zapiszę?

----------


## daggulka

to Gawel musi odpowiedzieć- bo on ma rzut beretem i on załatwia afterparterowe rzeczy u Pani Osińskiej   :Wink2:  , ale ja myślę .... że raczej nie bedzie problemu  :Wink2:  .... tym bardziej, że moża zdarzyć się tak, że w ostatniej chwili ktoś nie dojedzie lub zrezygnuje (choć patrząc na listę z afterparty - mam nadzieję, że nie   :Wink2:  ).... w każdytm razie Gawel się dowie i odpowie ...ale ja myślę, że nie powinno być problemu upchnąć tam w razie czego jedną Andzię   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> to Gawel musi odpowiedzieć- bo on ma rzut beretem i on załatwia afterparterowe rzeczy u Pani Osińskiej   , ale ja myślę .... że raczej nie bedzie problemu  .... tym bardziej, że moża zdarzyć się tak, że w ostatniej chwili ktoś nie dojedzie lub zrezygnuje (choć patrząc na listę z afterparty - mam nadzieję, że nie   ).... w każdytm razie Gawel się dowie i odpowie ...ale ja myślę, że nie powinno być problemu upchnąć tam w razie czego jedną Andzię


a ja mogę tyż   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

dobra, wpisuję Was na listę afterparterową ze znakami zapytania , ok?

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> dobra, wpisuję Was na listę afterparterową ze znakami zapytania , ok?


Daggulka znowu kusisz   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no bo sam powiedz .... co to za impra bez afterparty ???!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Daggulka - after można być po after   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
- zgadzam się z Tobą   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> Dagulka jak tam postępy w scenariuszu?  Bo czasu ci nie starczy heheh 
> 
> 
> słyszałam że my duecik będziemy tworzyć


Tak jasne. I z bekiem i podbitym okiem wrócę do domu... 



ale co tam raz się żyje  :smile:  

 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał coolibeer
> 
> ...


byle trakcyjnie było i co wspominać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  to tam pod trakcje jakąś będą podłączać   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał coolibeer
> 
> ...


na co ci trakcja wystarczę Ja   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

i że o ATRAKCJE chodziło ale ze sniadania nie jadlam to literke zjadałam   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

Coco jumbo i do przodu  :smile:  Pracuj nad scenariuszem żeby wpadek nie było  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Coco jumbo i do przodu  Pracuj nad scenariuszem żeby wpadek nie było


o NIE wpadka mówimy STOP 

ale wiesz ty chyba we mnie nie wierzysz   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

żebym ja sobie na wpadkę pozwoliła - NIGDY   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

a tak naprawdę to ja głęboko wierzę w Ciebie   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  



to ty jesteś gwatrantem bezawaryjności w tym spektaklu   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Mam nadzieje że wszystko pójdzie tak jak napiszecie w scenariuszu  :smile:  Scenariusz to podstawa spektaklu  :smile:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Jakie wpadki i nieudane przed i po after ..................jeżeli bagażniki będą pełne no i ...............twarze usmiechnięte, .....................Stuku ze "swoim" haremem   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , .................z zapasem butów  z metalowymi noskami ...........................(dla Pań   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  ), ..............a zawsze można zrobić poprawiny   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ...........dla rehabilitacji   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Jakie wpadki i nieudane przed i po after ..................jeżeli bagażniki będą pełne no i ...............twarze usmiechnięte, .....................Stuku ze "swoim" haremem     , .................z zapasem butów  z metalowymi noskami ...........................(dla Pań     ), ..............a zawsze można zrobić poprawiny        ...........dla rehabilitacji



o tak, tak tu rehabilitacja jest jak najbardziej zalecana wręcz konieczna   :Wink2:  

i systematyczna   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

mam coraz większą pewnośc, że na tegorocznym  zlocie to się takie przyjaźnie zawiążą , że rehabilitacja będzie prawdziwie długofalowo systematyczna   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> mam coraz większą pewnośc, że na tegorocznym  zlocie to się takie przyjaźnie zawiążą , że rehabilitacja będzie prawdziwie długofalowo systematyczna


a widzę że się związują już przed Zlotem   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> mam coraz większą pewnośc, że na tegorocznym  zlocie to się takie przyjaźnie zawiążą , że rehabilitacja będzie prawdziwie długofalowo systematyczna   
> 
> 
> Jest już jedna przyjaźń która się zawiązała heheh
> 
> Moja z Żywcem



...... a ktos Żywca przywozi????   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

usunęło mi się. 

kurcze 


tak jeden ze sponsorów tej imprezy  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> usunęło mi się. 
> 
> kurcze 
> 
> 
> tak jeden ze sponsorów tej imprezy



ocokaman   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

ze co się usunęło   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

Potrzebni Panowie do Dmuchania w sobotę przed Zlotem   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

przyjmuję zapisy chętnych   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Potrzebni Panowie do Dmuchania w sobotę przed Zlotem     
> 
> przyjmuję zapisy chętnych


balonów czy materacy ??????   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

usunęło mi się ostatni wpis na który kolega Eugeniusz odpisał.


Uciekam troszkę popracować bo trzeba zarobić na życie  :wink:  heheh

----------


## barranki2

Do dmuchania to tylko stuk. Przez cały czas tak się wyrywał...

----------


## BetaGreta

Jeśli to chodzi o balony to mogę przywieźć pompki (i męża - jeszcze o tym nie wie, ale mam nadzieję, że się zgodzi   :Roll:  ), ręczne ale dość dobre - szybko idzie pompowanie nimi. Mogę dorzucić też balony i ewentualnie patyczki z zatyczkami do balonów.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jeśli to chodzi o balony to mogę przywieźć pompki (i męża - jeszcze o tym nie wie, ale mam nadzieję, że się zgodzi   ), ręczne ale dość dobre - szybko idzie pompowanie nimi. Mogę dorzucić też balony i ewentualnie patyczki z zatyczkami do balonów.


*Becia* - dzięki !!!!!!!!

balonów kupiłam ok 300 -  chyba wystarczy ale jak mozesz to przywiez i od siebie ale bardzo chetnie zagospodarujemy patyczki i skorzystamy z pompki i męża   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

Ale impreza się szykuje.  :cool:  




> Potrzebni *Panowie do Dmuchania* w sobotę przed Zlotem     
> przyjmuję zapisy chętnych





> *Becia* - dzięki !!!!!!!!
>  skorzystamy z pompki  męża


Już mi szkoda, tych którzy nie będą obecni na niej.  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ale impreza się szykuje.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ale wyłapałeś słowa, ja dopiero teraz zaskoczyłam co napisałam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> Ale impreza się szykuje.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i myślisz ze ktoś uwierzy że dopiero teraz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> ...


nie ma szans ???????????????   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


hm,..........może jak na imprezce poczęstujesz trunkiem poprawiającym wiarę w ludzi   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


ja z tych nie pijących więc nie wiem co to za trunek   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

a chyba nie chcę dać plamy więc jakas podpowiedź by się przydała, choćby pół na pół, telefon do przyjaciela albo publiczność - obojetne oby skuteczne   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

w milionerach nie miałabym szans więc może choć tu spróbuję -



chodzi o PIWO ?????????

----------


## Eugeniusz_

zobaczymy   :Lol:  zobaczymy   :ohmy:  i sporawdzimy czy poskutkuje   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  o kurcze mamy być królikami doświadczalnymi   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> zobaczymy   zobaczymy   i sporawdzimy czy poskutkuje     o kurcze mamy być królikami doświadczalnymi


satysfakcja gwarantowana - jak w reklamie i bez tego "prawie" które podobno robi wielką różnicę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

*[email protected], daggulka* coś mi się zdaje że o czymś zapomniałyście organizując zlot...
















Czy zamówiłyście super Pogodę na zlot?

----------


## [email protected]

> *[email protected], daggulka* coś mi się zdaje że o czymś zapomniałyście organizując zlot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OCZYWIŚCIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

będzie piekny, słoneczny weekend   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

































mam nadzieję   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

nawet jak nie będzie ładnej pogody ... to mamy do dyspozycji w Urzucie halę , na afterparty wiatę .... na głowę padać nie będzie  :big grin:  
ale - oczywiście uper by było gdyby słoneczko było i cueplutko   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

*WAŻNE WIADOMOŚCI O AFTERPARTY 

proszę wszystkich afterparterowiczów o uściślenie na liście bądź podanie mi na priv swojej 100% obecności oraz podanie ilości osób towarzyszących i wieku (dorosły/dziecko) .... max. termin dopisywania się do listy - 19 czerwiec !!!!


LISTĘ OBECNOŚCI NA AFTERPARTY ZAMYKAM 19 CZERWCA (piątek) , ponieważ max. 20 czerwca musimy podać ostateczną ilość osób i wpłacić zaliczkę !!!! 
PROSZĘ NIE ZWLEKAĆ I SIĘ ZAPISYWAĆ EWENTUALNIE SIĘ WYPISYWAĆ !!!! 

UWAGA: NOCLEG REZERWUJE KAŻDY DLA SIEBIE - SAM TELEFONICZNIE U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ , pod nr. tel. 022 7299060 ..... OSOBY KTÓRE JUŻ ZAREZERWOWAŁY I MI TO ZGŁOSIŁY - ZOSTAŁY ODNOTOWANE NA NAJAKTUALNIEJSZEJ LIŚCIE OBECNOŚCI W  WĄTKU (zmiany mozna nanosić samemu): 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ankieta-c...ny,t160406.htm 

Płatność za afterparty 50zł od doroslej osoby i 25zł od dziecka do lat 6 ZA JEDZONKO (przegłosowane większością, że zdajemy się na wyżerkę przygotowaną przez Panią Osińską żeby samemu nie kombinowac ) - zbierać będę przy wręczaniu identyfikatora na zlocie w Urzucie . 
DODATKOWO OBOWIAZUJE OPŁATA ZA NOCLEGO 40ZŁ OD ŁÓŻKA ( JESLI KTOŚ REFLEKTUJE ), ALE TO JUZ DO ZAPŁATY BEZPOŚREDNIO U PANI OSIŃSKIEJ DO RĄK WŁASNYCH NA AFTERPARTY 

Pozdrawiam, Dagmara.*

----------


## [email protected]

*Przypominam menu na Zlot wraz z cenami*

*Kawa – 3,00
Herbata – 3,00
Piwo – 5,00
Sok do piwa – 1,00
Karkówka z grilla – 9,00
Kiełbasa z grilla – 7,00
Kaszanka z grilla – 6,00
Pierś kurczaka grillowania – 8,00
Chleb ze smalcem – 2,00
Surówka - 3,00
Ogórki kiszone – 2,00
Ogórki konserwowe – 2,00*

*Jeśli są jakieś propozycje - sygestie z Waszej strony proszę pisać ponieważ chcę zamknąć temat menu z firmą Cateringową która będzie Nas odbsługiwać na  wyczekiwanym spotakniu    * 

dodam, iż ze swoimi produktami "wejdzie" Coca-Cola ale cen jeszcze nie znam, oczywiście jak tylko je poznam napiszę post z informacją   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

Ja bym sie nie obrazila, gdyby do piwa byl sok grejpfrutowy.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## bobiczek

FuJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A potem będę takie zdjęcia wklejane po

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja bym sie nie obrazila, gdyby do piwa byl sok grejpfrutowy.


i pewnie *Duch* też ale nie wiem czy do piwka   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

*Małgos2* czy ty pijesz sok grapefruitowy z piwem   :ohmy:

----------


## bobiczek

http://fun.lukasnet.info/fotki/misc/...wa-kobieta.jpg

a to też było niezłe spotkanie forumowe

----------


## Eugeniusz_

*Bobiczek* proszę nieeeeeeeeeeee - miej litość   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

*bobiczek* wstaw tylko linka z ostrzeżeniem tylko dla "z mocnymi nerwami"   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

i bez komentarza   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Ja bym sie nie obrazila, gdyby do piwa byl sok grejpfrutowy.    
> 
> 
> i pewnie *Duch* też ale nie wiem czy do piwka     
> 
> *Małgos2* czy ty pijesz sok grapefruitowy z piwem


Ja pije pol na pol z piwem, jesli moje piwko pszeniczne nie jest dostepne. A o Andrzejku juz nie chcialam nawet wspominac, bo wiadomo...   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

*Bobiczek* dziękuję w imieniu tych ze słabszymi   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Bobiczek* dziękuję w imieniu tych ze słabszymi


ja też dziękuję   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


soczek bedzie na Was czekał   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Dzieki.   :smile:

----------


## bobiczek

jak będzie taki grill to by było super

----------


## bobiczek

ale jak bedzie taki - to tez fajnie by było  :big grin:  

[/u]

----------


## bobiczek

w ekstremalnie tnącym koszty przypadku może być tak.
Ale zaznaczam - że to już ekstrema..........

----------


## Eugeniusz_

hahahaha no to wyrównałeś po tamtym    :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

tamto jest nie do wyrównania dajspokoj   :Confused:  , ale niech kontunuuje w tym tonie fajne   :Wink2:

----------


## bobiczek

*No to jeszcze podsyłam jak piec kiełbaski w większej grupie.
Najlepiej smakuje podobno na takich którymi się dzień wcześniej robiło porządek w oborze *

----------


## [email protected]

Muszę pokazać te foty naszemu Catringowcowi może mu się przydadzą w obsłudze   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

byle nie nas na Zlocie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2: 




Panie Jacku - Pozdrawiam ( może nas czyta   :Roll:  )

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  to ja może jednak wrzucę swoje "kije" do bagażnika   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

Z uśmiechem na twarzy i ogromną radością informuję że Zlot zyskał kolejnego sponsora. 
Rozmowy przebiegły szybko i bardzo sympatycznie a przede wszystkim efektywnie - Podziękowania dla Pana Marka z firmy *Alberto*, którego poznamy na Zlocie, oraz dla Pani Małogorzaty z Wioski D.M, która mam nadzieję też bedzie naszym gościem   :big grin:  

*do grona Sponsorów Zlotu forumowiczów Muratora 2009  dołączyła firma ALBERTO - Producent wielofunkcyjnych domków mobilnych* 

*oczywiście zachęcam do zapoznania się z ofertą firmy*

http://www.alberto.dt.pl/

----------


## daggulka

Ja też bardzo się cieszę i dziękuję sponsorowi  - firmie ALBERTO   :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

*Sponsorzy Zlotu Forumowiczów Muratora 2009* 

*firma Bogatti - http://www.bogatti.pl/ 
przekazała nam zestaw mebli o wartości ok 4000 zł. 
oraz gadżety reklamowe 

firma Keyto - http://www.keyto.pl/ 
wyposaży nasze spotkanie w meble drewniane 

firma Alberto - http://www.alberto.dt.pl/ 
dzięki której zmniejszy się koszt wynajmu terenu*  

*oraz:* 

*anonimowy forumowicz, który przekazał nam kwotę 1000 zł, zagospodarowana na....... nie chcę zdradzać wszystkiego - trochę niespodzianek się szykuje* 

*forumowy Coolibeer który wynajął dla nas sprzęt nagłaśniający przez który usłyszy nas każdy zlotowicz* 

*Redakcja Muratora która przekaże gadżety na konkursy* 


*w imieniu swoim i każego forumowicza SERDECZNE PODZIĘKOWANIA !!!*

----------


## Nefer

I Dzielna Zuzanka  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> I Dzielna Zuzanka


*Nefcia* skoro tak to trzeba by tę listę wydłużyc bo osób kręcących organizacją Zlotu jest wielu - forumowicze maja też swój  wkład, ja to tylko kropelka w całej organizacji   :Wink2:  

*Daggulka* dopisze bo ja nie zapamiętuje nicków forumowych tak jak ona   :Roll:  zwłaszcza że ma z tymi osobami lepszy kontakt   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> *Sponsorzy Zlotu Forumowiczów Muratora 2009* 
> 
> *firma Bogatti - http://www.bogatti.pl/ 
> przekazała nam zestaw mebli o wartości ok 4000 zł. 
> oraz gadżety reklamowe 
> 
> firma Keyto - http://www.keyto.pl/ 
> wyposaży nasze spotkanie w meble drewniane 
> 
> ...



*oraz* 

*gawel*  - *który zajmuje się wszystkim co związane z afterparty u Pani Osińskiej  , pomaga mi  i  doradza także w bieżących sprawach zlotowych  * 

*[email protected]* , *która zajmuje się wieloma sprawami na miejscu .... trudno wymienić wszystkie , ale : prowadzi negocjacje i rozmowy z Panią Prezez W.M. w Urzucie , prowadzi rozmowy ze sponsorami, oraz zajmuje się jeszcze innymi sprawami o których pisać nie będę - bo to niespodzianki dla forumowiczów  * 

*Edzia*  - *która  służy swoim bardzo cennym doświadczeniem wyniesionym z poprzednich zlotów .... doradza, podpowiada  * 

*ghost34* - *pozostawia do dyspozycji samochód z driverem na zlocie , pomaga mi w sprawach które wymagają czasu i mobilności ... szczegółów zdradzać nie mogę   * *

barranki2* - *służą swoim doświadczeniem zawodowym  i są w trakcie tworzenia jednej z części strony artystycznej * 

pewnie coś ominęłam ... jeśli tak, to bardzo przepraszam - skleroza- przypomne sobie to dopiszę   :oops:   :Roll:   :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> *Sponsorzy Zlotu Forumowiczów Muratora 2009* 
> 
> *firma Bogatti - http://www.bogatti.pl/ 
> przekazała nam zestaw mebli o wartości ok 4000 zł. 
> oraz gadżety reklamowe 
> 
> firma Keyto - http://www.keyto.pl/ 
> ...

----------


## daggulka

boszszsz....  jak się coś nie uda to wyprę się w żywe oczy ...   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> boszszsz....  jak się coś nie uda to wyprę się w żywe oczy ...


no wiesz   :Roll:   :Roll:   co ma się nie udać - zobacz jaki zespół w zespół tworzymy - to musi się udać, nie to tamto   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

mam nadzieję, im bliżej tym mnie bardziej żołądek boli - to wielki  plus ... jeść mi się z nerw nie chce i może uda mi się schuść te wymarzone jeszcze 5 kilo   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> mam nadzieję, im bliżej tym mnie bardziej żołądek boli - to wielki  plus ... jeść mi się z nerw nie chce i może uda mi się schuść te wymarzone jeszcze 5 kilo


to ci zazdroszczę bo ja z nerwów pożeram co się da i co się nie da też   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ja z reguły też, ale teraz mam wielkiego stresa .... chyba nawet za wielkiego żeby jeść   :Wink2:   .... bo to nie piknik u Zenka w ogrodzie tylko profesjonalne spotkanie na 150 - 200 osób   :oops:   :Roll:  
allle z drugiej strony trza sobie wytłumaczyć , że nie ma co się maltretować psychicznie, w końcu _człowiekami_ jesteśmy nie bogami ... nie da się wszystkiego przewidzieć   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

zuzka ... mam dobrą wiadomość, ale o tym zaraz  na priv   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> ja z reguły też, ale teraz mam wielkiego stresa .... chyba nawet za wielkiego żeby jeść    .... bo to nie piknik u Zenka w ogrodzie tylko profesjonalne spotkanie na 150 - 200 osób    
> allle z drugiej strony trza sobie wytłumaczyć , że nie ma co się maltretować psychicznie, w końcu _człowiekami_ jesteśmy nie bogami ... nie da się wszystkiego przewidzieć    
> 
> zuzka ... mam dobrą wiadomość, ale o tym zaraz  na priv


dawaj szybko bom niecierpliwa   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> mam nadzieję, im bliżej tym mnie bardziej żołądek boli - to wielki  plus ... jeść mi się z nerw nie chce i może uda mi się schuść te wymarzone jeszcze 5 kilo


Juz nic nie mów ja schudlem troche specjalnie na zlot zeby nie wyglądać jak babapapa, bo jak ja sie ludzim na oczy pokaże poza tym moglibyście do mnie mówić w liczbie mnogiej  :ohmy:   :oops:   :Confused:

----------


## gawel

[email protected] i daga dzieki za docenienie   :oops:  , ale na razie nie ma za co jak bedzie po wszystkim to przyjme podziekowania, bo jak wyjdzie kicha to nie wiem   :cry:   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected] i daga dzieki za docenienie   , ale na razie nie ma za co jak bedzie po wszystkim to przyjme podziekowania, bo jak wyjdzie kicha to nie wiem


Podziękowania to już teraz a na Zlocie to usciski i buziaki   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

a kicha to tylko w mięsnym - nigdzie indziej   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

:oops:

----------


## [email protected]

*Dziękuję Redakcji Muratora* za zasilenie mojego bagażnika....

Forumowicze o jego zawartości będą się mogli przekonać na Zlocie  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Nieobecni na Zlocie niech zazdroszczą tym co będą....   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
Obecni na zlocie niech juz współczują tym nieobecnym....   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

Wspolczuje serdecznie.   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

> *Dziękuję Redakcji Muratora* za zasilenie mojego bagażnika....


barrrrdzo się  cieszę ...sama już niebawem dowiem sie co tam jest   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> *Dziękuję Redakcji Muratora* za zasilenie mojego bagażnika....
> 
> 
> barrrrdzo się  cieszę ...sama już niebawem dowiem sie co tam jest


a góral spedził drogę na tylnym siedzeniu   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


no bo przecież jakbym mogła pozwolić żeby trzymał zawartość bagażnika   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

górala zlicytujemy - dla Tomka  :big grin:  ....tak jak wiele innych fajnych fantów   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

Coś się zmieniło bo dawno tutaj nie byłem  :Roll:  
Dalej jest ten zlot aktualny?  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

no wiesz?  :Roll:  
ja juz mam wszystko zaplanowane i załatwione , a Ty sie pytasz czy się zlot odbędzie  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## frosch

daga ?  co zakladasz ???   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
zawsze obie mamy podobny  problem   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

kochana ... od tygodnia nic innego nie robie tylko siedze na allegro i szukam ....szukam ...szukam .... i nic znaleźć nie umiem ....masakra   :oops:   :Roll:  
po sklepach połaziłam wczoraj, ale też nic ciekawego .... nie wiem, nago chyba pójde czy cuś   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> kochana ... od tygodnia nic innego nie robie tylko siedze na allegro i szukam ....szukam ...szukam .... i nic znaleźć nie umiem ....masakra    
> po sklepach połaziłam wczoraj, ale też nic ciekawego .... nie wiem,* nago* chyba pójde czy cuś


i że ja też mam iść nago ??  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a myślałam że chociaż tu nie będzie problemu z ubiorem a wy szukacie w necie, sklepach   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   a może w szafie poszukacie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

ach te kobiety..... no dobra to dajcie znac co zakladacie żebym się nie wyróżniała skromnoscią   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kochana ... od tygodnia nic innego nie robie tylko siedze na allegro i szukam ....szukam ...szukam .... i nic znaleźć nie umiem ....masakra    
> po sklepach połaziłam wczoraj, ale też nic ciekawego .... nie wiem,* nago* chyba pójde czy cuś   
> 
> 
> i że ja też mam iść nago ??      
> 
> a myślałam że chociaż tu nie będzie problemu z ubiorem a wy szukacie w necie, sklepach       a może w szafie poszukacie     
> ...


Nie no, listek figowy trzeba jednak miec, dzieci tam beda przeciez...   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

a serio ... tak sobie myslę, że to przecież nie pokaz mody ostatecznie, tylko imprezka w plenerze a'la piknik .... na zlocie w Urzucie 2 lata temu raczej swobodne stroje królowały , żadnych ekstrawagancji ..... tym razem niech i tak będzie .... trza do szafy zajrzeć - okazja przynajmniej coby przejrzeć ciuchy , bo sama nie wiem tak do końca co tam mam   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Daggulka, ja Cie rozumiem, ze chcialabys sie wszystkim zajac, ale daj sie ludziom ubierac w co chca, OK?   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no ale ja myślę o ubieraniu siebie  - tylko głośno  :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Daggulka, ja Cie rozumiem, ze chcialabys sie wszystkim zajac, ale daj sie ludziom ubierac w co chca, OK?


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

*Małgoś* masz rację - to ja lece do Paryża na haute coutur   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Daggulka, ja Cie rozumiem, ze chcialabys sie wszystkim zajac, ale daj sie ludziom ubierac w co chca, OK?     
> 
> 
>           
> 
> *Małgoś* masz rację - to ja lece do Paryża na haute coutur


Nie przyznawalam sie, ale ja do Mediolanu chce jeszcze skoczyc.   :cool:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


no, no, kochaniutka to mnie zagięłaś   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

a co chcesz tam robić   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  zdradź trochę rombka tajemnicy wyjazdu   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Jeszcze nie wiem. Na razie szukam sponsora na ten wyjazd.   :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


A ja szukam sponsorów na Zlot to prawie to samo, z tym, że "prawie" poobno robi różnicę .....

a gdzie szukasz tego sponsora to moze i ja tam poszukam   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Jak znajde to sie dowiesz pierwsza.   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


oki   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

tylko szukaj takiego co by i dla mnie styknęło   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> kochana ... od tygodnia nic innego nie robie tylko siedze na allegro i szukam ....szukam ...szukam .... i nic znaleźć nie umiem ....masakra    
> po sklepach połaziłam wczoraj, ale też nic ciekawego .... nie wiem, nago chyba pójde czy cuś


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

dobra dobra - się nie obawiaj .... do tego nie dopuszczę ... mogliby sie goście w popłochu rozbiec   :oops:   :Lol: 

czy Wy wiecie, że heszcze tylko *dwa tygodnie do zlotu* ???!!!  :cool:  

ALE TO ZLECIAŁO     :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> dobra dobra - się nie obawiaj .... do tego nie dopuszczę ... mogliby sie goście w popłochu rozbiec   
> 
> czy Wy wiecie, że heszcze tylko *dwa tygodnie do zlotu* ???!!!  
> 
> ALE TO ZLECIAŁO


ojej, ojej, zleciało i zleci..........  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kochana ... od tygodnia nic innego nie robie tylko siedze na allegro i szukam ....szukam ...szukam .... i nic znaleźć nie umiem ....masakra    
> po sklepach połaziłam wczoraj, ale też nic ciekawego .... nie wiem,* nago* chyba pójde czy cuś   
> 
> 
> i że ja też mam iść nago ??      
> 
> a myślałam że chociaż tu nie będzie problemu z ubiorem a wy szukacie w necie, sklepach       a może w szafie poszukacie     
> ...



A panów jaki strój będzie obowiązywał   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

niezobowiązujący    :big grin:  
czyli tak, żeby wygodnie było ...no i koniecznie coś na wieczór z długim rękawem coby nas komary nie zeżarły żywcem   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> niezobowiązujący    
> czyli tak, żeby wygodnie było ...no i koniecznie coś na wieczór z długim rękawem coby nas komary nie zeżarły żywcem


ufff a już białą koszulę prasowałem   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> niezobowiązujący    
> czyli tak, żeby wygodnie było ...no i koniecznie coś na wieczór z długim rękawem coby nas komary nie zeżarły żywcem   
> 
> 
> ufff a już białą koszulę prasowałem


A ja bardzo lubie facetow w bialych koszulach.   :cool:

----------


## malka

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


ja wolę w niebieskich   :cool:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


Niebieska koszula to mi sie z Kwachem kojarzy...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


mnie biała z "wielebnymi" albo szkolna akademią   :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

O tym samym pomyślałem   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  , ale kto co lubi  :smile:  :smile:  bez skojarzeń   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , hm może się zastanowię nad tą białą koszulą   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Zawsze mozna koloratke w domu zostawic.   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

faceci to mają fajnie: spodnie + koszula tudzież koszulka , a baby .... : 
spodnie długie , rybaczki, , spódnica mini, spódnica midi, spódnica maxi,  sukienka krótka, sukienka długa .....  :Confused:  
oraz
bluzka, koszula, top, gorset, tunika.....
masakra  :Confused:   :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:  
nienawidzę kupować ciuchów ... przed zakupami bez kija do mnie lepiej nie podchodzić i nalepiej żebym poszła sama coby nikogo nie uszkodzić   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

A ze tak powiem buty?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

no- małgoś , zapomniałam , i jeszcze buty .... półbuty takie siakie owakie , czułenka , sandałki, klapeczki , kozaczki ....   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Aaaaaaa torebka?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

noooo, podstawa ......  :Roll:  
torebka, kuferek, plecaczek, do reki, na ramię , z materiału czy ze skóry
i
korale, wisiorek , bransoletka, kolia, obróżka, pierścionki, kolczyki .....
i
szminka, kredka, korektor, puder, cienie.....
i
fryzjer , kosmetyczka, , manicure, pedicure, laserowa depilacja, solarium .....

uffffffffffffff ..... 
cięzki żywot kobiet które należą do gatunku tych raczej leżących i pachnących   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> fryzjer, kosmetyczka, manicure, pedicure, laserowa depilacja, solarium .....


Wszystko oprocz solarium (bron Panie Boze) i laserowej depilacji (kryzys) zaliczam. 

O bieliznie nie zapomnij...   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

i pomyślec że to wszystko aby się pokazać przed drugą Kobietą   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Facetow latwiej jest zmylic odkrytym dekoltem.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


najlepiej lniana i dżiny do tego a na nogach japonki - i mnie juz nic nie trzeba   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  no ewentualnie lekkie mokasynki takie ten tego włoskie....

----------


## daggulka

> Facetow latwiej jest zmylic odkrytym dekoltem.


no właśnie ... łatwizna   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Facetow latwiej jest zmylic odkrytym dekoltem.    
> 
> 
> no właśnie ... łatwizna


no nie każdego   :Wink2:   :Wink2: , nie jestem fanem dużych   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Ale ja tylko o dekolcie mowie...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


*Eugeniusz* pewnie też   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  zapewne woli małe dekoldy.....wręcz pewnie golfy.....  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

zara stuk przyleci ....   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> zara stuk przyleci ....


myślisz że już zapach tematyczny do niego doleciał   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

jeśli jest na forum, to na pewno   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> zara stuk przyleci ....


Coś mnie omineło?  :Roll:   Chyba musze poczytać .....  :Roll:  
Obgadujecie mnie?  :Confused:   :cry:

----------


## stukpuk

Ja tam chyba założe mundur..................  :Roll:  

A jak panie mają problem to ja moge pomóc i dopasować każdej z osobna..........  :oops:   :Wink2:  

Daggulka na pierwszy ogień........będzie łatwo bo najmniej założy.....  :Lol:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

no nie, Daggulka to chyba bardzo dobrze zna Stuka, skoro wiedziała że zaraz tu bedzie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

ale uderzyły w stół i już jest   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  


hm, myślałem o dekoldach - w pracy nie wskazane pracownicy nie mogą się skupić   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> no nie, Daggulka to chyba bardzo dobrze zna Stuka, skoro wiedziała że zaraz tu bedzie


*Daggulke* znam tylko "platonicznie"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  































 nie mylić z "organoleptycznie"  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> no nie, Daggulka to chyba bardzo dobrze zna Stuka


niekiedy aż mnie to przeraża   :Roll:   :Lol:  

Stuk ... w mundurze Ci dobrze, możesz tak przyjechać   :big grin:  ....tylko wiesz z czym to się wiąże? od kobit się nie opędzisz   :Lol:  ....a nie wiem co na to Twoja żona   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> hm, myślałem o dekoldach - w pracy nie wskazane pracownicy nie mogą się skupić


no tak, niedobrze - wydajność się zmniejsza   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> no nie, Daggulka to chyba bardzo dobrze zna Stuka    
> 
> 
> niekiedy aż mnie to przeraża    
> 
> *Stuk ... w mundurze Ci dobrze*, możesz tak przyjechać   ....tylko wiesz z czym to się wiąże? od kobit się nie opędzisz   ....a nie wiem co na to Twoja żona


no, no i ciekawe skąd to wie   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

a żonie znajdziemy coś dla kontrastu, znaczy się kogoś   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> no nie, Daggulka to chyba bardzo dobrze zna Stuka    
> 
> 
> niekiedy aż mnie to przeraża    
> 
> Stuk ... w mundurze Ci dobrze, możesz tak przyjechać   ....tylko wiesz z czym to się wiąże? od kobit się nie opędzisz   ....a nie wiem co na to Twoja żona


Ten mundur trzeba przemyśleć  :Wink2:  można by jakieś manewry zrobić.........  :oops:   :Roll:  

Żonie dam na kino i zostawie w stolicy.......  :Roll:  niech kobiecina ma coś z życia....

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> hm, myślałem o dekoldach - w pracy nie wskazane pracownicy nie mogą się skupić    
> 
> 
> no tak, niedobrze - wydajność się zmniejsza


ale na spotkaniu najwyżej panowie będą rozkojarzeni   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  - ale nie pogadasz wtedy z nimi   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


stuku trochę kultury może teatr   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


A szukajcie...........obym miał obie łapki sprawne i wolne ...........  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


to ja ci żonę ratuję przed kinem ( wszak sam napisałeś że ją do kina poslesz - a może na film lepiej co.........  :Lol:   :Lol:  )
i wsród "swoich" ją "ulokuję"  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



















a ten kontrast to damskie towarzystwo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
bo chętnie poznam twą żonę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


A tam......., żona zwykła..............  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:    (zaraz szmatą dostane  :Lol:  )

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał stukpuk
> 
> ...


znowu szmatą  :Lol:   :Lol:  ...................wymyśl coś nowego   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

U mnie w domu to żona wymyśla kary cielesne............  :Wink2:   :Roll:   :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> U mnie w domu to żona wymyśla kary cielesne............


hihihihi to może podsunie mi na Zlocie takie których ja nie znam   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> U mnie w domu to żona wymyśla kary cielesne............   
> 
> 
> hihihihi to może podsunie mi na Zlocie takie których ja nie znam


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  kolejna ciemięrzycielka   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  męskiego rodu   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> U mnie w domu to żona wymyśla kary cielesne............   
> 
> 
> hihihihi to może podsunie mi na Zlocie takie których ja nie znam


Na początek mały standardzik  :Lol:  ............

----------


## Eugeniusz_

zaraz redakcja się włączy i bedzie wycinać posty   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Chyba coś czuje, że przecholowałem i wróce........

----------


## [email protected]

> Chyba coś czuje, że przecholowałem i wróce........


pielęgniarek ci się zachciewa   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Chyba coś czuje, że przecholowałem i wróce........
> 
> 
> pielęgniarek ci się zachciewa


kurcze ..........faktycznie o tym nie pomyślałem  :ohmy:

----------


## stukpuk

I dla każdej mały prezent..............

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

A dla żony trzeba poszukać zajęcia......  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> A dla żony trzeba poszukać zajęcia......


na twoim miejscu uważałabym co jem   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no coś Ty , zuzka ... coś mi się zdo, że ten nasz Stuk to taka przysłowiowa krowa co dużo ryczy ....   :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> no coś Ty , zuzka ... coś mi się zdo, że ten nasz Stuk to taka przysłowiowa krowa co dużo ryczy ....


Jakbym żonę słyszał....................  :Confused:   :cry:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

I mam obiecaną propozycje sukienki na zlot dla *daggulki*  :oops:  
Bo widzę dziewczny,że macie z tym problem...............  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

muszę Cię rozczarować ....nie chadzam w sukienkach   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> muszę Cię rozczarować ....nie chadzam w sukienkach


Dagullka toś Ty mężczyzna????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> muszę Cię rozczarować ....nie chadzam w sukienkach  
> 
> 
> Dagullka toś Ty mężczyzna????


no raczej nie .... hm.... nie, na pewno nie   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
po prostu nie chodzę w sukienkach i spódniczkach .... nawet na własnym  ślubie wystąpiłam w spodnium   :oops:   :Roll:  .... nie mam w szafie ani jednej spódnicy czy sukienki   :big tongue:  
właściwie to nie wiem dlaczego ... w zasadzie jedyną szczupłą częścią mojego ciała są właśnie nogi   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
no ale tak już mam ... nie lubię i tyle   :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

masz okazję aby to zmienić i zaskoczyć forumowiczów   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  i nie tylko   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

szczerze: nie wyobrażam sobie siebie w sukience, ale dla świętego spokoju przymierzę jutro ze dwie na zakupach  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

nio   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  podobno człowiekowi zmienia się co 7 lat  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> nio     podobno człowiekowi zmienia się co 7 lat


zależy co ....   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> nio     podobno człowiekowi zmienia się co 7 lat 
> 
> 
> zależy co ....


no nie   :Evil:  za dużo chciałabyś wiedzieć   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no powiedz mi , proszę....proszę ....proszę .....   :big grin:

----------


## stukpuk

> masz okazję aby to zmienić i zaskoczyć forumowiczów    i nie tylko


No własnie .................zaskocz nas  :oops:   :oops:   :Roll:   obiecuje udawać zdziwionego!  :Wink2:

----------


## stukpuk

> szczerze: nie wyobrażam sobie siebie w sukience, ale dla świętego spokoju przymierzę jutro ze dwie na zakupach


Ja to mam wyobraźnie..................  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> szczerze: nie wyobrażam sobie siebie w sukience, ale dla świętego spokoju przymierzę jutro ze dwie na zakupach  
> 
> 
> Ja to mam wyobraźnie..................


ale żeby kobiety namawiać do Kobiecości   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

ok, obiecuję że wypracuję jakiś kompromis   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> ok, obiecuję że wypracuję jakiś kompromis


Ty się nie wykręcaj tylko kiecki szukaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I czekamy na propozycje! Pomożemy się zdecydować  :Wink2:  
Najlepiej żeby do pokrycia dachowego pasowało.....  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

niestety raczej się nieodważę na kieckę   :oops:   :Roll:   ...no ale przeciez nie będziemy się rozwodzić nad strojem daggulki ....gwarantuję, że i bez tego będzie na czym oko zawiesić ... przecież na forum same gryfne babki są   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

PROŚBA DO MIEJSCOWYCH: 
czy jest ktoś, kto będzie jechał z Warszawy i o konkretnej godzinie mógłby odebrać sirotki z dworca? 

 pewnie bedzie więcej takich osób które pociągiem przyjadą  , wierzę w forumowiczów i mam taką propozycję:

*ponieważ oficjalna część spotkania zaczyna się o godzinie 13 , więc na ten przyklad o godzinie 12 niech się zbiorą wszystkie sirotki na dworcu w jakimś umówionym miejscu i miejscowi podjadą i zabiorą  .... czy sirotki zdążą być najpóźniej na 12 na dworcu?

co na to miejscowi? 
bardzo proszę o odzew żeby sirotki się już nie martwiły swoim losem  *

----------


## kaśka maciej

:oops:   :oops:  dziękuję Ci dobra kobieto
teraz to ja muszę przyjechać, choćbym dzieci miała same zostawić  :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> PROŚBA DO MIEJSCOWYCH: 
> czy jest ktoś, kto będzie jechał z Warszawy i o konkretnej godzinie mógłby odebrać sirotki z dworca? 
> 
>   .... czy sirotki zdążą być najpóźniej na 12 na dworcu?
> 
> co na to miejscowi? 
> bardzo proszę o odzew żeby sirotki się już nie martwiły swoim losem   [/b][/size][/color]


mogę przejeżdżać obok dworca centralnego lub zachodniego, jak ktoś jest zainteresowany proszę o informację   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

*ZAINTERESOWANYCH POMOCĄ SIEROTKOM ZAPRASZAM DO DYSKUSJI TUTAJ:*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/prosba-o-...ne,t160757.htm

----------


## stukpuk

Propozycja  dla  panów  niezdecydowanych na kreacje!  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Daggulka!!!!!! Ty mi przypomnij o tym krzaczku dla Ciebie  :Wink2:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

ok, przypominam o krzaczku   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
nie przejmuj sę tak tym ... jak zapomnisz to bedzie okazja do wizyty na śląsku cieszyńskim   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

propozycja ubioru dla Panów bardzo mi się podoba  :oops:   :big tongue:

----------


## malka

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


u mnie włosy    :oops:

----------


## daggulka

dobra dobra ... na zdjęciach widziałam ... fajna z ciebie kobitka, bez ściemy proszę   :big grin:

----------


## malka

kiecek nie noszę i po tym wnosisz,żem fajna   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

mam nadzieje,że potwierdzisz to za kilka tygodni   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

Czy w tym towarzystwie wszyscy noszą spodnie?  :Confused:   :cry:   :ohmy: 

Nie załamujcie mnie  :Lol:   :Confused:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

> Czy w tym towarzystwie wszyscy noszą spodnie?


my tak, ale nie wiem jak Ty .... kieckę?  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał stukpuk
> 
> Czy w tym towarzystwie wszyscy noszą spodnie?   
> 
> 
> my tak, ale nie wiem jak Ty .... kieckę?




Raz założyłem sukienke, ale to było na studiach i po pijaku, to chyba się nie liczy...  :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

dawaj fotę , ocenimy   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> dawaj fotę , ocenimy


Dawno nie widziałem tego zdjęcia  :Lol:  ,nie wiem gdzie teraz jest  :Confused:  
Ale podobno nogi mam zgrabne..............  :Roll:   :Lol:    włochate , ale mają to coś  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Ale walicie Offa

----------


## daggulka

*WROCŁAW - POTRZEBAN KREW NATYCHMIAST   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

szczegóły tutaj na ostatniej stronie:
*

http://forum.muratordom.pl/dziennik-...ja,t107195.htm

----------


## Depi

> co na to miejscowi? 
> bardzo proszę o odzew żeby sirotki się już nie martwiły swoim losem


Niech sie sirotki nie martwią. Co prawda to nie po drodze, ale zglaszam sie na taksiarza.  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

super, Depi  :big grin:  
a powiedz mi ... piątkowa _bifork_a aktualna ?  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
bo wiesz .... my z Edzia w piątek rano wyjeżdżamy , wczesnym popołudniem bedziemy już w okolicy  ... a i Twoje ręce i usta się przydadzą ...oczywiście do dmuchania .... balonów   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Depi

> a i Twoje ręce i usta się przydadzą ...oczywiście do dmuchania .... balonów


Matko jedyna...  :ohmy:  Dobrze, że Żona Ofca nie czyta  :ohmy:   :Lol: 

Jasne, że biforka aktualna - moje ręcę i usta są do Waszej dyspozycji  :wink:

----------


## stukpuk

*Daggulka* jak już się upierasz,że sukienki nie założysz............to masz to  :Wink2:  

A dla panów jaki strój obowiązuje?  :ohmy:   :Lol:  [/img]

----------


## daggulka

> *Daggulka* jak już się upierasz,że sukienki nie założysz............to masz to  
>  
> 
> A dla panów jaki strój obowiązuje?


kochany - do tego stroju to jeszcze trza wygladać jak ona   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

Na Zlocie będzie gość - Zapraszam do obejrzenia strony www tej osoby a przekonacie sie co zobaczycie na żywo  bedac na spotkaniu i  mozna bedzie zafudowac sobie takie cosik  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

http://www.obrazynaszkle.com.pl/

----------


## daggulka

Zuzka - śliczne  te obrazki   :big tongue:

----------


## malgos2

Moze pani odda dla Tomka na licytacje chociaz jeden?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Moze pani odda dla Tomka na licytacje chociaz jeden?


a moze ktos wczesniej o tym pomyslał.....  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Moze pani odda dla Tomka na licytacje chociaz jeden?    
> 
> 
> a moze ktos wczesniej o tym pomyslał.....


To dobrze, dobrze. Myslenie ma kolosalna przyszlosc.   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


no, no, tak, tak....

nie wiem tylko co Pani Edyta przekaze na licytację ale co by to nie było to jej prace warte są żeby wysoko licytowac a wylicytowana kwote przeznaczyc na szczytny cel  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

*dlatego forumowicze :

Pamietajcie o zabraniu ze soba odpowiednio wyposazonego portfela ( w gotóweczkę rzecz jasna bo zepsuł nam sie terminal a bankomatu na miejscu nie ma, no chyba ze ktos nam chce powierzyc karte z pinem  ) a bedzie co licytowac, oj bedzie a jaki cel..................... wszyscy wiedzą wiec mam nadzieje ze nas nie zawiedziecie podnoszac raz za razem reke do gory    
*

----------


## daggulka

Przytaknę zuzance, a ze swojej strony dodam, iż mamy .....młotek   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Przytaknę zuzance, a ze swojej strony dodam, iż *mamy .....młotek*


i to jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaki młotek   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> *Dziś o 12  zamykam listę afterparterową  !!!!*
> 
> _kto jeszcze chętny na dziką imprezę w doborowym towarzystwie przy ognichu, grillu , z gitarami, śpiewami, tańcami ... do białego ranka???? _

----------


## EDZIA

O to, to ....szukałam, bo gdzieś czytałam o śpiewach przy ognisku i gitarze , czyli będzie jakiś chłopak/dziewczę  z gitarą?

----------


## daggulka

ło matko ... faktycznie   :oops:   :Roll:   ...miał byc Tedii z gitarą ... i co teraz? Tedii nie przyjedzie  :sad:  
Pytanie do ludzisków ...... ma ktoś z afterparterowiczów gitarę i umiejętności? 
Mógłby zabrac i sie troche poudzielać?   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## sSiwy12

Jak ktoś przygotuje repertuar, lub padną propozycje  (co bym mógł przećwiczyć, bo gitara trochę przykurzona), to ewentualnie i od wielkiej bidy ………..  :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

no  proszę - oto człowiek na którego zawsze można liczyć   :Wink2:   :big tongue:  
repertuar ściśle dowolny - co zagrasz to zaśpiewamy i zahulamy    :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak ktoś przygotuje repertuar, lub padną propozycje  (co bym mógł przećwiczyć, bo gitara trochę przykurzona), to ewentualnie i od wielkiej bidy ………..


super   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  - medal ci sie należy ( kolejny   :Wink2:  )

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  tylko mi nie pozwólcie śpiewać   :Confused:   :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

Zgralam wczoraj troche muzyki w razie cus.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  Mam tylko pytanie, czy nagrac to na plycie w jednym folderze czy bez folderu jak leci?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

z tym trza do coolibra .... ja sie nie znaju  :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:  
zapytaj go na priv jakbyś mogla  :big tongue:  
ja oczywiście z braku czasu nie nagrałam mp3 ....bedziemy bazować na tym , co Ty małgoś przygotujesz

----------


## malgos2

Lo kurde, czuje presje.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Moge miec tego sporo tylko pytanie - czy to bardziej na Urzut czy na after bedzie?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

na after ma być, bo sSiwego zajedziemy z tą gitara ... chopak się wykończy grając do rana   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
na urzut miuzik robi cooliber  :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

OK, to dobrze, bo... mam takie piosenki, ktore dla malych dzieci sie nie nadaja.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ło matko ... to co Ty tam masz???   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## malgos2

A nic...  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  Taki jeden naprzyrodzony plytke ostatnio mi wysmazyl...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Spokojnie, bez nadmiernej deprawacji mlodziezy bedzie.    :cool:

----------


## daggulka

> *do zlotu już niecały tydzień .... kilka ważnych informacji :
> 
> 
> tak gwoli dościślenia .... żeby nikt nie poczuł się zawiedziony i każdy mnie namierzył  w razie gdyby potrzebował   : jestem głośna, mała, okularzasta, okrągła , nieurodziwa i z niezbyt yntelygentnym wyrazem twarzy    ... do tego na zlocie będę stała w centralnym miejscu przy stole obwieszonym balonami  ( punkt dowodzenia) ..... na pewno mnie poznacie   
> 
> do stołu udekorowanego balonami (które mam nadzieje chopaki nadmuchają żeby nas z daleka było widać  ) zapraszamy wszystkich przybyłych od razu po przybyciu   .... tam będzie można odebrać identyfikatory i uiścić opłaty za wejściówkę oraz afterparty , oraz oddać fanty na licytację .... w punkcie dowodzenia bedzie można spotkać mnie, zuzanke , Edzię ,  Gawla oraz być może jeszcze wiele innych osób które wyrażą chęć pomocy czy choćby podtrzymania na duchu   ... w każdym razie wszyscy  będziemy czuwać żeby każdy dostał co trza    
> 
> oficjalne przywitanie , na którym chcemy widzieć już wszystkich (bezwzględnie)  - planujemy na godzinę 13  ... więc proszę sobie tak planowac czas, żeby o godzinie 13 być już z na miejscu ze swoim własnym osobistym identyfikatorem przypiętym na klacie    
> 
> ...

----------


## malgos2

Mam numer do Cie, jak kto sie bedzie mnie trzymal, nie zginie.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Tedii

(... ciiiiiii!... weźcie w obroty Depiego..... prawie Santatna!..)

----------


## Nefer

A ja tak przy okazji załączę (bo nie wiem czy było) 

http://www.wioska.com/pl_polozenie.php




Al. Katowicka 265
05-831 Młochów, Urzut 

tel.: 022 435 72 52 
fax : 022 435 72 53 

GPS
52° 03' 59'' N
20° 45' 02'' E

----------


## daggulka

> (... ciiiiiii!... weźcie w obroty Depiego..... prawie Santatna!..)


aaaa, to się wydało   :big grin:  
z Depim to ja se na ten temat w piątek na _biforce_ pogadam   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> A ja tak przy okazji załączę (bo nie wiem czy było) 
> 
> http://www.wioska.com/pl_polozenie.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al. Katowicka 265
> 05-831 Młochów, Urzut 
> ...


*Nefcia* - dzięki - jak zwykle jesteś niezastąpiona   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

O kurcze jak by nie patrzeć to już do spotkania zostało mało czasu  :smile:  Trzeba się zacząć pakować i szykować co potrzeba  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> O kurcze jak by nie patrzeć to już do spotkania zostało mało czasu  Trzeba się zacząć pakować i szykować co potrzeba


szykuj, szykuj, bo czasu mało i jeszcze tak szybko leci   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## coolibeer

Jestem teraz w trakcie zmiany pracy więc dobrze że sobie dziś przypomniałem  :smile:  Brakuje normalnie czasu nawet na myślenie  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> Jestem teraz w trakcie zmiany pracy więc dobrze że sobie dziś przypomniałem  Brakuje normalnie czasu nawet na myślenie  Pozdrawiam


Do zobaczonka w piatek - moblizuję Ducha żebyście wcześniej ściagneli do mnie bo chciałabym z tobą co nie co potrenować   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> Jestem teraz w trakcie zmiany pracy więc dobrze że sobie dziś przypomniałem  Brakuje normalnie czasu nawet na myślenie  Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Do zobaczonka w piatek - moblizuję Ducha żebyście wcześniej ściagneli do mnie bo chciałabym z tobą co nie co potrenować


Juz ja go zmobilizuje, nie boj nic.   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

mobilizujcie, mobilizujcie  .... musi być jak najwcześniej   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał coolibeer
> 
> ...


wlasnie przeczytałam ze on przez serwowanie tobie sniadania nie moze wczesniej przyjechac   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

moze jednak nie musisz jesc co..............   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  zjesz w Mc Donaldzie - tak dla odmiany   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Nie lubie presji tak jak i Duch, wiec wyluzujcie dziewczyny.   :cool:  Po drugie, zalozylysmy sie z Nitu o Sambuke, nie odpuszcze. Po trzecie - ja na sniadanie jem tylko kawe i ciasteczko, no... ewentualnie szampan z truskawkami moze byc... Spokojnie, damy rade.  :cool:  Duch sie zawsze spoznia, wiec spozni sie i tym razem.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

może tym razem zrobi wyjatek   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  albo raczej może mu się uda dojechać na czas   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

Realistycznie mysle, ze ok. 6 bez dluzszych przystankow moze sie uda.   :Roll:  A do czego go tak pilnie potrzebujecie, he?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Realistycznie mysle, ze ok. 6 bez dluzszych przystankow moze sie uda.   A do czego go tak pilnie potrzebujecie, he?


jego   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  nie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

ale przyjezdza  z nim ktoś kto jest mi potrzebny "na gwałt"   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Realistycznie mysle, ze ok. 6 bez dluzszych przystankow moze sie uda.   A do czego go tak pilnie potrzebujecie, he?    
> 
> 
> jego     nie     
> 
> ale przyjezdza  z nim ktoś kto jest mi potrzebny "na gwałt"


Ja?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Spoko, dacie rade, noc bedzie dluuuuuuuga.  :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


w takim składzie to ona na bank bedzie za krótka   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

małgos ....z duchem przyjeżdżasz w piatek ?  :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Probowalyscie sie mnie pozbyc, ale _no way_.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Probowalyscie sie mnie pozbyc, ale _no way_.


i śpisz u mnie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Probowalyscie sie mnie pozbyc, ale _no way_.    
> 
> 
> i śpisz u mnie


Eeeee, i co ja mam powiedziec?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

aaaaleee bedzie jazdaaaa  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
ja juz sobie śpiworek naszykowałam ... jak Halama nakazuje,  lepiej wczesniej   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> małgos ....z duchem przyjeżdżasz w piatek ?


Ja jadę z duszkiem  :wink:

----------


## daggulka

coliber - nie ma obawy , zmieścicie się   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> małgos ....z duchem przyjeżdżasz w piatek ? 
> 
> 
> Ja jadę z duszkiem


Ktos Was musi pilnowac chlopaki, cobyscie na Bulgarki nie zjechali do lasu czy cus.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


ale sie ciesze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do pilnowanie sie przydasz    :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

a kogo ona ma pilnować???   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> a kogo ona ma pilnować???


looooknij wyżej   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Ciesze sie ogromnie.  :big grin:   :Wink2:  Dzieki zuzanka.

----------


## daggulka

aaachaaaa   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


ale fajny suprise z poniedzialku - nie moge sie doczekac   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

ale pamietajcie o materach   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

bo na słomie was polożę   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

i co ja mam zrobic   :sad:   3/4 zlotu mi przemknie przez palce   :cry:  



odbijemy na after, co nie ??  :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Malka, przyjedz w czwartek do Wroclawia.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

Z tego co mi wiadomo to o 14:00 mam być gotów więc jak wyjedziemy 14:30 z Częstochowy to pi razy drzwi po 17 zjawimy się  :smile:  

Czy ten gwałt to o mnie chodzi? Zuzanka już się boję. Jakąś ochronę muszę sobie załatwić  :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> Z tego co mi wiadomo to o 14:00 mam być gotów więc jak wyjedziemy 14:30 z Częstochowy to pi razy drzwi po 17 zjawimy się  
> 
> *Czy ten gwałt to o mnie chodzi?* Zuzanka już się boję. Jakąś ochronę muszę sobie załatwić


jasne ze o ciebie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

im wczesniej tym lepiej   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  

*malka* - nadrobimy oj nadrobimy   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

brrr aż mnie jakiś dreszcz na wieść o tym przeszedł  :wink:  oby ta droga trwała jak najdłużej  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

Duch powiedzial, ze sie 2 razy po drodze na obiad zatrzymamy, wiec luuuz.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> Duch powiedzial, ze sie 2 razy po drodze na obiad zatrzymamy, wiec luuuz.


Nie wiem jak ci dziękować  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Duch powiedzial, ze sie 2 razy po drodze na obiad zatrzymamy, wiec luuuz.    
> 
> 
> Nie wiem jak ci dziękować


No i ja koniecznie musze o Jasna Gore zaczepic.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Duch powiedzial, *ze sie 2 razy po drodze na obiad* zatrzymamy, wiec luuuz.


ileeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

kurcze - tyle razy jesc na odcinku 250 km   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Duch powiedzial, *ze sie 2 razy po drodze na obiad* zatrzymamy, wiec luuuz.    
> 
> 
> ileeeeeeeeeeeeeee      
> 
> kurcze - tyle razy jesc na odcinku 250 km


Zuzanka, Ty policz te km dobrze... Wroclaw - Rybnik - Czestochowa - Warszawa...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Będę twoim przewodnikiem  :wink:  zaczniemy od kaplicy to 45min. potem  klasztor 20 min  :wink:  na końcu wieża to z godzine i te dwa obiady po drodze i pasuje  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał coolibeer
> 
> ...


A otwarcie obrazu o ktorej jest? Bo sobie nie daruje co najmniej jednego rozanca przed obrazem.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

niemozliwi jesteście   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> niemozliwi jesteście


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

niech no oni tylko do mnie dotrą   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...



168 km + 97 km + 220 km = 485 km  :wink:  to 2 obiady za mało trzeba dodatkowy postój zrobić jeszcze  :wink: 

Małgoś na zamknięcie zdarzymy  :wink:  otwarcie jest coś koło 13 albo 14 nie pamiętam  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


nie mądrzyj się bo ty jedziesz ok 220 km   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  więc max jeden postój na siusiu   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  i to krótki postój   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


A jak przyjedziemy po niego o 2 w nocy?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  Siusiu w nocy nie tak latwo.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał coolibeer
> 
> ...


Małgoś - i tak jestem zetresowana wiec oszczędź mi dodatkowych emocji   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

kuźwa... musze se naszykować jeszcze materacy ...a kto nam bedzie dmuchał???   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> kuźwa... musze se naszykować jeszcze materacy ...a kto nam bedzie dmuchał???


jak to kto - PANOWIE   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> kuźwa... musze se naszykować jeszcze materacy ...a kto nam bedzie dmuchał???   
> 
> 
> jak to kto - PANOWIE


mogłaś nie pisać - teraz to już stadami się bedą z list wypisywać    :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


o kurcze - to ja cie sorry normalnie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Na takie DMUCHANIE, to raczej panowie będą się zapisywać – taka nasza natura.  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


ale moze juz nie tworzmy kolejnej listy bo Daggulka ma i tak  juz jednej dosyc - niech od razu przejda do czynow kiedy czas nakarze   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

A Koleżanki nie słyszały, że materace to się odkurzaczem pompuje ?   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

> A Koleżanki nie słyszały, że materace to się odkurzaczem pompuje ?


co ty   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   my wolimy klasyczne rozwiazania a kto by Karchery ze soba zabieral   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> A Koleżanki nie słyszały, że materace to się odkurzaczem pompuje ?  
> 
> 
> co ty     my wolimy klasyczne rozwiazania a kto by Karchery ze soba zabieral


Każdy dowolny odkurzacz dmucha drugą stroną, nie ?  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


a no taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

Pieszczoszki  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


no właśnie w tej sytuacji - jeśli chodzi o spanie to  dmuchanie jak najbardziej jest wskazane   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

No coz, bedzie to prawdziwy blow job.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> No coz, bedzie to prawdziwy blow job.


a potem na YouTube   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> No coz, bedzie to prawdziwy blow job.         
> 
> 
> a potem na YouTube


będziemy sławni .....   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## Nefer

> No coz, bedzie to prawdziwy blow job.


Taki wypasiony to tylko nietoperek potrafi...

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Andy Warhol juz to kiedys nagral, moze to zakrawac na plagiat obawiam sie.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


i cały misterny plan w p......u legł   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


to nie będzie plagiat, bo nasza wersja będzie lepsza od orginału   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


My mozemy nagrac "drugi koniec", ale wtedy beda nas puszczac tylko na stronach dla doroslych.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Chciałabyś   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
A cnotliwie nie łaska?

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Cnotliwie blow joba robic?   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Nie ma szans...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  Chyba, ze z rozancem w reku, szlyszalam, ze na facetow sznur perel niezle dziala.   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

barranki2 ... z tym _"cnotliwie"_ u Gośki to się chyba pomyliłeś  o latek kilka   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Najlepiej w postaci stringów   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## barranki2

> barranki2 ... z tym _"cnotliwie"_ u Gośki to się chyba pomyliłeś  o latek kilka


Jakbym nie wiedział   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

A takie coś znacie? Trochę z innej bajki, ale mało nie oplułem monitora dzisiaj

Tesco przeprasza za książkę Fritzla	 
Sieć handlowa Tesco przeprosiła klientów w Wielkiej Brytanii za promowanie książki Josefa Fritzla jako idealnego prezentu na Dzień Ojca. 
Książka Austriaka, który przez 24 lata więził swoją córkę w piwnicy, została umieszczona w dziale z upominkami na Dzień Ojca w brytyjskich marketach Tesco. Tytuł znalazł się również w sekcji ”50 najlepszych książek dla Taty” przygotowanej przez sieć księgarń WH Smith. Obie firmy usunęły już książkę ze swojej oferty.

----------


## malgos2

Tylko pojac nie moge dlaczego to musza byc perly, a nie zwyczajne koraliki...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Daggulka, prosze... tylko nie Goski...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> barranki2 ... z tym _"cnotliwie"_ u Gośki to się chyba pomyliłeś  o latek kilka   
> 
> 
> Jakbym nie wiedział     
> 
> A takie coś znacie? Trochę z innej bajki, ale mało nie oplułem monitora dzisiaj
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

a mnie brak słów........

----------


## daggulka

> Tylko pojac nie moge dlaczego to musza byc perly, a nie zwyczajne koraliki...     
> 
> Daggulka, prosze... tylko nie Goski...


 no ok, ok ....   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

> Tylko pojac nie moge dlaczego to musza byc perly, a nie zwyczajne koraliki...     
> 
> Daggulka, prosze... tylko nie Goski...


Małgoś, to zwykle są pudrówki   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Tylko pojac nie moge dlaczego to musza byc perly, a nie zwyczajne koraliki...     
> 
> Daggulka, prosze... tylko nie Goski...    
> 
> 
> Małgoś, to zwykle są pudrówki


Te na stringi tak... Ale ja w cosmo kiedys o sznurze perel _naobkolo_ zamotanym czytalam...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


Aaaaa, jeśli_ naobkolo_, to muszą być perły. To kwestia feromonów   :Wink2:  Wiesz, ostrygi, te sprawy...

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał barranki2
> 
> ...


A ja myslalam, ze przede wszystkim ceny. Widzisz, ile to mozna sie z foruma dowiedziec.   :cool:

----------


## barranki2

Bo uno doksztauca   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Małgoś My to późno zajedziemy do tej Warszawy więc materace będą już nadmuchane  :smile:  

Zuzanka  :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

nie liczyłabym na to ... poczekamy na was także ze swoimi   :Lol:

----------


## coolibeer

> nie liczyłabym na to ... poczekamy na was także ze swoimi


No będziemy tacy zmęczeni podróżą że tylko wejdziemy i padniemy  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

W aucie sie przespimy, w kupie razniej.   :cool:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> W aucie sie przespimy, w kupie razniej.


i cieplej   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  czasami wręcz gorąco    :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> W aucie sie przespimy, w kupie razniej.  
> 
> 
> i cieplej      czasami wręcz gorąco


Trzech chlopakow na mnie jedna.   :smile:

----------


## dandi3

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


czy Ty słyszałaś o piekle zepsuta do cna dziewojo?

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


Tak, wczoraj zrobilam sobie "test wiary katolickiej" na facebooku i wyszlo mi: _skazany na potepienie_. To co se bede zalowac?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dandi3

linkuj - chcę potwierdzenia, że zasłużyłem na Eden

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał dandi3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


ale reszta pań będzie ci zazdrościć   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## kaśka maciej

> linkuj - chcę potwierdzenia, że zasłużyłem na Eden


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  mój Boże, mój Boże
czegoś się znowu najadł????  :Roll:

----------


## malgos2

http://apps.facebook.com/testwiaryka...ns?quiz_metric[activated_at]=1245582004&quiz_metric[clicked_attribute]=feeds_clicked

----------


## dandi3

nie powiem co mi wyszło

----------


## kaśka maciej

> nie powiem co mi wyszło


z cialem do nieba???  :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  ja lepiej nie wchodzę bo serwer zawiesi się   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> nie powiem co mi wyszło


A Ty masz swoj profil?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## dandi3

> Napisał dandi3
> 
> nie powiem co mi wyszło
> 
> 
> A Ty masz swoj profil?


przed sekundą załozyłem ale nie warto zawrcac nim sobie głowy

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dandi3
> 
> ...


No przyznaj sie, ze Ci wyszlo: duszpasterz.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dandi3

kręcą Cię chłopaki w kieckach co?  :cool:  


wyszło mi coś tak nudnengo, że nie mam śmiałości

----------


## malgos2

> kręcą Cię chłopaki w kieckach co?  
> 
> wyszło mi coś tak nudnengo, że nie mam śmiałości


Szkoci? Srednio.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Na Facebooku jest 500 Dandich. Zmuszasz mnie do przejrzenia wszystkich?   :Confused:

----------


## dandi3

zalogowałem się jako Malgoshia's special Reverend   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

Maggi ConcreteGirl  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

> zalogowałem się jako Malgoshia's special Reverend


Taaaaaaa, jasne. A nie "Swistak Zawijajewtesreberka"?

----------


## malka

> Napisał dandi3
> 
> zalogowałem się jako Malgoshia's special Reverend  
> 
> 
> Taaaaaaa, jasne. A nie "Swistak Zawijajewtesreberka"?


świstak już nie zawija - posadzili go    :sad:

----------


## sSiwy12

A to widzieliście: http://www.wioska.com/pl_aktualnosci.php

----------


## daggulka

no zaraz zaraz .... atrakcje i zlot są dla naszych forumowiczów z identyfikatorami ... osoby które sobie przyjadą w tym czasie pooglądać wioske nie beda dopuszczone do wyżej wymienionych  naszych zlotowych atrakcji  :Roll: 

chyba sie jakiś błąd wkradł w dziale informacyjnym wioski  :Wink2: 
zaraz to sprawdzimy ... naprawimy   :Wink2:

----------


## malka

> A to widzieliście: http://www.wioska.com/pl_aktualnosci.php


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

ale czad

----------


## daggulka

Pomyłka wyjaśniona , tekst będzie poprawiony .

----------


## malgos2

Ludzie mieliby przyjechac ogladac nas jak w zoo?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Ludzie mieliby przyjechac ogladac nas jak w zoo?


może by jakieś cukierki rzucali   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Ludzie mieliby przyjechac ogladac nas jak w zoo?    
> 
> 
> może by jakieś cukierki rzucali


Eeee, nie lubie cukierkow. Zeby to chociaz puszki piwa byly...   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...


wolę cukierkiem w głowę dostać niż puszką   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


Musimy przywiezc tablice: Prosze nie rzucac puszkami w Forumowiczow Muratora.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malgos2
> 
> ...

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...


Ooooo, dokladnie takie musimy miec.   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

Będą niestety inni ludzie ...wioska bedzie w ten dzień otwarta , nic nie poradzimy  :Roll:  
natomiast
my będziemy siedzieć w jednym miejscu w swoim gronie  i będziemy odgrodzeni  od odwiedzających wioskę   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> Będą niestety inni ludzie ...wioska bedzie w ten dzień otwarta , nic nie poradzimy  
> natomiast
> my będziemy siedzieć w jednym miejscu w swoim gronie  i będziemy odgrodzeni  od odwiedzających wioskę


Jak kto ma sznurek do snopowiązałki, to niech weźmie, Przyda się na odgrodzenie  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

nie trzeba będzie ...wszystko jest pod kontrolą   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> nie trzeba będzie ...wszystko jest pod kontrolą


zasieki i miny   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> nie trzeba będzie ...wszystko jest pod kontrolą   
> 
> 
> zasieki i miny


boszszsz... no czy ja na taką wyglądam?????  :oops:   :Roll:  

no dobra , może troszkę .... ale będe grzeczna , obiecuję   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Bezwzględnie elektryczny pastuch   :big grin:  Nikt nie podejdzie, a i nikt z naszych nie ucieknie. To się nazywa dobrze zorganizowana impreza  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> ...



o...o...o... to jest barrrrdzo dobry pomysł   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał barranki2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


parę pierunów wam wyślę ekspresem... do tego ogrodzenia oczywiście, jakem elektryk...
 :big grin:

----------


## joola

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Będą niestety inni ludzie ...wioska bedzie w ten dzień otwarta , nic nie poradzimy  
> natomiast
> my będziemy siedzieć w jednym miejscu w swoim gronie  i będziemy odgrodzeni  od odwiedzających wioskę  
> 
> 
> *Jak kto ma sznurek do snopowiązałki, to niech weźmie, Przyda się na odgrodzenie*


Ja mam sporo, bo regularnie używam po odwiedzinach u Toli w ogrodzie  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> A to widzieliście: http://www.wioska.com/pl_aktualnosci.php
> 
> 
>      
> 
> ale czad


Malka, ale oni nie wiedza, ze tam beda tez pasjonaci nie-budownictwa.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## tola

Nie będę ukrywać, że strasznie Wam zazdroszczę.
Bawcie się dobrze, pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie, wypijcie piwko za moje zdrowie  :Wink2:

----------


## zygmor

Tola napisał:



> Nie będę ukrywać, że strasznie Wam zazdroszczę.
> Bawcie się dobrze, pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie, wypijcie piwko za moje zdrowie



Jak tak zaczną się toasty za tych co nie dojadą to wpadniemy w przepaść..... nałogu

----------


## stukpuk

Dobra kochani!
Ja za 20 minut wyruszam na zlot!!!!!!!!!

Przenocuje na Warmi u teściowej i jak autko nie zdechnie to dojedziemy ze Stukową!

----------


## Grazia-Ol

Formom i Foremkom wyjeżdżającym na ZLOT słonecznej pogody, dobrej zabawy i tęgich głów życzę.  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

No to żegnajta podróżnicy (o, bajka o podróżnych mię się wspomniała, a leciało tak: *pod różnymi się bywało)* 
Zazdroszczę Wam, bedę o Was pisał na forum.

PS. A może ktoś zapewni łącze i się połączycie tak o 22.00 (nie wcześniej, bo wczesniej Z Tomkiem, Dosią i Resztą) to Wam może jaki wierszyk przygotuję jak mię co najdzie??? (znaczy jak gdzieś jeszcze flaszkie znajdę)

----------


## Bramer

jak my wypijemy za Ich zdrowie, to może Oni za nas wszystkich, nieobecnych   :Roll:  



 :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

Dajcie spokój jakoś do mnie nie dociera ze do naszego Zlotu tylko 12h i 50 min   :ohmy: 

częć ludzi jedzie, częśc dojechała i pewno już "odjechała", niektórzy lezą na kanapie   :oops:

----------


## retrofood

> Dajcie spokój jakoś do mnie nie dociera ze do naszego Zlotu tylko 12h i 50 min  
> 
> częć ludzi jedzie, częśc dojechała i pewno już "odjechała", niektórzy lezą na kanapie


ja* już* zaczynam odjeżdżać...
i chyba nie przestanę...
i leżeć nie muszę...

*moja fizys odjechała cóż mam począć sam
chyba wezmę tą butelkę, jadną tylko mam
wezmę butlę i wypiję, przecież po to tylko żyję
zlikwiduję kram*

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Dajcie spokój jakoś do mnie nie dociera ze do naszego Zlotu tylko 12h i 50 min  
> 
> częć ludzi jedzie, częśc dojechała i pewno już "odjechała", niektórzy lezą na kanapie  
> 
> 
> ja* już* zaczynam odjeżdżać...
> i chyba nie przestanę...
> ...


cóż człowiek nie czuje jak mu sie rymuje  :Lol:

----------


## gawel

No cóż i mamy 27 czerwca 2009 roku,pogody nie bede komentował   :Evil:  , nie tak to miało być zupełnie nie tak  :cry:  , ale co tam czas dokończyć kawe i jechać do urzutu. Do zobaczenia w tzw realu  :big grin:   :ohmy:

----------


## mayland

Bawcie się dobrze!  :Lol:

----------


## tosinek

Wumil nie chce jechać buuiu

----------


## retrofood

No jak tam, dojechali już?

----------


## braza

Jeszcze na chodzie, czy już leżycie pokotem  :Roll:   :Wink2:   :big grin:  

Za zdrowie nieobecnych wypijcie!!!!!!

----------


## andzik.78

I nie dojechałam  :sad:

----------


## galka

> I nie dojechałam


To zostań z nami siostro w udreczeniu  :big grin:

----------

> I nie dojechałam


trudno - nie zrobisz kariery ...  

wyrazy wspołczucia ...   :Confused:

----------


## jamles

> I nie dojechałam


nie jesteś jedyna, podobno wiele osób nie dojechało

----------


## an-bud

dojechaliśmy   :big grin:   przenieśliśmy się na afterparty  :Lol:   imprezka trwa    :Lol:  

 ps.  połączenie bezpośrednie

----------


## Jezier

Spotkanie forumowe 2009 zakończone. Mimo niepewnej pogody pojawiło się naprawdę sporo zacnych forumowiczów. Organizację następnych zjazdów można spokojnie powierzyć tegorocznym organizatorom.   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

Daga, Zuzanka, Edzia, Cooliber i wszyscy, któzy maczali palce w zlocie - *dziękujemy*!

Super, że się udało. Nawet chmury przepędziliśmy   :Wink2:

----------


## barranki2

I śmigamy na afterparty   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

ZDJECIA !!!! DAWAC ZDJECIA !!!!!   :big grin: 


pozdro dla imprezowiczow   :Wink2:  
my siedzimy jeszcze w Dojczach   :Evil:  
i nie wiemy o ktorej wyjechac do Polski - ponoc jakis odcinek A4 jest nieprzejezdny z powodu opadow   :Confused:

----------


## an-bud

> ZDJECIA !!!! DAWAC ZDJECIA !!!!!  
> 
> 
> pozdro dla imprezowiczow   
> my siedzimy jeszcze w Dojczach   
> i nie wiemy o ktorej wyjechac do Polski - ponoc jakis odcinek A4 jest nieprzejezdny z powodu opadow


stan wskazujący na .... blokuje wklejanie zdjęć   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## frosch

*an-budzisko* nie draznij mnie   :Evil:  
dawac fotencje !!!!
najpierw ze zlotu a potem z pozlotu   :cool:   :Wink2:  
przynajmniej kilka zebym uwierzyla ze w ogole balujecie   :big tongue:

----------


## Gosia-Anbudowa

FROSZKA  :cool:  
Jea przesyła buziaki  :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


kabelka nie zabrałam  :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## an-bud

jak znajdzie się kabelek   :Confused:

----------


## frosch

o jeacie   :Roll:  ....ale sie rozmarzylam    :cool:   :oops:  .....co jak co ale fantazje to mam   :big grin:   :oops:  
dziekuje bardzo !!!! 
ucaluj go prosze ode mnie 
ale....bez jezyczka   :Wink2:

----------


## frosch

szukajcie tego kabla i raz dwa foteczki na froszeczki i calej reszty zazdraszczajacej ...prosze   :big grin:  
wypijcie nasze zdrowie 
frosch jeszcze w pracy   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## coolibeer

ZDJECIA !!!! DAWAC ZDJECIA !!!!!   :big grin: 
Niestety nie będzie zdjęć dopóki dagulka nie opie..... wszystkich którzy nie dojechali. Naprawdę wiele osób poleciało sobie w kulki  :smile:  Zdjęcia pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia

 A tym którzy dopisali i naprawdę stworzyli fajną i rodzinna atmosfere serdeczne gratulacje. Jesteście wspaniali i bez Was ten zlot by się nie udał. 


Również wielkie Dzięki za miłe przyjęcie dla Zuzanki i Dagulki oraz Edzi
Za transport Duszkowi i naszemu kierowcy. I dla wszystkich z którymi przebywaliśmy na dzisiejszym spotkaniu. Do zobaczenia na nieoficjalnym w ostani weekend wakacji. Ciao

P.S. After Party pozdrawia wszystkich

----------


## frosch

ja juz opier..zebralam ..od samej szefowej dodam , wiec poprosze fotki   :big grin:  

chlop jeszcze w pracy a mielismy wczoraj wyjezdzac na urlop zahaczajac Urzut, wiec prosze sie dluzej nade mna nie znecac !!!! 
moga byc na priv    :Wink2:  
ci co nas znaja wiedza, ze gdybysmy tylko mogli to te 1000km jest dla nas niczym w porownaniu z mozliwoscia was spotkania ....

----------


## maksiu

> *Do zobaczenia na nieoficjalnym w ostani weekend wakacji. Ciao
> *


Możesz rozwinąć ten wątek???

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## jamles

> ja juz opier..zebralam ..od samej szefowej dodam , wiec poprosze fotki


od Edzi   :Roll:   ...... jo tyż   :oops:   ale taki opieprz to jo roz dziennie moga dostować   :cool: 
jo tyż arbajtom   :Lol:  
a rano miołech egzamin po trzydniowym _kursie_

----------


## jamles

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
>  *Do zobaczenia na nieoficjalnym w ostani weekend wakacji. Ciao
> *
> 
> 
> Możesz rozwinąć ten wątek???
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


sie dogodali i robiom replay coby nom było dwa razy żol   :Lol:

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
>  *Do zobaczenia na nieoficjalnym w ostani weekend wakacji. Ciao
> *
> 
> 
> Możesz rozwinąć ten wątek???
> 
> pozdrawiam
> m.


Tu *coolibeer* Niestety zapomniało mi się hasła i nie umiem się zalogować. jak sie rano łobudzę to się zaloguje.

Maksiu dowiesz się od specjalnych gońców forumowych. Narazie wtajemniczeni są tylko ci co byli na zlocie. 

Pijemy za zdrowie córeczki twojej i ściskamy. Pozdrawiamy

Jedli Pili i Tańczyli a tym drugim było żal...

----------


## braza

Kto był bardziej w stanie: fotograf, czy fotografowani  :ohmy:  
Róbcie jakieś wyraźniejsze te zdjęcia!!!!

Trzymajcie się dzielnie  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## an-bud

Wszyscy :smile:  :smile: -joola

----------


## braza

No tak ... po co ja pytam...  :Confused:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## frosch

rozpoznaje Nefere , Malgosie, Joole i chyba Maluszka   :Roll:  
ale ja to mam astygmatyzm wiec obraz mi sie lekko wyostrzyl   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

Ja ślepa jestem i żądam zdjęć lepszej jakości!!!!!!

----------


## coolibeer

nie mA lepsiejszych zdjęć. Impreza nadal trwa i nikt o zdjęciach nie myśli...  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

A ja przed godziną wróciłam z Urzutu, pozdrawiam biesiadujących, a napiję się z tymi, którzy nie byli. Czyli obskocze oba towarzystwa.   :smile:

----------


## coolibeer

> A ja przed godziną wróciłam z Urzutu...


a ze mną to się nie napiłaś  :sad:

----------


## retrofood

A jak sponsorzy, zadowoleni?

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> A ja przed godziną wróciłam z Urzutu...
> 
> 
> a ze mną to się nie napiłaś


Nie miałam kierowcy  :sad:  Następnym razem przyjadę na 3 dni i napiję się ze wszystkimi.

----------


## amalfi

> A jak sponsorzy, zadowoleni?


Tak, na licytacji poszły wszystkie domy z Urzutu.  :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...


Będziesz mogła to nadrobić w ostatni weekend wakacji. Z kIELC msz dobre polaczenie do czestochowy. 


Co do sponsorów to zaskoczeni taką atmosferą i tym co widzieli  :smile:

----------


## Jezier

> Niestety nie będzie zdjęć dopóki dagulka nie opie..... wszystkich którzy nie dojechali. Naprawdę wiele osób poleciało sobie w kulki  Zdjęcia pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia


Byłem na sześciu zlotach i powiem, że to juz taka forumowa tradycja. Prawie każdy by się chciał we wspólnym gronie spotkać ale czasami okazuje się to z jakiś bardzo ważnych przyczyn niemożliwe   :Wink2:  
Tym większy szacun dla tych, którzy pokonują setki kilometrów drogą lądową, morską lub powietrzną aby się spotkać.   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

Jezier wszyscy ci tu bravo bija za tą wypowiedź. Niech moc bedzie z tobą.

----------


## Bramer

> A ja przed godziną wróciłam z Urzutu, pozdrawiam biesiadujących,* a napiję się z tymi, którzy nie byli*. Czyli obskocze oba towarzystwa.


*
amalfi* to ZDRÓWKO!

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> A ja przed godziną wróciłam z Urzutu, pozdrawiam biesiadujących,* a napiję się z tymi, którzy nie byli*. Czyli obskocze oba towarzystwa.  
> 
> 
> *
> amalfi* to ZDRÓWKO!


się doł*on*czyłem!

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał Bramer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...


Jak się załonczyłeś to zarymuj  :wink:

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał amalfi
> 
> A ja przed godziną wróciłam z Urzutu, pozdrawiam biesiadujących,* a napiję się z tymi, którzy nie byli*. Czyli obskocze oba towarzystwa.  
> 
> 
> *
> amalfi* to ZDRÓWKO!


Zdrówko Bramer   :smile:   Ech, po tym rajdzie po wyremontowanej siódemce piwka mi było trzeba (zimnego). No i muszę odreagowac ostre hamowanie na widok policjii.

----------


## amalfi

Stasiu, zdrówko!

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Bramer
> 
> ...


Mało było na Zlocie? To przecież moje teksty były...  :sad:

----------


## retrofood

> Stasiu, zdrówko!


100 LAT!!!!!

----------


## coolibeer

retrfoof nie przypominam sobie reymowałeś>?

----------


## retrofood

> retrfoof nie przypominam sobie reymowałeś>?


a te rymy na Zlocie to jak myślisz, czyje były?

----------


## Jezier

Kilka razy było wyraźnie zaznaczone kto napisał dedykacje i podziękowania.  :smile:

----------


## retrofood

> Kilka razy było wyraźnie zaznaczone kto napisał dedykacje i podziękowania.


Poważnie?   :ohmy:  

Czekam teraz na zgodę Daggulki, coby to opublikować na Forum.  :Wink2:

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> retrfoof nie przypominam sobie reymowałeś>?
> 
> 
> a te rymy na Zlocie to jak myślisz, czyje były?


Tu coolibeer zwracam honor  :smile:  Im sorry  :smile:  Sto Lat twoje zdrowie

----------


## galka

No to zdrówko biesiadujących w Urzucie i przed monitorami  :big grin:

----------


## an-bud

> Napisał Jezier
> 
> Kilka razy było wyraźnie zaznaczone kto napisał dedykacje i podziękowania. 
> 
> 
> Poważnie?   
> 
> Czekam teraz na zgodę Daggulki, coby to opublikować na Forum.


masz zgodę wszystkich tutaj obecnych  :smile:

----------


## retrofood

Biesiadników zdrowie piję
Kto jest z nami niechaj żyje
Bo nie damy się powodzi
Nawet noc nam nie zaszkodzi

Bo i tak jesteśmy razem
(fakt jest faktem, że "pod gazem")
Macie "after" jak u mamy
my - namiastkę tu spełniamy

----------


## Jezier

Déjŕ vu   :ohmy:  
Już to dziś słyszałem
Twoje zdrowie *retrofood*

----------


## retrofood

Chcecie wierszykow? no to macie (takie frywolne). dawno publikowane, ale pewnie mało kto je odnalazł...

lata po wsi dziś wiaterek 
wszystkim mówi: dzień doberek 
a nikt nie wie że za dupą 
chmury ciągnie całą kupą

----------


## retrofood

> Déjŕ vu   
> Już to dziś słyszałem
> Twoje zdrowie *retrofood*


nie miałeś prawa, to dopiero co napisałem...  :big grin:

----------


## Jezier

A towarzystwo opuściłem przed tak dobrze zapowiadającym się afterparty.   :Lol:

----------


## retrofood

> A towarzystwo opuściłem przed tak dobrze zapowiadającym się afterparty.


I nikt nie ułozył melodii do mojego tekstu dla sSiwego?????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Jezier

Tego nie wiem, ale podrzucam coś z klasyki do zagrania na afterparty. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm7EeuWnc-8
Ja zamiast afterparty mam noc kina włoskiego i to co wyżej mi się właśnie przypomniało.

----------


## amalfi

> Napisał Jezier
> 
> A towarzystwo opuściłem przed tak dobrze zapowiadającym się afterparty.  
> 
> 
> I nikt nie ułozył melodii do mojego tekstu dla sSiwego?????


sSiwy ułoży na poczekaniu

----------


## amalfi

[quote="coolibeer"]


> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał amalfi
> 
> ...


Będziesz mogła to nadrobić w ostatni weekend wakacji. Z kIELC msz dobre polaczenie do czestochowy. 


Nie ma sprawy, brykne się busem.

----------


## Joskul

Wróciłam, dziękuję miłemu towarzystwu za miłe towarzystwo  :Wink2: , ukłony dla organizatorów. Bawcie się dobrze i do zobaczenia

----------


## Bramer

no pozazdrościć Wam tylko mogę


*Jezier!*

dzięki za M.

----------


## braza

Witajcie Miłe Ludki  :big grin:   Główki bolą...  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## dandi3

Boże - moja głowa. Niedawno otworzyłem oczy i tak sobie wszystko przypominam. Wciąż jestem w szoku, że Barbossa nie ma brody i nie nosi czapki pirackiej a Lidszu nie ma na imię Lidszu  :cool:

----------


## braza

Dandi poczekaj, z upływem godzin dnia dzisiejszego będziesz odkrywał nowe "szoki"  :Wink2:  

Wybierajcie, co kto lubi na syndrom dnia następnego

----------


## dandi3

ja wybrałem- zjadłem już dwa ogórki kiszone i wypiłem galon wody.






ale, że Barbossa nie ma brody to ja nie mogę

----------


## Fenix999

to jest prawdziwe lekarstwo na _"zespół dnia wczorajszego"_ a nie tam ogórki jakieś (nawet kiszone) , że nie wspomne o wodzie (profanacja i w dodatku proszenie się o powtórkę) .   :Wink2:  


p.s. no chyba że ktoś wypił kilkanaście piw wczoraj , wtedy zdecydowanie nie polecam .


Czy jest tu Al?

----------


## adam_mk

"a nie tam ogórki jakieś (nawet kiszone)..."
Mniam! MAŁOSOLNE!  :Lol:  

Żyjecie już?  :Lol:  
Ja jestem już przy porannej kawusi...
Było wspaniale!
Kto nie dotarł niech żałuje !!!

Adam M.

----------


## Piątka

czesc,
i ja i ja byłam  :smile:  ale się na imieniny zmyłam  :cool:  
cieszę się, że tyle fajnych ludzi zobaczyłam..
pozdrawiam Wszystkich  :big grin:  serdecznie..

----------


## lidszu

Kochani bardzo dziękuję wszystkim za przemiłe spotkanie   :big grin:  




> Wciąż jestem w szoku, że Barbossa nie ma brody i nie nosi czapki pirackiej a Lidszu nie ma na imię Lidszu


a ja pozdrawiam siostry Dandiego3: Dandi1 i Dandi2    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

dziękuję baaaaaaardzoooooo kochanym *Barrankom* za odstawienie pod sam domek (chociaż po drodze im nie było   :big grin:   :oops:  ), bo stan wskazujący na spożycie był u mnie wysoki   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

dziękuję również za nagrodę, z której najbardziej ucieszył się mój mąż - a jest to zbiór komiksów Kapitana Klossa   :Lol:  - baaardzo mu się spodobały   :big grin:  . Czasami warto zająć 3 miejsce, a nie pierwsze   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Kasiorek

Ja również pozdrawiam wszystkich uczestników zlotu. Było fantastycznie, szkoda tylko że tak wielu nie dojechało. 
Żałuję że nie mogłam uczestniczyć w późniejszych uciechach ale byłam z wami myślami   :big grin:

----------


## iza mama gabora

zazdraszczam Wam  :Evil:

----------


## barranki2

Było suuuuuuuuuuper, nawet dla kierowcy   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
(trawestując Stachurę, ktoś nie pije by pić mógł ktoś   :Wink2:  ). Dzięki, super że udało się poznać całą wielką kupę luda   :big grin:   :big grin:  O której padliście?

*Dandi*, podlaskie powietrze nie leczy?

A ja smaruję do roboty  :ohmy:  Taki los.

----------


## czandra

Hej Zlotowicze!!!

Super sprawa, szkoda, że nie mogliśmy być na drugiej części. Jeszcze raz wielki szacun dla *[email protected]* i *Coolibra* za fantastyczne prowadzenie imprezy oraz dla *Daggulki* za determinację w doprowadzeniu do zlotu. Gratulacje dla *BetyGrety* za wygranie głównej nagrody. Ci co nie byli niech żałują. Teraz w ramach rehabilitacji powinni walnie wziąć udział w licytacji fantów na rzecz Tomka.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## dandi3

To BetaGreta zawinęła mi meble?  :ohmy:  


słuchajcie, a były jakies jeszcze nagrody poza główną? Bo ja może coś wygrałem?


Dobrze, że zloty są raz na rok

----------


## dandi3

> a ja pozdrawiam siostry Dandiego3: Dandi1 i Dandi2


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, zapomniałem, że je mam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Lidszu - dzieki za spotkanie - jestes super babka :smile:

----------


## Afrodyta

Jak żyjecie Zlotowicze? Kaczor ujawniony?  :Lol:   :Wink2:  

Życzę wszystkim szybkiego powrotu do normalności.........cokolwiek to dla każdego znaczy.

Pytanie:
Jakie jest najlepsze lekarstwo na kaca?





















........














Dzień wcześniej nie pić  :big grin:

----------


## retrofood

> Pytanie:
> Jakie jest najlepsze lekarstwo na kaca?


Nie wiem. 
Jeszcze nigdy nie pozwoliłem swojemu organizmowi na doprowadzenie mnie do kaca...

----------


## [email protected]

*Witajcie Kochani ZLOTOWICZE *   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

( na tych którzy się zapisali a nie dotarli strzelam focha i to dużego bo nie dotarcie swiadczylo tylko o niskiej dojrzałości.....delkatnie temat ujamując....)


Bardzo się cieszę że Zlot doszedł do realizacji, bo mogłam poznać, przekonać się jak jesteście wspaniali, wyjątkowi !!!!! Niestety nie zapamiętałam każdego z nicku ale dzięki dobrej pamięci wzrokowej mam was w moim miekkim  dysku ( czyli w sercu) i na twardym ( czyli w pamięci )  :Wink2:  
Ubawiłam się z wami przecudnie - aż szkoda że Zlot nie trwa tydzień   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   i tylko raz w roku  :cool:  
Dziękuję wszystkim którzy pokanali kilomery żeby się z nami bawić, spotkać, porozmawiać, policytować...
A tych którzy zdeklarowali się ze będą a nie byli  i wszysktkich forumowiczów  :Evil:  ZAPRASZAM do licytacji wielu fantastycznych, nietuzinkowych przedmiotów które jutro zastaną umieszczane na watku ( mam nadzieję że Coolobeer szybko go założy) a dochód z licytacji bedzie przeznaczony na rehabilitację dla Tomka.
Pozdrawiam Serdecznie rodzinę Tomka, którą mieliśmy okazję poznać na Zlocie - nieobecni niech żałują po raz kolejny - Dziękuję ża przybycie na Zlot i podzielenie się z nami wiadomościami od/o Tomku.
Tomku - mam nadzieję ze to była pierwsza i ostatnia twoja nieobecnośc na Zlocie - Pozdrawiam ( mam nadzieję że żona szybciutko opowie Ci jak nam Ciebie brakowało i jak mocno tęsknimy )

Ogromniaste podziękowania dla Daggulki, Edzi jej męża, Ducha, Barranki2, Coolibrra za piatkowe spotkanie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zapraszam częściej !!!!!!

I oczywiście Mega Podziekowania za oraganizację Zlotu dla Daggulki, Edzi, Gawła Rymoholika i wszystkich którzy się do niego przyczynili ( nie sposób wymienić wsztskich) i specjalne dzięki dla mojej połowki konferansjerskiej - Coolbeer jesteś COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! musimy to powtórzyć   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam również pana Andrzeja Paplińskiego i czekam na wprowadzenie nowych pomysłów (o którzych rozmawialiśmy na Zlocie) na strony Muratora, niech pozosatli forumowicze poznają super pomysły na kolejne "imprezy"
a dodam że bardzo zachecające   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

ale sie rozpisałam   :oops:   :oops:  a podobno ja tylko dużo mówię   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Bramer

no jak na oskarach... no jak na oskarach...
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  




przynajmniej wyczerpująco...

----------


## [email protected]

*Podziękowania Dla Sponsrów* którym jestem bardzo wdzięczna za pomoc finnsową i rzeczową:

firmie Bogatti, która poza ofiarowaniem zestawu mebli który wgrała BetaGreta - gratuacje !!!! przekazała Komodę na licytację na rehabilitację Tomka 

firmie Keyto - wasze mable ogrodowe cieszyły oko dorosłych i ucieszyły dzieci

firmie Alberto która pokazała jak można korzystać z domu na kółkach  

oraz pani Małgorzacie Dutkiewicz za gościnę, mam nadzieję że będzie pani nas miło i ciepło wspominać aż do następnego razu....

----------


## Afrodyta

> Napisał Afrodyta
> 
> Pytanie:
> Jakie jest najlepsze lekarstwo na kaca?
> 
> 
> Nie wiem. 
> Jeszcze nigdy nie pozwoliłem swojemu organizmowi na doprowadzenie mnie do kaca...


Bo Ty go klinem, klinem?  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

Chciałam serdecznie podziękować za przemiły zlot i after-party.
Bardzo, bardzo dziękuję  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## barranki2

> Chciałam serdecznie podziękować za przemiły zlot i after-party.
> Bardzo, bardzo dziękuję


wstałaś?   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> Chciałam serdecznie podziękować za przemiły zlot i after-party.
> Bardzo, bardzo dziękuję 
> 
> 
> wstałaś?


Już jesteśmy z Małgoś u mnie w domu , po śniadanku, po kąpiółce, po kawusiach ...Wyjechałysmy ok 11.00.

----------


## ghost34

withanko ja jush w house posdrafgfiom i dziekuje wsytkim za spotkanie ..ma kto jakie foty??

----------


## gawel

> withanko ja jush w house posdrafgfiom i dziekuje wsytkim za spotkanie ..ma kto jakie foty??


Ma   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:oops:   :oops:   :oops:  dopiero dotarłem do domu a daleko nie mam, ale tak trudno się rozstać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  , Wszystkim dziękuję za wspaniale towarzystwo i zabawę   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## barranki2

> withanko ja jush w house posdrafgfiom i dziekuje wsytkim za spotkanie ..ma kto jakie foty??


Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ty robiłeś   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał ghost34
> 
> withanko ja jush w house posdrafgfiom i dziekuje wsytkim za spotkanie ..ma kto jakie foty??
> 
> 
> Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ty robiłeś


Wiem   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

tylko sie zastanawiam czy wrzucic w ten temat czy założyc nowy

----------


## magpie101

> tylko sie zastanawiam czy wrzucic w ten temat czy założyc nowy


Juz jest temat dotyczacy zdjec
http://forum.muratordom.pl/multimedi...09,t163134.htm

----------


## daggulka

*WITAJCIE  * 

*Miałam bardzo rozległe plany w sprawie opierniczenia osób które się zapisały i niedojechały , jak ja to się zawiodlam i w ogóle ...... ale
powiem tylko jedno:*
*NIECH ŻAŁUJĄ , PONIEWAŻ TYM RAZEM NAPRAWDĘ  MAJĄ CZEGO *   :big grin:   :Wink2:  

*ZA TO 
barrrrrrdzo gorąco dziękuję osobom , które były 

barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdzo
barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdzo
barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdzo*


*BYLICIE WSZYSCY WSPANIALI* 

*Zuzanka , Gawel, Edzia, Coolibeer ............................. brak mi słów ..... ja wiem, że Wy tego nie widzieliście  , ale kiedy czytałam mowę (i ten fragment o Was) to miałam łzy w oczach   
Takiej wspaniałej ekipy organizacyjnej mogą  pozazdrościć wszyscy - kochani , takie rzeczy to tylko tutaj, nigdzie indziej i tylko z Wami  .*


*ZLOTOWICZE  - jeszcze nie dojechałam z powrotem a w drodze już obmyślałam  ...... i powiem Wam jedno - postnowiłam, że teraz częściej w Warszawie bywać będę  .... i bardzo powaznie myslę nad powtórzeniem afterparty jeszcze w tym roku ..... ale warunkiem jest skład ientyczny      .*


*i niech zazdrość tyłek ściska nieobecnym , bo:* 

*ikony tego forum  :*
*Barbossa,  Gawel,  Adam_mk ,  sSiwy12,  Eugeniusz , Cpt_Q, Depi, Coulignon oraz pozostałe obecne ikony  *  *...... to prawdziwi   stuprocentowi   gentelmeni .... do teraz jestem pod OGROMNYM WRAŻENIEM ..... także pod wrażeniem pozostałej męskiej części naszych forumowiczów     

a 

Dziewczyny nasze forumowe są wyluzowanymi, pięknymi , inteligentnymi kobietami  ...... prawdziwie i do tańca i do różańca   (choć zdecydowanie bardziej do tańca   )

no i .... Dandi .....     

Więcej nie powiem : Ci co byli - wiedzą, Ci co nie byli - niech żałują   

W dowód moich słów - wklejajcie kochani zdjęcia - kto co ma , bez cenzury .... gwarantuję, iż za rok frekwencja będzie stuprocentowa.

Oczywiście powtórzę za Zuzanką: wielki ukłon w stronę Redakcji, sponsorów, Pani Małgorzaty Dutkiewicz i wszystkich którzy przyczynili się do zorganizowania spotkania  .... za wsparcie, pomoc , obecność.*
*
Dziękuję , skończyłam.*

----------


## maksiu

> *NIECH ŻAŁUJĄ , PONIEWAŻ TYM RAZEM NAPRAWDĘ  MAJĄ CZEGO *


A co mają powiedzieć Ci którzy bardzo, ale to bardzo chcieli być, ale pomimo wszelkich starań nie mogli???  

Może jednak jakiś opis bardziej szczegółowy dla takich osobników, w jakimś choćby  drobnym stopniu osłodził by im ogromny smutek z powodu nie mania własnych wspomnień?  :big grin:   :big grin: 
m.

----------


## dandi3

> no i .... Dandi .....


nie wymieniła mnie ani w ikonach ani w kobietach ani w gentlemanach ani nigdzie tylko tak... yyyy..... marginalnie...? A tak bardzo chciałem być wymieniony w tej grupie co Barbossa (ja się nigdy nie pogodze  tym brakiem brody i drewnianej nogi  :big grin:  )

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no i .... Dandi .....    
> 
> 
> nie wymieniła mnie ani w ikonach ani w kobietach ani w gentlemanach ani nigdzie tylko tak... yyyy..... marginalnie...? A tak bardzo chciałem być wymieniony w tej grupie co Barbossa (ja się nigdy nie pogodze  tym brakiem brody i drewnianej nogi  )


no kurrrrde- chciałam, żebys sie poczuł taki ...hm...wyróżniony , że osobno ..... no nie dogodzisz   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no i .... Dandi .....    
> 
> 
> nie wymieniła mnie ani w ikonach ani w kobietach ani w gentlemanach ani nigdzie tylko tak... yyyy..... marginalnie...? A tak bardzo chciałem być wymieniony w tej grupie co Barbossa (ja się nigdy nie pogodze  tym brakiem brody i drewnianej nogi  )


no i jak tu cie nie kochać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## dandi3

Zuza, nawet nie podejrzewam Cię o to, e spróbowałabyś mnie nie kochać  :Wink2:

----------


## joola

I ja właśnie dojechałam do domu.Chyba miałam najdalej  :cool:  Dziękuję wszystkim za spotkanie było super! Ci co ich nie było niech żałują! 
ps. *Nefcia* grze(sz)czna byłaś?  :cool:   :Wink2:  




> dziękuję również za nagrodę, z której najbardziej ucieszył się mój mąż - a jest to zbiór komiksów Kapitana Klossa  - baaardzo mu się spodobały  . *Czasami warto zająć 3 miejsce, a nie pierwsze    
> *


Sprawdziłam też mam wkrętaczki szt.3 i Klossa też  :Wink2:

----------


## dobroszka

Nie bić niedojechanych nie bić   :sad:   :sad:   Jak ma dziecko jedyne prawie 40 stopni temperaturę to i święty Boże nie pomoże   :sad:   Żałuję i z zazdrości mnie skręca   :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie bić niedojechanych nie bić     Jak ma dziecko jedyne prawie 40 stopni temperaturę to i święty Boże nie pomoże    Żałuję i z zazdrości mnie skręca


wolałabym żeby to był inny powód   :sad:   :sad:   niżeli choroba twojego maleństwa   :sad:   :sad:   małej slemy szybkiego powrotu do wdrowia bo pogoda sie poprawiła i niech szybko wykorzystuje bo nie wiadomo na jak długo to słonko z nami zostanie

Dobroś ucałuj małą

----------


## ghost34

a ja mam skarbonke z tomeme hanksem zaraz puszcze sobie jego smiech jak mu wanna wpadła..w podłoge to niezapomniana scena  :smile: )

----------


## [email protected]

> Zuza, nawet nie podejrzewam Cię o to, e spróbowałabyś mnie nie kochać


no wiesz   :Roll:   :Roll:   ciekawe dlaczego   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  


ja juz tak mam ze albo kocham albo nienawidze   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## barranki2

To z wanną to czad...
Dandi, ty to i tak miałeś szczęście   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> a ja mam skarbonke z tomeme hanksem zaraz puszcze sobie jego smiech jak mu wanna wpadła..*w podłoge* to niezapomniana scena )


no tak.... kto o czym to o czym.....  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Duchu a ja ci bardzo dziekuję za piatek   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   bardzo   :big grin:

----------


## jea

Dzięki wszystkim za miłe spotkanko i nocne rozmowy  :big grin:

----------


## ghost34

piatek..eee a cio było we piontek??  :ohmy:

----------


## joola

*Królik i Duch* dawać zdjęcia. Oczywiście najpierw na priv  :Wink2:  
*Króliczku* wyspałęś się?  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> piatek..eee a cio było we piontek??


1. to ze przyjechaliście przed 22   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
2.rozpalenie grilla
3.zrobienie ogniska
4.jak zwykle wprowadzenie duuuuuuuuuuuuuuużo humoru
5.za niechrapanie   :Roll:   :Roll:  
6.za śniadanie ( tzn to juz w sobotę   :Wink2:  ) następnym razem dam ci jajka na wynos   :big grin:   :big grin:  bo tym razem zapomniałam   :oops:

----------


## jea

> *Królik i Duch* dawać zdjęcia. Oczywiście najpierw na priv  
> *Króliczku* wyspałęś się?


Wyspałem   :cool:   :Lol:  
o 14.30 się połozylem  :Confused:

----------


## ghost34

> Napisał ghost34
> 
> piatek..eee a cio było we piontek?? 
> 
> 
> 1. to ze przyjechaliście przed 22       
> 2.rozpalenie grilla
> 3.zrobienie ogniska
> 4.jak zwykle wprowadzenie duuuuuuuuuuuuuuużo humoru
> ...


to ja dziekuje za goscinnosc..i jak zfykle psemiłe tofaszystfo wis  :cool:  
kłólik mosh jakiesi pikczery??

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ghost34
> 
> ...


napewno ma bo pstrykał ile wlezie i chyba cosik też kręcił.... i nie ogonkiem   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

zdjęcia będą jutro  :big grin:  
jak coś macie, to dajcie jakiegoś linka

----------


## gawel

zdjecia są od 10 min dzisiaj   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> zdjecia są od 10 min dzisiaj


ooooooooooooo tu 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/multimedi...09,t163134.htm

----------


## gawel

dokładnie   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> I ja właśnie dojechałam do domu.Chyba miałam najdalej  Dziękuję wszystkim za spotkanie było super! Ci co ich nie było niech żałują! 
> ps. *Nefcia* grze(sz)czna byłaś?


Tyllko na tyle na ile można przy Króliku  :smile:  :smile:  Ale świt był BOSKI  :smile:

----------


## Kruela

I ja dziękuję za bardzo fajną imprezkę  :smile:

----------


## malka

Dotarłam do domu   :big grin:  

uffffffffffffff.....


Bardzo dziękuje za cudne spotkanie...jesteście booooooscy

Gosia,, Jurek - _buk_ wam zapłać za moc pozytywnej energii.
Madziu -dzięki za "słuchanie"- wiesz kogo   :Wink2:  

I WSZYSTKIM POZOSTAŁYM -WIELKIE DZIĘKI   :big grin:  

Liczę na to, ze poznam bliżej tych, z którymi nie miałam okazji porozmawiać - ta noc była zbyt krótka   :sad:

----------


## kiwuśka

wiecie co? zazdroszczę Wam jak nie wiem co!
a buuuuuuuuuuu   :sad:

----------


## anjamen

i my bardzo dziekujemy za spotkanie.
szkoda ze chlop mi tak szybko zaslabl i trza bylo wracac  :Confused:

----------


## nitubaga

> I ja dziękuję za bardzo fajną imprezkę



ja tez..... 


Kochani tyle śmiechu w takim towarzystwie ustawia świat wyłącznie in"+" było kapitalnie.... bardzo dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## BetaGreta

Witam,
też się cieszę a w zasadzie cieszymy się z mężem że byliśmy po raz pierwszy na zlocie i mieliśmy okazję poznać tyle wspaniałych osób i spotkać tych, których mieliśmy okazję poznać wcześniej.
Wielki ukłon dla organizatorek *[email protected]* i *daggulki*.
Podziękowania dla *gawla* za znalezienie miejsca na afterparty. Jedzonko było rewelacyjne. Pozdrowienia dla Pani Teresy.
Oczywiście ogromnie się cieszę z głównej nagrody. To moja pierwsza tak poważna nagroda. Może zacznę grać w totka   :big tongue:   :Roll:  
Oczywiście czekam na następne spotkania.
Idę popatrzeć na zdjęcia.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam,
> *też się cieszę a w zasadzie cieszymy się z mężem że byliśmy po raz pierwszy na zlocie i mieliśmy okazję poznać tyle wspaniałych osób i spotkać tych, których mieliśmy okazję poznać wcześniej.*


to zupełnie jak ja   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## BetaGreta

> Napisał BetaGreta
> 
> Witam,
> *też się cieszę a w zasadzie cieszymy się z mężem że byliśmy po raz pierwszy na zlocie i mieliśmy okazję poznać tyle wspaniałych osób i spotkać tych, których mieliśmy okazję poznać wcześniej.*
> 
> 
> to zupełnie jak ja


Szkoda tylko, że tak szybko uciekliście z afterparty ale rozumiem, że mogłaś być zmęczona.

A my dzisiaj z Ruśca pojechaliśmy do nas na działkę.
Ponoć na kaca najlepsza jest praca   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał BetaGreta
> 
> ...



oj to zmęczenie niestety mnie dopadło bo poprzedniej nocy spałam tylko 3 godz   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

a  w Raju spałam do południa a potem do Wawy na imieniny babci musiałam zjechać - buuuuuuuuuu 

jak będziesz w tyg u siebie na działce wpadnij do mnie - tel masz   :Wink2:

----------


## malka

A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   :Lol:  
Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "dziewczyny bez majtek biegają"   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   
> Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "dziewczyny bez majtek biegają"


no słuchaj .... to idzie i z coolibreem załatwić , tra ino zagadać   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

co do imprezy .... własnie postanowiłam wczoraj, że trza się troche  z wsiowej baby z powrotem w miastową pobawic , do ludzi wyjść ....  ja nic nie obiecuję , ale wszystko jest do zrobienia   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

:ohmy:   musze częsciej zerkać w tamtą stronę co do tych  bez majtek  :Roll:  , i dzieki *betagreta* również sie ciesze jak nie wiem co ze to sie wszystko udało  :Wink2:

----------


## BetaGreta

> A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   
> Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. *"dziewczyny bez majtek biegają"*


I mojemu mężowi już ta propozycja się podoba   :Wink2:

----------


## joola

> A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   
> Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "*dziewczyny bez majtek biegają*"


A jak *cooliber* grał, to nie biegały  :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał malka
> 
> A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   
> Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "*dziewczyny bez majtek biegają*"  
> 
> 
> A jak *cooliber* grał, to nie biegały


wiesz nad gustami sie nie dyskutuje ale one do zdejmowania majtek nie były chętne to po 1 a po drugie to zarzyczyły sobie taki repertuar ze nawet gdyby te majtki zdjeły to by zmarzły bo nam sie odechciało  :Confused:   :Lol:  spytaj coolibra jak nie wierzysz

----------


## wu

dobry wieczór
ja tu przyszłam czołem o podłogę przed wspaniałymi organizatorami uderzyć włożyliście mnóstwo wysiłku pracy i wspaniałego humoru JESTEŚCIE WIELKIE FORUMKI  co do jednego oby takich wspaniałych zlotów było jeszcze całe mnóstwo  :big grin:

----------


## jamles

> Napisał malka
> 
> A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   
> Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "*dziewczyny bez majtek biegają*"  
> 
> 
> A jak *cooliber* grał, to nie biegały


a *duch* fotki robił   :Roll:  , bo takich nie dostarczył   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał malka
> 
> A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   
> Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "*dziewczyny bez majtek biegają*"  
> 
> 
> A jak *cooliber* grał, to nie biegały


Ale jak zagrała Małgoś ...to już było nieźle  :smile:

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> A propos After - przed wyjazdem rozmawiałam z panią Osińską - zaprasza wszystkich ponownie....nie koniecznie dopiero za rok i  nie koniecznie tylko na jedną noc   
> Mówiła, że bardzo się cieszy, że impreza się udała, a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "*dziewczyny bez majtek biegają*"  
> 
> 
> A jak *cooliber* grał, to nie biegały


Oj biegały, skakały i w ogóle...ale jakos uwagi nie zwracałam na to czy w bieliźnie   :Roll:   :Wink2:  

Może męska część afterpartowiczów sie wypowie   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

Najgorzej, że tego detalu również nie pamiętam  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## joola

> Napisał joola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malka
> 
> ...


Nie były chętne   :ohmy:  już ja sobie z nimi porozmawiam  :cool:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

:ohmy:   :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## joola

> Napisał joola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malka
> 
> ...


Robił  Lesiu, robił ale cenzura (czyt. Nefer  :Wink2:  ) jest strrraszna...
A w ogóle, to czemu Cię nie było co? Nie miałam z kim ginu pić  i o suchym py..sku znaczy gardle wyjeżdżałam.

----------


## Nefer

Joola, no wiesz co ? Następnym razem bifiterka przywlekę  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## joola

> Joola, no wiesz co ? Następnym razem bifiterka przywlekę


Niee noo  *Nefcia* ja żalu do Ciebie nie mam-przeca namawiałaś  :cool:  . Tylko do *J*, że go nie było   :Confused:

----------


## retrofood

> a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "dziewczyny bez majtek biegają"


no to chyba przyjadę...

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał malka
> 
>    a jej mąż zaproponował , że następnym razem przyprowadzi nam DJ , przy którego imprezach cyt. "dziewczyny bez majtek biegają"  
> 
> 
> no to* chyba* przyjadę...


a po co to "chyba"   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

boszszszsz... to już chyba jakis nałóg .... normalna osoba po prysznicu wieczorem do łóżka idzie , a nie do kompa na forum muratora   :oops:   :Lol:  

no bo tak .... hm ..... ja nie wiem, czy to wszyscy tak mają .... ja wczoraj czułam jakbym każdą osobę znała lata conajmniej ... i szkoda mi , że tak krótko to trwało   :Wink2:  
i tak sobie myśle .... koniecznie trzeba powtórzyć, koniecznie u Pani Osińskiej, konieczne w analogicznym tudzież rozszerzonym składzie , koniecznie ..... konicznie ..... koniecznie.....  :big grin:  
bo roku nie wytrzymam bez Was na  żywo   :oops:   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

....

----------


## gawel

...

----------


## daggulka

Gawel .....TY wiesz, że mnie nie trzeba dw razy ....   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

nie trzeba wczesniej długo zamawiać , bo to impreza luźna miałaby być - tak jak wczorajsze AP ... miesiąc wystarczyłby  :big grin:  

pożegnanie lata ....hm..... podoba mi się ...... barrrrrrrrrdzo   :big grin:

----------


## gawel

...

----------


## [email protected]

> boszszszsz... to już chyba jakis nałóg .... normalna osoba po prysznicu wieczorem do łóżka idzie , a nie do kompa na forum muratora    
> 
> no bo tak .... hm ..... ja nie wiem, czy to wszyscy tak mają .... ja wczoraj czułam jakbym każdą osobę znała lata conajmniej ... i szkoda mi , że tak krótko to trwało   
> i tak sobie myśle .... koniecznie trzeba powtórzyć, koniecznie u Pani Osińskiej, konieczne w analogicznym tudzież rozszerzonym składzie , koniecznie ..... konicznie ..... koniecznie.....  
> *bo roku nie wytrzymam bez Was na  żywo*


tez cie kochamy 

a ja właśnie też z pod prysznica i w szlafroku pyakm pazurami po klawiaturze a małż tylko patrzy i czeka....  :Wink2:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

no cóż.....musi poczekać   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Gaaaawel .... no ale coś Ty .... pożegnanie lata to pożegnanie lata ..... ludziska niech z urlopów wrócą   :Wink2:   :Lol:  .... chce żeby każdy chetny miał szanse ... przyjdzie czas odpowiedni - będziem działać  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

...

----------


## gawel

...

----------


## daggulka

zuzka .... no ja mam to samo teraz ....leży i się gapi ....mówi, że  coś podejrzanie szczęśliwa wróciłam   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Tylko zlituj sie chociaz do przyszłego tygodnia z ankieta kto jest za AP second editiom bo ludzie jeszcze nie doszli do siebie    i Pani osińska też niech kręgosłup podleczy


i moze niech ci co d......y dali z zadeklarowaną frekwencją zrozumieją swój błąd i zanim się zapiszą staną pzred lustrem i trzy razy zadadzą sobie pytanie:

czy napewno chcę brac w tym udział ??????????????????????

i po tej deklaracji dokonuje wpłaty na utworzone konto   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

...

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzka .... no ja mam to samo teraz ....leży i się gapi ....mówi, że  coś podejrzanie szczęśliwa wróciłam


powiedz Tomkowi ze nastepnym razem ma przyjechac z tobą a ja osobiscie powiem co robiłaś   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

spodoba mu sie i tez sie zaloguje - masz w domu dwa kompy...... bo chyba beda musiały być   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Tylko zlituj sie chociaz do przyszłego tygodnia z ankieta kto jest za AP second editiom bo ludzie jeszcze nie doszli do siebie    i Pani osińska też niech kręgosłup podleczy 
> 
> 
> i moze niech ci co d......y dali z zadeklarowaną frekwencją zrozumieją swój błąd i zanim się zapiszą staną pzred lustrem i trzy razy zadadzą sobie pytanie:
> 
> czy napewno chcę brac w tym udział ??????????????????????
> 
> i po tej deklaracji dokonuje wpłaty na utworzone konto


o tym to nie wspomne służe kontem mam kilka no problem Pani teresa tez ma pewnie, ty to wyszłaś na tym jak zabłocki na mydle mam wyrzuty daj spokój, zawsze jest tak ze jakas łyżka dziegciu sie trafi niestety  :sad:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> zuzka .... no ja mam to samo teraz ....leży i się gapi ....mówi, że  coś podejrzanie szczęśliwa wróciłam   
> 
> 
> niech jedzie z Tobą też sie tak poczuje


no Ty chyba oszalałeś do reszty, chopie   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Roll:  
po moim trupie ....wypocząc jadę, się odchamić i odstresowac , wytaniać i pogadac o d... maryni , a nie żeby mi własny osobisty chop za uchem brzęczał   :Roll:  
domu ma pilnować   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooooooooooooo kurcze a gdzie gra wstępna   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


no wiesz moze w innej podgrupie by sie obracał nie musi sie przyznawac ze jes twim chopem w razie czego wysle ci smsa jakby wiesz nie dawal rady   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

jassssne... expresem to se moge kawe zrobić ....albo wszystko albo nic   :Roll:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


oj tam moze byc taki mc donald od czasu do czasu   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


rekompensatą bedzie następne udane spotkanko i taniec z tobą   :Wink2:  

a kasa jest zawsze do odrobienia   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  tym sie nie przejmuj !!!!

----------


## daggulka

> no wiesz moze w innej podgrupie by sie obracał nie musi sie przyznawac ze jes twim chopem w razie czego wysle ci smsa jakby wiesz nie dawal rady


mogłabym w tym momencie zacytować conajmniej 50 kawałów na ten temat .... ale spac mi sie chce, wię krótko powiem:
na odchamianie to się jeździ samemu   :Roll:  
howkh  :big grin:

----------


## gawel

> jassssne... expresem to se moge kawe zrobić ....albo wszystko albo nic


no masz to sie w.....m dobra odwołuje   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


aż tak dobrze nie tańcze ale sie postaram   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> no wiesz moze w innej podgrupie by sie obracał nie musi sie przyznawac ze jes twim chopem w razie czego wysle ci smsa jakby wiesz nie dawal rady  
> 
> 
> mogłabym w tym momencie zacytować conajmniej 50 kawałów na ten temat .... ale spac mi sie chce, wię krótko powiem:
> na odchamianie to się jeździ samemu   
> howkh


cytuj chociaz 1 lub 2

----------


## czandra

> Gawel .....TY wiesz, że mnie nie trzeba dw razy ....     
> 
> nie trzeba wczesniej długo zamawiać , bo to impreza luźna miałaby być - tak jak wczorajsze AP ... miesiąc wystarczyłby  
> 
> pożegnanie lata ....hm..... podoba mi się ...... barrrrrrrrrdzo


Fajny pomysł. Podoba mi się  :big grin:  Tym razem nie udało się nam być na AP i chętnie to nadrobimy, najlepiej jeszcze w tym roku.

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


sa  sposoby aby taniec stał sie lekki i przyjemny a nogi takie, takie no.....taneczne 

a zresztą to nie You Can Dance - a ja nie Rusinowa ani Marczukowa zebym cie oceniala   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

a jak nie sztbki to moze byc taniec pluszowy   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


hmmm  brzmi fajnie   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Gawel .....TY wiesz, że mnie nie trzeba dw razy ....     
> 
> nie trzeba wczesniej długo zamawiać , bo to impreza luźna miałaby być - tak jak wczorajsze AP ... miesiąc wystarczyłby  
> 
> pożegnanie lata ....hm..... podoba mi się ...... barrrrrrrrrdzo  
> 
> 
> Fajny pomysł. Podoba mi się  Tym razem nie udało się nam być na AP i chętnie to nadrobimy, najlepiej jeszcze w tym roku.


a sierotka Marysia bedzie - bo jest cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudowna   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

super ze bedziecie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  - choc nie wiadomo jeszcze kiedy  :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał gawel
> 
> Tylko zlituj sie chociaz do przyszłego tygodnia z ankieta kto jest za AP second editiom bo ludzie jeszcze nie doszli do siebie    i Pani osińska też niech kręgosłup podleczy 
> 
> 
> i moze niech ci co d......y dali z zadeklarowaną frekwencją zrozumieją swój błąd i zanim się zapiszą staną pzred lustrem i trzy razy zadadzą sobie pytanie:
> 
> czy napewno chcę brac w tym udział ??????????????????????
> 
> i po tej deklaracji dokonuje wpłaty na utworzone konto



A tak a propos ........... Czy Ty czasem z własnej kieszeni nie musiałaś dzięki tej całej akcji (tym co nie przyjechali) dopłacać czegoś w wiosce ?

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gawel
> 
> ...


Nefcia - wyluzuj - proszę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

było super ???? - było !!!!!! i tak miało być !!!!!!

a tym co nie dojechali niech żal dupsko ściśnie i będę zadowolona   :Wink2:

----------


## lidszu

AP na pożegnanie lata to bardzo dobry pomysł   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
jestem jak najbardziej ZA !!!!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  bo czekać następny rok na spotkanie z WAMI to dla mnie zdecydowanie za długo   :big grin:  

tylko czy mąż mnie znowu samą puści ?   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
już ma pretensję o to, że mnie zlicytowali - *Zuzka*, wiesz ?   :Lol:

----------


## joola

> Napisał gawel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Gra wstępna potem  :Wink2:

----------


## lidszu

*Zuza*, ja ci kasę za AP wiszę   :oops:   :oops:  . Oddam przy najbliższej okazji jak się spotkamy, OK ?   :oops:

----------


## [email protected]

> AP na pożegnanie lata to bardzo dobry pomysł       
> jestem jak najbardziej ZA !!!!!      bo czekać następny rok na spotkanie z WAMI to dla mnie zdecydowanie za długo   
> 
> tylko czy mąż mnie znowu samą puści ?      
> już ma pretensję o to, że mnie zlicytowali - *Zuzka*, wiesz ?


taaaaaaaaaaa on poprostu załuje ze go przy tym nie było   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## dobroszka

*Zuza* daj namiar na swoje konto i ile wpłacić - nie dojechałam ale to nie znaczy,że masz bulić.Czekam na dane   :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Zuza*, ja ci kasę za AP wiszę    . Oddam przy najbliższej okazji jak się spotkamy, OK ?


normalnie w pysku z butelka wina do Raju zapraszam inaczej do KRD cie zgłoszę   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## lidszu

> Napisał lidszu
> 
> AP na pożegnanie lata to bardzo dobry pomysł       
> jestem jak najbardziej ZA !!!!!      bo czekać następny rok na spotkanie z WAMI to dla mnie zdecydowanie za długo   
> 
> tylko czy mąż mnie znowu samą puści ?      
> już ma pretensję o to, że mnie zlicytowali - *Zuzka*, wiesz ?  
> 
> 
> taaaaaaaaaaa on poprostu załuje ze go przy tym nie było


może by zalicytował więcej, albo może by mnie taniej oddał    :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Zuza* daj namiar na swoje konto i ile wpłacić - nie dojechałam ale to nie znaczy,że masz bulić.Czekam na dane


Dobroś - obcja jest taka jak u Lidszu, zmówcie się i wpadaj do Raju, tylko Myche weżcie ze sobą   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## lidszu

> Napisał lidszu
> 
> *Zuza*, ja ci kasę za AP wiszę    . Oddam przy najbliższej okazji jak się spotkamy, OK ?  
> 
> 
> normalnie w pysku z butelka wina do Raju zapraszam inaczej do KRD cie zgłoszę


oj to lecę, bo jak mnie zgłosisz do KRD, to mi kredytu na dom nie dadzą   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## czandra

> Napisał czandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Weźmiemy ze sobą nianię, bo AP z małym dzieckiem może być kłopotliwe, a też chcielibyśmy mieć coś dla siebie.  :Wink2:  No i trzeba potańczyć  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lidszu
> 
> ...


to ja muszę kasę pozyczac zeby wymusic na was spotkanie - wstyd dziewczyny normalnie na całe gacie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

> Nefcia - wyluzuj - proszę     
> 
> było super ???? - było !!!!!! i tak miało być !!!!!!
> 
> a tym co nie dojechali niech żal dupsko ściśnie i będę zadowolona



Wybacz, Moja Droga, ale nie dość, że miałaś wszystko na głowie to jeszcze dopłacasz do tej imprezy.
To nie chodzi o pieniądze, ale o fakt.
O tzw. odpowiedzialność. Ja wiem, że niektórzy nie mogli przyjechać z przyczyn obiektywnych - ja to rozumiem.

Ale nie wiem dlaczego TY masz za to płacić.

Gdyby się wpisały na listę tylko osoby, ktore mogą przyjechać (na pewno) to inczej zostałyby oszacowane koszty.
NIe płacilibyśmy 25 pln za wejście, ale 30, 40 czy 50. I nie musiałabyć dopłacać - a wiem, że DOPŁACIŁAŚ. I nie tylko Ty - sama wiesz, że była zrzutka - tak ? Tak. Bo było za mało kasy. 
Więc ja Cię bardzo proszę - ja jestem wyluzowana i o własną kasę nie umiem  się upominać - ale o kasę innych - a i owszem.

Zresztą jestem pewna, że osoby, ktore nie przyjechały - bo nie mogły czy nie chciały  - zrozumieją całą tą nieprzyjemną sytuację w ktorej na już, teraz i na gorąco pośrodku zadupia pod tytułem Urzut (gdzie bankomatu nie ma) niektorzy wyskoczyli z kasy - bo ktoś zawiódł.

I proszę mi wskazać błąd w moim rozumowaniu.

Więc zbierz Kochana do kupy ile kasy poszło ze zrzuty kilku osób i podaj proszę tutaj.
A sama wiesz, komu wysłać numer konta na priv.

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał czandra
> 
> ...


ależ ja sie ciesze ze Was poznałam - całą trójkę   :Wink2:  

i super że sie znowu spotakmy i juz na luuuuuuuuuuzie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

a jutro dzwonie zeby Wam rabacik załatwić odpowiedni   :Roll:

----------


## dobroszka

Amen Nefcia.

Zatem po raz kolejny pytam : Ile i na jakie konto

I bez dyskusji.  :big grin:

----------


## lidszu

> Napisał lidszu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


o wypraszam to sobie   :Mad:   :Mad:  
ja do ciebie nawet bez długu przyjeżdżam, do innych miej pretensje   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> Nefcia - wyluzuj - proszę     
> 
> było super ???? - było !!!!!! i tak miało być !!!!!!
> 
> a tym co nie dojechali niech żal dupsko ściśnie i będę zadowolona  
> 
> ...


Nefcia jaka zrzuta   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
to ja o czymś nie wiem   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

a tak poważnie to potraktuje siebie jako jednego ze sposnsorów   :Wink2:  

i teraz juz wiem ze pierwszy i ostatni raz poszliśmy na układ ze zbieramy na imprezie - teraz beda wpałaty na konto przed  spotkaniem ( na poprawiny AP) na ktore trzeba wylozyc kase wczesniej i zdeklarowac ilosc osob
bo i na Zlot i na AP jesli mam byc szczera poszło na styk i to przy niezłych kombinacjach   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## czandra

> Napisał czandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


*[email protected]* jesteś wielka no i świetnie prowadziłaś imprezę. Masz talent! Rusin przy tobie wysiada.   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lidszu
> 
> ...


wiem, wiem Lidszu - na ciebie moge zawsze liczyć a inni niech żałują - no nie   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał czandra
> 
> ...


no i jak Was nie kochać   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## gawel

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał czandra
> 
> ...


i Torbicka   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał czandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


a ty z tą Torbicką   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

chyba w CV te talenty sobie dopisze a wy mi referencje wystwicie   :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> Nefcia jaka zrzuta     
> to ja o czymś nie wiem     
> 
> a tak poważnie to potraktuje siebie jako jednego ze sposnsorów   
> 
> i teraz juz wiem ze pierwszy i ostatni raz poszliśmy na układ ze zbieramy na imprezie - teraz beda wpałaty na konto przed  spotkaniem ( na poprawiny AP) na ktore trzeba wylozyc kase wczesniej i zdeklarowac ilosc osob
> bo i na Zlot i na AP jesli mam byc szczera poszło na styk i to przy niezłych kombinacjach



Wiem, że honorna z Ciebie dziewczyna, wiem. Nie musisz tego udowadniać.
Ale nadal uważam, że to nie w porządku i już.
Takie jest moje zdanie.
Mam nadzieję, że osoby nieobecne też okażą się honorne ( zreszta już takie są wśród nas - takie, ktorym nie trzeba nawet o tym przypominać).

Więc jak Cię ktoś poprosi o numer konta to bądź tak miła i daj szansę człowiekowi się nacieszyć, że jednak prawie wziął udział.


A Ty mi nie ściemniaj, bo ja swoje wiem i oczki i uszki mam.

----------


## lidszu

> a ty z tą Torbicką     
> 
> chyba w CV te talenty sobie dopisze a wy mi referencje wystwicie


i to jakie referencje   :Lol:   :Lol:  lepszych nikt mieć nie będzie   :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

*Dziękuję* 
merci
thank you
danke
spasiba
gracias
kamsamnida
شكرا
Dank u
ευχαριστω
La ringrazio
Obrigado
благодар
shukran
Gracias

Można powiedzieć że forumowicze moderatora to jedna wielka rodzina po tym co zobaczyłem na własne oczy w ciągu tych 3 dni spędzonych z Wami. Zaczynając od miłego powitania i przyjęcia w Zuzankowym Raju wielkie ukłony w kierunku Zuzanki i jej Męża. Dalej sobotnie spotkanie ukłony dla wszystkich którzy byli zaangażowani w organizację całego tego pozytywnie zakręconego spotkania ( Zuzanka, Dagulka, Edzia Gaweł) i innych których nie jestem w stanie teraz wymienić z powodu  Oraz wszystkim którzy naprawdę tworzyli nie zapomnianą atmosferę. Pamiętajcie że to dzięki Wam uzyskaliśmy taką atmosferę. 

Dzięki Goustowi i Jeji (Jea) za transport.

Było naprawdę super i trzeba to powtórzyć tzn. Powtórzymy...  :smile:  

Dzięki za wspólnie przygotowaną http://ggmania.eu/news/nimgs/wileka.gif jajeczniczkę  :smile: 

To na tyle podziękowań  :wink:  





> Hej Zlotowicze!!!
> 
> Jeszcze raz wielki szacun dla *[email protected]* i *Coolibra* za fantastyczne prowadzenie imprezy oraz dla *Daggulki* za determinację w doprowadzeniu do zlotu.


Dziękuję  imieniu swoim i reszty. Ale to Zuzanka grała pierwsze skrzypce. Najpierw trema od 11 a otwarcie i to co zrobiła na przywitaniu to szczena mi opadła. Ja wtedy zacząłem w ogóle myśleć "Co ja robię tu" Naprawdę Zuzanka głos masz Medialny, Edzia, Dagulka to samo  :smile: 




> *Witajcie Kochani ZLOTOWICZE *      
> 
> ( na tych którzy się zapisali a nie dotarli strzelam focha i to dużego bo nie dotarcie swiadczylo tylko o niskiej dojrzałości.....delkatnie temat ujamując....)


Ja tylko dodam że niektórzy poinformowali telefonicznie że nie będzie ich na zlocie z takich i takich powodów ale reszta zachowała się wobec organizatorów nie fer... 

Co do Licytacji gadżetów to czekam tylko na zdjęcia tych przedmiotów. Jak coś ślijcie. [email protected]




> ma kto jakie foty??


Ja tylko chcę zobaczyć fotkę twojego uzębienia po tym jak wkładałeś obiektyw aparatu do buzi  :wink: 




> Napisał dandi3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


a mnie?  :wink: 

P.S. Dzięki za 2 torby gadżetów  :smile:  

Co do jajecznicy to robił ją Mąż Edzi Kierowca Gousta i ja a Duch tylko przyleciał i zmiótł ją w 2 min  :smile:  

Co do Muzyki na AfterParty to proszę nie do mnie.  W moim kontrakcie było tylko nagłośnienie Urzutu. Trzeba było wcześniej mówić to muzyka by rozgrzewała towarzystwo. Ponad 2500 płyt z muzyką dla każdego. A prawdę mówiąc ciężko jest grać dla wielu osób. Gra się zawsze dla jednych i drugich ale niektórzy wczoraj tego nie rozumieli... %%%%  :wink:   Za rok obiecuję że będzie golas party. To tyle w sprawie muzyki na After...




> Napisał joola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malka
> 
> ...


Gaweł tak jak mówisz  :smile:  Nic dodać nic ująć  :smile:  Potwierdzam 





> czy napewno chcę brac w tym udział ??????????????????????
> 
> i po tej deklaracji dokonuje wpłaty na utworzone konto


Widzę że szybko się ode mnie uczysz  :smile:  


Dobra czas goni jutro  znowu w pracy pół dnia będę na kurniku ciupał w Tysiąca  :wink:  

CIaooo

----------


## lidszu

> wiem, wiem Lidszu - na ciebie moge zawsze liczyć a inni niech żałują - no nie


ma się rozumieć   :big grin:  

może w tym tygodniu uda mi się wpaść   :Roll:

----------


## Jezier

Dziękuję za spotkanie tym których zapamiętałem z nicka...
78mysz, adam_mk, amafi, an-bud , anirac , anjamen, barbossa , Barranki2, BetaGreta , coolibeer , Coulignon, czandra, dandi3, dagulka , Depi, DorciaIQ , EDZIA,, Eugeniusz, gawel , ghost34, jea , Joola , Joskul , kamyk68 , kasiorek , Kruela, Lidszu, malka, Maluszek , małgoś2, Nefer, nitubaga, OK, PaniGdżi, Piątka , rasia, Rom-Kon, , sSiwy12, sylvia1, wu , [email protected] , zygmor
... oraz tym którzy nie mieli nicka lub moja pamięć ich nie objęła
 :Lol:   :Lol:  
I do zobaczenia za rok

----------


## Nefer

Albo i szybciej Jezier, albo i szybciej  :smile:  :smile: 
Wzajemnie  :smile:

----------


## Jezier

Albo i szybciej.   :Wink2:

----------


## gawel

to ze szybciej to wiadomo tylko nie wiemy o ile szy troche czy instant  :Lol:   no tyle ile wytrzymamy  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

małż zlot potraktował jako lokalnofanaberyjnechęci zajęcia czymś czasu wolnego i chyba myśli że to się już nigdy nie powtórzy ..... no nawet facet nie wie w jakiej żyje nieświadomości   :Roll:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
ale na razie w domu wolę nie wspominać o rychłym wyjeździe - trza dyplomatycznie dozować dobre wieści , bo z tego nadmiaru szczęścia to mawżonek może się zacząć buntować, a tego bym nie chciała  :Wink2:   :Lol:  

Gawel .... zostawiłam u Pani Osińskiej na 100% jedną część garderoby - tą, o  której rozmawialiśmy   :Wink2:   ... się rozpakowałam i niet   :Roll:  
tak, że nie ma totamto - kochany , bedziesz musiał mi odesłać   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

> Napisał dobroszka
> 
> *Zuza* daj namiar na swoje konto i ile wpłacić - nie dojechałam ale to nie znaczy,że masz bulić.Czekam na dane  
> 
> 
> Dobroś - obcja jest taka jak u Lidszu, zmówcie się i wpadaj do Raju, tylko Myche weżcie ze sobą


A gdzie jest Raj?????

----------


## daggulka

Retro ... raj rajem ( i po prawdzie jest jak w raju  :oops:   :Roll:  ) , ale ja Twojej deklaracji i Bramera potrzebuje   :Lol:  ... na pożegnaniu lata czyli powtórce afterparty będziecie oczywiście?  :big tongue:

----------


## retrofood

Jak dożyję...  :big grin:

----------


## coolibeer

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dobroszka
> 
> ...


To tajemnicze miejsce i tak pozostanie na zawsze. Jest ono w wyobraźni każdego znasz. Każdy sobie taki raj sam wymalował tam gdzieś w główce. Ja nawet zmieniłem nazwę dziennika  :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

Raj całkiem niedaleczko   :Wink2:

----------


## EDZIA

UUUUUfffffffff, kuuuuuuurde nareszcie.
Wiecie co to znaczy, wrócić z takiej imprezy , dorwać się do kompa.....i  net odmawia posłuszeństwa, co ja wczoraj przeżywałam  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :Evil:  , że nie mogłam tu z Wami być i dzielić na gorąco wrażeń po spotkaniu.  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  .
Jeszcze nigdy tak wcześnie nie zjawiłam się w poniedziałek w pracy  :Wink2:  
I co tu dużo mówić było super....podpisuję się pod wszystkim co napisali przedmówcy.
Dziękuję daggulce  , ze w jakims stopniu wciągnęła mnie w przygotowanie tego szaleństwa, bo dzięki temu miałam okazję bliżej poznać [email protected]ę, jej męża i resztę ekipy piątkowych prób generalnych w bardzo klimatycznym Raju.
Dziękuję wszystkim którzy przybyli na spotkanie - wspaniałym forumowiczom, Najlepszym Doradcom na forum, sponsorom, Pani Małgorzacie Dutkiewicz, Redakcji za to, że przyjeła nasze zaproszenie i zaszczyciła swoją obecnością.
Komturowej Rodzince, która mimo nawału obowiązków przyjęła nasze zaproszenie, *Majeczko* dzięki za informacje o Tomku
Chciałam też podziękować nieobecnemu na Spotkaniu ciałem, choc duchem  był z nami, przynajmniej na AP z nami pisał...
Naszemu Rymoholikowi Forumowemu - Retrofoodowi, który jak zwykle poratował mnie w gorącej potrzebie i prawie na pniu pisał wspaniałe wierszyki do Dyplomów dla Sponsorów, daggulki i Redakcji.
Retro - Wielkie Dzięki.

Jak zwykle żałuję, że choć tyle czasu było nie udało się porozmawiać z wieloma forumowiczami...zwłaszcza z amalfi.

A oczywiście jestem otwarta na wszystkie propozycje spotkań forumowych,

pozdrawiam cieplutko
Edzia

No to biorę się za wklejanie zdjęć  :big grin:

----------


## Depi

> Gawel .... zostawiłam u Pani Osińskiej na 100% jedną część garderoby - tą, o  której rozmawialiśmy


Naaaaaaajjjjssssss!  :Lol: 

Witam wszystkich uczestników i przede wszystkim składam samokrytykę, że tak odpadłem haniebnie, ale jak widać wątroba nie działa tak, jak drzewiej bywało  :sad: 

Jak będzie samo AP na pożegnanie lata (proszę mnie wpisać) to postaram się nie ustawiać nic dzień przed, coby także do rana dać radę  :smile: 

Wielkie JOŁ dla wszystkich, z szczególnym uwględnieniem wspaniałych Organizatorów!

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał dobroszka
> 
> ...


gdzieś niedaleko stad,
jest miejsce ktora poznac musi ktos
ktos nie byle jaki bo Rymoholik nasz wspanialy ,
wsrod lasow ląk stoi dom,
obok domu staw tam ujrzysz,
tuz nad stwem wierzby szumią,
na podwórzu kasztan wielki
taki to zakatek wiejski 
jesli sprawdzic chcesz me slowa 
zaraz wysle ci gotowca
ktory adres ci ujawni 
i juz tylko pozostaje w odwiedziny do mnie walic

mam nadzieje ze jak mnie odwiedzisz to napiszesz o tym miejscu niezla rymowankę   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## sylvia1

ja na AP second się pisze ... tylko plisss tak bym nie miała zjazdu (czyli nie 12-13 IX) oczywiście sama (DAGA zgadzam się z Tobą   :Lol:  )... może ostatni weekend sierpnia lub pierwszy września?

----------


## [email protected]

> ja na AP second się pisze ... tylko plisss tak bym nie miała zjazdu (czyli nie 12-13 IX) oczywiście sama (DAGA zgadzam się z Tobą   )... może ostatni weekend sierpnia lub pierwszy września?


czesc Sylvia - pamietam cię   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
było mi bardzo miło !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i dzięki ze towarzyszyłaś Gawłowi   :big grin:  

co do ostatniego weekendu sierpnia to nic z tego bo:

po pierwsze - ten termin został zarezerwowany przez naszego przyjaciela na parapetowke a po drugie - ja mu nie odmowie i osoby zaproszone tez wiec sklad by sie troche zmienial AP   :Roll: 

a dodam ze ostsani weekend sierpnia to niektorzy dopiero wracaja z wakacji badz dzieci zwoża i szykuja do szkoly wiec ja jestem za 

Wrzesniem !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daggulka

Sylwuś .... kochchchaaanaaa...   w ostatani weekend sierpnia to my balujemy w częściowym gronie forumowym u jednego z naszych forumowiczów na prawdziwej parapetówie z samymi tylko parapetami  :Lol:  
nie ma sans bo bede miła toporek w plecach  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol: 

ale wrzesień ...piękny miesiąc , da radę   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> Nefcia jaka zrzuta     
> to ja o czymś nie wiem     
> 
> a tak poważnie to potraktuje siebie jako jednego ze sposnsorów   
> 
> i teraz juz wiem ze pierwszy i ostatni raz poszliśmy na układ ze zbieramy na imprezie - teraz beda wpałaty na konto przed  spotkaniem ( na poprawiny AP) na ktore trzeba wylozyc kase wczesniej i zdeklarowac ilosc osob
> ...


Nefcia ale namieszałaś   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

i teraz mam dylemat bo faktycznie dostaje info na PW wiec podjełam decyzję że pozostawiam wybór forumowiczom: ( zaznaczam ze pod wpływem tych którzy mają potrzebę bycia fair w stosunku do pozostałych)

Ci którzy sie zadeklarowali a nie dojechali ale poczuwają się do odpowiedzialności za swoją nieobecność i chcą w sposób finansowy zrekompensować nam dziurę budżetową - zlotową to bardzo proszę, podam numer konta na PW lub przyjmę pieniądze osobiście i będzie mi miło się z Wami spotkać ( uśmiech dla tych co już wiedzą gdzie i kiedy )


i tak mam mieszane uczucia czy tak powinnam zrobić   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
i wszystko przez Nefcie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   bo rozdmuchała swoją spostrzegawczość   :cool:

----------


## bobiczek

> *Zuza* daj namiar na swoje konto i ile wpłacić - nie dojechałam ale to nie znaczy,że masz bulić.Czekam na dane


Podpisuję się pod tym postem.
Wolałbym żebyś nie obciążała kieszeni za mnie.

----------


## Anoleiz

no to ja też dziękuje wszystkim których dane mi było poznać 
było strasznie miło  :smile: 
zabawnie

a wszystkim którzy się martwili zapewniam, 
że w namiocie było ciepło i wygodnie, 
a dziecko zadowolone jak 150  :wink: 

"supel implezka" powiedziało i padło  :smile:

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Nefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


trzeba było powiedzieć w trakcie spotkania
się by ściepę zrobiło, żadna ujma, to byloby bardziej fair, niż dokladanie z tylko własnej kieszeni, szkoda że nie wiedziałem o tym 

 a o tym, że pomimo ich nieobecności, jakieś koszty należy ponieść, powinni się winowajcy zreflektować przed imprą, nie po
baaaardzo nie lubię takich sytuacji, takie postępowanie świadczy o w pełni niezasłużonym lekceważeniu osób, które odażyły ich kredytem zaufania

to tak ogólnie, kto się poczuwa to zrozumie, kto uważa, że jest usprawiedliwionym niech się nie poczuwa, to już sprawa sumienia

----------


## Maluszek

Ja dopiero dzisiaj  :oops:  ale bardzo chciałam podziękować za super sobotę  :big grin:  Świetnie się bawiałam  :big grin:  AP bylo superanckie  :big grin:  Towarzystwo - miodzio  :big grin:  Jedzonko - pychotka  :big grin:  Muza - pierwsza klasa  :big grin: 

*Zuanko, Daggulko, Gawel* - wielkie dzięki za przygotowanie zlotu  :big grin:  i AP  :big grin: 

Było mi bardzo miło poznać nowe osoby w realu  :big grin: 

*Dandi* - malutkie pytanko: co urodziła żona drajwera?

Ja oczywiście jestem jak najbardziej na tak za następnym AP  :big grin: 
Chyba *Gawel* pytał kiedy? Myślę, że najlepiej to wrzesień bo noce jeszcze w marę ciepłe są  :big grin:  a jak wiemy z doświadczenia to noc jest bardzo istotna bo mało kto na AP spał.

I gdybyśmy urządzali je u pani Osińskiej to jedna uwaga: może dałoby się zorganizować jakieś śniadanko dla osób zostających na noc.

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Nefer
> 
> ...


nikt by nie wiedział gdzyby nie przebiegła Nefcia   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

na PW przyszly info do mnie po tym Jej anonsie ze chca oddac zeby sie poczuc wporządku do nas wszystkich, dlatego napisalam ten watek o tym ze podam numer konta dla tych osob i przyjme kase, a jej nadmiar przekaze na cel ktory razem ustalimy

chcialm od razu podac numer konta Tomka ale jedna osoba powiedzialam ze chce aby te pieinadze trafily do mnie a moja prywatna sprawa bedzie co z nimi uczynie - stad powtala ta informacja wystosowana na forum

czy cos zle robie..... jesli tak ktos uwaza niech mi podpowoe co mam zrobic bo ja jeszcze w takiej sytuacji nie bylam   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

dobrze jest kochana , dobrze .... taki miałyśmy plan ....że zbierzemy za wejściówki a co zostanie damy do urny dla Tomka ..... więc nie przyjechali- nie zostało   :Roll:

----------


## Barbossa

dobrze robisz, głowa do góry

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo Wam dziękuję za cudownie spędzone chwile w towarzystwie WSPANIAŁYCH ludzi!
Nie wymieniam, bo jeszcze kogo pominę - a nie chcę!  :oops: 
Podziwiam sprawną organizację, organizatorów i dziękuję Im za cały wkład wysiłku, jaki włożyli.

A co do tego raju to takie "coś" słyszałem...

Gadają dwie babki 
- kupiłam jakieś dziwne rajstopy...
- I co?
- Stopy to mi się mieszczą, ale raj nie bardzo....
 :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## [email protected]

> Bardzo Wam dziękuję za cudownie spędzone chwile w towarzystwie WSPANIAŁYCH ludzi!
> Nie wymieniam, bo jeszcze kogo pominę - a nie chcę! 
> Podziwiam sprawną organizację, organizatorów i dziękuję Im za cały wkład wysiłku, jaki włożyli.
> 
> A co do tego raju to takie "coś" słyszałem...
> 
> Gadają dwie babki 
> - kupiłam jakieś dziwne rajstopy...
> - I co?
> ...


jesteś NIESAMOWITY   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> dobrze robisz, głowa do góry


Dzięki wielkie za poparcie - twoje szczególnie   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

bo już zaczęłąm żałować że uległam postom Nefci i prośbą forumowiczów którzy niedotarli a chca byc oki 

ale skoro sami prosili  to dałam im "szanse" wplaty wejsciówki   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

mam nadzieje ze niko nie uraziłam   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## wu

*Zuzanka* dobrze zrobiłaś ja wiem że czasem może coś komu wypaść w ostatniej chwili ale skoro pieniądze za wynajem Urzutu był yrozliczone a konkretną ilość osób a potem połowy nie ma to normalne że braknie wiec nie miej żadnych wyrzutów   :big grin:  


a na pożegnanie lata to ja też ja też chcę  :big grin:   podrzucę Dziecię komuś i zabalujew cudownym towarzystwie  :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

To co się stało ja widziałem tak:

Początek – normalny, wręcz banalny. Ogromny barak z dużym napisem „POMPY CIEPŁA”, ale okazało się, że ciepło było tylko od strony Organizatorów, zaś pomp – bark.
 Przy wejściu stół i normalna procedura: „rąsia”, identyfikator, gadżeciki. Zlotowicze, jeszcze nieśmiało próbują zlokalizować, co ciekawsze „okazy”.
Oficjalne otwarcie i zaczęła się magia. 
Na moje oko, sprawczyniami tej metafory były dwie Syreny, których to głos sprawił, że świat przeszedł do innego wymiaru, a uczestnicy tego wydarzenia  zaczęli zachowywać się irracjonalnie. 
To nie była już „zbieranina” osobnych, obcych „jednostek”, tylko grupa ludzi, których cos łączy.
I znów – niby normalnie: podziękowania, dyplomy, konkursy, brawa.
Ale to tylko pozory, bo oto ni stąd ni z owąd, żona licytuje w imieniu męża kolację, na którą wyśle SWOJEGO męża. Mało tego - podbija cenę za ten przywilej.  :ohmy:  
Facet płaci dużą sumę za przywilej wypicia piwa z drugim facetem.  :ohmy:  
Ceny alkoholu osiągają wręcz kosmiczny aspekt, a nabywca jest z tego faktu zadowolony.  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
Przybywa Mistrz - świat przechodzi w wymiar kwantowy.  :cool:  
Nie wiem, nie pamiętam (byłem trzeźwy – tak przynajmniej stwierdził alkomat), ale znów nastąpił „przeskok” i zaczęło się AP – a w zasadzie, spotkanie rodzinne, gdzie każdy z każdym się zna - był jeden wyjątek – Dandi, nie uwierzył i pozostał w takim stanie   :Roll:  .
Na pożegnanie [email protected] całość zatańczyła i częściowo odśpiewała „pieśń lodową” ( Hymn Formowy), ale co dziwne tylko Dandi skarży się na ból gardła.  :Lol:   :ohmy:  
Rozmowy,  nie wiadomo kiedy i jak nastał poranek. Już niedziela.
Przyleciało stado gawronów i po godzinie 6 zakończyło imprezę. 
Wstałem, alkomat stwierdził „możesz prowadzić” to prowadziłem, aż do swojej Krainy Deszczowców. Marix się rozpłynął. Przybrał wymiar deszczu. 
Jest poniedziałek. Normalnie.   :cry:  

To był sen czy jawa? Ja chcę dalej śnić.  :Lol:  

DZIĘKUJĘ. Wszystkim – to były niezapomniane chwile.

----------


## [email protected]

> *Zuzanka* dobrze zrobiłaś ja wiem że czasem może coś komu wypaść w ostatniej chwili ale skoro pieniądze za wynajem Urzutu był yrozliczone a konkretną ilość osób a potem połowy nie ma to normalne że braknie wiec nie miej żadnych wyrzutów   
> 
> 
> a na pożegnanie lata to ja też ja też chcę   podrzucę Dziecię komuś i zabalujew cudownym towarzystwie


dzięki Wusia - liczę na spotkanko na pożegnanie lata   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

[email protected]

Jak się dopięło na styk - to dobrze!
Jak prawie dopięło - to uczciwie będzie to uzupełnić! - tu wyrzutów sumienia nie miej.
Jak zostanie nadmiar - to cel nadmiaru określony był jasno!
Niech nam nasz Tomek zdrowieje, bo bardzo brak nam Jego towarzystwa.

Winni/powinni...
Co by nie było - lubimy się i sobie wzajemnie robić koło buta przecież nie będziemy.

Adam M.
(Jesteś wspaniała! Dziękuję za wszystko, co zrobiłaś!)

----------


## Maluszek

*Zuzanko* - dobrze zrobiłaś  :big grin:  i już.

----------


## [email protected]

> To co się stało ja widziałem tak:
> 
> Początek – normalny, wręcz banalny. Ogromny barak z dużym napisem „POMPY CIEPŁA”, ale okazało się, że ciepło było tylko od strony Organizatorów, zaś pomp – bark.
>  Przy wejściu stół i normalna procedura: „rąsia”, identyfikator, gadżeciki. Zlotowicze, jeszcze nieśmiało próbują zlokalizować, co ciekawsze „okazy”.
> Oficjalne otwarcie i zaczęła się magia. 
> Na moje oko, sprawczyniami tej metafory były dwie Syreny, których to głos sprawił, że świat przeszedł do innego wymiaru, a uczestnicy tego wydarzenia  zaczęli zachowywać się irracjonalnie. 
> To nie była już „zbieranina” osobnych, obcych „jednostek”, tylko grupa ludzi, których cos łączy.
> I znów – niby normalnie: podziękowania, dyplomy, konkursy, brawa.
> Ale to tylko pozory, bo oto ni stąd ni z owąd, żona licytuje w imieniu męża kolację, na którą wyśle SWOJEGO męża. Mało tego - podbija cenę za ten przywilej.  
> ...


Piękne - aż mi serce ścisnęło i łza w oku zakręciła a ja łatwo się nie zwruszam   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

sSiwy tobie szczególne podziękowania - bo bez ciebie..... ty wiesz   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected]
> 
> Jak się dopięło na styk - to dobrze!
> Jak prawie dopięło - to uczciwie będzie to uzupełnić! - tu wyrzutów sumienia nie miej.
> Jak zostanie nadmiar - to cel nadmiaru określony był jasno!
> Niech nam nasz Tomek zdrowieje, bo bardzo brak nam Jego towarzystwa.
> 
> Winni/powinni...
> Co by nie było - lubimy się i sobie wzajemnie robić koło buta przecież nie będziemy.
> ...


dzięki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

nadmiar wpłacę na konto Tomka 
i powiadomię o tym w postach   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

sSiwy - boszszsszzz... jakie to piękne co napisałeś   :Roll:   :big tongue:  
jestes wspaniałym człowiekiem , i wiesz ... my Ci nie ba ... Ty wiesz za co   :Wink2:   :big grin:   ... ale także za to , że byłes z nami i dałes nam siebie poznać osobiście  :big grin:

----------


## sSiwy12

> Piękne - aż mi serce ścisnęło i łza w oku zakręciła a ja łatwo się nie zwruszam


Dziopa (i to jaka  :Lol: ), ktora prowadzi "tira" - musi być twarda   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Piękne - aż mi serce ścisnęło i łza w oku zakręciła a ja łatwo się nie zwruszam     
> 
> 
> Dziopa (i to jaka ), ktora prowadzi "tira" - musi być twarda


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

jak nie jak tak   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## sSiwy12

> sSiwy - boszszsszzz... jakie to piękne co napisałeś


Ty mi tu nie kadź. Ja się i tak boję, że to nie smoczyca, tylko „bazyliszka”. To tylko efekt zachowawczej postawy – bo co będzie jak otworzysz oczy.  :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> sSiwy - boszszsszzz... jakie to piękne co napisałeś  
> 
> 
> Ty mi tu nie kadź. Ja się i tak boję, że to nie smoczyca, tylko „bazyliszka”. To tylko efekt zachowawczej postawy – bo co będzie jak otworzysz oczy.


"bazyliszka" czy "modliszka"   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Kasiorek

A ja ze swej strony jeszcze podziękować chciałam *Eugeniuszowi* że mnię jako sierotkę do Urzutu dowiózł   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


a czy to ważne  :Roll:  
Barbossie obiecałam, że na nastepnym spotkaniu pokażę mu gdzie mi sie baterie wyciąga cobym sie juz zamknęła i przestała biegac i krzyczeć   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Kasiorek ... no ale powiedz sama ... Eugeniusz to taki prawdziwy czaruś, nie?
gentelmen w każdym calu , taniec z nim to norrrmalnie wręcz przeżycie ...hm... mistyczne   :Wink2:  ... Eugeniuszu , liczymy na Twoja obecnośc we wrześniu na powtórce afterparty ... ja sobie nie wyobrazam tej imprezy bez Ciebie   :big grin:

----------


## Edmar70

I ja dołączam do podziekowń, całusków i uścisków dla wspaniałych organozatorów i wszystkich uczestników zlotu.  :smile:  
To było moje pierwsze zlotowe spotkanie, a czułam się tak jakbym znała Was od zawsze.  :smile:  Kochani jesteście wspaniałą, ciepłą, wielką rodziną!
Na AP nie dane mi było dotrzeć i oczywiście wielce tego żałuję, bo z tego co widzę integracja udała się na maxa.  :Lol:  
Jeszcze raz ściskam mocno i do zobaczenia.  :smile:

----------


## Depi

> Barbossie obiecałam, że na nastepnym spotkaniu pokażę mu gdzie mi sie baterie wyciąga


 :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 

Matko przenajświętsza....  :ohmy: 

A co na to Monsz?

----------


## sSiwy12

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Barbossie obiecałam, że na nastepnym spotkaniu pokażę mu gdzie mi sie baterie wyciąga
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Matko przenajświętsza.... 
> 
> A co na to Monsz?


Przeca napisala wyraźnie - "wyciąga", a nie .........  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Barbossie obiecałam, że na nastepnym spotkaniu pokażę mu gdzie mi sie baterie wyciąga
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Matko przenajświętsza.... 
> 
> A co na to Monsz?


nie te baterie   :oops:   :Roll:   ... te takie prawdziwe   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak każdy - nie kumaty w tym temacie!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
(chyba, ze się mylę i On z tych "wiedzących") 

JEJ się tej bateryjki wyjąć nie da!
Nawet jak wiesz gdzie jest!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
To ucieleśnienie wigoru!
 :Lol:  
Sam widziałem!

Adam M.

----------


## Depi

> Napisał Depi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


Wiesz - moje doświadczenie jest takie, że jak się wyciąga, to też trzeba wpierwej tamże włożyć  :smile:  

*daggulka* A "TE" baterie to niby nieprawdziwe?  :ohmy: 

Ustalić nalezy jedynie, czy chodzi o paluszki, czy raczej R20?!?  :Lol:   :wink:

----------


## malka

Depi- jak ja się cieszę, że Ty zyjesz ....ufffff ......znaczy,ze poranny szok Cie nie uśmiercił   :big grin:

----------


## Depi

> Depi- jak ja się cieszę, że Ty zyjesz ....ufffff ......znaczy,ze poranny szok Cie nie uśmiercił


Jaki szok?  :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

> Depi- jak ja się cieszę, że Ty zyjesz ....ufffff ......znaczy,ze poranny szok Cie nie uśmiercił


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa .... malka, masz mistrza   :big grin:  
ja tez rano u was  byłam, po cichutku flaszke opróżniona selimmową zgrzytłam ze stoliczka przy drzwiach  nikogo nie budząc bo myslałam, ze Depi jest jeszcze i mi ja po dobroci odda    :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

łooooooooo jesssssssssssuuu...kto jeszcze był u nas w pokoju ....przyznawać się bez bicia.


muszę wiedzieć komu reset pamięci mam zrobić    :cool:

----------


## daggulka

malka ... ja tylko dosłownie reke włozyłam przez uchylone drzwi i flaszke ze stolika zwinęłam ... przysiegam, ze nic nie widziałam   :oops:   ... bede żyć?  :Lol:

----------


## Maluszek

*malka* - ja nie byłam

----------


## malka

> *malka* - ja nie byłam


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ghost34

:cry:   :cry:   :cry:  jo tysh nie  :big tongue: 

pisac kto nie był bydsie łatfiej   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

> jo tysh nie 
> 
> *pisac kto nie był bydsie łatfiej      *


Ty mi sobie tu tak nie zartuj   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## Anoleiz

ja nie byłam  :wink: 

chociaż może powinnam, skoro taaaka atrakcja  :wink:

----------


## malgos2

Lazilam juz z podziekowaniami, ale moze jeszcze w tym watku - wielkie dzieki dla Zuzy, Daggulki i Gawla - bylo super.  :Wink2:

----------


## Depi

Aaaaa... To już wiem, z kim dzieliłem pokój  :smile:  Szczerze mówiąc nie przyglądałem się kto zacz - jakieś 2 pary zwłok wyglądających na zmęczone leżało, więc na palcach wyszedłem i tyla.  :smile:

----------


## malka

oj zmęczone, mocno zmęczone   :oops:  

dzięki za goscinę - takie to nieplanowane było   :Roll:  
i jeszcze Ci powiem Dagulla chciała mnie "wygryźć", robiła wiele by zająć moje wyro - ale się nie dałam   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

> oj zmęczone, mocno zmęczone   
> 
> dzięki za goscinę - takie to nieplanowane było   
> i jeszcze Ci powiem Dagulla chciała mnie "wygryźć", robiła wiele by zająć moje wyro - ale się nie dałam


Nooo kochaaaaana ..... taaak, próbowałam za wszelką cene .... bo Ty kluczyk mój z żółtym miałaś breloczkiem do mojego pokoju  :Wink2:   ... no to ja bidulka gdzieś się ulokować musialabym ... a wiem, że z Depiego strony nic mi nie grozi - no przeca z duchem rozchwytywanym  bym się nie połozyła boby mi baby  oczyska popodbijały   :oops:   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> dobrze robisz, głowa do góry
> 
> 
> Dzięki wielkie za poparcie - twoje szczególnie     
> 
> bo już zaczęłąm żałować że uległam postom Nefci i prośbą forumowiczów którzy niedotarli a chca byc oki 
> 
> ...



Ależ nie uległaś tylko nie możesz rozporządzać portfelem innych Kochana - nie tylko Ty dołożyłaś więc wiesz jak jest...

Kochajmy się jak bracia .......

- finał jest taki, że ludzie dołożyli kasę ( i to nie jest fair) a dla Tomka nie zostało ( i też nei jest mi z tym dobrze).


I tu chciałam bardzo serdecznie podziękować tym, którzy się poczuwają do przesłania kasy.  Bardzo dziękuję za zrozumienie ( również tego, że postanowiłam rozdmuchać   :Wink2:  )

----------


## Nefer

A ponieważ nie jesteśmy dziećmi - załączam ostatnią listę osób :

1. Smoczyca daggulka + córa - 2 sztuk 
2. Nefer - sztuk max 2 (o ile druga będzie w Polsce) 
3. Barranki2 - sztuk 2 
4. Lidszu - sztuk 4 
5. nitubaga- z familią.... 
6. ghost34 
7. dandi3 + 3 osoby = sztuki 4 
8. malka - zrobi wszystko i jeszcze więcej żeby być 
9. 78mysz - sztuk 3 
10. Zeljka- NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
11. Maluszek - 3 sztuki 
12. tomek1950 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
13. Aga J.G 
14.Zorka31 
15. sharoon z mężczyzną- 2 sztuki 
16. Joola - sztuk 1 
17. Irma 
18. gawel 
19. jea 
20. BetaGreta- 2 sztuki 
21. wu - 3 sztuki 
22. Gosiek33 
23. Gwoździk - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
24. lump praski - być może 
25. GLAMOURMUM ilości zdjęć  :smile: [/color]
26. EDZIA - 2 sztuki 
27. azalka - być może 
28. Jezier 
29. amalfi - sztuk max.3 - być może 
30. skaba- sztuk 1 - NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
31. [email protected] 
32. Tedii .... NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
33. Anetina - 2 pełnoletnie i inwestor małoletni 
34. Anoleiz- szt max 4 
35. Tosinek - szt4 
36. OK - szt 1 
37. GLOWAC - sztuk 4 
38. Bożena030100 
39. stukpuk UWAGA! ŻONATY!!! 
40. mcmagda - szt.1,5 
41. verunia 
42. Nelli Sza - sztuk 4 
43. Kruela- max.sztuk4 
44. kasiorek 
45. an-bud 
46. Gosia-Anbudowa - sztuk 2 
47. sylvia1 
48. Anjamen ( i Dejw) - sztuk 2 
49. ms. - 1 osoba 
50. kirkris - szt. 2 
51. bodzio_g - NIE PRZYJEDZIE
52.dobroszka - prawdobodobnie 3 sztuki 
53. Magi77 - 4 szt z czego 2 nieletnie 
54. IlonaS.- sztuk 2 
55. Bigbeat - sztuk max 3 
56. zielony_listek - prawdopodobnie NIE PRZYJEDZIE 
57. aniawmuratorze - 1 i przelotnie pewnie moje stado (ale nie pijące i nie jedzące poza domem ) 
58. MonikaC- sztuk 3 
59. Coulignon szt 2 
60. Depi (ew. z Ofcą) 
61. Martinezio + Oz + 2-jka inwestorów zastępczych i nieletnich 
62. kaśka maciej - byc może 
63. nurni (trza się odświeżyć ) 
64. Anisia 3 - sztuk 1 lub 4 
65. frosch + bodzio - sztuk 2 - NIE PRZYJADĄ 
66. ANNNJA + 1towarzysz - 2 osoby 
67. czandra 2+1 
68. małgoś 
69. boguslaw 
70, Piątka ??? - 2 
71. Edmar 70 - być może 
72. Braza - być może 
73. adam_mk 
74. sSiwy 12 
75. barbossa 
76. Edyta k. 
77. KARO 
78. Eugeniusz 
79. Manieq82 + Połowica 
80. tajemnicze x ... i tylko ja wiem kto to 
81. Browar 
82. bobiczek 
83. Joskul - 1 sztuka 
84. zygmor - 2 sztuki 
85. andzik.78- 2 sztuki 
86. adiqq - 1 osoba 
87. Stukowa 
88. coolibeer 
89. mejorka 
90. anirac 
91. Anta 
92. kamyk68 
93. Elena76 + 1 
94. Olpi, sztuk 2
. 
. 
99. DorciaIQ 
100. rasia



Każdy się odnajdzie myślę - i będzie wiedział czy ma poprosić o numer konta czy nie. Myślę, że dotyczy to osób, które wypisały się po terminie ustalenia stawki za wejście - w końcu na jakiejś podstawie była ustalona ...

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> oj zmęczone, mocno zmęczone   
> 
> dzięki za goscinę - takie to nieplanowane było   
> i jeszcze Ci powiem Dagulla chciała mnie "wygryźć", robiła wiele by zająć moje wyro - ale się nie dałam  
> 
> 
> Nooo kochaaaaana ..... taaak, próbowałam za wszelką cene .... bo Ty kluczyk mój z żółtym miałaś breloczkiem do mojego pokoju   ... no to ja bidulka gdzieś się ulokować musialabym ... a wiem, że z Depiego strony nic mi nie grozi - no przeca z duchem rozchwytywanym  bym się nie połozyła boby mi baby  oczyska popodbijały


małe dementi - Ty wiesz jak było

zamieszanie sie z kluczykami zrobiło, bo pani Osińska oszołomiona zabawa tak swietnej grupy sie zamotała - myslę,ze chciała nas jeszcze bardziej zintegrować i umieściła nas zbyt wielu w jednym pokoju - pewnie dobrze chciała...ale my spac pragneliśmy
integracja blizszego stopnia nastapi zapewne na nastepnym zlocie   :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malka
> 
> oj zmęczone, mocno zmęczone   
> 
> dzięki za goscinę - takie to nieplanowane było   
> i jeszcze Ci powiem Dagulla chciała mnie "wygryźć", robiła wiele by zająć moje wyro - ale się nie dałam  
> 
> 
> Nooo kochaaaaana ..... taaak, próbowałam za wszelką cene .... bo Ty kluczyk mój z żółtym miałaś breloczkiem do mojego pokoju   ... no to ja bidulka gdzieś się ulokować musialabym ... a wiem, że z Depiego strony nic mi nie grozi - *no przeca z duchem rozchwytywanym  bym się nie połozyła boby mi baby  oczyska popodbijały*


Nooooo, dobrze, ze sie opamietalas kochana, bo nie wiem, jak by sie to skonczylo.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Depi

> a wiem, że z Depiego strony nic mi nie grozi


No wiesz co?!? Jak to nie grozi?!?  :Evil:  

Poczułem się niemalże jak jakiś eunuch...   :cry:  

Powiedz, że choć trochę się bałaś... 

 :oops:  

 :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## malka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
>  a wiem, że z Depiego strony nic mi nie grozi
> 
> 
> No wiesz co?!? Jak to nie grozi?!?  
> 
> Poczułem się niemalże jak jakiś eunuch...   
> 
> Powiedz, że choć trochę się bałaś...


no przecież  sie nie przyzna ,ze sie  bała   :ohmy:  musiała więc jakies inne tłumaczenie znaleźć 
Ja mniałam rycerza do obrony (jakby co) co z tego ,że to spiacy rycerz był i nawet wystrzły z armaty by go nie zbudziły   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
>  a wiem, że z Depiego strony nic mi nie grozi
> 
> 
> No wiesz co?!? Jak to nie grozi?!?  
> 
> Poczułem się niemalże jak jakiś eunuch...   
> 
> Powiedz, że choć trochę się bałaś...


no dobrze .... troszeczkę   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## andzik.78

> ZDJECIA !!!! DAWAC ZDJECIA !!!!!  
> Niestety nie będzie zdjęć dopóki dagulka nie opie..... wszystkich którzy nie dojechali. Naprawdę wiele osób poleciało sobie w kulki  Zdjęcia pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia
> 
>  A tym którzy dopisali i naprawdę stworzyli fajną i rodzinna atmosfere serdeczne gratulacje. Jesteście wspaniali i bez Was ten zlot by się nie udał. 
> 
> 
> Również wielkie Dzięki za miłe przyjęcie dla Zuzanki i Dagulki oraz Edzi
> Za transport Duszkowi i naszemu kierowcy. I dla wszystkich z którymi przebywaliśmy na dzisiejszym spotkaniu. Do zobaczenia na nieoficjalnym w ostani weekend wakacji. Ciao
> 
> P.S. After Party pozdrawia wszystkich


HM, Jeszcze w piatek pakowałam wałówkę na zlot.Nawet kiełbaskę słoikową naszykowałam. .Niestety w sobotę do pracy musiałam iść  :Evil:  jeden pracownik zawalił i nie przyszedł. Musiałam za niego pracować. W tę sobotę mam jechać do Mrągowa na kabareton. Bilety już w kwietniu zarezerwowałam. Jeszcze wczoraj żartowałam z szefem że do niego pomacham jak mnie kamera złapie..Dziś dowiedziałam się, że raczej nie pojadę  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  bo do pracy za tego pajaca pójdę. Podobno za bilety pracodawca mi zwróci. Kuźwa tu nie chodzi o te pieniądze, ale ja bardzo chciałam jechać. Poczuć tę atmosferę  :sad:  . Bardzo lubię lubię swoją pracę ale niektórzy ludzie tam  pracujący nie dorośli do tego zeby pracować.
Zazdroszczę Wam tego spotkania. Cieszę się,że wszystko było tak jak powinno być. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lidszu

> Napisał coolibeer
> 
> ZDJECIA !!!! DAWAC ZDJECIA !!!!!  
> Niestety nie będzie zdjęć dopóki dagulka nie opie..... wszystkich którzy nie dojechali. Naprawdę wiele osób poleciało sobie w kulki  Zdjęcia pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia
> 
>  A tym którzy dopisali i naprawdę stworzyli fajną i rodzinna atmosfere serdeczne gratulacje. Jesteście wspaniali i bez Was ten zlot by się nie udał. 
> 
> 
> Również wielkie Dzięki za miłe przyjęcie dla Zuzanki i Dagulki oraz Edzi
> ...


szkoda, że nie dojechałaś, ale uważam, że twój pracodawca cię wykorzystuje i to bardzo nieładnie. 
Nie obraź się, ale sama dajesz się wykorzystywać, bo pracodawca wie, że jak do ciebie zadzwoni, to ty wszystko rzucisz i przyjedziesz do pracy. A inni pracownicy również wiedzą, że jak oni nie przyjdą, to ty przyjdziesz. Nie rezygnuj z tych biletów i jedź. Tobie też się coś od życia należy.

----------


## jamles

> szkoda, że nie dojechałaś, ale uważam, że twój pracodawca cię wykorzystuje .


oj, nie zawsze to jest takie proste   :Confused:  
i żeby nie było, mnie praca zabardzo komplikuje życie .... naprawdę   :cool:

----------


## Depi

> no dobrze .... troszeczkę


Humpf...   :sad:

----------


## sylvia1

> trzeba było powiedzieć w trakcie spotkania
> się by ściepę zrobiło, żadna ujma, to byloby bardziej fair, niż dokladanie z tylko własnej kieszeni, szkoda że nie wiedziałem o tym


Barbossa a ty myślisz że ja i Gaweł nie próbowaliśmy co do tego przekonać Zuzi i Dagulki? Ale nie honorne są...  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   ( i tak je bardzo lubię bo ja też honorna i sama sobie wejściówkę podniosłam)

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no dobrze .... troszeczkę   
> 
> 
> Humpf...


Depi - słoneczko Ty moje   :big grin:   ... toć mnie chodzi tylko o to, że ja za stara i się w światopogląd młodych facetów już nie łapię   :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
absolutnie nie umniejszam Tobie - jesteś zajeb.... facet i uwierz mi - widziałm te spojrzenia innych babek na zlocie   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## malka

> Napisał Depi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


podglądaczka jedna   :oops:

----------


## Barbossa

> Barbossa a ty myślisz że ja i Gaweł nie próbowaliśmy co do tego przekonać Zuzi i Dagulki? Ale nie honorne są...    ( i tak je bardzo lubię bo ja też honorna i sama sobie wejściówkę podniosłam)


to po 10 na goły przy najbliższej okazji poleci   :Evil:

----------


## amalfi

:ohmy:   Co trzeba płacić i komu? Jak zwykle tak tylko z doskoku i nic nie wiem.   :sad:

----------


## amalfi

AAAA juz wiem. Dawajcie numer konta, to sie zrzucimy i już. Narobiły sie dziewczyny i jeszcze mają ponosić jakies straty finansowe? Bez przesady.

----------


## daggulka

> Barbossa a ty myślisz że ja i Gaweł nie próbowaliśmy co do tego przekonać Zuzi i Dagulki? Ale nie honorne są...    ( i tak je bardzo lubię bo ja też honorna i sama sobie wejściówkę podniosłam)
> 			
> 		
> 
> to po 10 na goły przy najbliższej okazji poleci


w sierpniu i wrześniu?   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
to po 5 wychodzi na każdym spotkaniu .... jeśli z Twojej ręki - zdzierżę dla dobra sprawy   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Depi

> ... toć mnie chodzi tylko o to, że ja za stara i się w światopogląd młodych facetów już nie łapię


Za stara na co niby?  :ohmy:  Nie żartuj sobie, s'il te plait. A ja nie jestem młody - po prostu infantylnie się zachowuję!  :smile:  W każdym razie do mojego światopoglądu (?) łapiesz się jak najbardziej.  :smile: 




> absolutnie nie umniejszam Tobie - jesteś zajeb.... facet i uwierz mi - widziałm te spojrzenia innych babek na zlocie


Dobra, dobra - pod włos mnie nie weźmiesz. I tak jestem nafąfany...  :wink:

----------


## Gosiek33

[email protected] proszę numer konta bo bardzo się poczuwam   :oops:   choć naprawdę nie mogłam. Aczkolwiek wybieram się do Ciebie w tym tygodniu - bo przecież będziesz teraz cały czas w Raju   :Roll:   i mogę osobiście   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected] proszę numer konta bo bardzo się poczuwam    choć naprawdę nie mogłam. Aczkolwiek wybieram się do Ciebie w tym tygodniu - bo przecież będziesz teraz cały czas w Raju    i mogę osobiście


jestem.... dopiero teraz bo na małza szanoiwnego czekałam co by mi neta do Raju wprzywióżł   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   i juz go mam - tzn neta   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Gosiek jasne ze wpadaj - jestem i czekam   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Napisał Gosiek33
> 
> [email protected] proszę numer konta bo bardzo się poczuwam    choć naprawdę nie mogłam. Aczkolwiek wybieram się do Ciebie w tym tygodniu - bo przecież będziesz teraz cały czas w Raju    i mogę osobiście  
> 
> 
> jestem.... dopiero teraz bo na małza szanoiwnego czekałam co by mi neta do Raju wprzywióżł      i juz go mam - tzn neta     
> 
> Gosiek jasne ze wpadaj - jestem i czekam



Suuuuuuuuuuper, zadzwonię jak godzinę znać będę, mam nadzieję, że może komuś też taki termin pasować będzie   :Roll:

----------


## Bramer

siedzę tu od 23-tej....



uffff....

przeczytałem

 :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

I co?
Żyjesz?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## retrofood

> I co?
> Żyjesz?    
> Adam M.


Słuszne pytanie, bo po sąsiedzku - pobojowisko. 
I długo się nie da uprzątnąć.
Dzięki dwóm mendom.

----------


## Bramer

żyję....


szkoda, tylko, że mnie z Wami nie było...
(szkoda jedynie dla mnie oczywiście...  :cry:  )

ja tak tylko...obok...  :Wink2: 

ale jestem z Wami!

 :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Czasem ktoś nie do końca wie co dla niego dobre...  :Roll:   :cry:  
Myślenie nie boli...

No, mnie nie boli...
Adam M.

----------


## e-Mandzia

Zuzanka, wczoraj nie doczytałam i do Dagi na priv po nr konta się upominałam. Teraz już wiem   :smile:  
Ja od początku wiedziałam, że moge nie dojechać - tylko AP wchodziło w grę, ale nie wypisywałam się, bo cały czas miałam nadzieję. Ta nadzieja była ważniejsza niż chęć posiadania 5-ciu dych. 
Nie rozumiem, jak można nie poczuwać się do odpowiedzialności   :ohmy:  czy jak kupisz bilet do kina (Jeden z Drugim), a nie pójdziesz, to Ci co byli, mają za ten bilet zapłacić ?   :Evil:  - sorki ale ...

Jak już wiedziałam, że nie dam rady dojechać   :sad:  , to chociaż głos Dagi chciałam usłyszeć i pozdrowienia i buziaki dla Wszystkich przekazać - Dagi nie odnaleziono   :Roll:   :Wink2:  ale dana mi była przyjemność porozmawiania z Edzią i Barbossą - czy ucałowaliście Wszystkich ? - przyznawać się szybciutko   :big grin:  

Naprawdę bardzo, bardzo chciałam Was poznać osobiście, wiem jakimi wspaniałymi ludźmi jesteście, ale poznam, poooooznam żeby nie wiem co !

Także oświadczam wszem i wobec, że bardzo, bardzo żałuję   :cry:

----------


## Maluszek

*Zuzanko* - bardzo proszę i mnie podaj nr konta.
Na liście AP poprawiłam, że będę sama i wydawało mi się, że na liście Zlotu też to zrobiłam  :oops:  A tu skucha :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  - tak więc wiszę Ci za 2 osoby.

caluski  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> *Zuzanko* - bardzo proszę i mnie podaj nr konta.
> Na liście AP poprawiłam, że będę sama i wydawało mi się, że na liście Zlotu też to zrobiłam  A tu skucha   - tak więc wiszę Ci za 2 osoby.
> 
> caluski


wiesz gdzie mi oddasz - prawda   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> *Zuzanko* - bardzo proszę i mnie podaj nr konta.
> Na liście AP poprawiłam, że będę sama i wydawało mi się, że na liście Zlotu też to zrobiłam  A tu skucha   - tak więc wiszę Ci za 2 osoby.
> 
> caluski 
> 
> 
> wiesz gdzie mi oddasz - prawda


Tobie zawsze i wszędzie   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Maluszek
> 
> ...


o nie, nie - ja nie chce wszedzie - ja chce ---------- ty wiesz gdzie   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

*Wszystko co związane z Licytacją* 

*Witam wszystkich bardzo ciepło ( nareszcie mamy słonce )

Informuję że wszystkie przedmioty które zostały dostarczone na Zlot i ofiarowane na Licytację ( a niezlicytowane podczas zlotu) są bezpiecznie przechowywane u mnie.

Niestety z powodu moj nieobecności na miejscu składowania w/w przedmiotów i braku mozliwości zrobienia zdjęć, czekam razem z Coolibrrem na dostarczenie fot od osob ktore wykonały takowe zdjęcia na Zlocie.
Jak tylko zgromadzimy wszystkie foty utworzymy wątek Licytacji i nie pozstanie Wami nic innego tylko LICYTOWC - a warto bo będzie mase fajnych i wartościowych przedmiotów.

Poinformuję Was Wspaniali forumowicze jak tylko Licytacja się rozpocznie.*

*Miłego Dnia i Pamietajmy że Forum ma jednoczyć a nie dzielić....w Jedności Siła*


*Zebrana Kwota z Licytacji zostanie przekazana na rzecz Tomka - Naszego Wspólnego Przyjaciela - Mazurskiego Komtura*

----------


## IlonaS.

Ja też byłam pewna że dojadę, jednak potoczyło się to troszkę inaczej.   :cry:  
Zuzanko poproszę o nr konta.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja też byłam pewna że dojadę, jednak potoczyło się to troszkę inaczej.   
> Zuzanko poproszę o nr konta.


no cóż taki Los - mam nadzieję ze nastepnym razem bedzie dla nas łaskwszy i sie spotkamy   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Wykasowano wontek, więc dla tych którzy nie zdązyli przeczytać napiszę tutaj:

*Obiecałam forumowym przyjaciołom, że zorganizuję pożegnanie lata we wrześniu u Pani Osińskiej .... więc juz teraz piszę, ze słowa oczywiście dotrzymam. 
Dla tak wspaniałych ludzi jak Wy , kochani warto i cięgi znosić  ... dlatego po ochłonięciu , wypłakaniu morza łez - wyszło słońce  . 
Przypomniałam sobie wspaniałe chwile, interesujące rozmowy,  super zabawę , tańce i śpiewańce  ... to były niezapomniane chwile dla mnie . Bardzo Wam za nie dziekuję  . 

Czyli powtórka we wrzesniu w tym samym miejscu . Bedzie to impreza prywatna, płatna jak poprzednio z ogromną ilościa aparatów fotograficznych które bedą robiły dużą ilośc zdjęć i filmów opisanych imiennie na forum   - osoby które sobie nie życzą są proszone o nieuczestniczenie, ponieważ dostosowanie się do ich wymagań  jest dla mnie  niewykonalne  .

Założę w związku z powyższym odpowiedni wątek we własciwym czasie .*

*Jeszcze raz serdecznie dziekuję wszystkim za uczestnictwo* - *BYLIŚCIE WSPANIALI   .*

----------


## nitubaga

> - osoby które sobie nie życzą są proszone o nieuczestniczenie, ponieważ dostosowanie się do ich wymagań  jest dla mnie  niewykonalne  .


nie pytam zaczepnie.. tylko po prostu... a nie lepiej zamiast odgórnie wywalać ludzi po prostu tak robic zdjęcia by ci którzy nie chcą.. na nich nie byli? 

Lub przynajmniej mieli świadomośc tego i dyskretnie aparatów unikali?

----------


## tomkwas

... łomatko, to jeszcze nie dosyć ....

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
>  - osoby które sobie nie życzą są proszone o nieuczestniczenie, ponieważ dostosowanie się do ich wymagań  jest dla mnie  niewykonalne  .
> 
> 
> nie pytam zaczepnie.. tylko po prostu... a nie lepiej zamiast odgórnie wywalać ludzi po prostu tak robic zdjęcia by ci którzy nie chcą.. na nich nie byli? 
> 
> Lub przynajmniej mieli świadomośc tego i dyskretnie aparatów unikali?


Nie , bo nikt nie będzie skakał po stołach i przemykał sie z aparatem  i strachem w oczach żeby przypadkiem kogos nie uchwycić . Nikt także nie bedzie bawił sie w wycinanie i wklejanie okienek.
Napisałam wyraźnie, jaka to impreza i jakie są warunki - nie odpowiada - nie przyjeżdżać.
Koniec tematu.

----------


## nitubaga

pytam bo załóżmy że chcę się spotkać z kilkoma ludźmi... a nie chce by moje zdjęcia były na forum... i teraz co? zapiszę się to mnie Dagga wywali - tak? 


czyli najprościej poprzez eliminację problemu a nie próbę jego rozwiązania...? 

Ja Daggulce napisałam jeszcze wczoraj - dlaczego tak właśnie bronię swej prywatności... ale czy to od razu ma oznaczać wywalanie z życia forum? ze zlotami włącznie...

----------


## daggulka

to nie jest zlot, to prywatne spotkanie  :Roll:

----------


## nitubaga

oki  :smile: 

widzę, z to twoja impreza.. i ty tu urządzisz...  :big tongue: 

bawcie się mino wszystko dobrze  :big tongue:

----------


## jea

Cze laski  :big grin:  
może jakaś bitka...ja kisiel zorganizuje i bede foty cykał  :cool:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

Kto chce jeszcze fotki, to pisać i mnie też proszę przysłać.
Większość już chyba dostała oczywiście z obecnych na imprezie.

----------


## sSiwy12

> nie pytam zaczepnie.. tylko po prostu... a nie lepiej zamiast odgórnie wywalać ludzi po prostu tak robic zdjęcia by ci którzy nie chcą.. na nich nie byli? 
> Lub przynajmniej mieli świadomośc tego i dyskretnie aparatów unikali?


Nikt nikogo nie wywala. Chcesz, to uczestniczysz na podanych warunkach:




> Bedzie to impreza prywatna, płatna jak poprzednio z ogromną ilościa aparatów fotograficznych które bedą robiły dużą ilośc zdjęć i filmów opisanych imiennie na forum   - osoby które sobie nie życzą są proszone o nieuczestniczenie, ponieważ dostosowanie się do ich wymagań  jest dla mnie  niewykonalne  .


Masz wybór. Chcesz zaryzykować – ryzykuj.
Tobie o coś konkretnego chodzi, czy chcesz znów „namieszać”. I nie pisz przypadkiem, że to dyskryminacja, bo impreza jest dobrowolna. Przyjedzie ten co chce - na podanych warunkach.

----------


## malka

jea - ja nie  dostałam   :sad:

----------


## nitubaga

> Cze laski  
> może jakaś bitka...ja kisiel zorganizuje i bede foty cykał    
> 
> Kto chce jeszcze fotki, to pisać i mnie też proszę przysłać.
> Większość już chyba dostała oczywiście z obecnych na imprezie.


nooo i teraz mamy fajną zabawe komentując je sobie na priva lub we wątkach... ale tylko w gronie osób tam będących...

ale już się nie odzywam... ale ten kisiel to mnie jednak zaintrygował  :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

> Nikt nikogo nie wywala. Chcesz, to uczestniczysz na podanych warunkach:


aż mnie korci zapytać dlaczego to Daggulka ustala warunki, ale nie pytam... broń Boze nie pytam.... bo to impreza prywatna....


zapytam jak  będzie organizowany ogólny zlot  :smile:

----------


## stukpuk

:Roll:

----------


## sSiwy12

Odpowiedź jest prosta. Takie warunki odpowiadają większości.
A ci którym nie odpowiadają; albo przychodzą w kominiarkach (nie wiem po co kamizelka kuloodporna), albo nie akceptują i na znak protestu, lub pragnąc zachować anonimowość zupełną (do czego maja absolutne prawo) -  nie uczestniczą.

W poprzednim „wcieleniu” być może miałaś rację, bo faktycznie nie musiałaś wiedzieć, że będą fotografowali – z zastrzeżeniem, że moim zdaniem, poszłaś zbyt daleko . Teraz wiesz o tym i też źle?

Kończę swoją dyskusję w tym temacie, bo to dla mnie zbyt niezrozumiałe.  :cry:  

sS.

----------


## [email protected]

Mam swoją propozycję rozwiązania takiej sytuacji, która i dla mnie ( mysle ze dla większości) bedzie komfortowa i bezpieczna:

Na imprezie jak najbardziej mozna - ba nawet trzeba robić foty, zyby po latach bylo do czego wraca, wspominac.....

ale PROSZE nie robmy publicznej publikacji tych zdjęć - po co ma np. ktoś kogo nie lubimy, kto nas obserwuje i szuka "haka" lub poprostu chce nam zaszkodzić ( a życie pisze różne brzydkie scsenariusze i nigdy nie wiemy kto, gdzie i kiedy wykorzysta to przeciwko nam) i tak wstraczająco jesteśmy na "świeczniku" ale nie róbmy z naszej prywatnej imprezy kolejnego Big Brathera bo niczemu dobremu to nie służy o czym już się niektórzy przekonali....

*Reasumując :  wnoszę oficjalną prośbę do uczestników imprezy o nie upublicznianie zdjęć* 


mam nadzieję że odniesiecie się pozytywnie co pozwoli "bezpiecznie" i w pełni kozystac z przebywania wsrod ludzi, którzy korzystają z napoju boga, wysko procentowych, muzyki i własnych nóg....a że potem kręci nam się w głowach, fryzura się psuje, kiecka się wznosi....o tym wszyscy wiedzą ale po co światu to pokazywać - chyba że się mylę.....
są poczty, są albumu które pozwalają nam na bezpieczne wspominanie i dzielenie się zdjęciami z tymi z którymi chcemy 

to tyle co mam do wniesienia w tej "aferze" z obiektywem w roli głównej

----------


## Cpt_Q

Dziękując Wszystkim za "bycie", ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem *sSiwego* za przypomnienie piosenki z lat młodości i na dobry początek nowego tygodnia (boć to tak naprawdę ten tydzień się dla mnie dopiero teraz zaczyna - właśnie wróciłem nocą do domu po wojażach urzutowo-warszawskich)...

..._Płonie słońce i śpiewa blaskiem, 
mama ciao, mama ciao, 
mama ciao, ciao, ciao. 
Płonie słońce i śpiewa blaskiem: 
chodźcie do mnie, brak mi was! 
Płonie słońce i śpiewa blaskiem: 
chodźcie do mnie, brak mi was!_ ...

a dla *Daggulk*i:

_Dam dziewczynie ogromny bukiet, 
mama ciao, mama ciao, 
mama ciao, ciao, ciao. 
Dam dziewczynie ogromny bukiet 
i z nim serce swoje dam. 
Dam dziewczynie ogromny bukiet, 
a z nim serce swoje dam...._

i takie pozostaną *moje* wspomnienia po-afterparty'owe  :big grin: 

a reszta to frajer - słuchajcie Ludzie - tam Airbusy spadają, powodzie porywają ludziom domy i cały dobytek - nie mamy większych zmartwień??...  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

zuzka - tydzień temu w zyciu bym nie pomyslała, że organizując imprezę takimi duperelami się zajmować  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
ale
żeby nie było ... jak już wątek założymy dotyczący spotkania wrześniowego i listę obecności w odpowiednim czasie to poprosimy o zdanie forumowiczów którzy się zapisali i wtedy zdecydujemy wiekszością głosów co zrobic, oki?

----------


## malka

Zuzanka

----------


## daggulka

Cpt_Q ... dziękuje ... aż normalnie mam rumieniec na twarzy   :oops:   :big tongue:  
Mnie też było bardzo miło spotkać Cię ponownie   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzka - tydzień temu w zyciu bym nie pomyslała, że organizując imprezę takimi duperelami się zajmować   
> ale
> żeby nie było ... jak już wątek założymy dotyczący spotkania wrześniowego i listę obecności w odpowiednim czasie (bedziemy weryfikować , w końcu to prywatna impreza  ) to poprosimy o zdanie forumowiczów którzy się zapisali i wtedy zdecydujemy wiekszością głosów co zrobic, oki?


Daggulko - moje zdanie znasz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

ja nie chce wybierac znajomych tylko dlatego ze ktos wymyslił aparat cyfrowy a potem jego połaczenie  z kompyterem i całym swiatem...

nie było by takiego zamieszania gdyby aparaty wciąz były na klisze, ale z drugiej strony wszystko jest dla ludzi trzeba to tylko umiejetnie, z głową i bez szkody dla innych wykorzystac  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

wiec powtarzam raz jeszcze :

*ROBIMY FOTY ALE NIE UPUBLICZNIAMY ICH* 

niech pozostaną wśród uczestników imprezy w postaci zawalonej karty pamięci, albumów czy ikon na pulpicie.... 

a nie wsród zboczenców, erotomanów, ludzi którzy tylko czekają aby wykorzystać je przeciwko nam.....

----------


## sSiwy12

> ...a nie wsród zboczenców, erotomanów, ...


Kurcze a ja myslałem, ze to bedzie powtórka AP, ale skoro nie, to sie jeszcze zastanowię nad swoim udziałem w imprezie bez zboczeńców, erotomanów, itp.  :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

ok, ze zdjęciami ze spotkania wrześniowego odpuszczam ... dostosuję się   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

> Mam swoją propozycję rozwiązania takiej sytuacji, która i dla mnie ( mysle ze dla większości) bedzie komfortowa i bezpieczna:
> 
> Na imprezie jak najbardziej mozna - ba nawet trzeba robić foty, zyby po latach bylo do czego wraca, wspominac.....
> 
> ale PROSZE nie robmy publicznej publikacji tych zdjęć - po co ma np. ktoś kogo nie lubimy, kto nas obserwuje i szuka "haka" lub poprostu chce nam zaszkodzić ( a życie pisze różne brzydkie scsenariusze i nigdy nie wiemy kto, gdzie i kiedy wykorzysta to przeciwko nam) i tak wstraczająco jesteśmy na "świeczniku" ale nie róbmy z naszej prywatnej imprezy kolejnego Big Brathera bo niczemu dobremu to nie służy o czym już się niektórzy przekonali....
> 
> *Reasumując :  wnoszę oficjalną prośbę do uczestników imprezy o nie upublicznianie zdjęć* 
> 
> 
> ...


No i właśnie od samego początku o to chodzi. 
NIc więcej i nic mniej.
Może oprócz problemów z fryzurą, makijażem i kiecką, bo to zupełnie nie chodzi o to  :smile: .
Zuzanka - dać Ci wódki  :smile:  (kurde, ale chyba Ty nie pijesz  :smile: )

----------


## bobiczek

> zapytam jak  będzie organizowany ogólny zlot


obawiam się że nie będzie..............  :cry:

----------


## jea

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> zuzka - tydzień temu w zyciu bym nie pomyslała, że organizując imprezę takimi duperelami się zajmować   
> ale
> żeby nie było ... jak już wątek założymy dotyczący spotkania wrześniowego i listę obecności w odpowiednim czasie (bedziemy weryfikować , w końcu to prywatna impreza  ) to poprosimy o zdanie forumowiczów którzy się zapisali i wtedy zdecydujemy wiekszością głosów co zrobic, oki?
> 
> 
> Daggulko - moje zdanie znasz     
> 
> ...


to ja jestem połączeniem jednego i drugiego  :cool:   :Lol:  
i tera patrząc na foty będę się napawał  :cool:   :Wink2:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> 
> 
> zapytam jak  będzie organizowany ogólny zlot 
> 
> 
> obawiam się że nie będzie..............


a dlaczego ?????????????? bo co kiepski był ??????????

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
>  ...a nie wsród zboczenców, erotomanów, ...
> 
> 
> Kurcze a ja myslałem, ze to bedzie powtórka AP, ale skoro nie, to sie jeszcze zastanowię nad swoim udziałem w imprezie bez zboczeńców, erotomanów, itp.


no , kochany ... ja tylko mam nadzieje, ze to nie o mnie   :oops:  
grzeczna byłam jak nigdy bo spięta (choć ściemniałam żem wyluzowana jak niewiemco)   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## nitubaga

> Napisał nitubaga
> 
> 
> 
> zapytam jak  będzie organizowany ogólny zlot 
> 
> 
> obawiam się że nie będzie..............



a ja wierzę, że jednak będzie... to dopiero za rok... ochłoniemy... każdy na spokojnie postara się zrozumieć druga stronę....  :smile: 

Ludziska to na prawdę była kapitalna impreza... ale nie jesteśmy - Bogu dzięki - wszyscy tacy sami... jak ktoś chce się pokazać na FM - prosze bardzo... ale niech nie pokazuje mnie czy kogoś innego jeśłi prosi by tego nie robił.... zupełnie odmiawiając  prawa do własnego zdania... 

tu w całej rozciągłości zgadzam sie z Zuzką i Nefcią.....

nie wiem dlaczego tak trudno to zrozumieć... przecież to da się tak zrobić by w momencie robienia zdjęć byli tylko ci którzy tego chcą, prawda?

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał [email protected]
> 
> ...


Dagggulko - zboczeńcy to Ci którzy po "przechwyceniu" naszych fot onanizują sie pod ich wpływem... chyba ze to normalne   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

zuzka .... a złapałaś któregoś na gorącym uczynku ?   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> zuzka .... a złapałaś któregoś na gorącym uczynku ?


nie - bo mnie na tych fotach nie było   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> ...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

kurcze ...pozazdrościc, bo te z fot to pewnie jakies pieknisie ...ja się nie obawiam, bo nie muszę   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


czekałam kiedy tu przylecisz   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## e-Mandzia

Zuzanka, ja czekam na priv od Ciebie   :big grin:  
Sorka, że Cię śledzę, ale zaraz muszę opuścić komp i wtedy będzie dopiero jutro   :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

> Dagggulko - zboczeńcy to Ci którzy po "przechwyceniu" naszych fot onanizują sie pod ich wpływem... chyba ze to normalne


Jeszcze temat ciągniecie ??  :smile:  Ja bym sobie już odpuścił, szkoda energii  :wink: 

Ale w sumie jakąś fajną fotkę możesz podesłać   :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

no ja też chcę   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Dagggulko - zboczeńcy to Ci którzy po "przechwyceniu" naszych fot onanizują sie pod ich wpływem... chyba ze to normalne    
> 
> 
> Jeszcze temat ciągniecie ??  Ja bym sobie już odpuścił, szkoda energii


no ale to o zlocie? to sorki , myślałam ze tak ogólnie  :Roll:

----------


## Sh'eenaz

Cześć.
Tak siedze i czytam poprzedni i ten wątek - i powiem coś (może właśnie obiektywnie? i bez emocji ? bo mnie nie było i raczej nie będzie na zlotach forumowych) . Mam nadzieję ze wypowiedzieć się - mimo braku uczestnictwa - mogę?

Raz - że może należało by zrobić płatnośc PRZED planowaną imprezą. Wybrac jedną godną zaufania osobę - skarbnika (na pewno taka osoba by się znalazła) , załatwić wszystko przelewami z góry (25 zł można zaryzykować :smile: ).
Potem "skarbnik" dałby spis osób które wpłaciły i rachunki za imprezę - zeby nie było że sobie coś "przywłaszczył (no miałby troszkę roboty przy np 100 osobach ale to chyba lepsze niż późniejsze nerwy i nieplanowana ściepa)

Dwa - - ZDJECIA - wg mnie to oczywiste że powinny być robione (jak idziemy do cioci na imieniny to tez są robione zdjęcia a ew. ktoś kto nie chce chowa się za zasłonką  :smile:  tu - nie chce - niech lata w kominiarce i ciemnych okularach  :smile: , albo nie przyjezdza ) ale równie - JAK NIE BARDZIEJ OCZYWISTE - jest dla mnie to ze takie zdjęcia powinny być prywatnie przesyłane mailem w kregu osób które tam uczestniczyły. 
Ktoś nie był to jego strata i nie musi widzieć jak wygląda niutabaga czy zuzanka. A jak ktoś chce własna gębę wkleić- tez nikt nie broni.

Róznie kazdy traktuje swoja prywatnośc i innych - widac to na forum. Jedni nigdy gęby nie wkleili, inni sporadycznie a jeszce inni wklejają swoje fotki , fotki męza i np. dzieci (tak jak np. daggulka) - miejmy tylko nadzieję że za zgodą i wiedzą tych dzieci i małżonka. Ale dla mnie to skrajna forma ekshibicjonizmu i może dlatego własnie np. personalnie daggulce trudno zrozumieć że ktos inny może mieć z tym problem.

Osobiście gdybym miała się pojawić gdzieś gdzie robiono by mi co chwila fotki i kręcono mi filmiki jak piję, tańczę, wygłupiam się - i gdybym nie miała najmniejszych szans na to by mi ich nie robiono. A potem żadnych mozliwości by je publikowano i kometowano - na takie spotkanie  nie poszłabym.
*
Daggulko - nie masz problemów ze sobą , swoją rodziną i zamieszczaniem prywatnych zdjęc - ok, nie nasza, nie moja  sprawa, ale zrozum że dla wielu osób coś takiego jest nie do przyjecia ! I sprawia ze ktoś nie może się w tym momencie dobrze bawić. Tym bardziej ze ma świadomość ze te fotki nie będzie widziało i komentowało np. 100 osób ale tysiące w necie !!!*
To ogromna różnica!!!

----------


## sSiwy12

> Dagggulko - zboczeńcy to Ci którzy po "przechwyceniu" naszych fot onanizują sie pod ich wpływem... chyba ze to normalne


Tyle, ze to nie zboczenie, tylko przyjemność  :oops:  dla obu stron  :Lol: 

A już całkiem poważnie, to po zastanowieniu się przychylam się do padłej tu propozycji – przy czy jestem bardziej restrykcyjny. Zabronić robienia zdjęć, a co za tym idzie, wprowadzić zakaz wnoszenia na imprezę aparatów fotograficznych i komórek z aparatami, kamer i magnetofonów.

Uzasadnienie:

 Nikt nikomu nie może zagwarantować, ze ktoś, gdzieś (nie na FM) pod innym „nazwiskiem” nie umieści kompromitującego zdjęcia.
Mnie osobiście trzymanie fasonu tak wyczerpało, że na następnej imprezie, chcę być absolutnie wyluzowany.

Dlatego pod glosowanie stawiam wniosek rozszerzony, z zastrzeżeniem, ze osoby, które przemyciły urządzenie do rejestracji, dźwięku, obrazu lub obu na raz – zostaną bezzwłocznie z imprezy wyproszone, a fakt ten zostanie publicznie ogłoszony. Przez pojecie „publicznie” rozumiem FM.

----------


## [email protected]

> Zuzanka, ja czekam na priv od Ciebie   
> Sorka, że Cię śledzę, ale zaraz muszę opuścić komp i wtedy będzie dopiero jutro


byłam i jeszcze nie ma   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

Mam jeszcze tylko jedno spostrzeżenie ... jesli ktos nie zauważył róznicy - to nie były imieniny cioci Marysi tylko coroczny zlot forumowy kiedy to na każdym poprzednim były foty w ilości porażającej i nikt nigdy jakoś nie miał do redakcji o to tak cięzkich problemów. Zresztą Redakcja równiez napisała to w podziękowaniu na forum.
Nie rozumiem dlaczego teraz i do mnie , ale ok - przyjmuję do wiadomości.
Prosze mi już tego nie tłumaczyc bo mam zupełnie inny pogląd na tą sprawę - każdy ma prawo do swojego.

Ja odpuszczam , nie będe wiecej dyskutowac na ten temat   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> Dagggulko - zboczeńcy to Ci którzy po "przechwyceniu" naszych fot onanizują sie pod ich wpływem... chyba ze to normalne    
> 
> 
> Tyle, ze to nie zboczenie, tylko przyjemność  dla obu stron 
> 
> A już całkiem poważnie, to po zastanowieniu się przychylam się do padłej tu propozycji – przy czy jestem bardziej restrykcyjny. Zabronić robienia zdjęć, a co za tym idzie, wprowadzić zakaz wnoszenia na imprezę aparatów fotograficznych i komórek z aparatami, kamer i magnetofonów.
> 
> ...


*
PODPISUJE SIE POD TYM* - dla dobra swojego i chyba ogólu

----------


## Jezier

Najpierw myślałem, że dyskusja o nierobieniu czy nieupublicznianiu zdjęć dotyczyła nieoficjalnego afeterparty. Ale chyba źle mi się wydawało i chodził też o oficjalną część.
Wg mnie lepiej żeby nie organizować wcale oficjalnego zlotu niż robić z tego imprezę zamkniętą i z takimi ograniczeniami, że każdego trzeba pytać czy  łaskawie zgodzi się na fotkę, ale koniecznie gdzieś pod ścianą aby nie uchwycić kogoś w tle   :Evil:

----------


## [email protected]

Ile jeszcze będziemy wałkować temat zdjęć - to się staje żenujące 

Jezier - mówimy o nieupublicznianiu zdjęć z prywatnej imprezy jaką będzie Pozegnanie Lata - czyli powtórka AP

a dajmy sobie spokój z tym tematem bo zdaje się juz wszystko co miało byc powiedziane zostało - a chyba nie chcemy zeby i ten watek zostal usuniety   :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

oj, boszszszzz... no przecież napisałam, ze skończyłam  :Roll:

----------


## Jezier

> Jezier - mówimy o nieupublicznianiu zdjęć z prywatnej imprezy jaką będzie Pozegnanie Lata - czyli powtórka AP


Wiem, że od tego się zaczęło, ale obawiam się, że niektórzy rozciągają problem na oficjalną część.

----------


## Sh'eenaz

Ja pisałam akurat o AfterParty. Widziałam ten filmik i zdjęcia - wcale się nie dziwię że osoby tam umieszczone - ostro zaprotestowały :/
Prawdę mówiąć zachodzę w głowę jak ktoś mógł wpaść na pomysł żeby umieszczac to na publicznym forum! (chyba faktycznie są to  ogromne różnice w postrzeganiu własnej i cudzej prywatności tudzież poczuciu dobrego smaku )
No chyba że to było złośliwe i z premedytacją   :Confused:

----------


## sSiwy12

To co napisałem - mialo być "satyrą", ale .....
FINITO

----------


## magpie101

Teraz mowicie o zdjeciach z pozegnania lata i tu sie zgadzam, ze jest to prywatna impreza i zdjecia powinny byc do wgladu tylko uczestnikow tej imprezy.

Ale cala afera toczyla sie o zdjecia z corocznego spotkania forumowego, ktorego tradycja bylo umieszczanie zdjec na forum.
Zdjecia, umieszczone w skasowanym watku byly ze zlotu z czesci oficjalnej, byly na nich dzieci, wiec z tego wnioskuje, ze pokazana byla czesc oficjalna.

----------


## agnieszkakusi

zdjęcia obejrzałam, filmu niestety nie. Jak ma ktoś jakiś link to proszę o przesłanie, bo jestem niezmiernie ciekawa co tam było tak strasznego, że taki hałas na forum  :Roll:   :Wink2:  Seks zbiorowy czy co?  :Roll:   :cool:  
Dziwię się, że ludzie nagle zareagowali taką agresją. Dlaczego nikt nie burzył się w poprzednich latach jak były zloty organizowane przez redakcję? Lepiej naskoczyć na pojedyńczych forumowiczów?  :Confused:  I komentować to bez sensu w swoich komentarzach do dzienników? Żałosne...
Daggulka i reszta zrobili kawał dobrej roboty. Kiedyś organizowałam w Toruniu koncert WOŚP. Poszukiwania kapel, sponsorów...mnóstwo czasu i nerwów. Wiem ile trzeba włożyć w organizację serca. A organizatorom zlotu dostało się po d....upie. W sumie niewiadomo za co. Mam wrażenie, że gdyby te zdjęcia zamieściła redakcja to temat w ogóle by nie istniał  :Confused:

----------


## Maluszek

*magpie* - afera dotyczyła *tylko i wyłącznie* zamieszczanych zdjęć z *AfterParty*. A to już była impreza nieoficjalna - tylko i wyłącznie dla nas. 

A poza tym rozumiem wszystkich, którzy nie życzą sobie upubliczniania ich fotek bez ich zgody. To ich prawo. Jeżeli ktoś chce wstawić swoją fotkę nie protestuję - jego sprawa, ale jeśli ktoś wstawia moją to najpierw powinien spytać o zgodę. Takie są zasady dobrego wychowania.

I jestem za tym co* Zuzanka* powiedziała - foty ok , ale potem rozsyłamy je tylko i wyłącznie po uczestnikach spotkania/zlotu/party. I wszyscy będą zadowoleni. A ci co nie byli - ich strata. Może następnym razem przyjadą  :big grin: 

A tak w ogóle jak wcześniej pisałam to było bardzo udane spotkanie  :big grin:  I mam nadzieję, że następne też takie będą  :big grin:

----------


## Jezier

Jak zwykle wylano dziecko z kąpielą. W usuniętym wątku były zdjęcia i ze zlotu i z kontowersyjnego afterparty. 
Ciekawe czy zdjęcia z poprzedich lat też znikną?

----------


## Maluszek

Wiesz *Jezier* w sumie dobrze, że tamten wątek został całkowicie usunięty bo posuwało się to w niezbyt dobrą stronę.

----------


## malka

> Jak zwykle wylano dziecko z kąpielą. W usuniętym wątku były zdjęcia i ze zlotu i z kontowersyjnego afterparty. 
> Ciekawe czy zdjęcia z *poprzedich lat też znikną*?


a gdzieś są   :ohmy:  

bo mnie linki przekierowują do wątku ekologicznego   :Roll:

----------


## [email protected]_Radom

Jak się kiedyś pojawię na takim zlocie i będę rzygał to proszę mi również nie robić zdjęć !!!!
















I to bynajmniej nie dlatego, że sobie tego nie życzę ( kto nie rzygał niech pierwszy rzuci kamieniem  :smile:  ) ale z obawy o obrzyganie aparatu, a potrafię !  :wink: 

I tyle

----------


## Jezier

Zdjęcia z poprzedniego zlotu w Urzucie są np. tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/spotkanie...ia,t102593.htm
Film ze spotkania w 2008 r. jest tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/film-z-v-...um,t135138.htm
Właściwie wszystko jest w tym dziale...
jeszcze   :Roll:  
Oprócz zdjęć z tegorocznego zlotu.    :Confused:

----------


## malka

Jezier -* dzięki*  :big grin:  (choć  to rok 2007   :Wink2: )
przed zlotem chciałam zobaczyć, z czym to się je (co by na idiotkę nie wyjść całkowitą   :oops:  ) ale znalazłam tylko to  http://forum.muratordom.pl/spotkanie-forum,f129.htm  :Roll:

----------


## jamles

> *magpie* - afera dotyczyła *tylko i wyłącznie* zamieszczanych zdjęć z *AfterParty*. A to już była impreza nieoficjalna - tylko i wyłącznie dla nas.


ja jestem chyba jednak nie uprawniony do posiadania dojścia do zdjęć z AP   :cool:  
pytałem i Małgoś i Nitu czy nie maja nic przeciwko temu, że mam dostęp do albumu niejakiego Andrew   :cool:  
i ...... nie mają   :big grin:  
i teraz pytam m.in. moją ulubioną warszawiankę   :cool:  .... Maluszku to do Ciebie 
i innych uczestników AP, czy ja mogę to jeszcze oglądać   :Roll:  czy mam skasować maila 
od właściciela albumu i prosić Go o zabranie mi akredytacji do albumu   :Roll:  

moim zdaniem zdjęcia z oficjalnego zlotu nie podlegają żadnemu _castingowi_
bo kto się pyta kibica na meczu piłkarskim, czy np. siatkarskiej Ligi Światowej 
czy można Go pokazać w TV czy zamieścić fotkę w gazecie z relacji takiego wydarzenia   :Roll:  
ostatnio na wiadomym portalu zobaczyłem kto z klasy uczestniczył w pochodzie 1-majowym w 1981 roku   :cool:  
wszyscy, którzy tam byli na codzień paradowali z opornikiem w klapie   :Roll:

----------


## malka

jamles - wysłać Ci mój album ??  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Tyś swój chłop jest i pod zboczeńców się nie kfalifikujesz

----------


## daggulka

Chciałabym wszystkich serdecznie przeprosić. 
Pewnie gdybym nie drążyła i gdybym się zamknęła - nie byłoby problemu , rozeszłoby się po kościach.
Na spokojnie mogę tylko powiedzieć, że bardzo mi przykro.
Czasem warto żebym się zamknęła i  schowała dumę do kieszeni - dla dobra ogółu.
Jak to mi ktoś napisał: FM to zlepek różnych osób, charakterów, poglądów .... nie jest jak kryształowa kula ... miał rację , tylko ja nie wzięłam tego pod uwagę - głupia idealistka  :Roll:  .

Nie ma co rozpaczać nad rozlanym mlekiem -trzeba wrócić do rzeczywistości .
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i jeszcze raz przepraszam.

----------


## Maluszek

> Napisał Maluszek
> 
> *magpie* - afera dotyczyła *tylko i wyłącznie* zamieszczanych zdjęć z *AfterParty*. A to już była impreza nieoficjalna - tylko i wyłącznie dla nas. 
> 
> 
> ja jestem chyba jednak nie uprawniony do posiadania dojścia do zdjęć z AP   
> pytałem i Małgoś i Nitu czy nie maja nic przeciwko temu, że mam dostęp do albumu niejakiego Andrew   
> i ...... nie mają   
> i teraz pytam m.in. moją ulubioną warszawiankę   .... Maluszku to do Ciebie 
> ...


mój Ty ulubiony Ślązaku  :big grin: 
zauważ, że Andrew wysłał Ci linka na pirva a nie upublicznił tych zdjęć na FM. Znaczy się, że Ci ufa iż nie roześlesz tych zdjęć dalej  :big grin:  I Andrew nie rozsyła ich osobom nieznanym.

Jamlesik znamy się jak dwa łyse konie  :big grin:  i mam nadzieję, że się naprawdę lubimy  :big grin:  więc gdybym ja robiła fotki też byś dostał link do albumu  :big grin:  Z reguły na żadne takie spotkania nie przynoszę apart, żeby potem nie dochodziło to takich sytuacji.

I tak jak napisałam wcześniej - jeśli dobrze zrozumiałam całą tę aferę - to chodziło tylko i wyłącznie o publikację zdjęć z AP. Do oficjalnego spotkania w Urzucie nikt nie miał pretensji.

----------


## maksiu

> jamles - wysłać Ci mój album ??   
> 
> Tyś swój chłop jest i pod zboczeńców się nie kfalifikujesz


Czy ja też bym się mógł nie kwalifikować pod pod zboczeńców??

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> jamles - wysłać Ci mój album ??   
> 
> Tyś swój chłop jest i pod zboczeńców się nie kfalifikujesz
> 
> 
> Czy ja też bym się mógł nie kwalifikować pod pod zboczeńców??
> 
> ...


Poszło Maksiu   :big grin:   tylko wiesz...bez onanizowania   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

i widzicie jak to miło może być, proszę -dziękuję ale fajne...tru tu tu tu, każdy kto chce moze zobaczyć, bez problemów i obrażania siebie nawzajem.

Daggulka, luzik   :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> Napisał maksiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malka
> 
> ...


Dzięki... zabieram sie do .... oglądania oczywiście  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## amalfi

> Chciałabym wszystkich serdecznie przeprosić. 
> Pewnie gdybym nie drążyła i gdybym się zamknęła - nie byłoby problemu , rozeszłoby się po kościach.
> Na spokojnie mogę tylko powiedzieć, że bardzo mi przykro.
> Czasem warto żebym się zamknęła i  schowała dumę do kieszeni - dla dobra ogółu.
> Jak to mi ktoś napisał: FM to zlepek różnych osób, charakterów, poglądów .... nie jest jak kryształowa kula ... miał rację , tylko ja nie wzięłam tego pod uwagę - głupia idealistka  .
> 
> Nie ma co rozpaczać nad rozlanym mlekiem -trzeba wrócić do rzeczywistości .
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i jeszcze raz przepraszam.


Napisałam jeden post na "gorący temat". Jeden, bo w nim zdołałam wyrazić  swoje zdanie na przedmiotowy temat. Koniec, kropka. Poza tym tak sie składa, że dziś rozmawiałam z ojcem, którego dziecko umiera na bialaczkę i jakoś te "forumowe problemy" wydaly mi się malutkie i zwyczajnie szkoda mi było czasu.

Ale własnie przeczytalam, że osoba, która w temacie zlotu zalatwiła za nas zlotowiczów tyle rzeczy i nas, których największym osiągiem było przywleczenie własnego dupska na zlot, przeprasza nie wiadomo za co, to napisze jeszcze jeden. Nikogo na zjeździe nie znałam i szczerze mówiąc nikogo jakoś bliżej nie poznałam, więc nie *musze* grać klakiera po jednej stronie, a potem błazna po drugiej. Powiem jedno. Ze swoją prywatnością pożegnałam się podpisując umowę z neostradą, biorąc udział w weselach, na których jest kamera, jadąc samochodem (radary), kupując na allegro itp. Jeśli ktoś mimo to, walczy o swoją prywatnosć i wizerunek, to szacun - jego sprawa i prawo. 

I powiem jeszcze coś. Dlaczego ktoś tak walczący o swoje prawa, nie licząc się na przykład z moimi uczuciami stwierdził, że na imprezie, na której  liście uczestników byłam, alkohol sie lał i był seks. Potem znalazłam informację, że to niefortunne stwierdzenie, to był żart. Bardzo zabawny  :Lol:  . Bo tak sie sklada, że musialam wykonac kilkanascie telefonów do znajomych, aby pod byle pretekstem napomknąc, że nie zostałam na tym Ap, bo znajomi bywają na forum, znają mój nick i wiedzą, ze pojechalam z dzieckiem.

To tyle. Więcej sie nie będe w tej sprawie odzywac. Załatwiłam sobie wszystko jak dorosły człowiek i do nikogo nie mam pretensji, bo nikt mnie tam siłą nie zaciągał. Chcialam wyjechać, to wyjechałam.

Dziękuję organizatorom za to, że miałam możliwośc poznac niektórych forumowiczów, z niektórymi porozmawiać, a z niektórymi zamienić parę słów. To dla mnie bardzo dużo, bo gdyby nie determinacja organizatorów, nie miała bym szansy poznac osobiście wielu z Was.
Jeszcze raz dzięki i pozdrawiam.

----------


## jamles

> jamles - wysłać Ci mój album ??   
> 
> Tyś swój chłop jest i pod zboczeńców się nie kfalifikujesz


chyba jakiimiś zadupiami listonosz biega   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> jamles - wysłać Ci mój album ??   
> 
> Tyś swój chłop jest i pod zboczeńców się nie kfalifikujesz
> 
> 
> chyba jakiimiś zadupiami listonosz biega


no chyba juz dotarł , co ?   :Lol:  

na pifko po drodze skoczył   :Wink2:

----------


## jamles

> Napisał jamles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał malka
> 
> ...


doczołgał się 
a jest drugi album   :Roll:   bo ten to chyba z otwarcia AP jest   :Wink2:

----------


## malka

> Napisał malka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jamles
> 
> ...


Ty mi tu cicho być, potem mi aparat ostrości nie łapał   :Lol:

----------


## 1950

na zjeździe nie byłem,
ale z tego co teraz czytam, to widzę typowe polskie piekiełko.
i ta osoba która najbardziej się zaangażowała w organizację *daggulka*, jest odsądzana od czci i wiary za to że coś zrobiła, 

typowe,

po prostu tak mamy,

zgadzam się w 100% z *amalfi*, trzeba było się liczyć z tym, że Wasza prywatność będę naruszona, albo wręcz jej nie będzie,
wszak jest to spotkanie forumowiczów z internetu, to dla tych co zapomnieli o tym,

prywatność to może być zachowana na imieninach u cioci, ale nie na spotkaniu na którym jest kilkadziesiąt czy też kilkaset osób,

ci którzy sądzili że jest inaczej grubo się mylą,

i jeszcze jedno, nie sądźcie że następnym razem ktoś będzie się angażował bezinteresownie w organizację takiego zlotu,
po prostu nie warto, 

a Ty *daggulka* nie przepraszaj za nic, 
nie masz za co przepraszać,
powinnaś natomiast usłyszeć DZIĘKUJEMY CI

----------


## joola

> Cze laski  
> może jakaś bitka...ja kisiel zorganizuje i bede foty cykał    
> 
> Kto chce jeszcze fotki, to pisać i mnie też proszę przysłać.
> *Większość już chyba dostała oczywiście z obecnych na imprezie*.


*Królik* a Jolka, to od macochy czy co, bo zdjęć nie dostała   :cry:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał jea
> 
> Cze laski  
> może jakaś bitka...ja kisiel zorganizuje i bede foty cykał    
> 
> Kto chce jeszcze fotki, to pisać i mnie też proszę przysłać.
> *Większość już chyba dostała oczywiście z obecnych na imprezie*.
> 
> 
> *Królik* a Jolka, to od macochy czy co, bo zdjęć nie dostała


jolka pocieszę - nie tylko Ty nie dostałaś   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Kasiorek ... no ale powiedz sama ... Eugeniusz to taki prawdziwy czaruś, nie?
> gentelmen w każdym calu , taniec z nim to norrrmalnie wręcz przeżycie ...hm... mistyczne   ... Eugeniuszu , liczymy na Twoja obecnośc we wrześniu na powtórce afterparty ... ja sobie nie wyobrazam tej imprezy bez Ciebie


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  i ja to dopiero dzisiaj przeczytałem   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Confused:  

Daggulka po takich słowach nie wypada nie być   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## selimm

Mój umysł tego nie ogarnia 
nara....

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Mój umysł tego nie ogarnia 
> nara....


sellim taki prosty jest świat   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Kasiorek ... no ale powiedz sama ... Eugeniusz to taki prawdziwy czaruś, nie?
> gentelmen w każdym calu , taniec z nim to norrrmalnie wręcz przeżycie ...hm... mistyczne   ... Eugeniuszu , liczymy na Twoja obecnośc we wrześniu na powtórce afterparty ... ja sobie nie wyobrazam tej imprezy bez Ciebie  
> 
> 
>      i ja to dopiero dzisiaj przeczytałem     
> 
> Daggulka po takich słowach nie wypada nie być


no mam nadzieję   :big grin:

----------


## Joskul

Czy ja też mogę prosić o dostęp do zdjęć? Na swoje usprawiedliwienie powiem, że byłam na Zlocie i AP  :big grin:  . Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki dla Organizatorów. Na Pożegnanie Lata też się wybieram, a co  :big grin:

----------


## malgos2

Poszlo.   :cool:

----------


## Wowka

Łał ..........!!!!!

Ale wątek.... . Jak w brazylijskiej telenoweli .... od miłości do nienawiści (czy coś tak na odwrót raczej? )

Przed zlotem same posty w typie XII Księgi Pana Tadeusza - Kochajmy się. *My FORUMOWICZE to jedna rodzina.*

Ledwie zlot się zakończył, to okazuje się, że wbrew porzekadłu - *Nawet z rodziną na zdjęciach źle się wychodzi.*  :Wink2:  

Rację mają Ci którzy twierdzą - chcesz być anonimowym? - nie afiszuj się.

Na zlocie nie byłem. Fotografii nie oglądałem. Trudno mi wobec tego ocenić, czy były "obyczajne" czy też "nieobyczajne".
Zresztą czy to w tej chwili ważne? Mleko się rozlało. Ciekawe jak długo plama będzie kłuła w oczy.

Na przyszlość chciałbym doradzić (o ile kogoś moja opinia interesuje) by, kto chce być anonimowym:
- nie uczestniczył w podobnych imprezach.
- lub widząc aparaty fotograficzne zastrzegł sobie prywatność .

Organizatorzy i uczestnicy imprezy winni natomiast:
- wysłuchać vox populi, czy biesiadnicy życzą sobie być fotografowanymi,
- dokonać wnikliwej selekcji wykonanych fotografii.

Tak na marginesie. Dysponuję kilkoma tysiacami fotografii i slajdów wykonanymi w okresie studenckim (to były piękne lata).
Na tych fotografiach są uwiecznieni moi przyjaciele, moi znajomi bliżsi i ci dalsi,wiele osób, które znalazły się w kadrze przypadkowo podczas studenckich imprez, zlotów, rajdów......
Moi znajomi, wiedząc o moim niegdysiejszym fotograficznym hobby, wielokrotnie proszą mnie o zamieszczenie np. na Naszej Klasie fotografii z tych szalonych lat.
Wciąż odmawiam. W moim profilu jest opublikowana jedna jedyna moja osobista fotografia w neutralnym pejzażu.

Pozdrawiam i życzę wygaszenia emocji.

----------


## Joskul

Małgoś, dostałam, dziękuję bardzo.

----------


## EDZIA

W związku z prośbami na priv. o przywrócenie zdjęć z oficjalnego spotkania, ponownie przestudiowałam wszystkie wpisy w tamtym wątku i postanowiłam te zdjęcia przywrócić.
Będą to tylko zdjęcia z ogólngo spotkania( były już na forum, nie było zastrzeżeń, więc uznaję, że autoryzacja została dokonana.)

Spotkanie zorganizowane było w celu podtrzymania tradycji, tradycją było zawsze prezentowanie na forum zdjęć ze spotkania, więc kontynuujmy to.

----------


## malgos2

Jasne, EDZIA. Tylko wiesz, jak tam fryz moj gdzies zle wyszedl, to wykasuj.   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## braza

Edziu, jestem absolutnie za przywróceniem możlwości obejrzenia zdjęć. Jeśli ktoś jeszcze ma zdjęcia z części oficjalnej, również proszę o ich udostępnienie - After Party mnie osobiście nie interesuje.

----------


## Nefer

> W związku z prośbami na priv. o przywrócenie zdjęć z oficjalnego spotkania, ponownie przestudiowałam wszystkie wpisy w tamtym wątku i postanowiłam te zdjęcia przywrócić.
> Będą to tylko zdjęcia z ogólngo spotkania( były już na forum, nie było zastrzeżeń, więc uznaję, że autoryzacja została dokonana.)
> 
> Spotkanie zorganizowane było w celu podtrzymania tradycji, tradycją było zawsze prezentowanie na forum zdjęć ze spotkania, więc kontynuujmy to.


I to bardzo dobry pomysł.

----------


## EDZIA

I poszłoooooo!!!!
Czy widać zdjęcia Gawla?
Na moim kompie są tylko kwadraciki  :ohmy:

----------


## malgos2

Na moim tez.   :sad:

----------


## Nefer

A u mnie ok  :smile:

----------


## malgos2

No jak widzicie Gawlowe, jak ich tam nie ma?   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

mi też nie czyta gawła, brak zdjęć   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> mi też nie czyta gawła, brak zdjęć


hm, właśnie je chyba usunął   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## braza

Usunął ... ja nie mam nawet kwadracików  :Confused:   Szkoda...

Gawle, może wrzucisz znowu ....

----------


## Edmar70

Skoro juz można, to się podzielę.

----------


## daggulka

piękne zdjęcia .... wu-sia jak ślicznie wyszła   :big grin:  ... i Eugeniusz choć na jednym się uśmiecha   :big tongue: 
a mogłabyś je wrzucić też na wątek ze zdjęciami który założyła Edzia?

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> piękne zdjęcia .... wu-sia jak ślicznie wyszła   ... i Eugeniusz choć na jednym się uśmiecha  
> a mogłabyś je wrzucić też na wątek ze zdjęciami który założyła Edzia?


widzisz za rzadko się uśmiecham   :oops:   :oops:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> piękne zdjęcia .... wu-sia jak ślicznie wyszła   ... i Eugeniusz choć na jednym się uśmiecha  
> a mogłabyś je wrzucić też na wątek ze zdjęciami który założyła Edzia?
> 
> 
> widzisz za rzadko się uśmiecham


koniecznie trzeba to zmienić   :Wink2:   :big tongue:

----------


## wu

dziekuje *Dagusia*  :oops:   :oops:   :oops:   rzeczywiście *Edyś* piękne zdjecia zrobiła mnie do łez rozbawiło zdjecie moich chłopców   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> dziekuje *Dagusia*     rzeczywiście *Edyś* piękne zdjecia zrobiła mnie do łez rozbawiło zdjecie moich chłopców


wiesz ... każdy na zdjęciach różnie "_wychodzi_" (ja np. zupełnie do zadka   :oops:   :Roll:  ) ...ale kochana ... za jakiś czas jak super będzie powspominać   :Roll:   :big grin:  ... kiedy już nas tu nie będzie , minie dla nas czas forum mutratora   :Wink2:  
ja nie wiem jak inni ...ale jak ja o tym myslę tymi kategoriami to po pierwsze cholernie smutno mi sie robi , a po drugie  mam chęć natychmiast  zwołać wszystkich z powrotem i nacieszyć się na zapas   :oops:   :big tongue:

----------


## wu

*Daguś* ja na ogół kiepsko na fotkach wychodzę co nie zmienia faktu że uwielbiam oglądac zdjecia nawet jak ja na nich jestem  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   a zwołać no co za problem  :Wink2:

----------


## lidszu

> Jasne, EDZIA. Tylko wiesz, jak tam fryz moj gdzies zle wyszedl, to wykasuj.


*Małgoś*, a ty masz jakieś swoje zdjęcia ?   :ohmy:  mogę prosić je na PW, bądź mailem ?

----------


## malgos2

> Napisał malgos2
> 
> Jasne, EDZIA. Tylko wiesz, jak tam fryz moj gdzies zle wyszedl, to wykasuj.   
> 
> 
> *Małgoś*, a ty masz jakieś swoje zdjęcia ?   mogę prosić je na PW, bądź mailem ?


Slonko mam album Andrew, malki, Krolika i Gosi-Andbudowej. Sama cos tam strzelalam na oficjalnej czesci, ale mi sie sciagac z aparatu nie chce.   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:

----------


## daggulka

> *Daguś* ja na ogół kiepsko na fotkach wychodzę co nie zmienia faktu że uwielbiam oglądac zdjecia nawet jak ja na nich jestem     a zwołać no co za problem


na pewno będzie jeszcze niejedna okazja , na pewno ... wszystko we właściwym czasie   :big grin:  ... ale ja już się doczekać nie mogę   :big grin:

----------


## e-Mandzia

> na pewno będzie jeszcze niejedna okazja , na pewno ... wszystko we właściwym czasie   ... ale ja już się doczekać nie mogę


RoboCop, czy co ?   :ohmy:  
Kobieto, skąd masz tyle energii ?, można to gdzieś dostać ?, kupić ?, czy coś takiego   :big tongue:  

No, nie do zdarcia   :ohmy:

----------


## daggulka

e-Mandzia - prawda jest taka,  - i teraz napiszę czysta prawdę ... jesli w coś się angażuję to 150% . Zaangażowanie swoje ulokowałam  w tym forum. 

Jest to potężny filar mojego życia . Tylko -  że nikomu nie słodkopierdząc to nawet nie chodzi o to forum , tylko o ludzi , kochana .
W pewnym momencie zdałam sobie sprawę, ze za tymi nickami i słowami stoją prawdziwi ludzie w krwi i kości.

Od 3 lat tu jestem , poznałam tych ludzi - na 3 kolejnych zlotach i nie tylko .... i powiem jedno: są wspaniali. Na tyle wspaniali, że wiem - ze warto wkładać swój czas, swoją pracę, swoją energię i warto z nimi mieć kontakt , spotykać sie i pisać na forum.

I to mi daje takiego kopa ... ja po prostu uwielbiam spotykac się z nimi i gadac o budowaniu i o du... maryni . Uwielbiam.
I dopóki będę mogła a inni będą chcieli  - będę to robiła   :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

----------


## e-Mandzia

I tak trzymać Daga !

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> e-Mandzia - prawda jest taka,  - i teraz napiszę czysta prawdę ... jesli w coś się angażuję to 150% . Zaangażowanie swoje ulokowałam  w tym forum. 
> 
> Jest to potężny filar mojego życia . Tylko -  że nikomu nie słodkopierdząc to nawet nie chodzi o to forum , tylko o ludzi , kochana .
> W pewnym momencie zdałam sobie sprawę, ze za tymi nickami i słowami stoją prawdziwi ludzie w krwi i kości.
> 
> Od 3 lat tu jestem , poznałam tych ludzi - na 3 kolejnych zlotach i nie tylko .... i powiem jedno: są wspaniali. Na tyle wspaniali, że wiem - ze warto wkładać swój czas, swoją pracę, swoją energię i warto z nimi mieć kontakt , spotykać sie i pisać na forum.
> 
> I to mi daje takiego kopa ... ja po prostu uwielbiam spotykac się z nimi i gadac o budowaniu i o du... maryni . Uwielbiam.
> 
> I dopóki będę mogła a inni będą chcieli  - będę to robiła    .


i................ tańczyć 
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

bardziej pasuje .... _usiłować tanczyć tudzież stwarzać pozory_  :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> bardziej pasuje .... _usiłować tanczyć tudzież stwarzać pozory_


nie bądź taka skromna   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> bardziej pasuje .... _usiłować tanczyć tudzież stwarzać pozory_   
> 
> 
> nie bądź taka skromna


no dobra, żeby zasłużyć na te słowa uznania , to podszkolę się trochę na wiankach pojutrze ... się imprezka fajna szykuje z tańcami hulańcami   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał Eugeniusz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał daggulka
> 
> ...


co prawda nie musisz ale zawsze można poprawić mistrzostwo  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: , iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii................ przyzwyczajaj się do myśli o sukience   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

ooo , kochany ... do tego to chyba potrzeba hipnozy , pracy na podświadomości .... bez tego  ani rusz   :Wink2:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## sSiwy12

> bardziej pasuje .... _usiłować tanczyć tudzież stwarzać pozory_


Kłamie jak Myszowaty. A ten wiadomo, że łże jak pies.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

dobra  ... sukienkę rozważę  :big grin:   , taniec podszkolę   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

Złapałąm sygnał neta ale nie wiem na jak długo.....  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  bo wlaczę z nim od kilku dni, wiec może nie bede pisac ( narazie) tego co mialam zamiar od kilku dni bo moze w tzn miedzyczasie znowu mnie odciąć ( chyba ktoś nade mna czuwa zeby nie pozwolil mi napisac tego.....wczesniej)

Piękna pogoda   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam WSZYSTKICH   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

zuuuuzka ... babo ....jesteś   :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

*Nadeszła i moja pora na wypowiedź

żałuję tylko że z powodu ograniczeń odbioru sygnału inetrnetu nie mogłam wcześniej w TYM uczestniczyć.....ale z drugie strony to może i dobrze bo był taki moment kiedy chciałam prosić Moderatora Forum aby usunął moją postać z Forum a dlaczego.......

bo JESTEM ROZCZAROWANA, ZAWIEDZIONA, ROZBITA, ROZŻALONA, ZOGORYCZONA I BARDZO ZNIESMACZONA  całą tą aferą która została rozpetana po AP tylko dlatego, że zabrakło NAM WSZYSTKIM zwyczajnych ludzkich udruchów, dlaczgo nie potrafimy korzystać ze słów:
PROSZĘ, DZIĘKUJĘ, A MOŻE RAZEM, CZY MOGŁBYŚ/MOGŁABYŚ.... mamy tak bogate słownictowo a wykorzystaliśmy epitety obrażliwe, szydercze, kpiace....i co, co NAM to dało, no co ????? niech ktoś mi przytoczy jeden pozytyw tego zajścia - choć może lepiej i nie, bo ta "dyskusja" nigdy nie bedzie miała końca i tak trwa o 6 dni za długo - NIGDY NIE POWINNA MIEĆ MIEJSCA !!!!!!! 

Po kilku miesiącach spedzonych z Wami żyłam w przekonaniu, że są jeszcze na tym haotycznym, brutalnym, zawirowanym swiecie - ludzie, którzy bezinteresownie, czysto przyjacielsko pomagają sobie - POKOCHAŁAM WAS, za dobroć niesioną innym, za dobre słowo, za rady, za przestrogi, za uśmiech, za to że mogłam się z Wami dzielić ( niejednokrotnie z bardzo prywatnych problemów) - a teraz..... mój Świat Forumowski się zachwiał, stracił swoją równowagę a ja razem z NIM...

może dla kogoś te słowa to danał..... jego sprawa....ale mnie to kosztowało bardzo dużo emocji...I i wciąż kosztuje.....( dobrze że jestem w takim miejscu gdzie natura uspakaja.....)

i mimo iz, chcaiłam uciec -  naszczęście brak netu w tamtym momencie, dał mi czas do przemyśleń i 

WIERZĘ W FORUM I WIEM, JESTEM PRZEKONANA, ŻE NIEDŁUGO ODZYSKA SWOJA DAWNĄ, WIELOLETNIĄ HARMONIĘ, ŻE ZNOWU WSZYSCY RAZEM BEDZIEMY STAWIAĆ CZOŁA NASZYM PROBLEMOM - RAZEM !!!!!!!
ŻE JESZCZE NIE NA JEDNYM ZAKATKU TEJ ZIEMI BEDZIE O NAS GŁOŚNO, ALE GŁOŚNO Z PODZIWU, Z ZACHWYTU JAKĄ ZGRANĄ SPOŁECZNOŚCIĄ JESTEŚMY, JAK POMAGAMY SOBIE I INNYM.

Mam nadzieję, ze przez te słowa nikogo nie uraziłam....jesli tak to Przepraszam - jestem daleka od obrażania tu kogokolwiek.....*

----------


## e-Mandzia

Zuzanko, pozwól, że w odpowiedzi zacytuję legendę rwandyjską, którą wszyscy znają, ale przypomnę   :sad:  

JESZCZE SIĘ NIE NARODZIŁ TEN, KTO BY WSZYSTKIM DOGODZIŁ

Pewnego razu ojciec zawołał swojego syna i wybrali się na targ, aby sprzedać osła. W drodze spotkali dziewczęta, które szły czerpać wodę. Zobaczywszy dwóch mężczyzn z osłem, zaczęły się naśmiewać mówiąc: „Cóż za głupcy idą pieszo, a przed nimi osioł, który nie dźwiga żadnych towarów.” Usłyszawszy to ojciec wsadził syna na osła i powędrowali dalej.
Po krótkim czasie spotkali starca siedzącego na skraju drogi, który krzyknął: „Oto na własne oczy widzę to, co inni mi opowiadali. Nikt nie szanuje starszych. Patrzcie, młodzieniec jedzie na ośle, a starzec idzie pieszo”.
Gdy ojciec to usłyszał zsadził syna i sam zajął miejsce na ośle. Nie ujechali zbyt daleko, gdy usłyszeli głosy: „Cóż to za ojciec. Sam jedzie na ośle, a syn ledwie powłóczy nogami”. Słysząc to syn siadł za ojcem na osła. Po krótkim czasie spotkali człowieka, który ich zapytał: „Czy ten osioł należy do was?” Gdy odparli twierdząco, dodał: „Myślałem, żeście go ukradli, bo niedługo zdechnie pod waszym ciężarem”. Ojciec z synem zawstydzili się, zsiedli z osła, wzięli go na barki i tak kontynuowali dalszą drogę. Dotarli nad rzekę, gdzie ludzie, widząc dwóch mężczyzn niosących osła, zaczęli głośno krzyczeć. Osioł usłyszawszy te krzyki przestraszył się bardzo i zaczął wierzgać. Rzucił się w głęboką wodę i utonął. Ojciec i syn zostali zdziwieni na brzegu. W końcu odwrócili się, aby powędrować do domu. Mówili między sobą: „Chcieliśmy zadowolić wszystkich i nikogo nie zadowoliliśmy. Miał rację ten, który powiedział: „Jeżeli chcesz zadowolić wszystkich, nie zadowolisz nikogo”.

Zuzanko, jestem głęboko przekonana, że wsród Forumowiczów, jest zdecydowanie więcej ludzi którzy są wdzięczni, którzy doceniają Twoją i Innych pracę, trud, zaangażowanie i gigantycznie Wielkie Serce - zapewniam Cię !

----------


## Barbossa

ekh

krakadil gienia był oczień rad
aj supołs

----------


## amalfi

> ekh
> 
> krakadil gienia był oczień rad
> aj supołs


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Jeden na pewno rad !

----------


## [email protected]

> Zuzanko, jestem głęboko przekonana, że wsród Forumowiczów, jest zdecydowanie więcej ludzi którzy są wdzięczni, którzy doceniają Twoją i Innych pracę, trud, zaangażowanie i gigantycznie Wielkie Serce - zapewniam Cię !


mnie nie chodzi o achy echy i klanianie sie w pas....

ja to zrobiłam bo wierzyłam że robię to dla Nas wszystkich i wierzę że niektórzy to zrozumieją - może potzrbują czasu   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

dla mnie Forum to Fenomen i taki pozosatnie ( niech tylko niektórzy odpuszczą sobie ostre posty....a może one też są potzrbne  :ohmy:  , podobno wszystko czemuś służy - czas pokze)

----------


## amalfi

*zuzanka* bardzo dobrze, że wywaliłaś to z siebie, bo przez szczeniackie mielenie ozorem odebrano Wam całą radość z sukcesu.  :Evil:  

Przecież to człowiekowi serce może pęknąć z żalu. Pozdrawiam i sie nie przejmuj, są tacy, co są pełni podziwu dla wzorowej organizacji i ogromu pracy, jaką włożyliście.

----------


## malgos2

Caly czas mam wrazenie, ze ktos tu kogos nie zrozumial i zrobil sie z malej chmury duzy deszcz. Nie sadze, zeby byla chociaz jedna osoba, ktora brala udzial w zlocie, *ktora nie bylaby wdzieczna i pelna podziwu dla Zuzanki, Daggulki czy Gawla*, ale to nie znaczy, ze ma obowiazek byc szczesliwa z powodu ogladania sie na FM, a tym bardziej na YouTube. To sa 2 rozne sprawy. Gdyby zdjecia z kazdego mojego spotkania z forumowiczami mialyby sie przedostawac na FM musialabym chyba juz dawno przejsc program ochrony swiadkow albo i operacje zmiany plci.   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  Co nie znaczy, ze takie zdjecia nie byly robione, albo ze ich nikt z nieobecnych na takich spotkaniach nie widzial.   :Roll:

----------


## sSiwy12

> dla mnie Forum to Fenomen i taki pozosatnie ( niech tylko niektórzy odpuszczą sobie ostre posty....a może one też są potzrbne  , podobno wszystko czemuś służy - czas pokze)


Pisząc za Owidiuszem (przekład dowolny)  :Lol:  



> Studiujcie sztuki nadobne młodzi polanie,
> albowiem gładkość języka, ułatwia dziewczyn rwanie.


A że tu nie „rwalnia”, to i czasem „żądełko” się trafi.  :Roll:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Napisał [email protected]
> 
> dla mnie Forum to Fenomen i taki pozosatnie ( niech tylko niektórzy odpuszczą sobie ostre posty....a może one też są potzrbne  , podobno wszystko czemuś służy - czas pokze)
> 
> 
> Pisząc za Owidiuszem (przekład dowolny)  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


czasami żądełko należałoby za wczasu usunąć nim ugodzi   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

a nie zawsze ... zobaczcie co się dzieje w naturze ... ot, taka zwykła pszczoła na ten przykład    :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

oczywiście teotretyzując ... tak sobie tylko rozmyślam ... i przyszło mi znienacka do głowy ... takie skojarzenie : żądło- pszczioła   :Roll:  
 "Film o pszczołach" ... dałam się namówić młodszej kiedyś na kino i poszłyśmy właśnie na ten film ... z braku dobrego humoru ostatnio sobie go obejrzałam   :big grin:   Polecam wszystkicm - i dorosłym , i dzieciakom   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

Pszszólka po użądleniu umiera - ale dobre skojarzenie jakby sobie uświadomiły że można umrzeć pewnie długo by sie zastanowiły nim by go użyły   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

> Pszszólka po użądleniu umiera - ale dobre skojarzenie jakby sobie uświadomiły że można umrzeć pewnie długo by sie zastanowiły nim by go użyły


pewnie tak   :Roll:  .... ale to impuls    :big tongue:

----------


## daggulka

dobra , koniec tematów odzwierzęcych ... to nie ten wątek   :Roll:  
tam gdzieś na psychologu albo HP se bobiczek partie założył ... wspomóc trza i rozkręcić elektorat   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

:Wink2:  mówię ogólnie a znowu ktoś przyczepi do siebie   :Confused:   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> mówię ogólnie a znowu ktoś przyczepi do siebie


boszszsz... jak mnie masz na myśli to ze strachu już z Tobą nie zatańcze ... a o kiecce zapomnij   :oops:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

hahahhahah, nawet bym nie śmiał myślec o Tobie , zresztą bnie masz powodu   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

Eugeniusz ... Ty pamiętasz co ja piłam na aferparty ? ....chodzi mi o to coś ciemnego koloru co mi tak nie  żałowałeś , morze tego wypiłam i kaca nie miałam   :oops:   :Lol:  ... nazwy mi trza ... jutro na wianki trza zaopatrzenie zrobić   :oops:   :big grin:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

hhahah, to ja coś nalewałem i piłem   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   nie pamiętam   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> hhahah, to ja coś nalewałem i piłem       nie pamiętam


oj ...nie Ty ... mi nalewałeś   :oops:   :Lol:  ...coś  chyba z colą ... whisky to była? jest taka opcja?  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## cieszynianka

Łomato, pewnie to było coś, co resetuje pamięć   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

 :Lol:

----------


## malgos2

Jesli nie mialas kaca, to nie.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

dobra, muszę się zdać chyba sama na siebie ... próba generalna: 
whisky z colą i lodem w szklance przede mną ... pół na pół ...jutro sie okaże   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

to chyba coś takiego  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> dobra, muszę się zdać chyba sama na siebie ... próba generalna: 
> whisky z colą i lodem w szklance przede mną ... pół na pół ...jutro sie okaże


pół na pół   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  , jak długo chcesz być na imprezce , po takim trunku to dwa toasty i jedziesz w bagażniku   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

no teraz pije ... to poczekaj ... zaraz nic nie napiszę bo już 1/3 szklanki wyżłopałam   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> no teraz pije ... to poczekaj ... zaraz nic nie napiszę bo już 1/3 szklanki wyżłopałam


masz na myśli alkohol z colą bez alkoholu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

a ja nie wiem bo mi szszszse juszszsz wszysssskozamazzzuje  :oops:  
żartowałam ... bedzie dobrze , nikt mnie nie widzi ... małż spi   :oops:   :Lol:  ... jak zaczne niewyraźnie pisac to każ mi iść spać   :Lol:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

dobra jak pismo będzie z drżącej ręki tzn masz dość   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## BetaGreta

*daggulka* to mój mąż Ci zaproponował whisky z colą, boTy powiedziałaś że sama whisky Ci nie smakuje i nie umiesz tego pić.
Dobrze że Ci nic nie było bo mój mąż stwierdził, że chyba ciut za mocny zrobił.

----------


## BetaGreta

a dzięki *Eugeniuszowi* whisky była dobrze schłodzona   :big grin:  

Ja za to dziękuję malkowemu za drinka z żołądkowej z sokiem jabłkowym (co prawda powiedział, że powinien być gruszkowy więc na pewno jeszcze spróbuję).

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> a dzięki *Eugeniuszowi* whisky była dobrze schłodzona   
> 
> Ja za to dziękuję malkowemu za drinka z żołądkowej z sokiem jabłkowym (co prawda powiedział, że powinien być gruszkowy więc na pewno jeszcze spróbuję).


nie przesadzaj taki zimny nie jestem   :Confused:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  ,   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> *daggulka* to mój mąż Ci zaproponował whisky z colą, boTy powiedziałaś że sama whisky Ci nie smakuje i nie umiesz tego pić.
> Dobrze że Ci nic nie było bo mój mąż stwierdził, że chyba ciut za mocny zrobił.


Beta to było wcześniej   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał BetaGreta
> 
> *daggulka* to mój mąż Ci zaproponował whisky z colą, boTy powiedziałaś że sama whisky Ci nie smakuje i nie umiesz tego pić.
> Dobrze że Ci nic nie było bo mój mąż stwierdził, że chyba ciut za mocny zrobił.
> 
> 
> Beta to było wcześniej


no własnie , bo potem było mi już chyba wszystko jedno  jeśli chodzi o alkohole  :oops:   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## BetaGreta

> no własnie , bo potem było mi już chyba wszystko jedno  jeśli chodzi o alkohole


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daggulka

To co kochani? powtórka we wrześniu na pożegnaniu lata?   :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Adiqq - powiedz żonce, że ręczę głową - i mogę przysiąc że Ty akurat nic nie wyrabiałeś   :Roll:   :big grin:  

a w ogóle ....ja chcę już wrzesień .....  :Roll:   :oops:   :Lol:

----------


## stukpuk

> To co kochani? powtórka we wrześniu na pożegnaniu lata?


Tylko teraz bliżej może morza  :Roll:

----------


## daggulka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> To co kochani? powtórka we wrześniu na pożegnaniu lata?  
> 
> 
> Tylko teraz bliżej może morza


no to masz wybór ...bo najprawdopodobniej dwie imprezy nam się szykują: jedna z końcem sierpnia w Bacikach (bardziej kulturalna i rodzinna) , a druga nieco bardziej rozrywkowa czyli powtórka afterparty we wrześniu w tym samym miejscu czyli u Pani Osińskiej   :big grin:

----------


## maksiu

> no to masz wybór ...bo najprawdopodobniej dwie imprezy nam się szykują: jedna z końcem sierpnia w Bacikach (bardziej kulturalna i rodzinna) , a druga nieco bardziej rozrywkowa czyli powtórka afterparty we wrześniu w tym samym miejscu czyli u Pani Osińskiej




Można by coś więcej na temat tej sierpniowej? akurat będę wraz z córką w trasie objazdowej po rodzinie  :smile: 

pozdrawiam
m.

----------


## malka

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> no to masz wybór ...bo najprawdopodobniej dwie imprezy nam się szykują: jedna z końcem sierpnia w Bacikach (bardziej kulturalna i rodzinna) , a druga nieco bardziej rozrywkowa czyli powtórka afterparty we wrześniu w tym samym miejscu czyli u Pani Osińskiej  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Można by coś więcej na temat tej sierpniowej? akurat będę wraz z córką w trasie objazdowej po rodzinie 
> 
> ...


Maksiu, to Ty nic nie wiesz   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

toć nie może być   :ohmy:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/pomagam-w-swieta,t146655.htm

----------

